# Those Chatty June 06 Mamas! We chatted out the July06 mamas in a week!!



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Lets start here again. Watchout, looks like the July mamas also like to gab!!

Ok, enough drill team, band dork talk......

Who else is battling a cold with the babe??


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

No cold here but wanted to say we added new pics to Marlow's website.

We met up with another couple today at their house. It's a stay at home dad, working mom, and 3 month old baby. Marlow didn't freak out at all! In fact, she loved their toys...you'd think we never let her play with toys at our house. At one point she was holding onto 3 toys at the same time!

Later we came home and we nursed to sleep (both me and Marlow) for 2 hours and then Marlow woke us both up screaming...bad dream? What a horrible way to wake up.

But Lee got back from the co-op just at that time and helped to wake her up and calm her down.

It's been a nice day and the Michigan weather is wonderful!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I love how you are all trying to get distance from your band confessions! Sorry, can't help there, I was a goth







:

No cold. Not looking forward to her first one. Hope everyone is well soon! I chased one off for myself the other day with raw garlic and Emergen-C, although I'm glad I looked that up because I can't take the normal quantity while nursing. I also take grapefruitseed extract and echinacea every other day. Since we got over months of thrush recently, I'm scared to stop.

Life is getting more...normal. We've been able to go out and do things like go to restaurants and shop instead of having screaming fits. She's noticing other babies too. Fun! And I love winter hats on babies. dawwwww. We should have a silly hat picture thread.


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

Alex is starting to get a cold, he woke up three times last night, and he never wakes up until like 5 or 6 am. He is all stuffy and coughing, poor babe. But I am sick too, and I am a teacher, so I am sure that it where he got it from.

My DH has really had to help out alot lately, I have been having complications from the surgery back in August. I found out about two weeks ago that I have developed a hiatial hernia, and that my stomach is not working correctly. I have been in sevre pain for the last two months. My surgen kept saying that it was just pain from the surgery and that it would last for about six months, so I went to my family practice doc, and he ran a bunch of test and found that out, he thinks that it might be malpractice, because of the way he is acting and because of all of the problems that i have had. So we will be see, I have to get my medical records, I have to go back to my family practice tuesday, and see if it has gotten better, if not I have to have a cat scan and ultrasound, so I guess that we will see.

Alex is getting so big, he goes on wed, for his late four month apt. he is scooting across the floor like crazy and talk up a storm.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I love how you are all trying to get distance from your band confessions! Sorry, can't help there, I was a goth







:

I had some goth friends in band.

We have some friends who are foster parents, and they currently have a little boy there. He was due mid-July, was born May 20-ish, and addicted to drugs. He's not any bigger than DD who is a month younger than he is. They're cramming all kinds of solid food in him. I couldn't even watch when we were over there for supper last night. Corn, potatoes, whipped cream, a strawberry... Ugh.







: He was pushing it out as fast as they were shovelling it in and they still kept going. Of course, the other guests look at DD, who is the same size, but much more alert and advanced, and give me this look like why the heck aren't you feeding her this stuff? While I'm trying to keep her from grabbing every last thing on my plate.







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

No band geek here... I was a Miss Priss Choir Girl / Musical Theater type. No state champs, but I got to go to All Northwest and All State choirs. Kinda like Band Camp  Oh, and I studied piano all through school and still play... bought myself a 6-foot grand here. japan is THE PLACE to buy pianos! Wayyyyyy cheaper, and since the military is moving us back, it's free shipping!

No teeth. She sits propped up pretty well. OK, I hear her fussin'. GTG.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Definite music geek here. Band/show choir/concert choir/district chorus/regional chorus/high school musicals.







And I loved every minute of it.

Sam is mostly over her cold. She's still got a tiny bit of a stuffy nose, but it's no longer effecting her sleep, which is really all that matters. She's chewing on everything in sight, and is just now starting to figure out ow to get toys in her mouth and keep them there.







She shoves her fingers in her mouth all day long, but hasn't really been interested in toys yet. She also likes to shove her fingers in MY mouth and then stares in wonder while I talk/hum/flick my tongue around. She's laughing more, smiles constantly, and getting close to sitting up. She keeps flexing her hips, which sends her falling backwards, and when she slumps over sideways she can't get herself back up. We're working on it.









So, no baby cold, but now I'm sick, and totally miserable. My throat is killing me, I'm congested, sneezing, have a headache, and have to start working on Tuesday.







NOT a good time to get sick! Really bites big time.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

had a cold last weekend. thankfully its gone!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

we've got colds here! i've just upped my vit. c and hoping it'll pass soon


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Has anyone experienced 'night terrors' yet. I think B had a night terror last night. He woke me up crying, not histerical crying but crying and fussing and not wakingup, no tears though. I had to walk or rock him or he would start to cry again, it was really scary cause he wouldnt open his eyes. I am going to look this up on google but just wondering what the other momma's have experienced.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

No band geek here. I was one of the few "hippie chics" in school. I was pretty rebelious, skipped ALOT of classes.







: I actually started homeschooling in 10th grade though.

No colds.







Just enjoying the nice chilly weather and anticipating the snow. Elijah is starting to sit up really well. He's Mr. Grab these days too. He wants anything and everything. SO drooly too. I started putting bibs on him now so he doesn't completely soak his shirt.


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi mamas! I haven't chatted in awhile.

DS is 5 months today! He has been battling a cold for about a week now, but seems to be on the mend!

not a band geek, although i did play the sax(not in school though!)


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I am too old to catch the "goth" but I doubt there were any goths on the drill team playing the flag or pom.







: Gloth started when I was in college several years ago. And even then in Art and Design school, there was not "goth" yet.

Well Maggie is doing much better today! After all those poops yesterday, she pooped out her bugs! Only one today. Of course DH said he would be in charge of poopy diapers today and she has one. Yesterday he was busy installing new windows on our house so no time for poopy diapers and dipping them.

Here in the Chicago area it is starting to get chilly. I see alot of babies with that furry thing over the carseat carrier thing. I have a snowsuit but I usually put Maggie in the sling and then my coat and she is fine. What is everyone else doing?


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

No colds here, but here's a few pictures:

The exersaucer

He loves the array of objects to chew on!

And still working the

Rooster hair

And a little

Morning stretch


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

This one time at band camp!







No band here, I was all about my green hair and sometimes red/black.







: I was into the punk thing , I told ya I might be crazy







. My allergies are kicking my but. olivia was up last night every 45 min







: so far she's been asleep since 8:30, wich is good so I can watch the football game NE vs. IND. were loosing!

hope for a good night,with fingers crossed.

Those with a no dairy diet what are ya eating? I'm thinking of doing no dairy very gassy babe here, is there a non dairy for my coffee, please say there is!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

goodness! You guys are going to have to chat it up a lot more than this to catch up to us


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Yeah, I was percussion in marching band (2 years of bass drum, 1st voice and 2nd voice, 1 year quads, 1 year pit) alto sax in parades and jazz band, oboe in concert band, chorus, plays, musicals, and the odd one, cheerleading







: . Dh was a "singy" chorus, barbershop quartet, musicals, etc. Same year but we met at college. I miss having time for music stuff. But my girls love watching the TOB videos and my cheer video. They already have some cheers memorized, I am a little scared when I think of how much driving around is in my future as I transport them from one activity to another.

My girls love music and I plan to start dd1 on piano when she turns 5. I always thought piano was a great musical base for any kind of musical activity.

By the way Stacy - love the rooster hair!!!!

Any ideas on where to get one of those showers for cloth diapers?

Anyway, I better go while dh is actually home AND awake, a rarity to be sure


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I just posted on the ISO forum for my minishower. I suggest that or searching ebay maybe? There was a mama selling one a couple weeks ago. Maybe put in a search on the TP.









I LOVE my minishower. It's definitely one of the best inventions. I couldn't imagine cding w/o one!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Those with a no dairy diet what are ya eating? I'm thinking of doing no dairy very gassy babe here, is there a non dairy for my coffee, please say there is!









Probably is, there is dairy free sour cream, so I am sure there would be dairy free cream. I put soy milk in my tea, but since someone mentioned the estrogen I have been doing research and might just skip the soy and get used to lemon in my tea...but lemon in coffe wouldn't taste so good. Hope someone gives you some good ideas, but there is a vegan/vegetarian thread or forum (can't remember) in the nutrition part of MDC


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Probably is, there is dairy free sour cream, so I am sure there would be dairy free cream. I put soy milk in my tea, but since someone mentioned the estrogen I have been doing research and might just skip the soy and get used to lemon in my tea...but lemon in coffe wouldn't taste so good. Hope someone gives you some good ideas, but there is a vegan/vegetarian thread or forum (can't remember) in the nutrition part of MDC









Thanks I forget that there's other parts of mdc ,Lemon in coffeeuke







Tea no milk ok ,My coffee has to have some type of creamy substance in it and i neeeed my coffee nobody is safe with out it!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Philip sure was a crazy trip today!
Today he pet the cat, and when she sniffed his nose, he smiled and cooed.
He apparently has nightmares, because sometimes he cries in his sleep, as someone else mentioned. And when he is struggling to fall asleep, he will sometimes hit his head with his fist!! I have to grab his hand to stop him.








We are pretty much over our colds here....


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

OH, and today I wore Philip in my mei tai, it's great. DH is kind of into me doing it. I think he wants me to justify the $66. Oh, and do what I say I'm going to do.
I saw a woman w/ her kid in a maya wrap at safeway today. We stopped to talk. It was cool. I felt connected.
off to bed... i am going to be SO tired tomorrow.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

That's so funny about seeing strangers with babies in wraps. I was just telling dh that it's a weird thing that you always notice each other and give each other a knowing look and an extra smile.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
That's so funny about seeing strangers with babies in wraps. I was just telling dh that it's a weird thing that you always notice each other and give each other a knowing look and an extra smile.

Right on. I don't see a whole lot of it here, but there are two or three other mamas in my BF support group that sling/mei-tei, etc. We've all kinda lumped together... I guess we figure that we are going to have more to talk about with each other than anyone else. Babywearing (like BF) is one of those stratifying acts of motherhood...

Totally random rant here: what the heck is up with bags of spinach? I'm not talking about e.coli ~ just the way I can never get it to last more than one day before the entire bag turns into SLIME. I hate it! Such a waste! Any tips? Maybe it's just the humidity here or something...


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't buy bagged spinach?







After the last e.coli business, I've been just buying bunches. It does seem to hold up a little better. Or set your crisper colder maybe?

Amy, goth's been around since the late 70s/early 80s a.f.a.i.k. Although it's certainly mutated over the years. I guess I did more of the "new romantic" version. Harper's going to have the best time making fun of those pictures some day! I can't wait. "Mommy, what was wrong with your hair?" "Mommy thought she was Siouxsie Sioux, sweetie." No one knows what I'm talking about? Oh well. I am impressed with all the musical talent around here!

We use Silk soy creamer for coffee. Really good, but I do get a little freaked out too much soy exposure. Sometimes I just take it black with agave nectar for a change. Or almond milk or hazelnut milk. Mmmm. Many milks.

Ok, yelling baby.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Totally random rant here: what the heck is up with bags of spinach? I'm not talking about e.coli ~ just the way I can never get it to last more than one day before the entire bag turns into SLIME. I hate it! Such a waste! Any tips? Maybe it's just the humidity here or something...

I freeze mine usually, I have a bag in the freezer from before the ecoli scare so I am nervious to use it..eek! But you could also try transfering it to another container lined with a paper towel and cover with a paper towel to asorb moisture and keep it away from the leaves. I try to keep a large bowl of salad mix made up in the fridge...I have actually gotten my husband to ask for salad at dinner his mom thinks I have drugged him or something.

About the slinging mommas...here in alaska ther are quite a few, we are pretty crunchy as a whole. But when I was in the lower 48 I saw a few encluding one at San Antionio air port and we looked at eachother with these knowing stares it was kinda funny. I wish I could have talked to her. Here at home I try to really give encouragement to the moms who sling but who you know just arnt the 'crunchy' type I guess, I always wear mine to WalMart







and if someone stops me to ask about my slings and where I get them I now have cards to give them (because I make slings).


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Don't buy bagged spinach?







After the last e.coli business, I've been just buying bunches. It does seem to hold up a little better. Or set your crisper colder maybe?

Amy, goth's been around since the late 70s/early 80s a.f.a.i.k. Although it's certainly mutated over the years. I guess I did more of the "new romantic" version. Harper's going to have the best time making fun of those pictures some day! I can't wait. "Mommy, what was wrong with your hair?" "Mommy thought she was Siouxsie Sioux, sweetie." No one knows what I'm talking about? Oh well. I am impressed with all the musical talent around here!



Siouxsie and the banshees!!! I so remember!


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

I know the Banchees (sp?) Your not alone, our little one will grow up in Amtgard which is an LARP group, and he will probably be very familiar with Renn Faires and SCA and know the difference between them all. Right now we have a family/friends night and we get together to play D&D (my first time) but I see ds being 3 and wanting to play too, it will be so cute. wonder if he will be my little Minotaur? I never was a 'goth' persay maybe a 'glitter goth', but I hung around them in high school, I dressed pretty hippy ie; broom stick skirts ect, people though I was weird but what wever I was before my time, I was even into henna nad bendis before Gwen Stefani and Madonna made it cool. Now I am just crunchy alaskan trendy mom...seriouslly avoiding mom jeans and horrid 80's moms clothing.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Mearaina - TOB, huh? Which high school did you march for? And what group were you in? I have several friends who still help out with my old high school band, so I have the TOB website bookmarked and I keep up with how the kids are doing.









Oh, and to answer your question, Amy, usually if we're just running out somewhere, I'll stick Sam in the no-sew wrap and pull my coat over us. My mom did get her a snowsuit on Friday, with bunny ears, a face on the hood and a little puffy tail.







Since I'll be going back to work, the snowsuit will get used when I take her to the sitter's house, and as I get more pregnant and can't wrap her anymore, the snowsuit will be necessary.

I feel pretty guilty that we got pregnant so soon. I feel like Samantha is going to miss out on the really important one-on-one mama and daddy time, you know? Poor Bubba deserves to have her special baby time, and she's not really going to get it since her brother is going to be arriving in about three months.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
I know the Banchees (sp?) Your not alone, our little one will grow up in Amtgard which is an LARP group, and he will probably be very familiar with Renn Faires and SCA and know the difference between them all. Right now we have a family/friends night and we get together to play D&D (my first time) but I see ds being 3 and wanting to play too, it will be so cute. wonder if he will be my little Minotaur? I never was a 'goth' persay maybe a 'glitter goth', but I hung around them in high school, I dressed pretty hippy ie; broom stick skirts ect, people though I was weird but what wever I was before my time, I was even into henna nad bendis before Gwen Stefani and Madonna made it cool. Now I am just crunchy alaskan trendy mom...seriouslly avoiding mom jeans and horrid 80's moms clothing.

I know its been around for at least 30 years. But when the mainstream media got ahold of it and showed kids in goth- I was already married!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Lets start here again. Watchout, looks like the July mamas also like to gab!!

Ok, enough drill team, band dork talk......

Who else is battling a cold with the babe??

right here! the 3 year old has a cough, the almost 5 month old has a stuffy nose.







: it is driving me nuts! he is really hating getting it cleaned out. anyone have anything that works other than aspirator or if desperate aspirator plus saline drops????? (not sure if i spelled that right but ya'll know what i'm talking about, right????) i'm trying not to give any drugs.....

the good thing is at least he is in a decent mood....


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

OK- snot nosed MAggie is no more!!







: She seems fine, thank God.

As far as babywearing: I have a mia wrap, a new native, and a baby bjorn that dh uses. I favor the new native. At least once a week someone is asking me about the sling. DH is still mad that I didnt do a wholesale order and sell them out of my trunk to other mamas (??) I also had a mama TRY IT OUT with her baby at the pool one day.







Another time at the park, a grandmother came up to me and asked if she could hold it. She spread it out and checked the seams etc. She said she was going to go home and sew one for her daughter. I guess I am a good spokes model!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
right here! the 3 year old has a cough, the almost 5 month old has a stuffy nose.







: it is driving me nuts! he is really hating getting it cleaned out. anyone have anything that works other than aspirator or if desperate aspirator plus saline drops????? (not sure if i spelled that right but ya'll know what i'm talking about, right????) i'm trying not to give any drugs.....

the good thing is at least he is in a decent mood....

Another day, I was going to put a vaporizer in Maggies room or whatever room she was in. She slept last night ok but we had her in our bed the other nights upright a bit.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
No colds here, but here's a few pictures:

The exersaucer

He loves the array of objects to chew on!

And still working the

Rooster hair

And a little

Morning stretch

hee hee. love the hair.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Another day, I was going to put a vaporizer in Maggies room or whatever room she was in. She slept last night ok but we had her in our bed the other nights upright a bit.

i let dh do that. he has to sleep upright with ds2 on his chest. i suppose i shouldn't complain too badly. he is sleeping at night better now, he just has trouble nursing quite often....


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Nak........

I think we've created a food monster. Marlow has started solids (she's 6 months now) and we can't eat in front of her without her getting food too.

She will scream if you don't give her food fast enough too. it's not how i pictured it.

She also (like Sam) likes to put her hands in people's mouths...anyones mouth.....ew

and last night, Dh (he sleep walks) was sleep walking with baby. i woke up panicked that she wasn't next to me in bed and i found them hanging out only she also asleep....she's ok but now i don't know about cosleeping with my dh's sleep walking but i don't know where else to put her


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok - Question for the Moby users: Do you find it hard to put the wrap on and get babe in by yourself? It seems like it'd be hard to keep it on with only 2 hands. Am I wrong? I thought I wanted to make my own Moby but now I'm thinking of just getting another carrier that holds him the same way, like a mei tei or something. One that is easy to put on and off with him for when I go places with just the 2 kids alone.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Lindsey -







That's scary! Glad she was ok. Was she between the two of you? Maybe if you just put her on your side?







Hmm..

On the food note: I think Elijah is gonna be like that. He already acts like he wants to eat.







: I feel bad eating in front of him sometimes.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
"Mommy, what was wrong with your hair?" "Mommy thought she was Siouxsie Sioux, sweetie." No one knows what I'm talking about? .


I LOVED Siouxsie and the Banshees. Pixies, Lightning seeds anyone!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I let olivia play with a pile of pasta noodles last night she keep making silly faces when she would squish them in she fingers









I don't have a problem with the moby but I can put her on my back yet I think she still to small.14# 10 oz 25" long but lean looking.

My husband wants to know how many baby carriers does one baby need I have 3 slings 2 wraps 1 babebiorn carrier that he likes. I need more







I'm a sucker for pretty fabric.

screeming baby calls


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

um, when did we start a competition for pages with the july mamas???









anyone watch tv? i watch way too much... of course, i can never actually watch a show when it comes on, have to tape it and watch it at my convenience where i can pause it every 5 minutes to run and watch ds1 do something on the computer or while nursing ds2 to sleep... *sigh* i know, terrible habit... anyone else????







i am loving the fox shows right now....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
um, when did we start a competition for pages with the july mamas???









anyone watch tv? i watch way too much... of course, i can never actually watch a show when it comes on, have to tape it and watch it at my convenience where i can pause it every 5 minutes to run and watch ds1 do something on the computer or while nursing ds2 to sleep... *sigh* i know, terrible habit... anyone else????







i am loving the fox shows right now....


My name is Sarah, and I am a DVR addict.









Seriously, I think DH and I have like 30 series recordings right now for the fall season. What else am I supposed to do when Bubba is fussing and only wants to be held, and if I move she freaks?







In fact, i'm watching Without A Trace as we speak. Desperate Housewives, Brothers and Sisters...seriously we watch SO many shows, but never when they're actually on, only recordd and watched later. Oh well. There are far worse addictions to have! And my kids don't get much TV time at all. Maybe one video a weekend. We've got so many toys for them, and if drives Brad crazy that they never play with them.







They have the attention spands of tsitsi flies, I swear.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
My name is Sarah, and I am a DVR addict.










i *love*, *love*, *love* my dvr... yeah! am not the only one.







i can't even watch shows when they actually come on. i still wait 20 minutes in so i can fast forward past all the commercials.







:







:

24, House, Prison Break, Standoff, Justice, Bones, Gilmore Girls, Supernatural, Lost..... and usa shows Psych, The Dead Zone... I have a lot of programmings set up....







: BUT i also tape backyardigans and a few other cartoons for my sons.... great to have for long car trips....


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
um, when did we start a competition for pages with the july mamas???








....

we didnt but they are as chatty as we are so I thought it would be funny to see how many pages each group has. Besides its fun to banter.

November is Premature Awareness Month. DH and I are going to a screening at a local hospital of this movie about a micro preemie. I guess its been on Showtime for a while too. The MArch of Dimes is sponsoring the night and having a discusiion afterwards. Not sure how we will handle it but we will meet other parents there.

We are not be tv watchers here. Even if I had a tivo or dvr, I would never get around to watching it. DD1 watches pbs or watches dvds but she gets bored after about 30 minutes or so and turns it off. She also likes to check out dvds from the library. She is more into art or doing something than tv. We did have plans to watch the Bears Game yesterday. It only took them to win 7 times in a row for us to commit to watching it. Well then the Dophins killed them within minutes and we found something else to do. I guess we are not good at sitting down and committing so much time to it. It was hard enough to commit to a screening!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

they have unfair advantage: they keep their thread for the whole month and we get new ones in less than a week cause we post too much...









i just realized that this thread doesn't have dates on it though....

my number of post has gone up considerably since this ddc....


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

I've been saying we should switch to a monthly thread...

Anyway, to whoever asked about a minishower I got mine from one of our very own June DDC mamas. her name is Marcy and her website is www.diaperco.com


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Ah, here it is:

http://www.diaperco.com/shop/product...roductid=16235


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

My brothers g/f just emailed me a pic of her pg belly and now it has me all emotional and missing mine.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

i understand ecomama... my g/f from hs emailed me a pic of her sonogram. she just found out she is having a boy. and at first i was really excited... then i remembered that she is most likely going to circ and that depressed me a little bit....







: i'm trying to remember that i can only control what happens to my kiddos but... *sigh* hate to even think of it....


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

rikiamber: see, I never associated LARPS and SCA and ren faire with goth. Funny how that is, wonder if it's regional? For me, it was specifically musical, so more about sneaking into clubs.

Nicole: Isn't it illegal to live in Massachusetts and not like the Pixies? I finally saw them on the reunion tour, and it was like hell freezing over to be able to do that!

Has anyone gone to a show since having their baby? I haven't seen one since a week before I found out I was pregnant (that was BRMC). I got too tired to stand for two hours! Don't know when the next one will be since I'm on permanent bedtime duty.

TV: we got a dvr when we realized we couldn't stay up late enough to watch Entourage. I think we record Lost, Dr. Who (husband), Battlestar Gallactica (yup, husband again), Grey's Anatomy (although I can't always watch because of the "baby in distress" storylines they frequently have), America's Next Top Model. That seems like a lot. Sorry Project Runway is over!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
i'm trying to remember that i can only control what happens to my kiddos but... *sigh* hate to even think of it....

Aw, I hear you there. Our friends just had a boy, and the husband made a crack to mine about "He left a baby and came back a man," and my husband almost threw up. I wasn't there to hear that, I probably would have spontaneously lactated everywhere.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Aw, I hear you there. Our friends just had a boy, and the husband made a crack to mine about "He left a baby and came back a man," and my husband almost threw up. I wasn't there to hear that, I probably would have spontaneously lactated everywhere.

that's vile. uke


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

first cold here.







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I've been making my own baby carriers. I've got 2 ring slings, a stretchy wrap, a not stretchy wrap that I don't really like, and fabric for a do-it-yourself mai tai. I get so many nice comments about my sling. I've sold 3 already, and maybe a fourth soon. I went to our local craft fair Saturday and a woman there asked for my number and if I would make one for the baby she's expecting. Yay!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

definitely no shows here. Ben Harper and Damien Marley both came to MI about a month or so after Elijah was born. I would have LOVED to see both but there was just no way. Next year perhaps. I will only go to shows that are kid friendly though.

I watch a few shows. The Office is my favorite, by far. Friggen love that show.

Ok - must.finish.cleaning..


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

we are actually trying to do a show in december. dan zanes for the kiddos... gotta get tickets... *sigh*


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

we watch greys anatomy..... thats about it for tv.

we took ruby to an outdoor showwhen she was 8 weeks old.. toad the wet sprocket


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We don't go to many shows period. Just don't have the extra income unfortunately. There's nothing i love more than live music.









I just finished packing three boxes (two off our bookshelves and one of our hanging photographs around the house) and felt my belly start to tighten up.







So now I'm sitting on the couch drinking as much water as I can, with my feet up, basically holding my breath and praying I don't have any more contractions. I can NOT go through the PTL thing again!!







: I have to keep this little man cooking at least 13 more weeks!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

oy sarah! hang in there mama.... keep that baby cooking...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

sarah....keep resting. we're all thinking of you.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

sarah- feet up!!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

holy crap. my dh just called me. he found $540 cash in the P.O parking lot!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Wowzers, Lisa! If no one claims it, that's a nice little stockpile for y'all!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

nak
Somehow i never got around to getting a mini shower. i will check out the tp and if that doesn't work i willbuy one from the link you posted stacy. thanks for the help ladies.

I graduated from cocalico high school in 98, group 2.

sarah keep resting!!! do you have help?

my fave show is greys anatomy, but i like antm and the amazing race, scrubs, w/o a trace, and all things baseball.

wow lisa 540 bucks thats awesome!!!

the who is coming to the wachovia center soon i want to go so bad, oh well. hardly any money for food let alone the who.

i got the insurance statement for my biopsy. the hospital billed the insurance 760 dollars for the "operating room" an US room i was in for 45 minutes. unreal!!! And 1800 total!!! Insane!!

ANyway nothing new here. Dh and I took the girls to the park. It was great. Now I have to go make dinner. Taco night, yum!!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

ha! my surgery was 7k. 1 hour.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
ha! my surgery was 7k. 1 hour.

um, i'm sure it was completed justified. and they must have had like, um, 140 ppl making, um, $50 an hour that they needed to pay...







:

why is everything so over the top????







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i actually thought it would be more.....







there were like 6 people in there.
what pissed me off was the $1400 "nursery" charge. Ruby was never IN the nursery!!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

You wanna talk hospital bills? Ask Amy, Lindsey and I what kind of money the NICU billed our insurance companies.







Or the $11,000 something my insurance company did NOT cover for my helicopter transport from our local hospital to the one with the better NICU.







:

Mearaina, we always that Cocalico was the coolest name for a school! I went to Carlisle, graduated in '02. Group 4. We're number 2 going in to ACCs this year.









I don't have any help during the day, as DH works but he's here in the evenings. I just feel so incredibly guilty that I'm unable to help more, but I know that DH in no way resents me, or the fact that we're pregnant again. It's just hard to feel useless.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Ugh. We got creamed on medical bills from the c-section/fictitious nursery stay. I don't think the midwives have charged me since I never got a statement from ins either approving or (as we expect) rejecting their charges. I think they feel pretty bad about what happened. But none of it was as bad as the helicopter transport! I hope that bill just went away...

Sarah - I want to see lots of posting from you, cuz that'll mean you're sitting on your heinie, right?

BSD - hope she feels better!

Lisa - wow!

Mini-showers: am I missing something? I just throw everything in for a soak/rinse first. I thought the mini-shower isn't needed until solids, right?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 







holy crap. my dh just called me. he found $540 cash in the P.O parking lot!









Oh, that's mine. Can you mail it to me please? Thanks for finding it. You're too kind.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh don't worry, I'm solidly planted on my butt for the remainder of the evening.









Unfortunately I have orientation at Target tomorrow night to start working (UGH!) but hopefully things will remain uneventful.

And no, the heli transport bill has not gone away. They send us reminders fairly frequently telling us how much we owe. When I called to contest the bill, (our insurance only covered about $2000 of the originally $13000 bill) I was told by the heli company that it was an "unnecessary" transport and was not life threatening. Uh huh. Membranes ballooning, contractions every 4 minutes, only 29 weeks pregnant..nah, no biggie.







: Eh, whatever, it'll be gone when we file bankruptcy after jackson's birth.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Sometimes I love living in Canada. Our hospital stay didn't cost us anything, besides the standard quarterly payment.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow. Insurance. I forgot about that stuff. That's one of the things I'm not looking forward to about returning to total civilian life. Nevie was born at the US Naval Hospital here on Okinawa, so she was... free. If it were all about the Benjamins, we'd never leave the military! But... obviously it's not.

SARAH. Peace & quiet be with you, mama. I cannot comprehend how you must feel right now (except the uselessness part -- we've all been there a bit). Got nothing more profound to say; just know my thoughts are with you. I'll try and get some good vibes going on your behalf.

Jes, I think I'd be Canadian in a heartbeat, taxes and all.

So, I'm flying back to the states by myself w/ Nevie again. And here's the kicker -- I get to be on Dog Duty, too!! Wheeeee. Our dog is too big for us to take a commercial flight from Okinawa to the States, so we have to fly on a military rotator. The only pet spot left in December is on the 2nd, but my husband can't leave until the 8th. This is criz-azy. But I'll get it worked out.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

OY. Megs, I can't imagine! Yick.

On the plus side of sitting on my tush, Jackson is much more active when I'm stationary. He uses it as a time to show off.







Brad just got to feel him kick for the first time. I'll be 25 weeks on Thursday. B didn't get to feel Samantha this early in the pregnancy. She hid. Jackson likes to be front and center, apparently.







I love this part of the pregnancy.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

All these bills are just insane.







: I have no idea what costs so much about any of this. And hats off to the NICU mamas







.

Mini showers - I am planning ahead. I didn't have one with my first 2 dds and it drove me batty (dd1 had loose stols 4 X a day - ugh) and I just really want one for Lyni. and for Raina since she is doing well during awake time on the potty but wears dipes for naps and overnights









Sarah - I always thought Group 4 was the coolest. All those props!!! Our band program went to







when our directer got another job at the start of my senior year. Our year wasn't too bad because he had been in on all the planning but then it fell too pieces. I wonder where he is now, does your web site list the band directors? I would love to tell him that I have another sweet baby. Does Governor Livingston still have to wear the kilts and do the same show all over again because of how much they spent to win that one year







(or maybe they had moved on by the time you got there...)


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Oh, that's mine. Can you mail it to me please? Thanks for finding it. You're too kind.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Holy guacamole ladies...a girl goes away for a weekend.....

Choir geek here...SHOW choir, even.....regional and all state choir, and a couple musicals.







:

Sarah, I hope you feel much better very soon and that things go OK tomorrow at Target.

We are definitely a TV household, but "House" is really the only network show I watch regularly. We watch a lot of FoodTV, HGTV, History Channel, Discovery, and Cartoon Network for "Adult Swim". Oh, and DH and I are both secretly and embarrassingly addicted to the Disney channel lineup for tweens (we both *reeeally* enjoy "Phil of the Future"







).

We had a wonderful weekend with my friend and her twins, and then another friend came to visit this morning with her 2 boys before I left my parents' house to come back here. So much cuteness with all these kids under 3 yrs olds, it was almost unbearable. DD is becoming quite the charmer; even my friend's dad was loving on her, and he's not a lovey type.

I got a new job! More money, better benefits, same hours. Thank God. I start the 13th.

I finally printed off a chore list for DH and I to work on because I think I may have FINALLY had it with how awful the house looks. I mean, I know we're both working and have 2 young kids, but it's bad. We'll see if it comes to fruition or if I need to get more disgusted with myself. I think I feel like I'm still in college because the house is always trashed, feel like I should get off my butt at night when the kids are asleep and spend even just 30 minutes cleaning (instead of 2 hours on MDC







: ) and I'd feel a lot better about the house, and myself. I'm just looking for there to not be a pile of dirty dishes in the sink (and spilling over onto the counter) every night and toys picked up - I'm not looking for pristine, hell, I'm not even necessarily looking for "clean" - I'm just looking for post disaster area. The constant state of chaos is really starting to get to me. Maybe I'm finally grossed out enough to at least have the kitchen, dining room and attic (where I work and he plays all day) tidied up every day. I DO have a gigantic slob gene though, and it may be too overpowering for the teeny tiny clean gene that is rearing its head. DH is NOT gonna be a happy camper when he gets home from his parents' house tonight when he sees what I've printed out. Poor guy isn't gonna know what hit him.

Re: Insurance - DS' prenatal and birth cost a grand total of, I think about $400 for everything in 2004. DD is going to come in around $2500. Barf. The worst part about it is that the calendar year reset in January midway into the pregnancy, as it did for all of us, so we had to start clean on the deductible (which incidentally just went up from 500 to 1000 in July. Nice.). Hopefully my new job insurance will be better and we can switch over and get off DH's policy. I just keep paying about $200 a month to divided up amongst about 10 different bills until one by one they're getting paid off. Sigh.

Oh, and DD licked a banana I was eating the other day







:







she had a really good grip on it and got a lick in before I could get it away from her (she *just* turned 4 months last week, and I"m in no rush this time to start her on solids).

Soooo...uh....speakign of cleaning. I'm going to go unload the dishwasher and start a second load for the day......hope everyone is doing well and all our babies are feeling better - and Sarah, take care!!!!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
No band geek here... I was a Miss Priss Choir Girl / Musical Theater type. No state champs, but I got to go to All Northwest and All State choirs. Kinda like Band Camp  Oh, and I studied piano all through school and still play...

Parallel lives, Megs...I did all that, but danced instead of piano. 13+ years of ballet and jazz.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Oh, that's mine. Can you mail it to me please? Thanks for finding it. You're too kind.









: i was gonna say that but i couldn't justify it as ecomama doesn't even live in the same state as me...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

congrats on the job the4ofus....

insurance..i actually have really good insurance... but b/c i did the birthing center, we had to pay out of pocket for ds2... so ds1 cost $250 (well, actually i wanted to pay while we were there as i had saved the money just for that reason and they insisted on billing me and then charged me an additional $5







: i was not pleased) and ds2 cost me $4450. the good thing was dh works at a processing lab so all of our lab work was free







.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Mearaina - My HS was actually very AGAINST props. Thought of them as cheating. If we couldn't come up with a cool enough show without props, we didn't deserve to be there.







This is mostly after our new drill instructor was hired, as he works with drum corp and is a purest. I just liked being a part of Group 4 because it was really cool to watch the video and see 200something teenagers all moving together and basically working together to accomplish something.

Plus, it was fun to watch the Group 1 and Group 2 bands react when we marched on the field, and hear the comments like "They.just.keep.coming."









I loved those years. They were some of the best of my life, and I actually hope I get to be a band parent someday. With 4 kids, odds are pretty good, right?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I got on Medicaid with Marley so her birth was free and Elijah was born at home. We paid a total of around, I wanna say $3500-$4000 including supplies and everything. We would've paid much less but we ended up switching mw's a couple weeks before he was born and so only got half refunded by the 1st mw. The new mw's only charged $2000. We choose not to have insurance though.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie's bill at the nicu was 308K for 71 days.
The Drs bill seperatly and that was about 150K.
My c section and the 2 hours Maggie was there was about 35K.
She stayed at that hospital after the nicu in the Special Care Nursery for 3 weeks- 78K.
Follow up- about 5K,
rsv shots 7K.
so a bit over 1/2 mill.

my out of pocket: $141.35 for her hearing test the insurance would not pay.

Having my dd home with me 24/7 PRICELESS

Any questions?

For everything else I have my mastercard.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

We got a "bargain" from our NICU, only $8000 for the 24 hours she was there plus about $1500 for doctors fees. Most of the $8000 was the echo, eeeeek.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
We are definitely a TV household, but "House" is really the only network show I watch regularly. We watch a lot of FoodTV, HGTV, History Channel, Discovery, and Cartoon Network for "Adult Swim". Oh, and DH and I are both secretly and embarrassingly addicted to the Disney channel lineup for tweens (we both *reeeally* enjoy "Phil of the Future"







).
[. . .]
The constant state of chaos is really starting to get to me. Maybe I'm finally grossed out enough to at least have the kitchen, dining room and attic (where I work and he plays all day) tidied up every day. I DO have a gigantic slob gene though, and it may be too overpowering for the teeny tiny clean gene that is rearing its head.

Parallel lives? Holy cats, Heather, I'm starting to think we're pretty much the same person. You've just described my TV and cleanliness habits (and guilt re: the latter).

Just add Scrubs and Gilmore Girls to your TV list...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

HOLY COW AMY!!! now that IS priceless.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

So, I'm applying for a part-time job at Legal Aid, which would be great experience for what I ultimately want to do with my law degree. I want to eventually open a Law Center for Women & Children that handles policy cases and assists women in starting businesses and does family and juvenile law, etc.

Anyway, I had a total breakdown about leaving Talula. I mean, I was crying like a crazy person. She'd stay with Joey, but still...how do you working mamas deal? Is it like, sad for a day or two then you get used to it? Will I cry my whole first day? I would wait until January, maybe even later, since I take the bar in Feb., but I am so distraught over this. I want to throw up and run away and hide with Talula where reality can't find us. In a perfect world, I'd be able to bring my girls with me to work. I keep getting so angry that nature makes me want to be with my baby, but circumstances make me have to leave her.








:














uke


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Candice, I just noticed your senior member title. That is FREAKIN' HILARIOUS.

Your Legal Aid plans sound wonderful... I'm curious how the out-of-home mamas do it, too. I know it can be done. I've seen plenty of it in the military (to include lengthy deployments away from babes), but curious about the emotional process.

Assuming I get into PT school the first time out of the gate, I'll be back in school full-time when Nevie is 15 months. I'm kind of looking forward to it -- for _her_ sake, even... what a perfect age to start socializing with other kids. And she'll be down to a few nursings/day probably, if she hasn't weaned herself by then. I hope not! I don't know if I'll be ready.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

My hospital bills were a lot I thought (c-section, in hospital for 4 days) but nothing compared to your's, Amy! I only had to pay a $25 copay for the entire maternity/birth costs, on top of my $200/mo for premiums.
Now I pay $600 a month for premiums. I wonder what would happen if I didn't have insurance at all, surely it couldn't cost more than I pay now just in premiums? Oh well.

Band-- Sarah, I was at Severna Park, also a group 4. I have heard we suck now though.

Candice, your Legal Aid plan sounds great.
Candice and Meg, about working out of the home. At first it is really hard. I really agree with you, Candice-- my feeling was that it was natural for me to stay at home, why did i have to go work and do something "unnatural?" I didn't take public transportation to work because I wanted to rush home. And the entire adjustment of DH taking care of Philip so much was big for him, too. But you get used to it, and really, at least it's your co-parent watching the kid.
Now I find that the time at work isn't so bad, and my time with Philip is very precious. I will admit I get sad sometimes, especially if I don't get to see much of Philip at night, and it still feels a bit unnatural. It's hard because I want/need time to myself, but also need time with Philip, and I haven't figured out how to balance those things.
I totally rambled and didn't answer your question, so if you want more thoughts, let me know.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh! About weaning. It will make me sad!
Last night Philip was SO hilarious. I got home and he immediately wanted to nurse. He would suck, suck, then pull off, look at me, smile and laugh, and snuggle back onto the breast. It was so so cute and precious.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
We got a "bargain" from our NICU, only $8000 for the 24 hours she was there plus about $1500 for doctors fees. Most of the $8000 was the echo, eeeeek.

Ours worked out to average about 4K a day. But it was more at the beginning.

The bill was detailed out what cost what. They charged 2K to take MY breastmilk and add human fortifyer to it







:

When I had Liz, the hospital has a "room in policy" So the baby stays w mama the whole time which is awesome. You can send the baby to the special care nursery at night if you want but daytime the baby is with you. The funny thing- the hospital charges a "rooming in" charge of $250 daily. So basically I have to pay $250 a day to watch my own baby. WTF??


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Amy - don't ya just love the system?!









Anyone here planning to CLW?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

oy amy! that's good. i like how they charged you for the milk your body produced.







must be like that corking fee at the restauraunts, right?







:

working out of home.... yes, the first week is extremely difficult. the first day, you will cry most likely all day long. you will have days you feel like your child loves your caregiver--husband or other--more than they love you. but you know what? they don't. and nursing is such an awesome bond that it will always bring you back together. and when they are older and wean, the bond you have established will still be there. co-sleeping helps a lot too. truly, many of the ap tricks are what make it work. yes, there will be days that you feel as if you missed something monumental, but my boys are great and wait to do their best tricks when i am home







ds2 got his first tooth on the weekend







ds1 crawled for me first







: . i know my kids very well and am still ususally the one who can get them to calm down/listen before anyone else can.

i find the hardest thing for my IRL friends/family who stay home is that their work is not valued and they NEVER seem to get a break. the spouse tends to look at them and say, well, you stayed home all day, what do you need a break from? and i think that totally sucks.







: in a lot of ways b/c both dh and i work, i feel as if we try to make sure each of us has our alone time (though some weeks i do notice he gets more of it than i do...







: ) and i feel as if ds1 is learning so much! my dcp is really awesome and i am sure ds1 will be reading very shortly. i don't think he would be where he is if i had stayed home; i don't think i have the patience to teach... well, i know i don't or i would find a job closer to home TEACHING.

anywho, that went slightly off topic but, you know, that's the way of our chats...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Anyone here planning to CLW?

I have already done it so I didnt think anything of it. I am hoping Maggie makes it to at least 18 mos before she decides to wean.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
i find the hardest thing for my IRL friends/family who stay home is that their work is not valued and they NEVER seem to get a break. the spouse tends to look at them and say, well, you stayed home all day, what do you need a break from? and i think that totally sucks.







:

I can see how that would be. A lot of my sahm friends have just that issue. I think when Liz was first born, dh sort of did that. I can remember him saying- "get this done, you're home all day..." whatever that might be= whether making a red tape call, paying a bill, dropping something off etc. Then he could not understand why I wanted to get household things done over the weekend. Until one day when Liz was about 9 mos old. I was out one morning during the weekend and he was going to "show me how its done".







I came home around 10:30 am and he had all kinds of things out and was holding the vacumn cleaner and Liz in the other hand.
He looked frazzled. He said- " OK I now know why you want to wait until I am home on the weekend, sorry I ever gave you any grief." He looked a bit odd so I said whats wrong? He answered "I havent eaten, havent showered, I need to pee......." I just ROFL. He sometimes says in the morning he is glad he is leaving to work since its easier.

But OTH, I dont know how the heck you wahmamas do it. I remember when I worked out of my house in BC (before children) the office is always there. So I could work when I wanted. Sometimes it was around the clock. So now you have the kids, house etc and the office all in front of you.

One thing we do to balence: We each take months. Like last month was my month. My get out of the house activities took priority like my late night crops, girls night out etc. This month is dh's month. His activities get priority. He installed two windows on Sat, got his favorite meals cooked, will work in his shop in the garage.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

BTW- dont forget to vote today if you live in the states.....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Amy - don't ya just love the system?!









Anyone here planning to CLW?

ooh, not sure... i weaned ds1 at 16 months as i was getting bit to all







and was always in pain and stopped enjoying my nursing experience, you know? but even as i weaned, it was still sad... i still missed nursing... (you know, the times i wasn't bit







)

so, as long as we are both still enjoying our nursing experience, i suppose i will let ds2 keep nursing....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
BTW- dont forget to vote today if you live in the states.....

going right after work....


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

CLW for us. My mom did CLW with me and my sister, so I'm just doing what I know.

Funny you mention WAH. I HATE IT. It's like having 2 full time jobs. I started taking projects again, and it's awful. I'm an information architect, and some of the designs get pretty complex and have a lot of money riding on them for the client. I can't get my brain engaged, and I feel like I'm always dropping a ball. Either the work is not perfect, or the baby is not being played with, or the house is filthy, or all of it at the same time is more like it. I need to figure out a better solution.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
CLW for us. My mom did CLW with me and my sister, so I'm just doing what I know.

Funny you mention WAH. I HATE IT. It's like having 2 full time jobs. I started taking projects again, and it's awful. I'm an information architect, and some of the designs get pretty complex and have a lot of money riding on them for the client. I can't get my brain engaged, and I feel like I'm always dropping a ball. Either the work is not perfect, or the baby is not being played with, or the house is filthy, or all of it at the same time is more like it. I need to figure out a better solution.


yeah, i could see how you would feel as if you don't have time for any of it... i don't think it is just have 2 FT jobs, but having them simultaneously... the thing about my job is i already tell them, i don't do overtime. i have to leave at this time, there is no room for debate. and i do not work from home, not even to just check my work email. period. thankfully, i have a great boss...who is currently on maternity leave...


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 

Anyone here planning to CLW?


I like the thought of CLW.. but right now I am going nuts nursing my 26 month old and I want to wean him. My other kids (that were nursed) weaned on their own, my first DD at 18 months, my second DD at 30 months.

I think Tandem nursing has me overwhelmed and I can't imagine doing this for another two year plus. Maybe after Jackson weans I will enjoy nurwsing William more, right now it is another job I have to do that I have no help with.

I never had that love for nursing that I hear so much about. I would never do it any other way, but I don't see the LOVE....sort of like I don't see the love for cloth diapers!!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your responses about work. I really appreciate it. It makes me feel not so hopeless and sad. Although, I still keep tearing up when I think about leaving her.

I plan to CLW. But I really hope she doesn't stay on the boob til she's six. Three would be really nice.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

As far as CLW goes for me, I just want to successfully nurse a baby...then we'll talk about CLW.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I (unfortunately) weaned Marley. I really started hearing comments like "She's *still* nursing?!" and other things I thought were rude from friends and family around (only) 16m. I started feeling pressure around 20m or so. I started feeling like I was doing something wrong or whatever because she was almost 2 and still nursing. I felt like I could no longer nurse her in front of anyone, yk? Besides dh. But even he was starting to wonder when it was going to end. So I ended up weaning her at 22m.

This time around I really want to practice the clw method. With all that I've learned since she was a babe, I'll feel much more confidant and won't let what others say affect me like they did before.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I (unfortunately) weaned Marley. I really started hearing comments like "She's *still* nursing?!" and other things I thought were rude from friends and family around (only) 16m. I started feeling pressure around 20m or so. I started feeling like I was doing something wrong or whatever because she was almost 2 and still nursing. I felt like I could no longer nurse her in front of anyone, yk? Besides dh. But even he was starting to wonder when it was going to end. So I ended up weaning her at 22m.

This time around I really want to practice the clw method. With all that I've learned since she was a babe, I'll feel much more confidant and won't let what others say affect me like they did before.


It's funny...I kept nursing Jackson through William's pregnancy TO spite what every one was saying. I think I would have stopped sooner except I had to "show" them that I would do whatever the hell I wanted to do...

I am thinking 2 1/2 is a good to time to gently encourage some weaning. At least cut out the random during the day nursing, just for my own sanity. Actually, I have pretty much cut Jackson's day nursings as it is.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I never had that love for nursing that I hear so much about. I would never do it any other way, but I don't see the LOVE....sort of like I don't see the love for cloth diapers!!









: Two of several things I don't feel "in place" about on MDC. Then again, I was creeped out whenever my babies moved inside me (felt like alien and never felt the gushy love about their movements), and I've never had that lovey feeling nursing either. As Caroline said, I do it because I know its best for my chidlren; I know I am blessed to be able to do it with relatively few problems, but I don't feel what I read a lot of other women feel. Don't get me wrong, I love my children to pieces and can't get enough of them and am very stongly bonded to them, I just don't feel that particular feeling others describe when nursing.

I WAH, but the only reason I'm able to do it is that my son is able to entertain himself a lot, and hopefully DD will be able to, too (or DS will entertain her for me). I work a split shift so I am able to take a few hours to really "be" with them durign the day, and things go relatively well, I think. I actually like having my work at home because there's no time getting to work, getting ready for work, etc. etc., AND I am totally able to shut it off when my shift is done. And I don't do overtime. When my time is up, I clock out, and don't even think about it until the next day. Then again, I'm an employee (not my own business), so it's easier fo me than if I was my own boss, I'd likely be thinking about it all night, too.

And speakign of work, better get back to it.

Megs, we used to watch Scrubs all the time, but got out of it...is it still on even? Like I need another thing to watch on TV again.....









Oh yeah, in the hospital DD left my side once when they were doing her hearing test and I took a shower while they did it....but I had that 3-day nursery charge on the bill. Nice.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Have a question, and I know y'all will be honest with me.









I bought 5 yards of fabric to make a no sew wrap, and was loving it. No work required! However, I got tired of having to carry the diaper bag/backpack/purse in addition to carrying Sam. So, I took my wrap, found the center, and sewed a panel across the middle, leaving it open at the top. Now, I can toss my wallet/keys/a diaper/cell phone and Sam's bottle in the little center pouch that I made. I'm thinking that I'll take it one step further and finish the edges of the wrap, taper the ends to make it easier to tie, and add individual pockets to the panel so that there are more organized slots for keeping keys/wallet etc., and then the big area in between the pockets and the wrap itself for the bigger stuff. Make sense?









So the question is, do you think this is a marketable idea? If so, how much would you be willing to pay for a wrap with a built-in-purse (basically)?

Obviously I want to make my stint at Target as short-lived as possible so I can get back home to my baby, especially since we're moving and someone has to get the house in order!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarah, I think it sounds great. I think you basically need to make it affordable, like say, $50. You also need to market the hell out of the purse idea. And last, those wrap thingies look like a bitch to tie, so you need to be able to demonstrate that it's easy. I actually just went to a NINO meeting where they showed how to do it and it's not hard. But I had always thought it was too complicated. So, I think for those types of wraps, you have to have either a website that you sell them off of with a picture or video presentation on tying it; or include a booklet with the wrap if you'll sell them in stores.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I would be the first in line for one. I have seen some wraps that have a small pouch on one end that velcros or zippers to put in key etc.

Sarah- if you get too tired, please quit target. I know you guys need the money etc but that baby needs to stay put....

As far as CLW. I dont think anyone is doing anyone any favors if the mama who is the nurser is not on board. If its not to your liking nursing a toddler, I dont see the point, since you wouldnt force a toddler to nurse either.

My first Liz just upped and weaned one day. Didnt want to nurse anymore done. She was 2 1/2. I wasnt heartbroken like some people I know who had to force a wean on their babies or if their baby weaned on their own at 12-15 mos.

Here I was afraid Maggie would stop nursing and as she gets bigger and older, she wants to do it more. So now we are not increasing her supplement but letting her nurse and she is doing it more thank goodness!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

If I quit Target, anyone wanna send us $100/wk to keep us afloat?









Seriously, we're so darn close to being okay (just $100/wk!) but it feels so far.

So, if I can do this wrap thing, only sell 2 or 3 a week, we'll be fine. Just gotta do it.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
You wanna talk hospital bills? Ask Amy, Lindsey and I what kind of money the NICU billed our insurance companies.







Or the $11,000 something my insurance company did NOT cover for my helicopter transport from our local hospital to the one with the better NICU.







:


$100,000 for 21 day nicu stay (only 3 days on O2) not including prescriptions and equipment rental.
$40,000 for her birth.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I just finished packing three boxes (two off our bookshelves and one of our hanging photographs around the house) and felt my belly start to tighten up.







So now I'm sitting on the couch drinking as much water as I can, with my feet up, basically holding my breath and praying I don't have any more contractions. I can NOT go through the PTL thing again!!







: I have to keep this little man cooking at least 13 more weeks!

Sarah! how did I miss this?

Take care...I need to send more full term vibes to you


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay, so I'm thinking a wrap, an ABC, and a pouch style carrier, all with the organizational pocket. Busy Mama Baby Carriers.







or something like that. The pocket will be the same for all, so that's the easy part...just make a bunch of them (obviously smaller for the pouch) and then I can just sew them on after the customer picks the fabric/pocket color combo. Now, I need to make a prototype of each kind, and get you guys to try them and see if they work well and it makes sense to venture in to the WAHM world.









And Candice, I was planning to make sure I had photos on a website (I know when I made my no-sew wrap, I spent an hour or so on the Moby website looking at all the different holds) and I also was going to include a photo tutorial booklet anyway.

And I'm thinking the pocket should have a zipper at the top to keep it sealed? Also to keep little fingers from reaching in and throwing mommy's keys across the parking lot.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
You wanna talk hospital bills? Ask Amy, Lindsey and I what kind of money the NICU billed our insurance companies.







Or the $11,000 something my insurance company did NOT cover for my helicopter transport from our local hospital to the one with the better NICU.







:

.


When my second daughter was transported to Childrens Hosp in Philly, the cost was $36,000. Just to get her there. Her total bills ended up near $200,000 for an 11 week stay...


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And I'm thinking the pocket should have a zipper at the top to keep it sealed? Also to keep little fingers from reaching in and throwing mommy's keys across the parking lot.










A zipper might be scratchy on a wrap or something, so close to the baby. Maybe snaps?? Buttons?? No....hmmm,have to think...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

sarah, i think it sounds brilliant!!! i'd totally try one







or two....







or threeeeee







: i need a 12 step process for babywearing.

on CLW... we aren't planning on weaning at any specific time, i figure we'll just go with the flow and see what happens.

on WOHM - i went back to work when ruby was 8 weeks. Ryan is home with her when i'm gone. at firt it was hell. i was spacey, an felt like a crap dr. then stella got her groove back.. and it's not so bad. Somedays SUCK... and I hate to leave. Otherdays, it's not so bad. The best part, is Ryan gets time to be dad on his own, and really has a great time with her.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
A zipper might be scratchy on a wrap or something, so close to the baby. Maybe snaps?? Buttons?? No....hmmm,have to think...









You could do a hidden zipper.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
You could do a hidden zipper.









Am I showing that I can hardly sew a button...I have no mifty fancy ideas..How clever you are!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

can i just ask: is this really considered "breaking news"????

Britney Spears filed a petition for divorce from Kevin Federline in Los Angeles County Superior Court today citing "irreconcilable differences."







:

i mean, cnn worthy? tabloid, maybe, but cnn??? and anyway, is anyone really surprised?

sorry, totally off topic but i just got the "breaking news" and so







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

What about a drawstring for the pocket on the no-sews? I think that's how Hug-a-Bubs are made...

CLW... that's my plan right now. I dunno. I have to see how crazy grad school goes. I'm TOTALLY cool with her doing a morning/evening feed for a very long time. But I have to admit that my puritanical sensibilities do tend to raise their ugly head at the thought of nursing past two years or so... That's not a sensitive, MDC thing to admit, but there you have it. That's why I'm trying not to claim a certain plan. Maybe by the time Nevie is at the age I would have previously been skeeved out at, I'll be soooo over that. I think I'll just need to spend some time around extended bf mamas so that I can incorporate that into my own personal paradigm...


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
can i just ask: is this really considered "breaking news"????

Britney Spears filed a petition for divorce from Kevin Federline in Los Angeles County Superior Court today citing "irreconcilable differences."







:

i mean, cnn worthy? tabloid, maybe, but cnn??? and anyway, is anyone really surprised?

sorry, totally off topic but i just got the "breaking news" and so







:

No, sadly I am not surprised. American mainstream (a word I generally hate using, but in this case...) news is a joke.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Now, I need to make a prototype of each kind, and get you guys to try them and see if they work well and it makes sense to venture in to the WAHM world.









Another wrap/carrier obsessed mama volunteering to test drive!!







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

sarah - great idea. would also love to test drive







: i'm in need of something different. the sling just doesn't work as good as it did about a month ago. he's too big for it now imo. sending you full-term labor vibes too.









hidden zipper. that sounds good to me..

about the news - they only show what will get the best ratings and sadly enough, that does.

question:

why is it that everytime i take a drive in the car, a huge sense of sadness comes over me about not being pg anymore? i can't explain it.







it's like everytime i'm driving for a long distance (30m+) i start feeling like i want another baby, i want my belly back....


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
question:

why is it that everytime i take a drive in the car, a huge sense of sadness comes over me about not being pg anymore? i can't explain it.







it's like everytime i'm driving for a long distance (30m+) i start feeling like i want another baby, i want my belly back....









For me, it's because in the car I used to rub my belly and feel her kick and dance to whatever music I was listening to. Now I don't get to feel that anymore.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
question:

why is it that everytime i take a drive in the car, a huge sense of sadness comes over me about not being pg anymore? i can't explain it.







it's like everytime i'm driving for a long distance (30m+) i start feeling like i want another baby, i want my belly back....









already mama??? sheesh, i didn't start feeling like i wanted another after ds1 until he was um, 1 1/2???







are you planning more? can't remember back to that thread.... if yes, what spacing this time?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Test drive,me too! I love wraps/carriers I showed a mama how to baby wear at the drug store today then again at the library and then I went to my favorite baby store, they sell new/used things and this woman carring a bucket asks about my wrap so i show her all the ones they have(I had nothing else to do today.







) and told her all the benifits of wearing your baby and a little about AP she ended up buying a maya wrap








: BW is a disease!









I did not bf my ds1 I eped for him untill he was about 4 mos old







:







with a hand pump what a pita. My ds2 was about 27 mos or so when he weened but i had the freezer stocked so both kids were getting bm for quite a while after he stopped nursing, I do feel great regret that i didn't seek help for my ds1 he never caught on to nursing,I think now maybe if he was fully bfed he would not be so thin(6y/o 40#).

Olivia will bf as long as she would like. If she's 12 and inviting her friends over for lunch,we'll have to talk









Is there an acceptable cut off point ? for me it would have to be about 6 y/othen I guess it would not be clw, baby calls


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Lindsey -







That's scary! Glad she was ok. Was she between the two of you? Maybe if you just put her on your side?







Hmm..

On the food note: I think Elijah is gonna be like that. He already acts like he wants to eat.







: I feel bad eating in front of him sometimes.

Yeah she sleeps between us. I tried having her only on my side but she rolls over in her sleep and I'm afraid she'll fall off the bed...and Dh won't put the bed on the floor until spring for warmth







:

I had her in her playpen with the bassinet next to the bed last night but I really missed her. I guess I could kick Lee out of the room for awhile.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Lindsey, we made a bolster pillow kind of like the Tres Tria, it goes under the fitted sheet at the edge of the bed. Baby speed bump, basically.

Sarah, that's an awesome idea! We have a small diaper bag, and it's still a pain while wearing a wrap. Would it be possible to make the pocket waterproof? I'm thinking drool and barf frequently soak our wrap these days, so wouldn't want my wallet in on that action. I know Harper would be obsessed with playing with a drawstring with a toggle. That could be either good or bad, who knows?

I'm thinking of getting little cards printed with where to buy the various carriers we use. I get asked all the time. One woman was pulling out from a parking meter and stopped and leaped out of the car to ask me where I got the wrap! She was pregnant and wanted breastfeeding advice too.

Harper voted for the first time!


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

Alex is almost four and a half months and he has started solids. I had to stop bf when he was sick months old because I was very sick. He was on formula and it didn't agree with him so we tried adding the cereal and that didn't work, so we tried giving him solids about a month ago. It works soooo well, he would spit up the whole bottle before and then want to eat again 30 minutes later. Now he goes about four hours and keeps his bottles down. He loves his food and if you don't feed him fast enough he gets mad. He tires to take out food off of our plates when we are eating. It was funny because I was eating ice cream the other night with a spoon and he thought it was for him and started screaming. I had to quit eating it because I felt so bad. But his ped said it was ok because of the circumstances. He said if i was still bf or he was doing fine on the folrumla we wouldn't of suggested it. But it seems to be working for us.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie voted today for the first time too! She was bored, she fell asleep in the sling right away. Liz voted twice. She went w me and then with dh a while later.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay, so maybe waterproof lining on the pocket. That could get tricky, but it's doable I think. Just a matter of incorporating the right fabrics. I think instead of a hidden zipper, hidden velcro would work better. That way I could make a totally separate flap over the pocket. At least until I can afford to invest in a snap press.







Then I can offer an option. Velcro is fast and easy.

So much to think about!







:

Just got back from orientation. It was alright. Kinda lame, but that's the nature of the beast. At least the person leading training fully recognized that the videos were ridiculous and _horribly_ acted. So, I go in tomorrow to shadow one of the cashiers, and then I'm on my own. The store opens at *6am* on Black Friday. Our local outlets open at midnight. Crazy.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
. The store opens at *6am* on Black Friday. Our local outlets open at midnight. Crazy.

I guess some malls are opening at midnight after Thanksgiving. I wonder if the suit who made that decision will be working right along side all those employees or in bed in a turkey induced coma??


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Harper voted for the first time!

So did DD and DS! DD with me, DS with DH. THen DH and I talked with DS about his responsibility to vote as we walked out - I felt so grown up!









I've been thinking of what we're going to do now that DD is clearly too big for her bassinet....DS sleeps between us when he stumbles in from his room at some point every night (he starts in his room then joins us later), and we don't have a wall to push the bed up against on its side, so I've been thinking of having DH fashion some sort of pack N play-sized platform (so I could use the PNP mattress and sheets, since we don't use the PNP itself anymore anyway) with a railing around it and then sidecarring that to our bed. DH is very handy, so I know if I gave him specs, he'd be able to build it for me. We did have a snug-tuck pillow on DS's toddler bed for a while, which I loved, but I don't think I feel comfortable with DD next to it quite yet, she's still so young - unless I put it under the sheet as PP suggested....hmmmmmm....maybe I'll try that and see how I like it...though DD doesn't sleep as well next to me, cause she smells me and gets shook up by the other 3 of us tossing/turning. She'll sleep all night in the bassinet (with the side dropped down) right next to the bed, less than a foot away from me, but if she's on the same surface as me, she wakes several times at night...and...well, I guess I'm being selfish







: . She's _clearly_thriving (remember, 26-1/2 inches and 17pounds 9 ounces at 4 months!), and I'm enjoying the uninterrupted sleep! I've got to do some thinking about this...our bed is really cramped right now as it is, so I think an extension to it is better than trying to cram one more person in it.

Sarah, I'm glad training wasn't too bad, I hope you continue to feel OK while working!

Megs, how's my cybertwin?














:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

I've been thinking of what we're going to do now that DD is clearly too big for her bassinet....DS sleeps between us when he stumbles in from his room at some point every night (he starts in his room then joins us later), and we don't have a wall to push the bed up against on its side, so I've been thinking of having DH fashion some sort of pack N play-sized platform (so I could use the PNP mattress and sheets, since we don't use the PNP itself anymore anyway) with a railing around it and then sidecarring that to our bed. DH is very handy, so I know if I gave him specs, he'd be able to build it for me.

This was shown to me by a person at my local birth center. We just built our version tonight. I'll try to get some pictures soon.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ruby voted last night.







Oregon is all mail in ballots. so I voted in bed in my pjs.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Getting back to tv talk: My dd1 is downstairs now watching Dancing with the B list. She is changing clothes with each dance but keeps the wedgie shoes style on.

We also had a talk w dd1 about her needing to vote every year and why.

Our room is not big enough to put a crib in, but that is a most awesome idea.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I think that picture is probably how we're (read: I'm







) going to end up side-carring Jackson's crib in the new house. I love saying "new house"







It's wonderful that we get to move in to a place with plenty of room for all 6 of us, plus guests, and our rent will change by...nothing.







It's a blessing that we found it!

If I can ever get the card reader to work, I'll post pics of the new house.

DH has been tracking the votes status, and said more than likely Democrats are going to be very happy tonight. Just thought I'd pass that on.







He's planning to watch the voting coverage tonight, which I think sounds about as exciting as watching paint dry, but it's all him.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

are there actually babies that stay on the crib side? hmmm... never worked for us... i would end up trying to squeeze into the crib myself... ds1 and 2 like to sleep right next to the boob--occassionally with a hand on it to make sure it is still there...


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Sarah, I am so in on the wrap action, should you be so inclined.









We're going to try the side car at some point I guess. At least just to justify the crib purchase (used), and to assuage DH.

More later, I just spent hours cleaning the house and want to go to BED

Oh, clw. I plan on it, but hope that PHilip's idea of CLW is also mine!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi everyone....

On CLW, definitely. I would personally never wean before my child wanted to. Well, unless God forbid there were a legitimate medical reason (which are very few, but we've had moms come to LLL for help with forced weaning if they have to go on chemo or something drastic like that, so sad







) My DD1 weaned during this last pregnancy; she was not quite 3 1/2, and I would have been fine with continuing (I actually thought it would be neat to be "triandem nursing"







) DD2 shows no signs of weaning, in fact she's going through a milkies-obsessed stage where she wants to nurse almost as much as DS does!







:

For those who said they weren't quite comfortable with the thought of total CLW, just take it one day at a time! I was actually one of those people who said, when I was pg with my first, "Oh I will only nurse for 1 year, I would never be one of those 'extremists' who nurse forever and go to LLL meetings' and now here I am, one of the biggest lactivists I know







The thing is, it's hard to imagine until you get there, but they get "big" so quickly, all of a sudden they are turning one or two or three and to other people they look big but to you they still totally feel like your baby when you hold them and nurse them.







:

Anyway I think it's interesting, Katherine Dettwyler, a scientist who is pretty much the world's leading authority on anthropology and breastfeeding, has done years and years of research on normal breastfeeding patterns (i.e., what happens in traditional cultures where the natural course of bfing is not interrupted by artificial feeding products, marketing, societal roadblocks, weird cultural hangups, etc.) and based on those studies as well as analysis of our anatomy (when our final teeth come in, when our immune systems are fully developed) she concluded that the natural age of weaning for humans is anywhere between 2 1/2 and 7 years, and a good average duration for nursing would be around 4-5 years. She says anything under 2 1/2 should be considered premature weaning and discouraged (and usually, up to that point, what sometimes appears to be self-weaning is really a nursing strike or some other temporary situation and the child will go back to the breast with some time and encouragement.)

Anyway even on MDC I'm sure some of you will find that kind of weird, but I thought I'd share anyhow


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh and on hospital costs, wow, I can't believe some of those bills! Thank God for insurance! Really, I sometimes forget how lucky we are to have such a good policy - DH's employer offers a few options and we were able to take the cheapest premium, the HMO (I think we pay $100/month or so), because it happened that they have a huge network here and all the good doctors and midwives etc. that I wanted to use were in the network anyway, so why pay more. So I have no idea what Andrew's birth and NICU stay cost - I never even saw the bills. I paid nothing, not one cent.







Actually I did pay one single $15 copay at my first midwife visit, but that was for my entire 9 months of maternity care and the hospital was in network so covered 100%. I wish that were the case for everyone!

And what other topics did I miss....oh yeah TV! I have to get TiVo in the new house! No, really, I shouldn't - I am trying not to watch too much TV, it really tempts me to waste way too much time. But I can't resist. Call me a big cheeseball but I am a soap opera addict







I have watched my soaps since I was like 12 and watching them with my mom! I keep saying I gotta give up these dumb shows but then I find myself wondering what's happening and taping them, to watch my guilty pleasure late at night after the kids are asleep!

And yeah, like everyone in the country I am getting addicted to Grey's Anatomy, too. Stop me!!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Getting back to tv talk: My dd1 is downstairs now watching Dancing with the B list. She is changing clothes with each dance but keeps the wedgie shoes style on.

Heh -- we love that show. Complete guilty pleasure. I *do* want to give Joey Lawrence a wig and a valium, though...

BFM, thanks for the CLW info & reassurance -- and honesty about how you felt the first time you were faced with it. It's nice to hear how it worked out for you.

My cousin was an instant "triandem" nurser... triplets! It was astonishing to behold...


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
are there actually babies that stay on the crib side? hmmm... never worked for us... i would end up trying to squeeze into the crib myself... ds1 and 2 like to sleep right next to the boob--occassionally with a hand on it to make sure it is still there...









Oh yeah I know that one, B grabs onto my bra or shirt or necklace with a kung fu grip so I cant go anywhere.I like this crib idea nad showed DH tonight, B has been kicking the heck outta both of us at night, so I think we will try this one out. It would be cool maybe I can find a comforter and make a matching crib set, I will defentlly take picks.

***To Harper's momma and daddy***

your pictures have inspired me to give up on my 2k rainbow vacuum and ask for a nice digital SLR instead...and a hoover windtunnel. I love taking picks its one of my passions...

holy cow B is tryingout his super sonic scream and he is so bouncy has to bounce and move even in his sleep its insanity I cant put him down or he will get so mad







: I gave away a jumper chair and I am now kicking myself for that...what was I thinking, he would so dig a jumper he could bounce to his hearts content. Okay gotta go dance with my baby.

umm what is CLW?


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Have a question, and I know y'all will be honest with me.









I bought 5 yards of fabric to make a no sew wrap, and was loving it. No work required! However, I got tired of having to carry the diaper bag/backpack/purse in addition to carrying Sam. So, I took my wrap, found the center, and sewed a panel across the middle, leaving it open at the top. Now, I can toss my wallet/keys/a diaper/cell phone and Sam's bottle in the little center pouch that I made. I'm thinking that I'll take it one step further and finish the edges of the wrap, taper the ends to make it easier to tie, and add individual pockets to the panel so that there are more organized slots for keeping keys/wallet etc., and then the big area in between the pockets and the wrap itself for the bigger stuff. Make sense?









So the question is, do you think this is a marketable idea? If so, how much would you be willing to pay for a wrap with a built-in-purse (basically)?

I did this with the wraps I made too! I like the pocket - you can fit a lot of stuff in there! ...and definitely taper the ends, it makes it so much easier to tie







Do you have a serger to finish the edges? That's probably the easiest way. I don't know that I'd make organized slots...that might get too complicated, the one big pocket works well...that's just my 2 cents though.

I've made many carriers myself this time around and I constantly get comments on them...I bet you'd do well...and depending on what you pay for your fabric, you could make some good money.

My favorite is a pouch I made out of a pair of old jeans with stretch in them - it's my go-to carrier now. I used the pockets from the jeans to make pockets on the pouch - you could do that on the wraps too - they look so cute! ...oh not cute...I mean vintage


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Oh yeah I know that one, B grabs onto my bra or shirt or necklace with a kung fu grip so I cant go anywhere.I like this crib idea nad showed DH tonight, B has been kicking the heck outta both of us at night, so I think we will try this one out. It would be cool maybe I can find a comforter and make a matching crib set, I will defentlly take picks.

***To Harper's momma and daddy***

your pictures have inspired me to give up on my 2k rainbow vacuum and ask for a nice digital SLR instead...and a hoover windtunnel. I love taking picks its one of my passions...

holy cow B is tryingout his super sonic scream and he is so bouncy has to bounce and move even in his sleep its insanity I cant put him down or he will get so mad







: I gave away a jumper chair and I am now kicking myself for that...what was I thinking, he would so dig a jumper he could bounce to his hearts content. Okay gotta go dance with my baby.

umm what is CLW?

i have a rainbow if you haven't gone the wind tunnel route yet - shipping might be the only problem. PM me if you're interested...

CLW is child led weaning...


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
My favorite is a pouch I made out of a pair of old jeans with stretch in them - it's my go-to carrier now. I used the pockets from the jeans to make pockets on the pouch - you could do that on the wraps too - they look so cute! ...oh not cute...I mean vintage










I need to see pictures of this pouch! from jeans realy sounds neat. I don't have any pouches, but im short 5'3" I had a new native and I sold it. It hung below my waist.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

ok, ladies, I don't get computer time for a couple days and not only is the previous thread more than a few pages ahead of where I last read, but now there's a new thread w/ a total of 8 pages in 2 days!!!!!!!!! Wow, we can talk!! Needless to say I wasn't able to read all the pages or I'd never catch up..

On the medical bills...When we had the emer. c-section w/ my 2nd, the bill was a little over $11,000. We had insurance of course, but we still ended up paying over $600. W/ J.C since it was a VBAC it was more than a regular vaginal, so we owe $509. Then of course I had my hospital stay in august when I threw up blood and they did an endoscope and found out I had a bleeding ulcer, so after a 4 day stay in the hospital and a blood transfusion, we just got the bill and even after insurance paid, we still owe over $700!! Then I had my epidural steroid injections for my back for my bulging L5 L1 disc and we just got the bill for that and they (I had 2) will cost us about a $1000. Oh, and did I mention my dh had kidney stones the same week I had my back procedure!! Needless to say, we're up to our eyeballs in med bills and thankfully have insurance. I can't even imagine what we'd owe if we didn't!!

I really like the pocket on the pouch idea. I made myself a knock off Moby and made a panel on the front like the Moby D, but never thought to make it a big pocket!! Awesome idea and one I will borrow









On the tv issue. We have a DVR and couldn't survive without it. That way the kids can come first and we can get family dinner, baths, and bedtime prayers and stories over, then we can sit down and watch a few of our favorites. We are total die hard Survivor and Amazing Race fans, but since we got Direct Tv instead of our cable, we haven't had local channels yet, so we've not seen them much this season. Oh well, not like we haven't found anymore shows to replace those LOL!!

ok, I can't remember much more....Oh, Sarah, I have some boy baby stuff from J.C that I'm selling on the TP. Onesies and some sleepers and such for really cheap. If you need anything, just let me know










Off to bed with me...can't believe its 11pm already!!!!!

Oh, just a last minute thought. Has anyone seen the new Borat movie? We watched his shoe "De Ali G show" on HBO a few times and its hilarious!!! So we went tonight to see the movie at the theatre and I haven't laughed that hard in my whole life!! A total must see if you don't mind raunchy comedy. I think I peed myself a litte







J.C slept thru the whole thing and even the loud, obnoxious laughing of the whole theatre didnt wake him up! Go figure...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Kelly - I think we're going to be good on baby boy clothes for a while. One of my playfroup friends gave me two big boxes of clothes from her son, ranging from newborn to 24months, so once I go through all of those and get them sorted out and in drawers, I'll have a better idea of what I might need.









LeighAnne - Gee thanks...you couldn't just let me think I was original, now could you?









Ugh. I have to get ready for work. And it's raining, and I don't want to haul Bubba across town in the rain. At least the sitter is one of the awesomest moms in playgroup, and she's taking Sam (and her own two kids, ages 2 1/2 and 10 months!) to another friend's house to play this afternoon, so Bubbas will be around a LOT of kids today, which she loves.

The girl who watched her for me last night (seriously, I never see my child anymore







) said that when Samantha got there, her son, Owen (he's about 3 I think) squealed when I rang the doorbell. He was the one who ripped the door open, but then he put on his shy face, so I didn't get the brunt of his excitement. He wanted to hold Sam, and play with her, and feed her, and wanted to keep her, because his baby sister (about two weeks older than Sam) scratches him and pulls his hair, but Sam doesn't do that.







Apparently when Angie (the mom) laid Sam and her daughter down on the floor together to play, Owen built a barrier between them so that Madisyn couldn't scratch Samantha. He was SO disappointed when DH picked her up last night to bring her home!

And finally (since I won't get to update ALL day!) we discovered last night that even though we put 200 gallons of oil in the tank on Saturday, we have no heat. Pretty sure there's a leak in the line, because the tank sounds empty, according to DH. I banged on it, and it doesn't sound empty to me, but he swears it. Luckily, we're renting, so it's not our responsibility to fix it, but at the same time, it was 35 last night. DH is going to talk to our management company and see if they'll let us start moving in to our new house now instead of waiting two weeks like we were going to. This house we're in now just has TOO MANY PROBLEMS!

Alright, I'm done. Have a great day, ladies. I'll miss you.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

mcimom is back!







I like seeing your avatar around. it calms me.









mommy2girlies - we are terrible aren't we? i went away for halloween weekend plus a day or two and we had gone through 3 threads







:

sehbub - good luck with the job today! try and take it slow and don't overdo it. i'll be thinking about you today... also, sheesh, i noticed you just joined this year and already have double my post??? okay, so i don't always get to post but sheesh...







:

BundleFishMama - i just recently started back on general hospital. dang show, keeps bringing me back and i keep leaving fed up with the writers....







:

you know, having the dvr actually makes it so that i don't aimlessly flip so often so i think it has actually cut my tv time. and b/c i can watch it whenever i am in the mood, i can do it during naps or when jonah just wants me to hold him and do absolutely nothing else or he will get fussy. or after i get the boys in bed so that i can unwind at the end of the day...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Bundlefish- thanks for the pretzals!!! DH didnt know I hid two of them in the pantry, he thought there was only one bag. Then he found them!

Glad the election is behind us. I am so sick of those political ads coming in the mail, on the news, radio, etc plus all those signs all over the place. Hopefully the campaigns are going around today to take them down.

Last week I received a congrats on your new baby from our Gov of Ill. There was a vax card and a reminder to start vaxing her after 8 weeks old. Also the first lady put a card in there reminding me that it is legal to breastfeed anywhere in IL. This is all great but my new baby is 9 mos old, he was running for reelection (which he won) and it was on the news that several families got new baby cards last week. Most of them also had new babies over 6 mos old. As dh said, well he may drum up some votes!


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

nak: oh my goodness i just was interduced to borat. he is terribly funny in a reall wrong way we have to wait for the movie to come out on dvd though they wont bring it up here to fairbanks ak

tv shows....all i watch these days is heros....totally addicted, other than that its once in a while SVU...like once a month.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

riki - that is really sweet to say! hmm, you can get a d70, a portrait lens, & a Dyson for under 2k! We love our Dyson to bits, not that it gets used that much these days







:

We're thinking of going to see the Borat movie too.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

DD has a rash on her chest. It keeps coming and going, so I'm sure its something I'm eating, but I can't figure it out for the life of me. It started as a patch of dry looking skin on her one shoulder a week ago. The teeny little bumps have been coming and going for 5 days, I think. I hate elimination diets. But here we go.

DH is home again, so I won't be checking in here so often for a bit. I'll try to keep up, but you ladies talk so fast.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

can i just share a moment how much i rock? i just got 15 oz of milk (4 bottles for my babe) in one pump session!!







sorry, needed to share it with folks who would understand.







i usually only get 2 1/2 to 3 bottles in a session.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
can i just share a moment how much i rock? i just got 15 oz of milk (4 bottles for my babe) in one pump session!!







sorry, needed to share it with folks who would understand.







i usually only get 2 1/2 to 3 bottles in a session.









WOW, you DO rock!! I get tons when I pump, too, but the only time I ever got THAT much was when I was engorged 3 days after DS was born! Amazing!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Haven't had much computer time--chatty bunch! I can't even catch up








DD1 is still sick now with infantigo and just got over scarlet fever... I think hannah has a slight case of it.. We went to the homopath today and got some remedies so I'm hoping all will go well..

I'll hopefully catch up here soon and post more later


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
WOW, you DO rock!! I get tons when I pump, too, but the only time I ever got THAT much was when I was engorged 3 days after DS was born! Amazing!

Thanks!







I got so excited that I wanted to share with someone and realized everyone IRL would so not get it, as none of them breastfed....


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
can i just share a moment how much i rock? i just got 15 oz of milk (4 bottles for my babe) in one pump session!!







sorry, needed to share it with folks who would understand.







i usually only get 2 1/2 to 3 bottles in a session.










I wish I could make that much, Whats your secret?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Paddington -- go, go, gadget boobs!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Whew, I've been reading today, but I haven't been able to post anything baby, because I've been too stupid thrilled about the election results. I can't stop smiling and skipping. Sorry to gloat if any of you are, you know, one of...the others.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, today sucked.







Seriously, sucked big time. I forgot how draining it is to just stand around all the time. I'm gonna see if they can change my availability to just Fri, Sat and Sun. I'll actually make the same money as if I was working 5 days a week, because I won't be paying a sitter for the two other days. And since I'm only making $7/hr, every penny counts.

And I missed my baby, because every time I turned around I saw a baby, or a pregnant woman, or someone buying baby clothes. And my back hurts, my feet hurt, and my stomach was hard as a rock all day. Not painful, and no contractions, just hard. I'm not used to that. So, as soon as we move I'm going to get going on these wraps/slings/pouches so that I can hopefully quit and stay home.

I just can't do this without having another preemie, mostly 'cause I'm terrified every minute and that makes it tough, you know?

Good grief this is hard.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
can i just share a moment how much i rock? i just got 15 oz of milk (4 bottles for my babe) in one pump session!!







sorry, needed to share it with folks who would understand.







i usually only get 2 1/2 to 3 bottles in a session.









HOLY MILK MAMA BATMAN?!?! I get 2-3 OZ if I'm lucky.







I have to pump 2x for one feeding.







I am greeeeeed with envy!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Sarah, I realy hope you can be home relaxing soon.







I'mthinking of you.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

bfm-- clean out your pm box!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Sarah, that sucks







I'm so sorry you have to work right now, leaving your little one and worrying about your new baby....totally none of my business, but can I butt in and give completely unsolicited advice? I know once before you asked about money-making ideas and I mentioned direct selling businesses and you said you weren't really the "salesperson" type and didn't like hitting up family and friends, etc., but I just wanted to suggest it again - I used to sell Avon and I have friends who still do, and it really is a great opportunity - you can EASILY make a couple hundred bucks a month while putting your feet up at home! (and even more by hosting a couple of parties and demonstrating products which is FUN and waaaayyyy less stress on your body than standing around Target during holiday season!) Anyway I couldn't resist mentioning it because there is NO startup investment and no experience necessary - they train you and teach you strategies to sell, and you can start right away (while you plan your sling business, etc. for the future). Plus you then have a source for cheap holiday gifts yourself!

Sorry to sound like I still work for them (lol - swear I don't!) but I just remember it was easy and I made enough extra money to help when we were in that situation (we had just bought our house and were falling behind on the bills) without too much stress or effort. Something to think about.

Good luck mama....again I wish you didn't have to do _anything_ besides sit back and relax!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
bfm-- clean out your pm box!

oops, sorry...


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarah,







, and I know we're all thinking of you...


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

sehbub...I worked target during the holidays...its insanity. is there anyway you can talk to your boss and try to get assigned to the dressing room and pa announceents if thats how you stor works, its a sit down job. I am also in the process of starting a sling/diaper bag business if you want to bounce some ideas back and forth. What about doing some day care once you get into your new home? Just not for friends, I am kinda getting skrewed being a nanny for my friends but we need the little money it brings in and I can take B with me so its better than no job or sending the baby to day care. I might think about it after he turns 1, getting a better paying job or going to school. I get free school (GI bill woohoo). I can sympthize with you on the heat issue too, we live in Fairbanks, AK its stayed steady -15 today and getting colder, avarage temp from Nov-May is like -30. Our land lord said we would have heat befoer the end of June then it was the middle of Oct, now we dont know whats going on. Its freezing and we are heating one side of our apt (it was an addition to the main apt) with one lousey space heater that is going to melt the extention cord its hooked up to. Its very cold in our bedroom, good thing we co-sleep or we would all freeze this winter.

Better subject...anyones babe descover thier tounge? B is crazy about sticking his out...it might have to do with the toddler I watch she never has hers in her mouth and licks everything especally wet wipes and wash cloths...yuck!

B is also starting on the teething he is getting drooly and chews on his fingers, he loves his toes and has descovered his 'little friend' and soon as his dipe is off his hand is grabing ahold in that kung fu grip eek and he pulls on it like its rubber makes me and DH cringe. Gotta love little boys.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Whew, I've been reading today, but I haven't been able to post anything baby, because I've been too stupid thrilled about the election results. I can't stop smiling and skipping. Sorry to gloat if any of you are, you know, one of...the others.







:

Gee thanks for rubbing it in, Candice!







Just kidding. Yeah....one of the "others" here







: and no, we 'crunchy conservatives' are not so happy today







: Here in PA, every single candidate from local on up that I voted for lost! Ugh.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
B is also starting on the teething he is getting drooly and chews on his fingers, he loves his toes and has descovered his 'little friend' and soon as his dipe is off his hand is grabing ahold in that kung fu grip eek and he pulls on it like its rubber makes me and DH cringe. Gotta love little boys.


Both my boys would grab them selves as soon as the diaper would come off, it's like good it's still there thought i had lost it.









Olivia pulls her tounge out of her mouth , it's very cute.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Nothing too important to say, but we're off the first page! Oh noes!

Harper is up every 1.5-2 hours. Mercy. She's 21 weeks tomorrow. Let this phase be over soon. I don't have that hungover newborn feeling though, so either I'm getting used to no sleep, or co-sleeping and nursing sidelying make a huge difference.

I'm supposed to be working. Gahhh. Harper is on a blanket next to me screeching at the top of her lungs like a parrot.

Sarah, I know someone who WAH part-time for Google doing QA of Google ads. They are still hiring, apparently:
http://www.google.com/support/jobs/b...94&loc_id=1628


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I did look in to Avon in the beginning...there are 9 Avon ladies in our area...our area is like 5 square miles.







Mary Kay is the same thing, as is Pampered Chef, Discovery Toys, etc. Apparently everyone thinks the same thing.









I'll be alright. I'll get them to give me a stool so that I can sit between customers, I'll get some money in the bank, and I'll get going on the wraps and things, and then I'll be alright. Just need to get moved in to the new house in order for all of this to happen, you know? I can't sew in this house real easily 'cause my sewing table is in the bathroom...it's the only place we had room! Our house is only about 30' wide, 12' living room, then staircase, tiny hallway, then 12' wide bathroom.

I already know exactly where my table's going in the new house, and am very excited to get going. DH already has three pairs of pants that need to be fixed.

Do your DH's sit down like mine does...with their legs spread all wide? Brad does this, and has ripped the crotch seam in three pairs of pajama pants already. It's ridiculous. He just won't stop! I keep telling him if he just put his legs together and then sat down like a normal person he'd be fine, but he doesn't get it.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Do your DH's sit down like mine does...with their legs spread all wide? Brad does this, and has ripped the crotch seam in three pairs of pajama pants already. It's ridiculous. He just won't stop! I keep telling him if he just put his legs together and then sat down like a normal person he'd be fine, but he doesn't get it.









I think it's because they are SO BIG down there that they can't close their legs anymore.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

*gasp* LINdsey!









Thanks for that.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Do your DH's sit down like mine does...with their legs spread all wide? Brad does this, and has ripped the crotch seam in three pairs of pajama pants already. It's ridiculous. He just won't stop! I keep telling him if he just put his legs together and then sat down like a normal person he'd be fine, but he doesn't get it.









My dh always rips his crotch out, I always wondered how he did it.







Now I know!!!

As one of the, ahem, others, here, I have to confess that I actually voted for a democrat







: and was happy that the balance of power shifted in the house







.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Whew, I've been reading today, but I haven't been able to post anything baby, because I've been too stupid thrilled about the election results. I can't stop smiling and skipping. Sorry to gloat if any of you are, you know, one of...the others.







:









: sounds like a Lost reference.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Sarah

I woke up with a sore right boob.







:

Elijah discovered his tongue a while ago. It's hilarious watching him move it all around. He recently discovered his feet though. I had to capture it on camera since it was one of the 1st times I saw him pulling his feet to his mouth on his back. So cute!

Wow - Donkey's took the house and senate! Hope? Maybe there is a little, eh? AND Rumsfeld resigns - WOW! I'm happy to say that he WON'T be missed! But I do go by the saying "Democrats and Republicans. Same sh*t, different piles." No offense to anyone!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I wish I could make that much, Whats your secret?


i have no secret other than a greedy baby!







actually i switched from pumping 3 times per day to pumping twice per day for a longer time each session. you get more hind milk which keeps baby full longer which is great. there is a point where the milk stops and i just pump through that point and then it will start again and i can get another bottle with all thick milk. that's usually when i am chatting with you all in the middle of the day. you nak and i pak







and because i am not totally stopping to pump every 2 1/2 to 3 hours, i don't feel as if i am not getting anything done because i am pumping all day kwim?

i think we are in another growth spurt though, cause i am exhausted. my greedy baby drank all his milk yesterday and the day before and still had me up all night nursing.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Sarah, that sucks







I'm so sorry you have to work right now, leaving your little one and worrying about your new baby....totally none of my business, but can I butt in and give completely unsolicited advice? I know once before you asked about money-making ideas and I mentioned direct selling businesses and you said you weren't really the "salesperson" type and didn't like hitting up family and friends, etc., but I just wanted to suggest it again - I used to sell Avon and I have friends who still do, and it really is a great opportunity - you can EASILY make a couple hundred bucks a month while putting your feet up at home! (and even more by hosting a couple of parties and demonstrating products which is FUN and waaaayyyy less stress on your body than standing around Target during holiday season!) Anyway I couldn't resist mentioning it because there is NO startup investment and no experience necessary - they train you and teach you strategies to sell, and you can start right away (while you plan your sling business, etc. for the future). Plus you then have a source for cheap holiday gifts yourself!

Sorry to sound like I still work for them (lol - swear I don't!) but I just remember it was easy and I made enough extra money to help when we were in that situation (we had just bought our house and were falling behind on the bills) without too much stress or effort. Something to think about.

Good luck mama....again I wish you didn't have to do _anything_ besides sit back and relax!










hmmm... heck, i might want to try that....







both my sister and mother actually do buy avon and i am sure i could convince a few relatives to buy from me.....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Well, today sucked.







Seriously, sucked big time. I forgot how draining it is to just stand around all the time. I'm gonna see if they can change my availability to just Fri, Sat and Sun. I'll actually make the same money as if I was working 5 days a week, because I won't be paying a sitter for the two other days. And since I'm only making $7/hr, every penny counts.

And I missed my baby, because every time I turned around I saw a baby, or a pregnant woman, or someone buying baby clothes. And my back hurts, my feet hurt, and my stomach was hard as a rock all day. Not painful, and no contractions, just hard. I'm not used to that. So, as soon as we move I'm going to get going on these wraps/slings/pouches so that I can hopefully quit and stay home.

I just can't do this without having another preemie, mostly 'cause I'm terrified every minute and that makes it tough, you know?

Good grief this is hard.

mama, you need a desk job....







if your belly gets hard, you NEED to rest.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Better subject...anyones babe descover thier tounge? B is crazy about sticking his out...it might have to do with the toddler I watch she never has hers in her mouth and licks everything especally wet wipes and wash cloths...yuck!

B is also starting on the teething he is getting drooly and chews on his fingers, he loves his toes and has descovered his 'little friend' and soon as his dipe is off his hand is grabing ahold in that kung fu grip eek and he pulls on it like its rubber makes me and DH cringe. Gotta love little boys.

J actually grabs his feet when his diaper is offer... crazy kid... c always grabbed his "little friend" and still does now that he is potty training. i promise that foreskin is going to give in and retract soon.....

we are on all 4s and bouncing like crazy... and somehow manage to keep going backwards.... dh did the scale thing and thinks he is close to 18 lbs now... man, this kid is heavy!









and j does raspberries. that's his new trick...









okay... i think i got to all the post... i am trying to cut down on mothering time so i actually have work time so i am not logging on as often... i am addicted. terrible... i need the 12 step program...









ecomama--very true regarding the dem/rep. the problem is that they are all politicians first... so nothing every gets done or changes no matter what... but i still lean mostly donkey....


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Whew, I've been reading today, but I haven't been able to post anything baby, because I've been too stupid thrilled about the election results. I can't stop smiling and skipping. Sorry to gloat if any of you are, you know, one of...the others.







:


"one of...the others"







Isn't it awesome!!!!!!! Muaahhhh







Finally!!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I do not suggest trying to start up avon, mkay etc- it takes months to make money!

I am a crispy moderate and independant. When I watch the democratic national convention I feel like a conservative, when I watch the republicain one, I feel extremly liberal.

I voted all over the board this week. I voted for the green party for Gov of IL. I was one of the 300,000 who did.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 









*gasp* LINdsey!









Thanks for that.









Sorry I was trying to think about it like I was a guy.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I've made 400 posts!

Have we out chatted that July group yet?


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Do your DH's sit down like mine does...with their legs spread all wide? Brad does this, and has ripped the crotch seam in three pairs of pajama pants already. It's ridiculous. He just won't stop! I keep telling him if he just put his legs together and then sat down like a normal person he'd be fine, but he doesn't get it.

















Funny you posted this, cuz there is 2 pair of dh's pants sitting next to my machine waiting for me to fix!! He squats down to take pics at work and I keep telling him he has to hike them up before he squats cuz he's ripping out the crotch. He doesn't get it







: Men...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I do not suggest trying to start up avon, mkay etc- it takes months to make money!

I am a crispy moderate and independant. When I watch the democratic national convention I feel like a conservative, when I watch the republicain one, I feel extremly liberal.

I voted all over the board this week. I voted for the green party for Gov of IL. I was one of the 300,000 who did.


hmmm... how many months are we talking? and how much money???







pm me if anyone knows...


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







: sounds like a Lost reference.

I guess I am one of the Others...>sigh<

speaking of Lost, it has been such a disappointment lately. The ending was good last night, but I was such a big fan when this show started and now it has gone so far off the rails.

Gabriel looves to suck on his big toe when he gets a diaper change. It is so cute! And he is blowing raspberries also.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I do not suggest trying to start up avon, mkay etc- it takes months to make money!

Actually, the great thing is that it doesn't! I mean, it takes a while to get really well-established and grow your business, but you start making *some* money within 2 weeks (when your first order goes in) and in fact, you get guaranteed 50% profit for the first few weeks to help you get started (after that you get anywhere from 25% if I recall correctly up to 50% depending on your sales volume). It's totally what you make of it, but the potential is there from the first day. I only made a couple hundred bucks a month, but since I quit I buy my Avon stuff from a lady in the next town over who does it as a full-time business - she quit her office job and she lives on Avon alone now. Of course, she spends a lot of time on it - she's single, no kids - and she does parties and stuff and also signs people up and trains them and then gets a percentage of their business as a bonus, so, you don't have to do all that, but you can. Wow, maybe I'm talking myself back into doing it again









Sarah - what about hooking up with a temp agency? You'd have a desk job - secretarial stuff might not be totally fascinating, but I for one would rather answer phones and make photocopies and type than stand up all day in a store - and hey you could sneak on MDC!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

J.C has also found his tongue. He keeps sticking it out and making spit bubbles. He is also screeching like a teradactyl







its so funny!!

On the political front...I grew up in a home where my dad was a Republican and my stepmom was a Democrat, so I really got to see both sides and became a Democrat. Well, my Dad was so disgusted by Bush that he actually changed parties. No joke, he's an Independent now! Since I live in Ms and its definetly a Red state, I have the coolest bumper sticker. Its a red square w/ a big blue dot on it and it says "Another bright blue dot in a really red state" LOL!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I actually switched my registered party affiliation to independent this year, but I voted Dem. I live in Big Gay Blue Massachusetts (to paraphrase South Park a bit), duh! My pet issue, wine in grocery stores, lost. Oh well.

Yeah, Lost has lost me. The same guy ruined Alias, so I guess it's not a huge surprise.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Is it possible to survive without coffee or caffeine?
I mean, seriously. Because I am *trying* not to drink much (especially diet coke, I think, aspartame can't possibly be good) but it's not working. I am too tired.

Philip used to love doing raspberries. a while ago he discovered his feet were connected to him, Now he likes to grab them, or his socks, or his shoes. He still chomps on my finger, his teeth just show a bit, but it hurts!!

Pumping-- paddington, i might start pumping twice a day. hmmmm.

Ok, can someone tell me how they handle bedtimes? Philip wakes up around 9:30 (I think, or earlier, to eat, then goes back to sleep). By this time I am already at work. at night he will go to sleep nursing at maybe 7 or 7:30. Last night, he went to bed at 8:30. I was psyched. then he woke up at 9 to eat (he usually wakes up an hour after going to sleep to eat again-- I figure he's tanking up) and almost fell back asleep but wouldn't. So it wasn't until after 10 that I got him to sleep, even though he was obviously tired and fighting it. Then, I don't get any time to myself. And I"m trying to wake up earlier (6am or before) to get to work earlier, so I don't get enough sleep either.
What should I do? DH is like "well if you didn't sleep with him all the time he wouldn't need you to sleep with him" or "if you didn't hold him while he fought sleep and fell asleep he wouldn't need that" Stupid DH! I've tried explaining it to him... so help me please!

voting. I live in MD, yay for no more Ehrlich!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

I have been considering changing my party. Either I changed or the republicans changed, but now I just don't agree with them. However, I have no idea what party I DO agree with. I guess I have to do a little research.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Sarah. I am concerned for you. I second others' suggestions. Find a desk job. Do something different. Can Brad take on more hours or a second job? Can you charge up your credit cards? (you said you were going to have to declare bankruptcy anyway...) Can you reduce the amount of CS you're paying since you've filed for modification anyway? I know that seems horrible, but you have to make sure Jackson stays in there. This really is about his health and yours.
BTW, do you have/need a lawyer for your CS action? I am a MD barred attorney, and at the least I'd be more than happy to talk to you about it (free of course!) I've also personally gone through CS contention, up to the appellate level.

Lost. I used to love it. I didn't have cable for a while so stopped watching it. I don't have enough time to catch up with the dVDs and won't spend $ on them. It seems very different (still not watching, don't want to ruin it). If it is getting ruined like Alias I'll be mad.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Mearaina- go unafiliated! that's what I am.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Sarah, I know someone who WAH part-time for Google doing QA of Google ads. They are still hiring, apparently:
http://www.google.com/support/jobs/b...94&loc_id=1628

Thanks for the link, I am looking into WAH too. Anybody else have ideas? I have access to a nanny and my mom has availability, it's just not traditional work hours, and my current boss is getting antsy for me to come back full time... Not gonna happen!! My goal is to be home for BFing, but have someone watch her/clean house while I'm trying to get work done. I'm really fast on the computer so I hope whatever I find I can get done in 1/2 the time they expect it to take so I can get full time pay for part time work ??







I'm totally in a dreamworld, right? Telecommuting for a regular company is my first choice. I am currently in sales and want to take a break from it. We need a steady paycheck as DH has his own business, so starting up something on my own isn't really doable.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Ok, can someone tell me how they handle bedtimes? Philip wakes up around 9:30 (I think, or earlier, to eat, then goes back to sleep). By this time I am already at work. at night he will go to sleep nursing at maybe 7 or 7:30. Last night, he went to bed at 8:30. I was psyched. then he woke up at 9 to eat (he usually wakes up an hour after going to sleep to eat again-- I figure he's tanking up) and almost fell back asleep but wouldn't. So it wasn't until after 10 that I got him to sleep, even though he was obviously tired and fighting it. Then, I don't get any time to myself. And I"m trying to wake up earlier (6am or before) to get to work earlier, so I don't get enough sleep either.
What should I do? DH is like "well if you didn't sleep with him all the time he wouldn't need you to sleep with him" or "if you didn't hold him while he fought sleep and fell asleep he wouldn't need that" Stupid DH! I've tried explaining it to him... so help me please!

I had this same problem last night. So when DD was fighting it and DH had to watch "Flavor of Love" (such a great message, tons of screaming, ugh), I went in the bedroom, laid DD on her tummy on the bed & watched ANTM. I just kept rubbing her back and she would flip and flop her head from side to side, but I could tell she was falling asleep. She wasn't crying or upset, so I just let her keep doing it and watching my show. Sure enough, half way through, the flipping stopped and she was asleep! She didn't stay that way very long and of course I had to keep an eye on her on her tummy. But I had left the sling at my mom's and it was so nice to find a way to get her to sleep that didn't involve me on my feet for an hour. She had already nursed a long time when I first got home and was spitting up. It seemed like her tummy was upset so I didn't want to make it worse by feeding her more, and laying on her tummy always seems to make her feel better. That felt like a victory to have another option for bedtime!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Gee thanks for rubbing it in, Candice!







Just kidding. Yeah....one of the "others" here







: and no, we 'crunchy conservatives' are not so happy today







: Here in PA, every single candidate from local on up that I voted for lost! Ugh.

Yeah, we took a beating...I was seriously considering moving back to GA.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
speaking of Lost, it has been such a disappointment lately. The ending was good last night, but I was such a big fan when this show started and now it has gone so far off the rails.


i actually think it has picked up slightly. the end of last season we had 4 or 5 eps on the dvr that we didn't get around to watching until after jonah was born.







the problem is that they haven't answered ANY of their questions, but i think they may be getting around to it...

i think i may be a socialist... but they don't get much voting time.







i affiliate with a party i guess so that i can vote during all the elections and if it is really a close race, i will cast for the democrat in the "i am not voting FOR this candidate exactly but i am voting AGAINST the other one" way, you know?

pretty much, i think we just go back and forth between whoever has not pissed us off recently....


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

So what do we get if we out-chat July, anyway








An internet addiction 12-step book?

I am soooo procrastinating today. I cleaned the bathroom instead of actual work!

My in-laws are bugging me, can we talk in-laws? They keep asking if Harper is going to get to taste Thanksgiving dinner. Um, no. I can't even taste Thanksgiving dinner unless I bring my own food b/c of her dairy sensitivity. I am making up a bib that says "Do not feed me" on CafePress. They also want us to produce a Christmas list. She a baby! I know she likes ripping paper, but beyond that she won't remember much. But I guess I should specify a few things so we don't get anything too blinky or a buttload of Baby Einstein. And my BIL thinks it's funny to bring her stuff that makes noise. They gave us an age 3+ musical princess tea party set when she was born! I am still waiting to write that thank you note.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
ecomama--very true regarding the dem/rep. the problem is that they are all politicians first... so nothing every gets done or changes no matter what... but i still lean mostly donkey....









:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Tooo....much.....to catch up on.









I gave up on Lost when I couldn't stay awake that late while I was pregnant...

I'm a GDI (God Da#$ Independent) cause neither party strikes my fancy...though I suppose right now I'm a conservative liberal, if I had to call myself anything.

I work at home as a medical editor, but in order to get into the business you have to do a transcription training course, which is at least 6 months...but if anyone is interested, I'd be happy to chat about what I do!

ANd speaking of work..I advocated for AP today on my work forum! Someone was asking about how to help their baby sleep, and I advocated for cosleeping, against giving their 3-mo cereal in a bottle (







: ), for delaying solids until 6 months, and for responding to your child in general (general AP philosophy)...AND, I did it diplomatically, so nobody is posting back calling me a whack job. YAY me!!









More later tonight.....have to get back to work.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay, let's see if I can cover everything.

Temp agency - I am in contact with my local temp agency. They have me on the lists, and we chat every few days to see what it coming available. Right now the only thing they have in our area is 14/hr days three days/wk at a Cingular Wireless customer service center.

My old job came available (the one I was working when I went in to labor with Sam) but they chose not to hire me back because they need someone who can work at least 6 months, and I only have three left, IF I can work until Feb. 1.

Brad is already working 70-80 hours/wk at his "day job" and is bouncing at a bar in town from 8pm-3am every Saturday. He's trying to find jobs doing winter prep work in people's yards (raking/mulching/weatherizing windows/cleaning gutters, etc.). Believe me, he wants to find work so that I don't have to.

I have resumes out at a dozen different places right now, all desk jobs, but I'm _very_ obviously pregnant, and certainly can't fake it on interviews.









Um, let's see. Yes! Ehrlich is gone! Selesai, I second your excitement. Plus, O'Malley is hot.







Also, we need to scrounge up about $150 in order to file to reduce child support. Brad's divorce from his ex was finalized in West Virginia, so MD custody laws don't qualify, which bites. It's not awful to have to reduce the support. $1000/month is steep for anyone, especially a one income family. Biomom knows it's coming, and is ready for it. She knew the day we told her we were pregnant with Samantha that it was coming. Then the NICU happened, and then we got pregnant again, and then all hell broke loose financially, so until we can afford to spend $150 in order to save about $150/month (maybe $200) then it'll wait.

We don't have any credit cards. Haven't had any for about two and a half years.

Believe me, mamas. There's a reason I haven't worked in 6 months. We've been doing everything possible to ensure that I can stay home, and it's just not happening. Soon enough, it'll be over, one way or another.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

selesai - does that mean I wouldn't get to vote in primaries? (I'm obviously clueless about the political process...maybe we'd all be better off if I didn't vote







.

Sarah -


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
selesai - does that mean I wouldn't get to vote in primaries? (I'm obviously clueless about the political process...maybe we'd all be better off if I didn't vote







.


yeah... i get to but my dh doesn't b/c he is independent. you know, the whole process is kind of irritating though







: seriously, are we supposed to make an informed choice by who can sell the most rhetoric once a year? how the heck am i supposed to know who any of those judges are and really vote for them? i skip that section like every year and just wonder where am i supposed to find out what they really voted for/what kind of person/politician are they really? does the fact that someone has a child, really make them worthy of my vote? and isn't everyone "tough on crime, pro-family"? would i really vote for you if you said you were pro-crime and anti-family?????







:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah, Paddington is right, mearaina, if you're unaffiliated you can't vote in primaries.
I also agree with the rest of what she said!

Sarah, I'm glad you didn't take offense at what I said! Does biomom live in MD or does she still live in WVa? Are you saying you'd have to file in WV, or just that WV law applies? In MD you can apply to get the application fee waived. And from what I can tell, your CS is WAY too high, at least by MD standards.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Biomom still lives in WV, which is where the divorce was finalized, so WV law applies. I don't know if we can apply to have the fee waived or not...I'll look in to it. Thanks for the tip.

I'm not offended at all. Our recent financial situation has required that I swallow a lot of my pride. I've never been one to ask people for help, and I suck at it, and feel _incredibly_ guilty having to ask for anything, even something as simple as asking someone to pick up a loaf of bread on their way past the store, or asking DH to run out and get something for me or one of the kids, when I'm fully capable of going, just don't want to. I don't know why I feel that way, or where it comes from, but being in this position-unable to pay our bills or rent, unable to do anything "extra" with our kids, waiting 'til payday to get a gallon of milk-has made me come to terms with a lot of things.

It WILL get better for us, it's just a matter of time. DH had to make a transition in his job, and unfortunately that transition had to occur now, which is the slow season. So, the old income that was keeping us comfortable (not to mention my pre-Samantha income of $2400/month), is gone, and he's had to start from scratch to build it back up. It was either make this transition, or get transferred to an office two hours from our older girls, which would make it impossible for us to see them more than every other weekend. So, Brad took the option that enables our family to stay together, and we're struggling to pull through. We will make it. We've been through worse than this in our life together, it's just a matter of getting through one more time.

Honestly, I have an amazing life. I have a husband who is not only my best friend and soul mate, but my hero as well. I have three healthy, happy kids, and another blessing on the way who will complete our family. I have friends and extended family who are doing everything in their power to help us. I have a roof over our heads, and food on our table (usually







) and beds to sleep in, and I have the ability to improve our life, even if it will take a heck of a lot of work and struggle. We've struggled before, and come through it stronger, more united, and more sure that our marriage is the best decision either of us ever made.

Yes, right now is hard, and yes, I wish there was an easy way to get ahead without putting myself or our son at risk, but there are so many factors in play that there really is no easy answer. But we'll make it. And the fact that all of you care enough to publicly acknowledge that it's hard, and to send ideas, and cyber hugs, or to pm asking in what ways you can help, is HUGE. The love and generosity that prevails in this community is more than I can handle most days, but I hope that you all know how much it means to me that even though most of us will likely never meet, you are all keeping me and my family in your thoughts.

Really, thank you. And I can never say that enough.







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Sarah... wow. I think your last post illuminates exactly why people are bending over to help you out.

So, I had a lot of catching up reading to do. The time change to Okinawa means the rest of you chat it up whilst I snooze at night! Anyway... I very much lean Donkey. Product of my upbringing -- my parents are public educators, and (IMHO) a public schoolteacher being a Republican is like those Log Cabin Republicans  Hmmm... not exactly ascribing to the party that cares about your personal needs in life. Ironically, spending 4 1/2 years in the Air Force just made me that much more of a Democrat!

Ummmm... what else? Oh, raspberries! Nevie has been doing them more and more! It's so hilarious to see her little tongue stuck out like that. She always growled a lot from the back of her throat, which was also tres adorable, but this is just plain silly-looking and i love it.

I had a friend from BF group over for lunch yesterday. It was soooo awesome! She and I are on pretty much the exact same page about AP, babywearing, yada... and just have a lot of common interests. Nevie was hilarious with her son -- just smiling and laughing at him. Her personality has really started to shine. I am so in love! Anyway, it's kind of a bummer to have made this great friend when I'm leaving in three weeks. But, e-mail is a beautiful thing.

I advocated babywearing on my other favorite forum this last week, too. Someone asked for stroller recommendations, so I replied that my carefully-researched, awesome stroller... has just been so lonely, all folded up by the front door, because I've found my wrap to be so much more wonderful. Anyway, prompted some questions and I don't think anyone will be flaming me for craziness. It's not a parenting-specific forum, though, and very tightly moderated.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Where's the happy tears smilie when you need it?









Sarah - your perspective is amazing. Your post has reminded me of what's really important. Thank you.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Sarah, I







you.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarah, you have an awesome outlook on life. I just want to say that I know what it's like to struggle financially. We've been through a lot in the past year. It's tough for dh. He's doing everything he can possibly do, and I'm still looking at having to work. It makes him feel like he's not a good provider and that hurts me deeply. We see a definite light at the end of a very short tunnel, and I feel so lucky to have married my soulmate and to have such wonderful children. So I know what you mean. But I'm very worried about your pregnancy. So if I express concern, just know that it's only about the pregnancy and the stress. I'm glad that you have such a wonderful and happy family. You're going to look back on all this and just think, God, what would I have done without such a strong family?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina*
Sarah - your perspective is amazing. Your post has reminded me of what's really important. Thank you.









and

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama*
Sarah, I







you.

















Sarah, we are ALL pulling for you and Jackson!!!


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

So its been 4 months for the June babies has anyone started introducing solids?

(Not trying to take away from the current topics just wondering)

I have started offering ds banana and so far that really all he has had. I made rice on night for dinner broke out the food mill and dh made some rice paste with ebm and we tried it out on ds...he was none to happy made the cutest yucky face ever seen. But he loves bananas and squacks at me when I eat one while holding him and then grabs my hand to bring the nana close to his mouth...so I share. He makes a funny face but goes for more when I offer more. I am not making it a regular thing he shares with me sometimes but I havent replaced any meals and I havent given him enought to make him full.

**Sarah** do you need pocket material? I have a bunch of large scraps of cottons, mostly calico and home decor (light weight) fabrics. I could send some your way. I am working on sling also my speciality being ring, asian carrier and pouch with a dipe bage that is pretty much in the design of a paper grocery bag with a generious strap...if you want I can draw up a diagram or scan my pattern somehow and send it to ya. Its tweeked from a pattern I bought off line and descovered that its not all that perfect for simple mommas who dont need to carry an over night bag where ever they go. Also I use for my pouch slings a some what stretch material like stetch twill and sew them up a bit smaller so that they give with the baby, kinda like stretch jeans. I am thinking of using that for my abc sling too. My Idea for the bags and ABC slings are a simple inexpensive base fabric and then a beautiful more lux fabric or a really fun print for the pockets on the out side.....I am so using that jean pocket idea for a bag and sling that was awsome and would totally apeal to the mommas here in AK. Okay I could talk forever on fabric...Just some ideas for ya. Take care sweety.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I started solids already but Maggie is moving along...

Since its premature awareness month by the MArch of Dimes, dh and I went to a screening tonight of this movie about a little micro preemie boy born about 5 years ago. Wooow. But its amazing to see the technology and knowledge about micros has changed just in 5 short years. So many things happening in this nicu would never happen where we were so in a way I am thankful because MAggie didnt have to go thru w that. But someone else did.

We are having Indian Summer here. Went to a farm zoo of sorts yesterday w my LLL playgroup and today, met my sil and her dd at the local zoo. That fresh air knocked the girls out. I guess these days are now numbered before fall ends and the bitter cold sets in.

The prize for out chatting the July mamas- building your posts number. Of course this ddc did this for me last year!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

no solids till 7 months here


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm in no rush on solids. With everything I have going on right now -- two prerequisite courses to finish, moving home in 3 weeks, grad school applications to submit -- it just seems like a complete hassle. I'll be happy if I can get Nevie on the sippy cup, though ~ then I can pump and Dan can feed her sometimes and I could, you know, work out n' stuff. The no-bottle thing has been a tad bit of a drag, but I finally got to the point where I realized that it wouldn't last forever, and I am blessed to be able to feed her whenever she wants and for however long she wants. And I feed her mostly in bed so I can snooze ;-)


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I just read your blog, Megan. That's sweet.

Solids...Talula's really interested in food, the little piggy. I'm not a big fan of arbitrary dates and magic ages, but I'm trying to hold off for a while. I let her grab a french bread heel and gnaw on it yesterday. Nothing went down. I think she likens it to chewing on a toy. Definitely not ready for eating. She did lick a lot on a pear the other day, but it's not really eating, but experimenting, exploring, etc. that she's interested in.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
This was shown to me by a person at my local birth center. We just built our version tonight. I'll try to get some pictures soon.

Thank you for this! I meant to post sooner but forgot - I definitely have to do something about this this weekend - she slept really well last night....in her own room....and I slept in the rocker nearby - I just don't want her in a separate room, but she clearly needs a separate sleep surface from me at night time....this is gonna be a busy weekend for me, and a busy week for DH this coming week, as he has a business trip in the beginning of the week and I'm gonna be putting him to work at the end of it!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
but it's not really eating, but experimenting, exploring, etc. that she's interested in.

This is the same for Elijah. I let him hold onto an apple the other day, he just slobbered all over it. I don't plan on any solids until at least 6m.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

That sidecar crib site is awesome! Co-sleeping, like CLW, is now something that I don't want to put a timeline on. I'm really enjoying having Nevie nearby. Maybe it all just appeals to my huge lazy side... I am not a fan of schedules or routines, so I like being able to say "I don't care about a schedule. I don't believe in them!" and feel somehow justified.

I had a great conversation a couple months ago with the wife of one of my former co-workers in the AF (air force... not aunt flo ;-) ). She is Okinawan and was telling me about how her whole family used to all sleep together in their tatami room. Her brothers eventually drifted off to their own rooms when they were 12 or 13, but she slept there all through high school. It was just neat to hear a different cultural perspective straight from the horse's mouth (so to speak).

Candice -- thanks  I like reading yours, too. So fun to "see Portland again for the first time" through your eyes. Makes me miss it much! You mentioned the lawn/concert area at the Zoo... my University Choir used to do Christmas concerts there. Sigh. And then we'd go for beers. Sigh.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Lyni's first tooth is through!!!! Hopefully the others are not as rough.

I hold off on solids til 6-7 months or so.

I am a bit of a control freak and I really like voting in primaries - that would take a bit of getting used to (to not being able to vote).

In a few weeks we are going to sidecar our crib and drop the co-sleeper - Lyni is just getting too big for it









We are all getting over colds. Yuck.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

No solids here til 6 months or later. I want her to have the readiness signs, and we have food sensitivities, so I figure why rush. Plus I am hella lazy and not looking forward to solid poos. When we do it, it will most likely be "what safe bit from our plates can she shove in her mouth? ok, go for it."

We had a fun morning. Dad is off today, so we all went to Kindermusik together. It was fun seeing him with Harper. Met some folks from LLL, had smoothies.

In other good news, he just got a new job that's better all around and allows for more work from home days. Wooo.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, poop. Not looking forward to stinky poop. Speaking of which, it has been, oh...about five days since Talula took a poop.







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

FIVE days????????????????? holy crapper batmom!!! i hope its well contained when it comes!


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Oh yeah, poop. Not looking forward to stinky poop. Speaking of which, it has been, oh...about five days since Talula took a poop.







:

















:


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

I tried to give DS some banana and he hated it and I think he's not quite ready. I'll ait a few more weeks and try again! It's just funny because he sits at the table with us and imitates chewing. I went to pick DD up at school the other day and all of the kids were still eating lunch he was watching them and he started imitatimg the chewing motion.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I hope to catch her poop on the toilet, because we had to completely abandon the Bum Genius dipes and are using her size small Fuzzi Bunz. Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie went 3 weeks pooping once a week. She was okay. And her poop actually smelled less than it usually does. Or maybe I was comparing it to the nasty farts she was having.

I was planning on waiting until 6 months to introduce solids, but I'm not sure we're going to make it that long. It's taking everything I have to keep thing out of her mouth right now. She is so eager. She sits up alone most of the time now, so we're just waiting on her tongue thrust. We're not starting before that is gone, as much as she wants.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I hope to catch her poop on the toilet, because we had to completely abandon the Bum Genius dipes and are using her size small Fuzzi Bunz. Cross your fingers for me.









how do those smalls fit?? smalls barely fit ruby and tlula has a loy more chunk!! i reeeeeeeally hope you catch it


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Sam has gone three or four days with no poop, but she's been like that since she was born. She's just got slow bowels. Combination of her preemie-ness and the fact that she's not getting any breastmilk, I think. I'm able to catch them all on the toilet because she's hella obvious when she goes. She hunkers down, balls her little hands in to fists, grunts really loud and turns bright red. It's hilarious.







But I feel bad laughing at her.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Elijah went several days w/o pooping a couple months back. But he was fine and I heard that it's normal for babies to do that. Talula fits in smalls!?! WOW! Elijah is basically in larges!







:

Megan - Nevie is adorable, especially w/ that hat on! How cute.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Ton of new pics up in photo link in sig. I got to take most of these for a change!

This is my fave.

Wow, Candice, I hope you catch that poop too! May I suggest a forklift? Small FuzziBunz give Harper plumber crack, so they are retired and ready for sale. We're in diaper limbo. We still use the BumGenius, and some sposies once in a while since I only have 13 BG. I don't know if I should try more kinds or really pursue EC. I am done with anything with snaps since she squirms like a maniac during changes now.

Ok, off to store. Busy day.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Holy crap 12 pages,july is up by 3.

Helen- wish i could've gone to kindermusik todayto see you all,both boys were off school today,maybe next time!

We went to the park today had a picnic and so did all the other moms in town there were so many kids you cuoldn't even see what they were climbing on.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all....just checking in so I don't get behind by a zillion pages








OK truthfully, just checking in so I can avoid folding laundry, doing dishes, writing waaaaay-overdue thank-you notes for like 4 separate occasions, and, uh.....oh yeah, packing.







:

Solids - not even thinking about it for a long time. We usually start around 7 months, but with Andrew's bad allergies I think it'll be more like 9 months this time.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

The smalls don't fit. Well, around the waist, yes, around the thunderthighs, pretty tight. But they don't give her the rash that the BGs give. And they don't leak.

Speaking of sizes, do you think I should skip mediums and go for the large? I have no idea.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Hannah is still in small dipes..... I just bought mediums--


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

nak, ok, i just had a huge post but lost it and argghhhh!!!

no solids here for atleast 7mos and not looking forward to stinky poops either! yuck!

j.c is in mediums. had to get rid of all the smalls. he's got thunder thighs too









helen, i just love the new pics of harper!! you are a great photog and looks like you have an awesome camera!! and your blog always makes me laugh!!

oh, and that side car crib idea is awesome!! guess what we'll be doing this weekend. Poor dh has been sleeping on the couch cuz all 3 of us can't fit on the queen size bed. dh is 6'1" and 270lbs!! jc has grown out of his arms reach co sleeper and Im not ready to put him in his own room. heck our 4 yr old has just recently moved into her own room, and thats only becuz carson, our 2yr old has started sleeping with her. none of us like to sleep alone here


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Candice - if you want to order Happy Heinies - LMK... I have a good connection.... gooooooo price.







I am about to order some mediums... but you may consider petite toddler... cause Talula has some serious thighs.

Helen, those pix of harper make my heart soar. She's a cutie.

Amy and Lindsey and Sarah, I was lurking on the preemie thread.







 I am so happy all of your babies are healthy and here. Thank god/goddess/everything for the technology that helped your babies.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, Korin, it really is amazing what they're able to do these days, especially for micros like beautiful Maggie.









Samantha is just stubborn like her mama and HAD to come early. She was, (except for the 3 pound birth weight) pretty much healthy, just too small. We got uber lucky. Hopefully Jackson is lazy like his daddy.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Sarah - I love your senior title. What movie is it from? It makes me want to weep. Then again, I'm a crybaby


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

It's from Steel Magnolias, one of the all time best Southern movies ever made.

It was all I could do to keep my mother from making an armadillo shaped red velvet groom's cake with gray icing for our wedding.









I didn't even realize it had been updated...cool!!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

happy heinys- how are they?? Do tell...

I am making "garbage" pizza tonight. We make home made pizza almost always with exception to bad bad heat waves. I had a bunch of different cheeses and a pear and an apple. I added chopped up grilled chicken breast and used Cardini ceasar instead of pizza sauce. I will let you know how it is. I also made a sausage and salami pizza w pizza sauce. DD1 is making her pizza right now. Or at least she is rolling out the dough and has been for a while. But it gives me time online to catch up w our chatty mamas. I didnt think we would really beat out the july mamas!!

I love letting dd1 Liz cook. Or at least work in the kitchen. She loves making pizza and I have a picture of her at age 2 doing it.

MAggie is dying to join her sister in play/work. Yesterday she was so entranced by the zillion leaves in the yard. She watch Liz walk in them or "crunch" them. Then she did a nose dive from my hold and tried to get in them!! So I lowered her to the ground and she attacked them- touching, trying to bite etc. She is sooo into her senses now.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Philip is like Maggie in that he wants to do more than his body will let him right now. He's making crawling-like movements when on his tummy (DH calls it the journey to nowhere!) and manages to get about an inch farther along, but that's it. You can tell he's just dying to get into stuff.
I'm still having trouble figuring out how to get him to go to sleep and stay to sleep at night (i.e. between like 7:30 or 8:30 and whenever I want to go to bed). Maybe that just won't happen?

Sarah, I love steel magnolias too!

As for the july mamas, note that theirs is a nov thread. we had a different thread for the first week of nov if I recall, wasn't it like 150 posts?

anyway, i agree, helen, those pictures rock.

amy, i think it's important to get kids involved in cooking. Then they know what they're eating, where it came from, oh, and it's less work for you! (ostensibly)

ok, baby calls. (i am saying to him: go to sleep already!! i know you're tired!!)


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Sigh. Steel Magnolias. Does it GET better than that? The ultimate chick flick of all time. The play is great -- it's only the main female characters and the whole thing takes place inside the beauty shop. My Dad used to put that play on with his drama class almost every year b/c he always had wayyy more female students than male. And, feminist papa that he is, he loved to give those girls strong female characters to play 

Lisa -- thanks 

And re: kids cooking... rock on. Plus, then they can be, ohhhhh, independent someday! And for boys, they will make AMAZING husbands


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

sehbub - It was the line that Shelby says to her mother when explaining why she wants to have a baby with her husband Jackson, when she suffers from severe diabetes, knowing it could kill her to have the baby. I played the role of Shelby onstage back in the day in college.







Did you know it was a play by Robert Harling before they made it into the film with Julia Roberts and Sally Field?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

ah yes!!! steel magnolias! i loooooooooove that movie. i did the funeral scene as a monologue in hs. ...."i can run to texas and back, but my daughter can't"







i need to buy the dvd. good movie when you need to weep... and its oh so true... i'd much rather have 30 seconds of wonderful rather than a lifetime of nothing special. hmmmm i smell a blog post coming!(can you smell a blog??)


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

oh and happy heineys are just like fuzzibuns but with velcro.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

DH and I both love to cook. We have a 99% scratch kitchen. So Liz has always joined in. I even make Maggie's baby food. I;m sure in another year or so, Maggie will join in too. She sits at the table and reaches for food and loves to eat too!

Being a scratch kitchen and really never eating out much (except for things we cant or dont cook) cuts down on meals expenses and allows me the chance to stay home w the girls.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
oh and happy heineys are just like fuzzibuns but with velcro.









Ok, thats awesome, now who had a mama who can cut a deal....


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
It's from Steel Magnolias, one of the all time best Southern movies ever made.

It was all I could do to keep my mother from making an armadillo shaped red velvet groom's cake with gray icing for our wedding.









I didn't even realize it had been updated...cool!!


Darn right!!! That is one of my most fav movies. I start crying when she leaves work and stutters as she puts her coat on talking about Jacksons halloween costume and I ball all the way thru the rest of the movie. Our wedding reception looked alot like hers in the movie. We had it at my inlaws (they're house sits on 50 acres) and we had a big white tent w/ a dance floor. It was awesome!!! Mississippi is the Magnolia state by the way


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
oh and happy heineys are just like fuzzibuns but with velcro.









I'm interested. But scared. I though BGs would be like FBs too.







Have you tried the HH yet?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

LMK on the happy heinies hookup (why must they call themselves heiny's instead of heinies? English takes a beating!) I was thinking of ordering a few of those, a few Swaddlebees, and a JamTots AIO. That minkee fabric or whatever it is called looks super soft. I'm really sick of doing laundry every day.

Nicole - it would have been fun to see you! She's doing the rest of the classes on a drop-in basis but requires purchase of the materials kit. There's class next week, then off for t-giving, then 3 more weeks. I think.

Thanks for the photo compliments. The secret is to get a portrait lens, then it blurs out the crappy stuff in the background. Like...um..most of my house.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i tried a HH once - but it was still too big. pm me for the hookup.








i have one med, if you wanna try it on talula when you come over for playgroup







:


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
DD has a rash on her chest. It keeps coming and going, so I'm sure its something I'm eating, but I can't figure it out for the life of me. It started as a patch of dry looking skin on her one shoulder a week ago. The teeny little bumps have been coming and going for 5 days, I think. I hate elimination diets. But here we go.

sounds like eczema - my dd2 got it and so does mikey from time to time, not horrible and it actually seems to flare up more when he gets upset than anything else (like something i'm eating) - this may have already been answered. i'm only on page 5 so my apologies if this is just reiteration...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
ah yes!!! steel magnolias! i loooooooooove that movie. i did the funeral scene as a monologue in hs. ...."i can run to texas and back, but my daughter can't"







i need to buy the dvd. good movie when you need to weep... and its oh so true... i'd much rather have 30 seconds of wonderful rather than a lifetime of nothing special. hmmmm i smell a blog post coming!(can you smell a blog??)

ditto - went to state competition with that monologue...it's a doozy!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I need to see pictures of this pouch! from jeans realy sounds neat. I don't have any pouches, but im short 5'3" I had a new native and I sold it. It hung below my waist.

i took a luckybaby pouch i had and kind of modeled it on that. here's a pic

they were stretch jeans so the pouch is stretchy, but not too much and i did the fleece so it's no-stretch the same way the jeans are stretch (does that make any sense? b/c fleece only stretches one way. so i made sure the fleece and my denim didn't both stretch the same way so it wouldn't sag too much. it was kind of a whim project, but like i said - i really like it!

and sarah - you're just as 'original' as i am







sounds like we did the same thing at the same time - great minds think alike, right?














on the $ situation. i hope it resolves itself soon so you can concentrate on cooking that little man...

Paddington 







aw shucks, thanks mama.

Helen - are you doing the swaddlebees AIO? have you tried them already? i have just one but i don't like it. i love my swaddlebees fitteds, but the AIO i am not a fan of...just 2 cents fwiw.

and on mamas using the FBS - you may want to consider skipping a med and going to the PT - the only real difference is the rise is longer on the PTs which is what most people want...at least eventually.

i need to do something soon too. mikey has total plumber crack on the kissaluvs1 but i don't know if i can afford anything...i've got large hand-me-down dipes in the basement, but i think they are still too big...


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
(why must they call themselves heiny's instead of heinies? English takes a beating!)

Heh heh heh. I completely get where you're coming from. Or, in HH speak, "where your coming from" perhaps?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh... if any of you go by the handle donosmommy04 on yahoo, could you PM me and let me know? I'm getting the little request to be on their messenger list, but I don't know who it is...blank profile, yada yada.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a happy hempy I guess the same as happy heiny but hemp? It's the nighttime dipe and I don't like it AT ALL. I also bought the hemp insert w/ the extra little insert too and it leaks every time. I don't even use it at night. When I bought it the mama said it was one of her favorite ones but I seriously can't imagine how it could be considering it leaks right through.







: I'm a GG's fan myself and I really like my (or his, rather) UB KL's.









Steel Magnolias - Love that movie.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We've been having fun with CD experimenting over here for the last day or two. I got a big box stuffed with all kinds of diapering accoutrament (sp?) and have no friggin clue what half of it is.







I'm a CD rookie, and have been using mostly prefolds and covers for Sam, so it's been interesting. It's fun to try new things.

Oh, and can I just say, I LOVE wool.







: There was one wool cover in the box, and here I was thinking "it's fabric, it'll get soaked just like any other fabric" and it DOESN'T. It's like a miracle or something.









Korin - I can totally smell a blog.









Yes, I did know that Steel Magnolias was a play before becoming a movie. And I adore that movie. It's most definitely in my top 5, along with Princess Bride, The Labyrinth, Pulp Fiction, and anything Johnny Depp







because I heart him. I just looked at my DVD shelf and realized I don't have SM!







: How the heck is that possible? And along the lines of PB, it's all I can do to NOT call B "farm boy" when I ask him to do something for me.









My sister has already made it very clear that we will likely never hear her call Jackson anything other than his full name. It's just not possible after growing up with that movie. And when Clarice shoves Ouizer in front of Maelynn so that she can punch her...priceless! I crack up every time.

Alright, enough movie talk.

V went to spend the night with my parents last night, because my mom was here watching Sam all day, and just took Vic back to PA with her. Syd was awesome about it. All she wanted to do was watch a movie and eat pizza while sitting on the living room floor and wearing her pajamas. So that's what we did. Pretty awesome reaction for a 4 year old. This morning B is taking Syd and Sam up to my parent's house so that he can work around my parent's yard and make a little extra money. I gots to go to work from 8-4:30. Hopefully it's a little busy today so that time goes quickly. I'm gonna miss my kiddos!

Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Helen - are you doing the swaddlebees AIO? have you tried them already? i have just one but i don't like it. i love my swaddlebees fitteds, but the AIO i am not a fan of...just 2 cents fwiw.

Didn't buy any yet, good to know...what didn't you like?

Megan: Isn't that Heather, "you're" evil twin?

Lisa: I'm blanking, what are GGs?

Gonna go see my friend who is having a lousy pregnancy. She just risked out of her birth center and is bummed. She's basically stoped making blood and is super anemic. She's had two transfusions (!) and is perpetually exhausted and nauseated. The body does some weird stuff sometimes.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Someone want to start tomorrow's chat or should we keep this going??

I want to try the hhs Do they fit like the FBs?? I have plenty of meds and about 9-10 larges for later. I got rid of everything else from my experimental days. I do have some bumkins aios in leopard, dr suess and some girly patterns.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Helen - GG's = Growing Greens hemp one size dipes.









Amy - I have a couple bumkins aio too. They're really the only aio I like out of the ones I have. I have mediums but they're getting pretty snug on Elijah.

Has anyone tried the ME Rikki Wrap? That's one cover I've been thinking about.

Sarah - I love my wool soaker too.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I use the bumkins as my "you cloth diaper??" diaper. When someone says something stupid, I change MAggie and put one of those on her and people are like- Oh thats soooo cute, I thought you had like rags and pins or something. I always say- These are not your Grandmother's cloth diapers!!
But my In laws hate the FBs. They dont mind the aios but they want me to have a few pins and cloth rags on hand to make them feel at home!
They are also 75 and cded 9 kids as well as EBF them too. I mil estimates she spent 10 years total of her life breastfeeding.
Also, FIL thinks Maggies supplement formula is a pain in the a$$ and he is not shy about it. "I dont know why she just cant breastfeed and thats it." was his reply. I guess I should be happy that my ils are total bfeeding advocates.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

gone for one day and ya'll did like 4 pages... sheesh.

waiting til j tells me he is ready for solids to start. might be within the month or so. not sure. yesterday he grabbed his brothers spoon and got himself a bite of apple sauce. opps....









trying to get the baby albums together FINALLY and working on my class work. i'll try to check in to read so i don't fall behind but, you know me about the weekends...

baby calling...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I got all excited about prefolds and wraps and didn't have room to try anything else for a bit. Now she's starting to outgrow those and we're looking at moving up to the next size so I'm branching out a bit. Trying a few different types this time. We've got 6 fuzzibuns that I got in a lot (eek those used dipes again.







) and I just ordered a couple of angel wraps AIOs. We'll see. And, someday when I get the rest of my projects done, maybe I'll try making some diapers.

What are you ladies hoping for for Christmas?
I'm hoping I've dropped enough hints about the boots that Crocs sells. I would love to be able to wear Crocs in the winter, but with 8" of snow, I'm not up for holey shoes. Besides that, I have a couple movies I want, and some card making supplies.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Man, I have a lot of PMs this morning.....


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

are practicing whistling again Candice?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I think we have another tooth coming through.







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Do you think Elijah is too young to participate in Family Yoga? I just found out about a Family Yoga class here and I'm thinking about signing up..maybe after the holidays. So actually, Elijah would be like 7-8m. Is that too young you think?

Going to search for the website...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I got all excited about prefolds and wraps and didn't have room to try anything else for a bit. Now she's starting to outgrow those and we're looking at moving up to the next size so I'm branching out a bit. Trying a few different types this time. We've got 6 fuzzibuns that I got in a lot (eek those used dipes again.







) and I just ordered a couple of angel wraps AIOs. We'll see. And, someday when I get the rest of my projects done, maybe I'll try making some diapers.

What are you ladies hoping for for Christmas?
I'm hoping I've dropped enough hints about the boots that Crocs sells. I would love to be able to wear Crocs in the winter, but with 8" of snow, I'm not up for holey shoes. Besides that, I have a couple movies I want, and some card making supplies.

Jes, I got some angelwraps off of diaperswappers used and I LOVE them!!!! They fit so nice. But they have a cloth band around the thighs for a comfort fit, and you'll sometimes get a little wicking there, but beyond that they work great!!

Haven't tried any fb' or hh's. I have the fitted pocket happy heiny and like it pretty well. The only other pockets I've tried have been Wallypops ( I bought new, cuz they're so affordable) and I liked them well enough. I just got a used pocket VB in the mail yesterday and tried it out last night and really liked it.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
are practicing whistling again Candice?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Poop is here! And we caught it in the toilet! Yippee!!! But it's sure weird to look at in the toilet...I'll spare you a description...mustard-flavored soft serve...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Didn't buy any yet, good to know...what didn't you like?

on the swaddlebees AIO, let's see if i can describe what i don't like. #1 they run small (mikey has a large that was passed on to him and it's pushing it), #2 the snaps are in a weird place, actually come to think of it, it would probably be ok for a girl, but having a boy now is a whole new experience, pee is almost always right in front and that's where the snap tabs are, #3 doesn't hold enough. i can put a FB on Mikey for overnight no problem, but no way w/the swaddlebees AIO.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

oh yeah, i've tried angel luvz pockets (much like an HH) and i liked them just as well as the HHs i've tried...which is none w/mikey, but did have several for my girls...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
SIZE="1"]mustard-flavored soft serve[/SIZE]...

flavored? what'd you do..taste it?!







uke:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
i took a luckybaby pouch i had and kind of modeled it on that. here's a pic

This is SO cool. I.WANT.ONE.







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
flavored? what'd you do..taste it?!







uke:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
flavored? what'd you do..taste it?!







uke:


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
This is SO cool. I.WANT.ONE.







:

can you sew? if you have a machine, it's really SO easy. just cut your jeans like your making hot pants - LOL, don't worry that's not what I'm doing w/my extra material! - and then rip or cut along the inseam of your two legs. you'll basically have two rectangles of fabric (sort of, depending on the flare of the legs). sew those together on the short side so you have one really long rectangle.

then find some other fabric and cut it to fit that long rectangle. sew the two long sides so that the fabric you want out is facing in. then turn that whole rectangle inside out. then cut those short sides into a curve (this is not necessary, but makes it more pouch-y since i didn't use a pattern per se - however if your pants have a flare you may not need to do this as the 'rectangle' will be bigger on one side anyway).

this is the trickiest part (and it's not that bad) sew the short sides together, tucking in the unfinished edge (though with denim, you could even just sew it with the unfinished edge out and you'd likely get that frayed denim look, might be cool...)

then i cut the pockets off my jeans and hand-sewed those onto the pouch on the inside and outside to hold my wallet/cell phone and i sewed on a patch for flair too







:

it's really easy, the trick will be sizing it right for you, but you could probably just eye it - when you curve those short sides, put it over your shoulder and trim it to fit - I got lucky, the length of my pants was just right for my pouch - the benefits to being a "big girl" I guess...LOL


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

New pics in my siggy!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, rikiamber, I forgot to answer your question...I would love any extra fabric you don't need.







If nothing else, I can use it for practice until I perfect this whole pocket/purse thing.









Thanks!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

So I need advice on how best to advertise my bakery without paying for advertising.







Word of mouth hasn't gotten me very far, and when I dragged my butt in from work tonight, Brad took one look at me and said, "Quit." I was trying really hard to not let him see how much pain I was in, but then again, he's not my best friend for nothing. I can't get away with ANYTHING in his presence, which is wonderful and infuriating as hell all at the same time.







I of course protested "we can't afford for me to not work/I have to keep going/what are we going to do it I quit?" etc., and he came back with "we'll make it work like we always do. I'll get a second and/or third job. You're hurting yourself. You can NOT do this." Which makes me feel like a complete and total pansy (seriously, it's cashier...not brain surgery, or manual labor) while at the same time making me love him even more.

Anyway, I need to bake, and start sewing as soon as we move, and do anything else I can. Just need to figure out a way to get the word out about the whole made-to-order baking thing without breaking the UA in the process.

The4OfUs - Your order was finished, wrapped, in the bag ready to be taken to the post office and shipped, and DD2 broke in to it before I got up this morning and ate them. ALL of them. That's 6 sin sticks in a 4 1/2 year old stomach. She doesn't have that much sugar in a 6 month period usually. WOW. So, I will remake them tomorrow, and store them somewhere very far out of little ones' reach. Although, I'm pretty sure I put the fear of God in her this morning, so I doubt she'll be breaking in to obviously wrapped packages any time soon.







That and the belly ache is a strong deterrent.

Oh, and they were sitting RIGHT.NEXT. to her bag of Halloween candy, which she never touches without asking first. I guess the sin sticks were just too tempting for her to stand!










And I feel awful that it's taken so long to get these out to you. I apologize.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
New pics in my siggy!

Very cute!!

Wow, you mamas are making me miss cloth diapering almost enough to switch back! *Almost*......but not quite







:

Did another breastfeeding seminar at the Babies 'R' Us monthly BabyFest today....I always have mixed feelings about them. We reach tons of women and I really think we get some great exposure for LLL out of it and help a lot of moms at least consider bfing....but then, some things about it are soooo mainstream (and you all know, I am only crispy, not completely crunchy!







) First of all the store was giving out, among other things, free bottles and free samples of these DHA pills & "nutrition bars" for pg and nursing moms made by the Enfamil & Similac parent companies (have you seen these? Not to rant here, but come on, the formula companies didn't already make enough money adding something that's already in breastmilk into formula and then charging moms extra for it - now they have to convince us that _we_ need DHA added into our systems artificially in order to have enough in our milk??)









Then there's one woman who comes to my seminar every month and admires whatever sling I'm wearing DS in and says how comfy he looks, but then goes on and on about how they can't possibly be safe.







: And this same woman is barely paying any attention at all to her DD who is sitting in a bucket (and obviously too big for it at this point) which is balanced precariously on a shopping cart that she has her back to that's been bumped into from all directions in the crowded store.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
So I need advice on how best to advertise my bakery without paying for advertising.







Word of mouth hasn't gotten me very far, and when I dragged my butt in from work tonight, Brad took one look at me and said, "Quit." I was trying really hard to not let him see how much pain I was in, but then again, he's not my best friend for nothing. I can't get away with ANYTHING in his presence, which is wonderful and infuriating as hell all at the same time.







I of course protested "we can't afford for me to not work/I have to keep going/what are we going to do it I quit?" etc., and he came back with "we'll make it work like we always do. I'll get a second and/or third job. You're hurting yourself. You can NOT do this."

Go Brad! What an awesome DH!









I have to go back and look at the list of what you said you can make that's dairy- and nut-free! I'm sure I could order something....I just have to be very careful about the nuts. DS is has a very severe reaction to them.







Dairy is bad enough, but the nuts are even worse. Two weeks ago I accidentally had like 2 bites of a scone that I didn't realize had nuts in it, and a few hours later he had hives/eczema all over his body, his eyes were all swollen...the next morning his diaper had gobs of mucus and streaks of blood through it (sorry TMI) I felt like the worst mother in the world!









Oh - and I have never seen Steel Magnolias, but I guess I'll have to rent it!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
The4OfUs - Your order was finished, wrapped, in the bag ready to be taken to the post office and shipped, and DD2 broke in to it before I got up this morning and ate them. ALL of them. That's 6 sin sticks in a 4 1/2 year old stomach. She doesn't have that much sugar in a 6 month period usually. WOW. So, I will remake them tomorrow, and store them somewhere very far out of little ones' reach. Although, I'm pretty sure I put the fear of God in her this morning, so I doubt she'll be breaking in to obviously wrapped packages any time soon.







That and the belly ache is a strong deterrent.

Oh, and they were sitting RIGHT.NEXT. to her bag of Halloween candy, which she never touches without asking first. I guess the sin sticks were just too tempting for her to stand!









And I feel awful that it's taken so long to get these out to you. I apologize.









she's a girl after my own heart! Do NOT sweat it at all....the anticipation has been fun, will make them taste that much better - I'm more concerned with you resting and keeping Jackson cooking than about my pretzels (though they are super







). And yay for your DH - he's right, you do realize that, don't you??









mcimom, I'm going to have to take those instructions to my MIL, cause a seamstress I am not. BUT, I do appreciate them, cause I know she'll be able to help me out!!!







Thanks!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
First of all the store was giving out, among other things, free bottles and free samples of these DHA pills & "nutrition bars" for pg and nursing moms made by the Enfamil & Similac parent companies (have you seen these? Not to rant here, but come on, the formula companies didn't already make enough money adding something that's already in breastmilk into formula and then charging moms extra for it - now they have to convince us that _we_ need DHA added into our systems artificially in order to have enough in our milk??)

























: sorry. that tickled me....







: hmmmm i never even allowed the stuff in the house, thankfully w/ ds1--i didn't want to get discouaged with nursing and have it handy...and at the birth center they didn't even bother... guess they knew i was gonna breastfeed.









i know some peds try to convince you to give an iron sup when you nurswe but i think mine knew better than to say that too...

sorry guys i am having enough trouble potty training ds1 (we had to do straight to underwear as pull-ups are just glorified diapers). i can't handle cloth diapering







:

oh good, sarah is actually going to stop that job. yeah brad!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, I know Brad is right. And that exchange, ladies, is one of the many examples of why I love him so very much.









The only reason we're able to even remotely entertain the idea of me quitting so quickly is because of certain angels who have taken it upon themselves to help support our family. I don't want to call y'all out, but you know who you are, and I'm sending big gooey pregnant lady weepy hugs your way.







:

Oh, and Samantha got colostrum last night. Anyone know where I can get an SNS? I want to try and get her to start taking her feeds from the breast so that she'll be ready. Since she had her cold a few weeks ago, she stopped nursing, so we started back at square one, but I was able to express colostrum last night and she drank it like it was liquid crack.







Then again, I probably would have too if my other option was formula. Blech.

BFM - Definitely rent Steel Magnolias! You will NOT regret it!

My mother actually believed me when I teasingly said that I wanted my wedding colors to be blush and bashful.







: They were actually green, blue and silver, but she was convinced that I wanted a reception hall that looked like pepto bismol exploded.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Then there's one woman who comes to my seminar every month and admires whatever sling I'm wearing DS in and says how comfy he looks, but then goes on and on about how they can't possibly be safe.







: And this same woman is barely paying any attention at all to her DD who is sitting in a bucket (and obviously too big for it at this point) which is balanced precariously on a shopping cart that she has her back to that's been bumped into from all directions in the crowded store.









Nyyyyyyarrrrrrrrrrgh! I can't think of anything more eloquent to say about that situation.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Brad took one look at me and said, "Quit." I was trying really hard to not let him see how much pain I was in, but then again, he's not my best friend for nothing. I can't get away with ANYTHING in his presence, which is wonderful and infuriating as hell all at the same time.







I of course protested "we can't afford for me to not work/I have to keep going/what are we going to do it I quit?" etc., and he came back with "we'll make it work like we always do. I'll get a second and/or third job. You're hurting yourself. You can NOT do this."









Brad







Mama!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Oh, and Samantha got colostrum last night. Anyone know where I can get an SNS? I want to try and get her to start taking her feeds from the breast so that she'll be ready. Since she had her cold a few weeks ago, she stopped nursing, so we started back at square one, but I was able to express colostrum last night and she drank it like it was liquid crack.







Then again, I probably would have too if my other option was formula. Blech.

I've heard people like the Lact-Aid more than the SNS by Medela, but that's just like third hand, I've never known anyone personally who used either. They are around $50...I can't seem to find any cheaper than that.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

$50? Wowzers. I'll pop back in to the breastfeeding challenges forum and see what they all reccomend as well. Thanks for looking for me!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarah, why don't you start by setting up a blog, like on blogspot or something. Because it's free. You could just sort of put up a few posts about your different activities (baking, slings), and have your contact info at the top. Then you could link to your blog in your sig here. You know, for starters. As you make money, you can have business cards made, pay for the MDC advertising, etc.

If you want, I could help you set up a blog site...? You could take pictures of your treats and your slings and put them up. Just let me know if you want me to help you do it. I'm on the 'puter a lot these days.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Also Sarah..do you go on Diaperswappers.com at all? There's a forum set up specifically for WAHM's. That would be a great place to advertise. There's also a Baby Carrier forum for buy/trade/sell.







Definitely check it out. (If you haven't been there already)


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

lact aid and SNS are you talking pumps??


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

the lady who does my hair gets her business cards done free. not sure if i am allowed to put the website so i'll pm you....


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Sarah, I agree with what Candice said about the blog! Maybe MySpace too. Those are all free w/ alot of traffic!!! And like Lisa said about Diaperswappers.com, Im on there almost as much as Im here. They have great FSOT forums, because they're all separated by item, ex. covers are together, aio's are together, and carriers are together in their own threads. Makes it much easier to find stuff and your thread stays on the first page longer. And I think DS even has some SNS's on one of their FS threads. I looked some up for a girlfriend of mine that adopted a baby from Guatamaula and wanted to breastfeed.

By the way, I'd love to order some chocolate dipped pretzels. Whatchya got? Sounds yummy! And I don't blame your dd at all!!! Im a sucker for stuff like that too


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Meariana.. your kids are soooo gorgeous! I love them! The combinations of skintones are sooooooo yummy. your oldest son has skin like rich dark chocolate, and the youngest daughter is like whipped cream.... with the pink outfits... it's like neopolitian ice cream. What a gorgeous family you have (and now I want ice cream).

I have family in town so i'm a little scarce. love you all!

PS WTG candice! I'm stoked you caught the mustard soft serve!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Mearaina, that is a gorgeous picture!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Meariana.. your kids are soooo gorgeous! I love them! The combinations of skintones are sooooooo yummy. your oldest son has skin like rich dark chocolate, and the youngest daughter is like whipped cream.... with the pink outfits... it's like neopolitian ice cream. What a gorgeous family you have (and now I want ice cream).


Alas, I can only claim the youngest 3 as my own, the older two are my niece and nephew








. But your reference to ice cream







. I didn't think of it til you said it but it is so true!! But our family is like a rainbow, you should see my sis, next to me, and my BIL next to dh (not that the two of them share the same gene pool or anything...).

Hope you're having fun with your family in town


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Paddington;6511116
i know some peds try to convince you to give an iron sup when you nurswe but i think mine knew better than to say that too...
[/QUOTE said:


> I doubt any ped worried about their malpractice insurance would recommend MY iron supplement of choice...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

mmm guinness....my favorite.

and yes, good for the bm!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I wonder how long I'm going to have to post here at MDC before I see "bm" and automatically think "breastmilk" and not something else...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Dunno. i still think it and ive been on MDC for years.







hard to get out of the


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Alas, I can only claim the youngest 3 as my own, the older two are my niece and nephew







. But your reference to ice cream







. I didn't think of it til you said it but it is so true!! But our family is like a rainbow, you should see my sis, next to me, and my BIL next to dh (not that the two of them share the same gene pool or anything...).

Hope you're having fun with your family in town









Oh I love the rainbow families!!








Funny, cause my sisters and I all look alike, and all of the grandkids look alike. we are a boring family. People even say ryan and I look like siblings.







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

My extended family has gone rainbow... one of my cousins married a Samoan after she finished her Peace Corps tour there. They have triplets. Another married one of the football players at her college -- a huge african-american from inner-city Houston. So, there's lots of cappucino kidlets running around at family get-togethers. Not my sister and I, though... ours are very vanilla. And with one cousin being very out & proud now, I guess we're rainbow in another sense of the word!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
New pics in my siggy!

Wow! Beauties!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
DD2 broke in to it before I got up this morning and ate them. ALL of them. That's 6 sin sticks in a 4 1/2 year old stomach.

OMG! That much sugar would probably have me barfing, much less a 4 y.o.! Sin indeed!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Then there's one woman who comes to my seminar every month and admires whatever sling I'm wearing DS in and says how comfy he looks, but then goes on and on about how they can't possibly be safe.







:

Aughhh! I hope you incinerated her with the Power of Your Mind. I secretly love going to BRU because I've answered so many sling and bf questions in the "mother's room."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
lact aid and SNS are you talking pumps??

Supplemental nursing system so you can feed formula via the breast, basically. There's a thin tube running from a bag, and the tube is taped to the breast and goes in baby's mouth with the nipple. And I just threw one out a few weeks ago. Doh. Well, it was just the starter one anyway, so not much use for an older baby. I have heard the Lact Aid is more comfortable to use too.

Well, we woke up soaked from a BumGenius this morning! Turns out daddy stuffed it wrong, but still. Sleep...improving... She slept from 9-1, then til 5. Far more reasonable than the every 2 hour biz. I'm hoping the 19-week-gallery-of-horrors is coming to a close. Now that she's 21 weeks







She seems to be teething hardcore again.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Yay, multi-quote worked! I admit I am secretly wicked jealous seeing all the people in the May thread use it. I lurk over there sometimes to see what we'll be in for in a month. Anyone else stray?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

No straying for me. As far as DDCs are concerned. I finally feel really connected to you guys... no energy left for lurking elsewhere. I go to Fitness/Weight Management and the Washington/Idaho/Oregon forums, though. Sometimes Breastfeeding and Birth & Beyond.

UGH. I am so close to finishing my biomechanics paper that I can taste it. It was WAY more involved than I thought it would be. Not due until next weekend, but if I want to even remotely think I'll do well on the next two exams, I need this time to study. I also have one more writing assignment for my psych class that I *thought* I'd have finished at the end of Sept. Hmmm. So, basically, I wrap up my prerequisites for PT school the day before I move back across the ocean. Which is 13 days before my first PT school application is due.

Phew. OK. MDC study break needs to end.... now.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

I still can't multi quote! Please tell me how.









Thanks to everyone who said nice things about my family's new picture....see this is an instance where I would quote each compliment by everyone who said something nice, and then I would give a big ole' thank you. But I don't know how to do that


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Candice - A blog! You so smart.







Didn't even occur to me, to be honest. Good deal! I'll do that tomorrow.

Lisa - I've never been to DS, but I'll definitely check it out. Thanks for the tip.

Kelly - The pretzels we're referring to (the sin sticks) are pretzel rods (about 7" long) that are covered in caramel, save for a 1" or so part at the bottom to hold on to. Then they're rolled in crushed nuts or crushed pretzel pieces, then dipped in milk chocolate, then covered in sprinkles.









Paddington - Thanks for the business card reminder. I'm gonna order a box of cards on payday.









Our family is very lily white.








None of us have procreated outside of the race, and we all look a LOT alike. Even our extended family. All the female grandchilderen have the same nose for crying out loud. B and I have very similar features, so all the kiddos look alike, which is awesome. DD2 looks EXACTLY like me. I've got pictures of the kids in my sig, and I'll try and find a good one of B and I to add to it.

However, our family may be getting a dose of color soon...my uncle and his husband have been approved as foster-to-adopt parents, so we have no idea what our new cousin will look like, how old he/she will be, nothing. They bought a crib, toddler bed, and twin bed, just in case, as well as an infant carseat, toddler seat, and booster seat.







They're just a little excited. It's too cute.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Mearaina: hehe, I oafed my way into it. You click the "+quote" button on each post you want to quote. (The one between Quote and quick reply) It should turn orange to show it's being held for you. Then when you go to post reply to the thread, all the posts you wanted to quote will be dumped in your reply. You just edit each post the way you normally would when you quote.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Just want to say








Nothing of interest to say. Yesterday I was feeling sorry for myself because I am not home much. And DH was in a super bad mood because he is tired of being home. Then he rode his bike, and now he is happy.
Still haven't figured out how you're supposed to put babies to sleep. *sigh* My life is ruled by a 4 month old!








My sister is coming to visit for Thanksgiving and it will be the first time she sees Philip! I'm excited. She lives in CO.
And my parents live near Seattle. Lately I have been missing the west. I also have been missing Europe. Maybe it's an "anywhere but here" feeling?

Candice-- good suggestions for Sarah.
Sarah, where is your current business site? And i second what others say--







for Brad
Helen, good news on the sleep. Have you had to give Harper anything for her teething? Also, your blog is convincing me to let DH get a telephoto lens. shame on you!
Megs--







: My mom is a PT and she loves it. You'll get through this transition!
Leigh Anne-- good to see you back again! How is work going, and the SAHP sharing?

All of you talking about CD make me jealous. But DH is adamant, no CD, and since we don't have a washer/dryer in our apt, I understand. But it makes me


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh. and anyone else have a hot baby? Philip gets so hot. In his carseat, and in bed. He sweats, and I don't know what to do about it!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, and I forgot something Korin reminded me of:

The first time my parents came to see Sam in the NICU, my dad saw the big styrofoam cup on her shelf that had "Barker BM Warmer" written on it in black magic marker. He got this confused look on his face and turned to me and said, "Um, honey? That does mean breast milk, right? 'Cause why would they be warming her poop?"







The innocence was adorable.









Jessica - my site right now is on a master site called etsy.com. It's a craft site, and people can go on and set up their own "shops" to advertise their various crafts. It's a great idea, and wonderful starting off point, but hard to personalize. I'll start working on my blog tomorrow.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Only have a sec but just wanted to say, Sarah - I will try to hook you up with an SNS if I can - sometimes we have extras that either the companies give us to use as teaching/demonstration tools, or else sometimes we have some for sale and I could use my discount and get you one - lemme check! Do you care which brand? I have a good friend who has used an SNS with both of her kids for many, many months (she has low supply due to a thyroid condition - a bunch of us give her some of our extra milk for her to put in it so she doesn't have to use much formula in it) and she has a definite preference for one over the other, so I'll see what I can do


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Paddington - Thanks for the business card reminder. I'm gonna order a box of cards on payday.









you will get a ton of spam from it, but www.vistaprint.com has cheap biz cards and often gives out offers for free biz cards. if i get an offer (which i should, i get one every other day) i'll forward you the link for free cards. they are great quality, you just pay shipping - i think they basically make their money selling your email address b/c i never got spam at all until i signed up with them...it's always been a good trade off for me though...i've gotten a ton of free for shipping stuff from them - magnets with my kids pix on them as thank-yous, post card announcements (100 full color photo for $4.95 shipping only), biz cards for my husband, magnet calendars. all free except for shipping. PM me your email addy if you're interested and when i get another free offer i'll send it to you.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

LeighAnne - vistaprint is the site I'm gonna use anyway. I've ordered from them before, and my e-mail address has a super strong spam filter, so nothing gets through. It's pretty great. You actually don't need an offer in order to get the free cards...they're on the site all the time.









BFM - as I've never used an SNS before, I have no idea what I would prefer, so if you can get one, I'll take what I can get. I'm one of the least picky people you'll ever meet.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Mearaina: hehe, I oafed my way into it. You click the "+quote" button on each post you want to quote. (The one between Quote and quick reply) It should turn orange to show it's being held for you. Then when you go to post reply to the thread, all the posts you wanted to quote will be dumped in your reply. You just edit each post the way you normally would when you quote.


Thank you!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Maybe it's an "anywhere but here" feeling?(


I so have that feeling right now. I just want to go away somewhere, I don't care where.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Oh. and anyone else have a hot baby? Philip gets so hot. In his carseat, and in bed. He sweats, and I don't know what to do about it!

My dd2 did that. She is still hot all the time. My dd1, OTOH, is always freezing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
The first time my parents came to see Sam in the NICU, my dad saw the big styrofoam cup on her shelf that had "Barker BM Warmer" written on it in black magic marker. He got this confused look on his face and turned to me and said, "Um, honey? That does mean breast milk, right? 'Cause why would they be warming her poop?"







The innocence was adorable.

















:

Nice blog, BTW


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

I've always wondered about the multi quote thing. Thanks Helen! I still think poo when I see bm too and I've been here for a couple years too







I guess its just ingrained.

meiraina, I love those photos!!! Korins right, the colors do remind me of neopolotain ice cream. I never buy that kind, cuz everyone always ends up just scooping up the chocolate and then you have a half eaten carcass of just strawberry and vanilla ice cream left.







My fav photo is of the three girls and little L in the middle looking so cute and chubby!!







:

sarah, I went to your blog, but where do I go to order those yummy delish sin sticks? I want some







I also want to order some for my step mom. Its her birthday today and I wanna send her some. Of course Im a little late, but I never seem to get anybodys gift on time. Then again, they understand...its hard to tote 3 kids around to get some shopping done.









We're gonna do the crib side car thing today. I'll take pics and let y'all see how it works out. Oh, that means we'll have to go to Hobby Lobby to get the foam. Does that mean I have to get out of my pjs?







OOhhh, if we go to Hobby Lobby, I can get some more fabric and make another wrap!!! Oh, going to change clothes now!!! YIPEE!!! And hey, Sarah, if you make any moby like wraps, I'll buy 'em from you


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I just looked at the calendar and as of Tues, we are busy for 2 weeks straight.

Tues- board meeting at the preschool ( I am vice chairperson)
Wed oversea cooking turkeys for thanksgiving feast at preschool
Thurs LLL (or as dd1 say- the baby meeting)
Fri- the feast, late night crop
Sat- Reconcilation for my 2nd grade ccd class
Monday- conference w preschool teacher
then thanksgiving week and thats everyday! At least dh is off from the Wed before thanksgiving until the following Tues,

My mom bought DD1 Liz the Melissa & Doug sushi set. She has been making sushi now since Fri. She keeps calling us into the sushi store! So I just looked over and Maggie has the pretend cleaver. She wants to do whatever her big sister does. Yesterday I had to break up a disagreement over playsilks.

I knew it would start but not this early. Also they are both girls so this could get really nasty. My father once broke up a shoe fight between my younger sister and I. He also almost got wacked by a heel flying by.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the blog compliments, ladies.

If you look under my picture on the left of the page, there's a "contact me" e-mail address. Just send the order there, and I'll reply with your price. As soon as payment is received, you'll get an order confirmation number, then an e-mail notification when your order ships.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
My fav photo is of the three girls and little L in the middle looking so cute and chubby!!







:











I was hiding behind her holding her so she wouldn't fall! It was quite the experience.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

sehbub said:


> Thanks for the blog compliments, ladies.
> 
> If you look under my picture on the left of the page, there's a "contact me" e-mail address. Just send the order there, and I'll reply with your price. As soon as payment is received, you'll get an order confirmation number, then an e-mail notification when your order ships.
> 
> ...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh yeah? Someone around here, huh? Wonder who that was?









Already signed up, just waiting for approval.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

A little bird told me that AdBrite.com pays out even faster than Google.







:


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

I have been trying to catch up for TWO days! Wow, we love to chat!









I love the jean pouch! Lord knows I've got plenty of old jeans I could try to make one with.









Well, I started back to work on Tues. My 1st day w/ my class was Wed. It went ok. I missed Evie and Caleb like crazy though.







On a happier note, I did get 2 oz when I pumped! I know that's not a lot, but I've never been able to get anything at all before, so this is awesome. I switched pumps to an Avent hand pump. If I would have known it worked, I would have forked the moola over for an electric! Oh, and I printed up a sign to tape to my door that has a picture of a cow on it and says, 'when the cow is out, please don't come in!'







The first day back, i didn't have anything up, just a closed door and another lady just waltzed right in! she didn't even knock! grr...


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
'when the cow is out, please don't come in!'


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
they are great quality, you just pay shipping - i think they basically make their money selling your email address b/c i never got spam at all until i signed up with them...it's always been a good trade off for me though...


disposable email addresses? i set them up with my yahoo account so that i can tell if a website has started spamming me... and if it gets too bad, i can always delete that one and set up a new one....


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
disposable email addresses? i set them up with my yahoo account so that i can tell if a website has started spamming me... and if it gets too bad, i can always delete that one and set up a new one....

the first time i used them for work so i put our work email on the cards i made and that email started getting all kinds of spam so i knew immediately. i just like to warn folks b4 they sign up if they don't use them already...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Does anyone read conscious choice mag?? I am in the editorials about cloth diapering!!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Nevie is a little hot body baby, too... I'll reach down to stroke her hair when she's nursing and I come back with a sweaty hand. Dan just says, "She got my metabolism, I guess." Well, I hope so! Just not his freak-out cholesterol, hopefully... seriously. It's crazy bad.

Ummm... let's see... oh crap, need to leave! Bye.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh my GOD!!! Talula is a maniac! She's been shrieking at me all day and wiggling and moving, kicking, flailing her arms about. Last night she woke up five times to nurse. When I put her down on a blanket, she's rolled over in one second and up on her arms "yelling" at me. She's been sitting up for longer periods of time. I think all her flailing is building her some muscle. She beats on my chest when she nurses. Then she'll jump off the boob and start "talking" to me. It's sort of cute. But boy, is she driving me insane.








:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Candice, thank GOD you put ads on your blog... otherwise I never would have had the opportunity to learn the 10 secrets of getting a man to propose. Phew! Who knows when my beginner's luck will run out, you know?

Just kidding. We did get married when we were, like, twelve -- but I think it's sticking pretty well ;-)

Sorry Talula is being a punk. Those are the times when, at first, I think "Boy, I wish you could tell me exactly what's wrong." And then I think "Wait... maybe ignorance is bliss..."

I went to the gym today. Hooray, hooray, hooray. We are single-car-ing it right now. The other one is sitting at the "Lemon Lot" on base with a "for sale" sign in the window, hoping to find a new family to love. So, Dan rode his bike in to work and I followed behind later with his uniform. He watched Nevie at the gym while I stairmastered and lifted a bit. I think I got my butt checked out when I was getting a drink of water. At first I was offended... but then I was flattered. I had a baby! And my butt is still pretty cute! Yay!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 









I second Mearaina on the cow comment laughter. Reminds me of my mom's frequent warning about breastfeeding -- "...and there will be times when you just feel like ol' Bossy the Cow..."


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

I like Candice's. I got a show from fox (which meant it gave me a chance to check out all my other shows i watch on fox







)

jonah's crazy too.... and i am oh so tired.. opps. gotta go wake up ds1 or he will never go to sleep tonight...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I am addicted to the blog.







Seriously, I can't stop adding/editing/formatting things.

My angels have been properly credited. You know who you are, and I







you muchly.

And I added a post with a basic order form. Someday I'll have a "real" website and can more easily take orders, but for now this works I think.

Crap I have homework to do. GAH!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

sarah your blog rocks! ill add a link on ruby's blog soon







i also want to order some treats for my office mates. do you do anything thats vegan? not for me


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Amy: I love that Liz is the sushi chef. Girl has good taste! Haven't seen that mag, is it new?

Megan: there's a sweat ring under Harper's head every single night. And when she eats too. My little heater!

Korin: your ads are all now for lawyers who handle trusts in Massachusetts. Am I DYING? What are they trying to tell me?

Sarah: Can you do the pumpkin bread without dairy?

Harper's been cranky today. Teeeeeeeeeth. Ack, gtg, more crying with daddy.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I think we do need a twelve step program







I don't cheek in a day i'm screwed! I spent most of yesterday trying to catch up.

Great pics ladies,I still can't figure out how to post pics what do i need to do?

MCIMOM- Great idea do you come up with these ideas your self i'm in a creative slump lately.









Who's ecing, i think i'm gonna cheek it out I have issues with suposies and cd's right now were in tushies and i hate them!!!! I only have pre folds and covers and she's a heavy wetter she will go through 12+ dipes in a day.

I am in elimination diet hell,I didn't realize how much dairy I was eating,no dark greens,wich was most of my daily food source.

I'm at work now and I have to go re stock,chow!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
sarah your blog rocks! ill add a link on ruby's blog soon







i also want to order some treats for my office mates. do you do anything thats vegan? not for me









I can make most anything vegan, as long as I can find the proper substitutes. The trickiest part is going to be finding Ener-G for the egg substitute, but other than that, no problem. The banana bread or pumpkin bread would be easiest to modify, or peanut butter cookies. Peanut butter cookies with chocolate chips are yummy.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Sarah: Can you do the pumpkin bread without dairy?

Yes, easily. If you consider eggs dairy (some people do, some don't) I can substitute them. If eggs are not dairy in your mind, then it's already a dairy-free recipe.









Amy, Liz sounds like such an awesome kiddo! My girls just like to watch me cook...they don't usually want to help. Good grief I can't wait until I can have sushi again. I LOVE me some raw fish. My BIL and SIL have already said that they're taking B and I out for a sushi dinner after Jackson gets here. I know Japanese women would starve if they weren't allowed to eat it during pregnancy, and that their rate of preterm infants is much lower, but still, playin it safe, KWIM?

Megan - yay for your tight butt!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I ate sushi the entire time w Maggie. I craved it! With Liz, you couldnt pay me to eat fish much less go near it. I think you can have it once or twice- just avoid tuna, sword fish, and I forget what else. You could always do California rolls- Liz's favorite.

I dont know why, but Liz loves sushi and miso soup. Whenever we go to this place, we have to sit at the sushi station so she could watch. The guy loves her and always makes up a special plate for her rolls and cuts up fruit in weird shapes.









Maggie's godmother, Bob's sister said- no wonder she came early, she was getting grossed out by the raw fish! I doubt it had anything to do but it was cute.

But we eat all kinds of food, so my kid begs to go out for tapas, tandoori pizza, kalamata olives, sushi, you name it! Chicken nuggets- she wont touch them!

BTW, here is a link to the zine I was in:
http://www.consciouschoice.com/2006/11/letters0611.html

they edited my letter but most of the point is there.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I ate sushi the entire time w Maggie. I craved it! With Liz, you couldnt pay me to eat fish much less go near it. I think you can have it once or twice- just avoid tuna, sword fish, and I forget what else. You could always do California rolls- Liz's favorite.

That's all the good stuff! And eel, and octopus, and sweet shrimp...sigh.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Amy - I just bought that sushi set for my SIL...who is 32. <snort> I'm not kidding. She's gonna love it! LOL

I've clicked on your blogs ladies, but the ads don't show up for me, what gives?

Candice - Mikey is a ball of energy as well. I hear ya on the being beat with tiny fists whilest nursing...where's that smiley?







: <i'd use this one but frankly it scares me a little...what's up with the red hair and blue hands? i'm all for color baby, but I'm not nursing an alien...

medic - the jean pouch came to me while laying down to sleep with my kids one night. i had an all day women's conference the next morning and i was taking mikey and knew I was wearing my brown life is good shirt...with which my navy hawaiian print lucky baby sling was not going to work. dark blue maya tie...nope not that either. purple moby...not so much and too hot for an all-day indoor event anyway. so i thought what can i make a quick pouch with? and there the idea was. took me about an hour to make. very simple. i love DIY projects! other than that one though, i've been in a bit of a slump myself...working PT, parenting, volunteering, worrying about $, trying to tame the constant laundry...it wears on one's creativity sometimes, kwim? (i know you do!)

hugs to all you workin' mamas. full time SAHM was way tough, but balancing all these different roles and worries is no picnic either. with all choices in life, there are benefits and drawbacks to each, but "having it all" is not for me. at least not all at the same time, yk? i'd rather live my life in seasons...ok, enough babble. must sleep.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Leave for a day and there's 2 pages to leave







:

It's almost 10pm and Elijah is wide awake. Just had to change his shirt for the 3rd time in the last 20 minutes because he has completely soaked his sleeve with slobber....again.









Sarah - Your sin sticks sounds sooooo good. I'll be ordering some ASAP!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Leave for a day and there's 2 pages to leave







:

It's almost 10pm and Elijah is wide awake. Just had to change his shirt for the 3rd time in the last 20 minutes because he has completely soaked his sleeve with slobber....again.









Sarah - Your sin sticks sounds sooooo good. I'll be ordering some ASAP!


ecomama, yours sounds like mine this whole weekend. i continued the project of my baby books this weekend and got so involved i lost track of time. when i finally looked up, it was 10:45, both kids were still awake as my dear hubby could not figure out how to get them to sleep. *sigh*







:

jonah has been screeching all day and not wanting to be put down. the funny thing is that the screeching is just to hear his voice--he actually does it and then laughs at you... and i know he can't technically crawl but he sure can get across a room fast to put anything and everything in his mouth. and yes, we are ALL drenched in slobber and drool.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

OMG. I have EIGHTEEN PAGES to read!!! What have you wonderful mamas been up to???














:

Well, I'll work on that tomorrow. I was just popping in for a quick hi and hope you all are doing well.

We're getting over the Hell Plague (stomach bug) that's been going around but luckily Sebastian sailed right through without getting it. (Knock on wood.) I think he's teething again, though. Maybe the top two this time? He's got the bottom two and now all of a sudden he's chewing madly on everything he can shove in his mouth again.

Oh, and I think I started a home business last week. Kind of by accident. Huh. Should be interesting. . . .


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I ate sushi w/ Nevie, too. We live in Japan, though... whatcha gonna do? When I first found out I was pregnant, I dutifully avoided it for a while. Then I thought -- this is stupid! So I asked my secretary, who is Okinawan, if Japanese women give up sushi when they're pregnant. She looked at me like I was insane or just plain stupid and said, emphatically, "No." I stuck to Salmon and regular tuna -- no yellowtail -- and it was great! I actually prefer just the straight sashimi now... the rice is just filler ;-) And you can't beat the raw salmon for all the goodies it has for you (and how wonderful it tastes). I also chose to be slightly French when it came to the ol' red wine issue, too. It was a multi-cultural pregnancy...

Earthmama, sorry to hear you guys were sick. No fun there. What's your new business?


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Can sin sticks be shipped internationally??


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Can sin sticks be shipped internationally??
















hee. i was just reminded that we are kind of all over the place when i was speaking with my mother... so, anyone else in southern california???


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Can sin sticks be shipped internationally??
















Yes. The only issue is shipping. It would cost around $17 to ship to Canada from here.







: Which is very expensive. Frankly, it's almost cheaper for me to drive to Alberta and deliver them to you. They'd get there faster too.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Elijah is FINALLY asleep. Holy cow, that was becoming rather exhausting. He was as happy as a clam but the entire time but he was just flailing (is that a word?) around. Moving his head back and forth, his arms up and down, kicking, going on the boob, off the boob. Weird. I kept checking to see if he was wet or his diaper was messed up and nothing. I don't know what his deal was cause he wasn't upset at all. Just fighting sleep I guess?







Well in any event, I'm glad it's over and he's peacefully sleeping. Now I can refuel and hit the hay myself. Oh, and Elijah is definitely in the sweaty baby category. His sister is the same. They get it from their dad.

Paddington - I used to be in SOCAL. We were about an hour north of San Diego in Temecula.







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
hee. i was just reminded that we are kind of all over the place when i was speaking with my mother... so, anyone else in southern california???


Im originally from So Cal. I grew up in Orange County and moved here, Ms, after I met my honey and got engaged. He is a MS native. I love it here now. I do miss the mountains and fall days w/ Santa Ana winds







My mom moved here when I was pregnant w/ our 2nd and my dad and stepmom still live in SoCal. They live in Chino Hills where I grew up. Its by Brea. Do you know where that is? I went to college at Cal St. Fullerton and lived in Long Beach after I moved out. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Add little J.C to the sweaty kiddo club!! Its getting pretty late so Im off to bed. Hope everyone has a good Monday







Good night Ladies


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm originally from so cal too.







spent my early 20s in SD. loved it.







now im a tried and true oregonian. I can never leave.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

MCIMOM- This is off topic but have you seen Busy Baby nursing wraps.com-I want to make one any thoughts? Thanks BTW I'm gonna do a jean pouch today wish me luck(I've been sewing machine disfunctional lately)


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Ruby,Ruby,Ruby, I just love seeing Ruby! She's such a happy girl!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

OMG. I almost have 5 THOUSAND posts.
I seriously need a 12 step program.

seriously.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh and thanks for clicking







very successful indeed.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Korin, did you knit Ruby's poncho? I am thisclose to deciding to have a knitting passion. My sister hasn't helped me... she's an instant addict. I'm getting her all knitting stuff for Xmas (Oh! must check eBay to see if I won her yarn...). Right now it seems like a bad time to start, what with moving and, oh, papers I should be writing... but come Jan 6th when my last school app is in... hell for leather, baby! Any gift recommendations you can make would be appreciated, too.

I got Nevie laughing SO HARD today. Which just made ME laugh so hard that I was crying. Oh. My. Goddess. It was crazy. All I was doing was closing my eyes, turning my head side-to-side, and going "blurbebebebebe" with my tongue all crazy. Evidently, I need to be sending a resume to Lorne Michaels, 'cuase it was fuhhhhhneeeeee.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

no i didn't knit it. .... it's fleece! It was a gift from a friend from here peri ponchos But they seem easy enough to make.. I may make one when she needs the next isze up.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, duuuuuude. Those are too damn cute. I'm slobbering with Christmas glee for my wee one or my wee niece. But, I've already decided on Pedipeds for the niece. I have a passion for giving shoes as gifts. Oh, and that's what my sister asked for... convenient, anyway.

I *heart* the blue one and the leopard one.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
I've clicked on your blogs ladies, but the ads don't show up for me, what gives?

Do you have ad blocker software on your machine by any chance? lessee, Korin's and mine are in the right sidebar, Candice's and Mearaina's are on the left... I see them all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
I ate sushi w/ Nevie, too. We live in Japan, though... whatcha gonna do?

I ate it with Harper. I remember sitting belly up to a sushi bar at the fish market in Tokyo next to a pregnant woman a few years ago, for one. Then I did a little research and found out that sushi-grade fish in the US is technically required to be flash frozen anyway, so no parasite concerns. I was very moderate due to mercury concerns, but there were a few times when salmon sashimi was the only thing that sounded good, so I went for it. Mmm brain food. It's my personal pet peeve when newly pregnant women go on and on about missing it without investigating what they'd really be eating. Although I do understand researching and deciding against it anyway. It's more like the kneejerk "well, What to Expect says no..." thing that gets me.

OK, yelling baby arghhhh.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Fisrt day on my new job, so of course I'm going to post here while I'm working.







I'm so glad i'm back onto my own computer so I can keep up with this thread, otherwise it's too mammoth!

DD hasn't been a sweat head yet, but DS is, unbelieveably. At 2-3/4, he still leaves a ring of drool and sweat around his head on the bed every morning...then again, DH and I are sweathogs, too...I'm trying to remember when DS started, and will ahve to keep an eye on DD. DH calls me "the human furnace", and DS "the portaheater".

katie, I love that cow sign...too funny.

I'll finally be able to keep up with y'all now that i'm here every day all day!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oy. Bubbas is waiiiiling because she's tiiiiiired, but she won't sleeeeep. Poor kiddo. She was up from 5:30-10 last night, dozed for 20 minutes, then was up from 10:30-12:30, then up at 3:30, and then 7.







These teeth better pop through soon!!! That's gotta be it. I just can't think of any other reason for her to be such a malcontent.

And she shoves her fists in her eyes when she's sleepy and rubs 'em. Too darn cute.

Megan - I've gotten Sam to laugh a few times. There's a very specific spot that she likes to have tickled, and you can see the anticipation in her face when I make the "scrunchy hands" and start inching towards her. Too cute. She started laughing before I even touched her yesterdat, and was laughing so hard she was gasping. Then she snuggles in really close and buries her head in my neck. Awesome, awesome feeling.

The sushi thing - like I said, while salmon is great, it's just not enough. I like the big stuff.







I blame my sister who used to take me to awesome sushi joints in NYC before she moved away. There are some seriously kickass sushi restaurants in The Village. *sigh* 16 more weeks and I can get my fix.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
IWho's ecing, i think i'm gonna cheek it out I have issues with suposies and cd's right now were in tushies and i hate them!!!! I only have pre folds and covers and she's a heavy wetter she will go through 12+ dipes in a day.


We Ec....We (I mean DH) catches about 50% of the pees and all the poops. She pees every 10-15 minutes in the morning. She doesn't pee when she sleeps so nighttime ec ing is easy. We just take her to the toilet when she wakes to nurse.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

WAAAHHH!

I've been gone at the IL's all weekend. There's too much here for me to comment on!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Yes. The only issue is shipping. It would cost around $17 to ship to Canada from here.







: Which is very expensive. Frankly, it's almost cheaper for me to drive to Alberta and deliver them to you. They'd get there faster too.










sarah, you really have to consider doing a zoning thing for the shipping. you can't charge a flat fee if it is going to totally eat your profits.... maybe something to consider when you are more established if you don't want to consider it now...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Elijah is FINALLY asleep. Holy cow, that was becoming rather exhausting. He was as happy as a clam but the entire time but he was just flailing (is that a word?) around. Moving his head back and forth, his arms up and down, kicking, going on the boob, off the boob. Weird. I kept checking to see if he was wet or his diaper was messed up and nothing. I don't know what his deal was cause he wasn't upset at all. Just fighting sleep I guess?







Well in any event, I'm glad it's over and he's peacefully sleeping. Now I can refuel and hit the hay myself. Oh, and Elijah is definitely in the sweaty baby category. His sister is the same. They get it from their dad.

Paddington - I used to be in SOCAL. We were about an hour north of San Diego in Temecula.







:

i swear we had the same child last night....







and ds1 is potty training and of course was up every 40 minutes telling us he had to go to the bathroom... i am sooo tired this morning....









where's jah country???


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Im originally from So Cal. I grew up in Orange County and moved here, Ms, after I met my honey and got engaged. He is a MS native. I love it here now. I do miss the mountains and fall days w/ Santa Ana winds







My mom moved here when I was pregnant w/ our 2nd and my dad and stepmom still live in SoCal. They live in Chino Hills where I grew up. Its by Brea. Do you know where that is? I went to college at Cal St. Fullerton and lived in Long Beach after I moved out. Whereabouts are you?


I am in Palmdale now. I grew up in the San Fernando Valley, dh grew up in Huntington Beach and his parents are still there so we visit fairly regularly...i have been to the nixon library but don't think i have made it as far as chino hills....i met my honey at school--we went to uc irvine....

don't think i'll ever leave so cal... we bought our house 4 years ago (wow, has it really been that long???) and i NEVER WANT TO MOVE OR PACK AGAIN. we moved while i was pregnant with ds1....and i remember not being able to do ANYTHING--so i do understand what you are going through sarah...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
OMG. I almost have 5 THOUSAND posts.
I seriously need a 12 step program.

seriously.









: i had to change to daily reminders instead of instant to help keep me off of here... except our chat of course.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

mommy2girlies--oh my gosh! i love the sink bath picture!!! and man he has got a LOT of hair!!









as my dh would say, i'm sure it tickled when he came out...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
sarah, you really have to consider doing a zoning thing for the shipping. you can't charge a flat fee if it is going to totally eat your profits.... maybe something to consider when you are more established if you don't want to consider it now...

Yeah, I need to spend some time on USPS.com and figure out shipping zones. I could do it on a customer by customer basis, but that'll get crazy assuming I get a lot of business.

As dumb as it sounds, I feel guilty charging as much for shipping as I do for some of the products (or more!). I think I need to get over that.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Amy - cool letter!

Everybody - cool blogs! I've clicked on quite the odd variety of ads









Megs - You should take up knitting, I just did and I'm lovin' it!! I won a free lesson with this lady who has a knitting and sewing school/shop out of her house - she had donated the prize for a raffle at our church bazaar - and I started taking lessons once a week with her. (You might recall my pathetic story about how I got my minivan stuck in her landscaping after my first lesson??







) Anyway I am almost finished with my first project, a scarf for DD1 (then I'm gonna make the same one in different colors for DD2). I am having a blast, I needed a new hobby! Wasn't an ideal time for me to take up something new either, but then I felt I needed something to do for myself to decompress sometimes, KWIM? I hope to start taking sewing lessons from her eventually too - but one thing at a time









Sarah - still working on the SNS. Also, if I ordered something from your bakery tomorrow (when DH gets paid and my grocery budget starts over!) do you think it would get here by Saturday? Normally I wouldn't care, but we leave on Sunday for a 2-week trip.

Speaking of which, yikes - we are going on a 2,500 mile 16-day trip with 3 kids and then coming back and having 8 days before we move to our new house!







: We're visiting family and friends in VA, WV, TN, NC, and SC! And the best part is DH is having business meetings along the way, so 90% of our vacation (mileage & hotels) is being paid for by his company!







Still, I am at a loss on how to fit 2 weeks' worth of crap for 5 people in a minivan that already has 3 carseats in it.....despite having traveled all over the world, I am a *terrible* packer.

And - OMG - I will be off MDC for 2 weeks!!!







: That means, what, probably 100 pages of posts to read when I get back!







OK, gotta go, moving companies coming to give estimates today....have a great week everybody!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 

I've clicked on your blogs ladies, but the ads don't show up for me, what gives?


Mine is on the right. Its an ad for organic dairy farmers





















At first I thought it was because of the breastfeeding mentioned in my blog, but then realized it was because of a vent about Walmart







: organics, and Horizon's bogus organic milk products......


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Sarah - still working on the SNS. Also, if I ordered something from your bakery tomorrow (when DH gets paid and my grocery budget starts over!) do you think it would get here by Saturday? Normally I wouldn't care, but we leave on Sunday for a 2-week trip.

I am a *terrible* packer.

And - OMG - I will be off MDC for 2 weeks!!!







: That means, what, probably 100 pages of posts to read when I get back!







OK, gotta go, moving companies coming to give estimates today....have a great week everybody!!

Yes, if payment is confirmed tomorrow (I have a Paypal business account, so as long as you're not using an e-check it'll go through instantly...checks take 3 days or so) then I will ship Wednesday, arriving Saturday at the latest. Priority mail usually only takes 2 days, but just to be safe I don't ship after Wednesday anyway. Don't want baked goods sitting around somewhere, KWIM?

When packing, roll your clothes. You can fit more that way. I managed to pack for all 5 of us for a week in 2 duffel bags (plus the girls' backpacks with their car games) so it's totally possible!

Have fun, and travel safe!

Oh and Amy, loved the letter!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

OK, I am going to vomit. Try to catch today's Oprah. I normally do not watch it and when I catch every 6 mos or so they have something stupid on. Today's topic has to do with babies. Enough said.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
where's jah country???

well technically, everywhere







:

i woke up to a power outage. it just came back on. we also just got over a little scream fest. i know it's the teeth. poor boy.

i also have been wanting to start knitting for awhile now. haven't taken the plunge. i am planning on going to joann's and getting a needle kit and dvd to teach me since i don't know anyone who knits. soon. soon.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Took me 2 weeks to upload these pics, but hey, I think they are cute enough to warrant sharing, better late than never!







DD1 was Mulan (Chinese warrior princess, for those not up on their
Disney princesses







), DD2 was Cinderella, DS was Pooh









And if you've never tried to stuff a sleeping baby in a huge Pooh costume into a sling while trick-or-treating in pitch black darkness, it's no mean feat!









3 Cuties

Andrew 1

Andrew 2

Madeleine

Teresa

Teresa & Madeleine


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
mommy2girlies--oh my gosh! i love the sink bath picture!!! and man he has got a LOT of hair!!









as my dh would say, i'm sure it tickled when he came out...









now that's one I've never heard...as if anything "tickled" whilest coming out in labor... I wish!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
mommy2girlies--oh my gosh! i love the sink bath picture!!! and man he has got a LOT of hair!!









as my dh would say, i'm sure it tickled when he came out...









TICKLED???














laughup







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

My child is a demon. I swear, I see no signs of tooth life, but what else would wake her up five times per night?!!!

I just forgot all the witty responses to your posts that I was about to type out.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Candice! Oh and I wanted to ask you, what's the story behind your daughters' middle names?

I have so much to respond to but it will never happen. So,


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Took me 2 weeks to upload these pics, but hey, I think they are cute enough to warrant sharing, better late than never!







DD1 was Mulan (Chinese warrior princess, for those not up on their
Disney princesses







), DD2 was Cinderella, DS was Pooh









And if you've never tried to stuff a sleeping baby in a huge Pooh costume into a sling while trick-or-treating in pitch black darkness, it's no mean feat!









3 Cuties

Andrew 1

Andrew 2

Madeleine

Teresa

Teresa & Madeleine


my gosh, adorable. i love pooh! did he roll off of anything????


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 









My child is a demon. I swear, I see no signs of tooth life, but what else would wake her up five times per night?!!!

I just forgot all the witty responses to your posts that I was about to type out.










i'm there with you, cause i promise i saw every hour on the clock last night....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
TICKLED???














laughup







:

















my dh is a riot sometimes....

candice, how did you manage to get like 1400 post since feb!!???? sheesh, you need the 12 step program too....














:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

shoot, i have over 2000 since feb..







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

My daughters' nicknames are Tania Papaya and Talula Petunia (they rhyme, see?) Their names are actually Tania Nicole and Talula Violet. I started with Tania Papaya, because people always got her name wrong: Tanya? Tan-EE-uh? No, it rhymes with Papaya. Like Shania Twain. So I started calling her Tania Papaya. Then I had to come up with something for Talula, so Talula Petunia...it sort of rhymes.

Do I really have 1400 posts? I get caught up in the News, Politics, TAO, Bedsharing, etc. boards. Oh, and I was really bored when I was pregnant and trying to procrastinate on school work.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh i forgot Talula was a violet also.














:


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Andrew is too cute!! and so are his sisters! Lyni was Eeyore for halloween, any other pooh characters out there?

lyni is up all the time too. We got 1 good night in after her first tooth came throu, and now we're in round two.

I was sitting here at the computer with Lyni on 1 leg, eating and typing with the other hand, and every time the spoon neared my mouth, she leaned forward and opened her mouth. She wants to start solids so badly!!

And Raina made a break through last night and started telling me when she has to use the potty, instead of me guessing (which as you all know is so hit or miss)


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Harper had her first solids....the corner of my car lease statement, which she somehow managed to gnaw off while I was talking to my neighbor at the mailbox. Oooops.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Man, we're on round 2 on the teeth too.







:

Ok I have to ask - What kind of camera do you have Helen? Because I.WANT.ONE. I've always been a photography fan but good camera's are sooo expensive...maybe some day...


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
What kind of camera do you have Helen?

Nikon D70. They've come way down in price. B&H Photo online and ebay are always good places to start shopping. The portrait lens didn't come with it, but those are under $100. Any post color correction happens in Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Andrew is too cute!! and so are his sisters! Lyni was Eeyore for halloween, any other pooh characters out there?


Jonah was Eeyore as well.....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
shoot, i have over 2000 since feb..







:

we are now accepting applications for the 12 step program....







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Nikon D70. They've come way down in price. B&H Photo online and ebay are always good places to start shopping. The portrait lens didn't come with it, but those are under $100. Any post color correction happens in Adobe Lightroom.

My dad SO.BADLY wants a D70. He has a Nikon now, so he doesn't have to get any new lenses, it's just a matter of getting the body. Someday!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie had some new solids today- Her sister's chocolate frosty. Very nice.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Amy, thanks for the Oprah warning... we get it a day late here. At least I think that's how the schedule works. anyway, yesterday was all about people surviving bad accidents or crimes... there was a former Marine on who had suffered extreme -- worst I've ever seen -- disfiguring burns and injuries after a suicide bomber explosion in Iraq. I don't know what it was, but I just had to walk away and sob. I have such conflicting feelings about everything about that, thanks to my own time in the military, but all i could do was think "That man is someone's little boy" and I just kept weeping.

so... yeah. I pretty much only can take Oprah now if it's the Bra Revolution, Give-Away-a-Car-Day, or some cheesy celebrity is on. I'm almost morbidly curious now to see what the baby thing is about...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
we are now accepting applications for the 12 step program....







:

Hello. My name is Lisa.......









Ohh, and I have to add. I got my size 2 jeans in the mail today and cha-ching! they fit!







Almost down to my pre-pg self again.







(Not that I'm really trying, just chasing these kids around.) 8lbs until I'm back to pre-pg weight too. I didn't expect that I'd lose the weight this soon. Gotta love that bm! (And by bm I don't mean bowel movement.







Although, that is good for losing some extra poundage.







)


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Size 2?!? Wow. What's up teeny tiny mama?









I think I was a size 2 when I was 2.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Size 2?!? Wow. What's up teeny tiny mama?









I think I was a size 2 when I was 2.









yeah that. add a zero and you've almost got my size


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Nope, no size 2 here, either... but at 5'9" that would be sick n' wrong! i'm a solid 12 again, and maybe when I lose the last 10 lb I'll be wearing all my old clothes. But I feel strong and healthy, so that matters more now. I have moments of very hurt pride at how my body's changed, but I try to get over it quickly.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Put a 1 in front of the 2 and you have my size at the moment. I am gettting back down but everything is in a different place so things fit differently.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

: (not the size, the analysis!)
I was about a 14 pre-preg. Now I am back to my pre-preg weight but things are in such different places that nothing fits in the same way. And Meg, I sympathize. (or empathize?) I have moments where I look at my body and go-- ugh!
But I blame it on myself (one day, those m&ms had to catch up with me) and not on my sweet baby boy!
who, incidently, rolled from back to front today! it's on my blog. Candice already saw, maybe others did too.









this whole ad thing has a plus-- our blogs actually get read more than before!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

So hey, what happened on Oprah? I didn't get to see it, I was at work.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Here's a link to the video and coverage from her show today. Didn't watch it. I really don't care much for talk shows. Except Ellen.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I almost forgot to watch it but my mom called my @ 4pm to tell me what it was about.







Aparently she was watching it and thought I'd like to see it cuz it was about babies.







: But how cool she called me, since I really *did* want to see it. I was laying down with Elijah so I just tivo'd it. Have yet to watch it. But I did see about a second of it. The lady was saying that when a baby says -and I quote- "Heh." that "it means they're uncomfortable."









The size thing. It's weird. All throughout hs I was a size 3. Then, I get pg and have a kid and I go down to a 0,1,2.







Who knows. I mean, it's not that big of a difference, but noticeable. But I'm a petite 5'3" so my weight definitely fits my frame.

Helen - I checked the D70's out on Ebay. *ahem* About $1,000. One day...maybe....*in my dreams*.... I came thisclose to taking photography classes but opted for Vet. Tech instead. *sigh*


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Maggie had some new solids today- Her sister's chocolate frosty. Very nice.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah, it's totally my fault that I gained 50 lbs... it was stupid of me & preventable. Someday I'll forgive myself, but that day is not in the near future. All I can do is stay active.

Along those lines, I'm glad to move back to the States where I can join the YMCA so I can do long swims and have Nevie in the onsite daycare. Running tears me up.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

My goodness ya all need help!







Someday I'll be a size two(in my dreams) Now since i can't eat shit that will be easy. I'm a 10-12 wich is ok with me,Hey i've had 3 kids in 6 yrs I have an extra 20# to lug around but in all it's worth it. And if ya don't like it you know were the couch is!









I had all sorts of plans to do stuff today but since every drunk and suicidal animal kept us up last night, I slept until noon. Now I'm realy going to get off MDC and do the dishes and clean the kitchen, It's mocking me again! I'll go just as soon as i check one more thread







Off i go


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Helen - I checked the D70's out on Ebay. *ahem* About $1,000. One day...maybe....*in my dreams*.... I came thisclose to taking photography classes but opted for Vet. Tech instead. *sigh*

I thought I saw them for $600 the other day, but I just checked and that's body only. Doh. But bhphotovideo.com has them with the kit lens for 800. I've ordered from them many times, and they are reputable. Do you have a blog?







:

I've been trying to figure out that Oprah baby talk thing. "Discomfort" seems rather broad, eh?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh.My.Goodness. Samantha is laughing at DH, blowing raspberries, and keeps reaching up and grabbing his face. It may be the cutest thing I've ever seen.

Sydney (DD2) told us last night that she's a boy now, and she likes boys too. Keep in mind, she's 4 1/2.







Last week she wanted us to change her name to Sparkles. B told her that it's a lot easier to be a girl who likes boys, but that if she wants to be a boy who likes boys, that's okay by him.







Nice to have such an open-minded hubby.

And, I just tried out Emeril Lagasse's recipe for rum balls. Seriously? SO good. Oy, this bakery thing is gonna do some serious damage to my waistline.







And B's waistline too.

Sam JUST rolled from back to belly.







She kept reaching for her stuffed hedgehog (by far our favorite toy) and finally did it. She hasn't figured out yet how to get her arm out from underneath her, but she'll get there. And now she pushed herself up and locked her arms for the first time. Yay!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Oprah- she makes me sooo ill now and its a shame since its filmed here and all but she has got to go away.

So this weirdo (I mean weirdo lady) sat next to oprah on the sofa and thankfully didnt jump up and down like the last time I watched- a guest did that whom I used to like in his top gun days......anyhow to make a long story longer....

this weirdo lady said she had a photographic memory (huh?) and she remembered sounds she heard and what they meant. So one by one she picked off these mainstreamed mamas and told them what their kid was saying to them. Keep in mind all the babies were 4 mos and under. None were nursed and none were ap'd. So the next day they all came in with these perfect babies except one that I thought for sure the mom would shake to death but wow shes sooooo great and of course Oprah loves it for what her dogs?? so now we should all go out and buy the dvd!!!







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Oprah- she makes me sooo ill now and its a shame since its filmed here and all but she has got to go away.

So this weirdo (I mean weirdo lady) sat next to oprah on the sofa and thankfully didnt jump up and down like the last time I watched- a guest did that whom I used to like in his top gun days......anyhow to make a long story longer....

this weirdo lady said she had a photographic memory (huh?) and she remembered sounds she heard and what they meant. So one by one she picked off these mainstreamed mamas and told them what their kid was saying to them. Keep in mind all the babies were 4 mos and under. None were nursed and none were ap'd. So the next day they all came in with these perfect babies except one that I thought for sure the mom would shake to death but wow shes sooooo great and of course Oprah loves it for what her dogs?? so now we should all go out and buy the dvd!!!







:


I watched this too







:> That woman is crazy, she was creapy. I don't know if i can sleep untill she tells me how to read my 4 mo.







. WE should send her a couple of MDC mamas to show her how it's realy done


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I just watched it as well. Um ya. What does a photographic memory have to do with remembering sounds?







I thought it was pretty stupid too. The whole time I was just like, "whatever." But wow, that boy who can see things when he clicks his tongue. Amazing.

Helen - No blog. I almost created one a few weeks ago but didn't. Maybe if I start knitting in the near future (I WILL!) I make one.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh ya, and I just remembered something about the show that really annoyed me. Towards the end where they had all the mamas in the audience and Oprah started asking questions, she asked the one mama how "crazy womans discovery" helped her and she was like, "well before i thought that he hated his carseat because he would scream everytime we went anywhere but after we talked to "crazy woman" i recognized the cry and was able to find out that the straps were just too tight!" ummmmmmmm. wouldn't you (or SHOULDn'T you) KNOW if the straps were too tight? I mean, seriously. How friggen tight were they for cryin out loud?! Wah.







:







:







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I appreciate the Oprah synopses... now my morbid curiousity is sated and I can spend the 4-o'clock hour being productive on my paper(s) and assignment(s).

Let's hear the cheer: 'B's get degrees! 'B's get degrees!


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

what a bunch of malarkey this baby language. I know what DS needs by the tone of his cry or wimper or other noises, only cause he is never far from my arms.. I wish he wouls be better about being put down but I guess he just isnt there yet.

Oh and the weight issue...cripes I need to drop some poundage bad. I am 5'3 and 185#s. I should be closer to 145 to be healthier. I wish I could go work out at the gym but there is that baby who never wants to be put down and who wont take a bottle from anyone but me. I have lost 5#s thats it. I probably need to eat better and more often I try to go belly dance once a week but its hard once again with the baby. I am hoping that things will get better in a few more months as he gets older. I have until he's 1.5-2yrs befoer we start working on another baby. I really want to get down there and I wish dh would follow me he needs to loos some weight.

And if your looking for a camera try the Rebel DSLR it runs from $750-$800they sell them on ebay of course, sams club, Office max. I want this camera before spring semester. I am going to try and make some money from being a photographer...I have a great idea to photograph house for realitors and make them some websites...one thing I hate about house hunting is the lack of decent pictures.

anyways its getting down past -16 tonight and its freaking cold in our house cause our land lord bites and still hasnt come through on the heat situation...damn lawyers.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Riki, I hear ya. Our furnace keeps going on the fritz and we have to go down to the cellar to restart it. NOT.FUN. So it's flippin cold here, and Sam can't sleep at night 'cause she's cold (if her face is cold, she can't sleep).

Thank goodness we're moving in just under 2 weeks to a house with electric heat! It's driving us nuts.

Gotta work today from 8:30-4:30. Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Oh and the weight issue...cripes I need to drop some poundage bad. I am 5'3 and 185#s. I should be closer to 145 to be healthier. I wish I could go work out at the gym but there is that baby who never wants to be put down and who wont take a bottle from anyone but me. I have lost 5#s thats it. I probably need to eat better and more often I try to go belly dance once a week but its hard once again with the baby.

riki - i'm 5/4 and 190# so I hear ya! I've got the 40+ to lose myself. I just keep saying if I can do 1-2#/week, I'll be there by mikey's 1y bday. that'll work for me...now, it's getting there that is the problem. you like to dance? he wants to be held all the time? again, i hear ya! - dance with bastion. i'm trying to do that - 10-20 min/day, nothing fancy, no workout tape, just dancing with mikey to whatever is on the radio - he loves it. and if you could wrap your boy, you could do walking (or dancing too). with my dd1, all i did was walk daily (nothing huge, just like 3/4 mile) and i lost 75# in a year (actually closer to 50# since i had toxemia and a lot was water weight i lost w/in the first week of having her). ...and i'm talking to myself here more than you...i just need to get back on the walking or dancing wagon and it's hard to fit in when i'm working and then when i get home wanting to spend every free moment helping out with housework and lovin' up my kids. but the dancing thing, i gotta do that b/c all my kids love it and it's fun and a good way to at least get the heart pumping


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Oprah- she makes me sooo ill now and its a shame since its filmed here and all but she has got to go away... So one by one she picked off these mainstreamed mamas and told them what their kid was saying to them.

I used to think Oprah was decent, but now I think she's way overdone and mainstreamy and materialistic.
I only looked at the website. Gee, must be too much trouble for a parent to figure out what their own kid wants. Must have some crazy lady tell you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Let's hear the cheer: 'B's get degrees! 'B's get degrees!











So, I was thinking about something Helen (yeah you!) said a few pages ago. I'm too lazy to find it. Oh, wait, it was on your blog. Anyway, you said that you find many things more emotional now that you have a kid. I feel the same way. I was talking to a colleague at work the other day who was saying her baby (4 mo) wakes up every 3 hours at night to eat and it's driving her crazy (since she works 3 days a week). He's bf, and she pumps at work. She's considering putting a little cereal in his bottle or something at night. I suggested cosleeping, but her DH is afraid of squashing the baby. I said, well, put him on your side. she said he'd fall off. I am thinking of sending her a picture of a sidecar arrangement.
My point-- this made me sad. Before Philip I would have been like, whatever. now, I care. And I find I can't think about what people do to their kids because it overwhelms me.
Perhaps I should see the good instead of the bad. Anyway.

we sidecarred our crib. I was sad. But last night Philip slept five hours straight in it. He doesn't do that in our bed! So now I'm *really* sad. At least i think he slept that long. I don't remember feeding him, and I didn't wake up with my boob hanging out.








Now the cats have a place to sleep again too!

Ok, off to work.

Oh, and weight. I need to lose 20 lbs. I don't wanna only because I like food and have very little self control.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
riki - i'm 5/4 and 190# so I hear ya! I've got the 40+ to lose myself.....i just need to get back on the walking or dancing wagon and it's hard to fit in when i'm working and then when i get home wanting to spend every free moment helping out with housework and lovin' up my kids. but the dancing thing, i gotta do that b/c all my kids love it and it's fun and a good way to at least get the heart pumping










hmmmm... are you me and i just don't know it????














that there be me to a T.....well, except i have a eliptical machine i like to use....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Selesai said:


> Quote:
> 
> I used to think Oprah was decent, but now I think she's way overdone and mainstreamy and materialistic.
> I only looked at the website. Gee, must be too much trouble for a parent to figure out what their own kid wants. Must have some crazy lady tell you.
> ...


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Those of you who live in the negitive degree climents, does your state have laws reguarding heat and the winter time. Alaska is kinda set apart in that. You cannot pass a moterest in the winter on the side of the road its attempted murder, stealing a car in the winter is attempeted murder, and all rental housing has to have heat cause its just cruel when the temp drops to -40.

Sarah I am so excited for you and your new home, you'll be there before xmas how awsome. We want to buy a house so bad, but dh has lousy credit and some student loans to pay off that are really holding us back. He put us on a budget that is pretty much penny for penny, but I get $200 bucks a month to spend on myself...er well I pay misc bills and had to get some bigger dipes and I will have to start to buy fabric to make some wraps to sell so I really dont get it to myself in that way that I want a damn pedicure and perm.

Speaking of perm, any long haired mommas here? I am having a hard time making my hair look accpetable in the morning...dreads are way out DH would take ds and leave me if I did that







I am thinking of a perm like a loose sprial. DH loves Debra Messingers (sp?) will and grace her hair. But thats about 30 mins of work from a stylist, not what I need. Any suggestions?

As for weight loss...I do walk 3 xs a week if I can with a friend. We have in indoor ice areana and there is a track around that that is marked for distance ex: 7 laps =1 mile. We try for 2 miles every time we go. DS just chills in the mai tie and watches the hockey pratice.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Speaking of perm, any long haired mommas here? I am having a hard time making my hair look accpetable in the morning...dreads are way out DH would take ds and leave me if I did that







I am thinking of a perm like a loose sprial. DH loves Debra Messingers (sp?) will and grace her hair. But thats about 30 mins of work from a stylist, not what I need. Any suggestions?

hmm... can't help ya... dh was very supportive of me getting my sisterlocks... but they don't actually look like "dreads". as i am the one usually taking pics, i don't allow very man of myself but here's a couple....

http://img292.imageshack.us/slidesho...520700oss.smil


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

paddington, your links don't work!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

:
cmon, help me in my work-avoidance here!

so i have been thinking how cool it would be if we could all get together in real life when our babies turn 1. I know it likely won't happen, but it would be really neat.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Top o' the mornin'! I think I got some okay sleep last night. But of course, I still can't live without my









Oprah - sounds weird. I did read some posts in my tribe about how they were glad some mainstreamy people may try to be more in tune with their babies after the show.

Jessica - yes, I actually just thought I was getting soft in my old age, but maybe it is because of having babies. It all started after I had Tania... It used to be that I cried maybe once every few years. After Tania, I started crying during commercials. Now I can get myself worked up if I see a look of sadness in someone's eyes. And is it just me, or does anyone else get weepy when they read Korin's signature quote and think of how loved little Ruby is. Oh gosh, here I go again.

Weight - I don't own a scale, and it's the best! Except I need to figure out a way to weight Lula cause it's driving me nuts. Anyway, I gained 60 with Tania and lost it in 6 months by just walking everywhere. I was a size 3 before that, but I was a teenager, and at 5'6", I don't know...I don't want to be there again. Before Talula, I was about a size 8, which I'm really comfortable with. I gained 50 pounds this pregnancy, and before I left Hawaii, I'd lost maybe 30-35...? I fit into some of my more forgiving clothing, like stretchy jeans. But I'm still wearing a few of the low-rise prego pants. Oh, and there's my jiggly stomach. I could do without that and just agree to keep the badonka-donk butt. It would be a fair trade, but to have both is just cruel. Well, at least there's my amazing rack.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
And I find I can't think about what people do to their kids because it overwhelms me.

Yeah...when I think of things like CIO, I literally want to barf. People not picking up their hysterical child in the store. I'm having a rough time with a friend who speaks sharply to her 15-month-old. I've had to say "We don't use that tone with children." Parenting has made me more aware of the Golden Rule than ever...would I want X done to me? If the answer is no, I can't do it to my baby.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
sisterlocks...

Fix those links, I wanna see your hair! Heck, I want to see everyone's hair. Mine is a really short bob right now. Which reminds me, I need to go get a cut next week or I'll be a wooly beast by T-giving.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
so i have been thinking how cool it would be if we could all get together in real life when our babies turn 1. I know it likely won't happen, but it would be really neat.

That would be fun. Maybe we can do an east coast, midwest, and west coast meet and set up a web cam to yap at each other all at once. I could make it to Boston, NY, or Baltimore/DC easily enough.

Sleep - we're definitely coming out of the developmental phase. She slept from 11-5:45. Ahhhh. I checked my diary, and her sleep disruptions do follow the developmental spurts in the Wonder Weeks exactly. So weird. The older they get, the longer the periods of disruption can last, so I dread, say, the 37 week one! This one was a good 2-3 weeks. One weird thing - she is up every night at 10:45 no matter what. We thought we were disturbing her, so we've tried out bedtime at all different times, but no change. It's like a little alarm goes off. She just needs a few minutes on dad's shoulder to go right out again.

Weight: I'm 8 pounds below my pp weight. None of my clothes fit. I hate that. Ill-fitting clothes, either too tight or too loose, never do anyone any favors. But I don't have money for a whole new wardrobe right now, and I don't know if this is my final size. Women in my family can get positively skeletal with nursing, it's weird. I guess I get a lot more exercise, and my diet is basically all whole foods due to the allergy restrictions she has. I find myself eating whole avocados and things like that to get the fat in.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
paddington, your links don't work!










did that fix it??? not sure what is going on here... if it didn't i'll try something else....


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
did that fix it??? not sure what is going on here... if it didn't i'll try something else....

I still get "Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /photos2521/4/13/10/43/32/9/932431013405_0_ALB.jpg on this server."

Maybe you see them because you are logged in to your account? There must be a way to set them to public?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I still get "Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /photos2521/4/13/10/43/32/9/932431013405_0_ALB.jpg on this server."

Maybe you see them because you are logged in to your account? There must be a way to set them to public?

try the slideshow thingie then....

http://img292.imageshack.us/slidesho...520700oss.smil


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I still get "Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /photos2521/4/13/10/43/32/9/932431013405_0_ALB.jpg on this server."

Maybe you see them because you are logged in to your account? There must be a way to set them to public?


yeah, but that way worked before....







i actually just move them to my favorites and then it creates the link... but maybe i did something funky at kodakgallery when i uploaded the pics last time... sheesh, i really need to get some work done....







i'm sure i'll be back in like 30 minutes though....


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

It worked for me.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh, and it looks really nice!







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Yay, the slideshow worked! Looks great!


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Oprah- So this weirdo (I mean weirdo lady) sat next to oprah on the sofa and thankfully didnt jump up and down like the last time I watched- a guest did that whom I used to like in his top gun days......anyhow to make a long story longer....

this weirdo lady said she had a photographic memory (huh?) and she remembered sounds she heard and what they meant. So one by one she picked off these mainstreamed mamas and told them what their kid was saying to them. Keep in mind all the babies were 4 mos and under. None were nursed and none were ap'd. So the next day they all came in with these perfect babies except one that I thought for sure the mom would shake to death but wow shes sooooo great and of course Oprah loves it for what her dogs?? so now we should all go out and buy the dvd!!!







:

I watched this yesterday, and I am totally mystified by your reaction, Amy.

I thought what the woman had to say was utterly fascinating. Far from being a "weirdo" she was a child prodigy who has a gift of aural (or audial) photographic memory who can hear things in a child's cry that most regular folks cannot. She later discovered the universality of these cries, and has made a video to describe it. I didn't think she was "out for money" or anything like that. It sounded to me like a genuine breakthrough in understanding childhood development, and as she said, if it helps even one mother from "snapping" and shaking their baby because they don't know what the baby wants, then it has served a good purpose.

P.S. I have to add that I have never had anyone to teach me how to be a good mother, or what a baby needs, and I have hardly ever found it to be "instinctual." I believe mothering is a learned behavior. Isn't that why we're all here on MDC - to learn something? So, like the things on MDC, if I can take something good from it - great - and I leave the rest. I thought there was much good in what she said, and I would certainly never claim any accuracy in "understanding" what my babes' cries have meant.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

link didn't work for me.

i had some locks after i had dd i started the journey but completely chopped my hair off about 10 months later. i actually kick myself for doing it. it would've been over 3 years now..they would be looking so nice. since my hair locked up naturally very easy..thick hair. ::sigh:: i kinda feel like that
s the way my hair is _supposed_ to be. but.... i had short short boy hair for awhile and now my hair is about down to my shoulder blades, maybe longer? i plan on growing it out and just a trim here and there. maybe one day it'll lock again.







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

1. pad - you look hot.







beautiful hair!
2.didn't watch oprah.
3.everything makes me cry. EVERYTHING. i am a sap and a half. glad my sig gives you a







: candice








4. id positively love a meet up. altho candice and i get to meet up once a week!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

forgot to add:

my brother and g/f find out today if they're having a girl or boy! i'm soooo excited! i'll find out around 3:30-4:00. for the record - i think it's another girl. they have a dd (my neice







) Emily, who turned 2 late July.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
link didn't work for me.

i had some locks after i had dd i started the journey but completely chopped my hair off about 10 months later. i actually kick myself for doing it. it would've been over 3 years now..they would be looking so nice. since my hair locked up naturally very easy..thick hair. ::sigh:: i kinda feel like that
s the way my hair is _supposed_ to be. but.... i had short short boy hair for awhile and now my hair is about down to my shoulder blades, maybe longer? i plan on growing it out and just a trim here and there. maybe one day it'll lock again.







:

eco-neither link worked for you???

my locks are 2 1/2 years and um, yeah, i actually have hair that doesn't like to lock in the front (back actually does pretty good) because i have a very long curl pattern... so we work at it... but i agree eco, i feel as if it is totally where i am supposed to be with my hair and really love it~i was never content until i did this, like my hair was searching for an identity... someday i wanna have them as long as joanne cornwell







(founder of sisterlocks...) *sigh* BUT my hair is currently recovering from pregnancy







:

chiromama- thanks!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

works for me now







great hair indeed


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Elijah's jump up

He was only in this for about 10 minutes, if that. I thought I liked these but I think they're poorly made now. But he really did have fun though! I doubt we'll really use it.

And an up close


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Lisa, those pix are cute! How much do you think Elijah weighs now? I think Philip is at least 18 lbs.

Paddington, great hair, and cute kid too


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Those are cute pics! At what age can you put them into a jumper? I remeber Alex loved his. I think Gabriel won't be ready for a bit longer.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Elijah I think it at least 20lbs. We don't do wbv and I don't have the right scale to really weigh him acurately but going by the scale we do have, he's around 20lbs. He's quite "husky", as my grandmother describes.










And btw - who else thinks it's pretty awesome that a man won the bfing symbol contest?!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
And btw - who else thinks it's pretty awesome that a man won the bfing symbol contest?!









Me!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I'll be in the Portland area after Christmas, and I'm game for a meet up if anyone's interested.

I gained about 45lbs when I was pregnant, and it was all gone by a month ago. I'm currently hovering about 7lbs less than pre-pregnancy weight, and I want to lose 25 more. I'm 5'5" and 180 currently in a size 12. I think that somewhere around 155 will suit my frame really well without making me look too skinny. I love my curves.

We got dumped on yesterday. Must've got about 5" of snow at least. My car is buried up to its axles. DH is digging it out for me. He even shovelled me a path to feed my horse. What a great guy.

How weird is it that Katie won't play with her feet if she's got pants on? Shoes or not doesn't make a bit of difference, but she will not pick up her feet if she's wearing pants. What a little nutter.

I'm making cards today if Katie will stay asleep. I'm hoping to get my Christmas cards finished, and I've got a couple sets of others almost done for trading with some friends. I love how they've turned out. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

sorry, had to share a funny from a work friend:

I've been wondering why I feel so tired. I've been blaming it on lack of sleep,not enough sunshine, too much pressure from my job, earwax build-up, poor blood or anything else I could think of. But now I found out the real reason:

I'm tired because I'm overworked.

Here's why:

The population of this country is 273 million. 140 million are retired.

That leaves 133 million to do the work.

There are 85 million in school.

Which leaves 48 million to do the work.

Of this there are 29 million employed by the federal government.

Leaving 19 million to do the work.

2.8 million are in the armed forces preoccupied with killing Osama
Bin-Laden.

Which leaves 16.2 million to do the work.

Take from that total the 14.8 million people who work for state and city
governments.

And that leaves 1.4 million to do the work.

At any given time there are 188,000 people in hospitals.
Leaving 1,212,000 to do the work.

Now, there are 1,211,998 people in prisons.

That leaves just two people to do the work.

You and me.

And there you are, sitting on your ass, at your computer, reading jokes.

Nice. Real nice.








:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
Those are cute pics! At what age can you put them into a jumper? I remember Alex loved his. I think Gabriel won't be ready for a bit longer.

I put DS in his, and he LOVED it, at about 5 months, I believe. Love the jumper pics, Lisa - I wonder if DD will like the jumper too?

I only read the Oprah website thing, but I thought it sounded neat, not offensive to me at all, and personally I think that a lot of moms could use some tuning into their children, and if it takes some lady on Oprah to do it, then so be it.

Oh, and I cry at everything now, too, and get very upset with parenting choices that doesn't respect and respond to a child (I edited a medical report the other day where a brand new mom was leaking a lot, but not breastfeeding and the doc gave the advice to bind herself up so she'd dry out quicker, and I was screaming at the monitor - "you're leaking for a REASON! Do you know how many mothers would give ANYTHING to be able to leak like that, and you're wasting it? It's what your baby deserves, you clearly have a good supply, and you're not even trying!!!! " I was sooooo







and







, wondering why the doctor wasn't sending her to a lac cons., or why nobody had helped her out - I know I don't know the whole story but clearly she had a good early supply but wasn't interested in using it, and that's what bothered me - so many women try and can't for reasons of bad advice/no help/rare medical issues, but this woman seemed to not even care to try for the first few weeks even; the babe was only a week old or so.......arrrrghhhhhhh.....) - and Helen, I'm totally with you on the Golden Rule. BUT, more astounding to me is that DH is super sensitive to anything harming any child now...he's not really the most compassionate person in the world, but now he can't read news stories or listen to anything on TV or radio that involves a child being harmed. He has had a couple nightmares about our children getting sick and has been near tears in the morning telling me about them. So, I think proportionally he's gotten much "worse" (though I think it's a good thing) than I have, since I've always been a sap to at least some degree. And yes Candice, I get







: when I think of Ruby too.....

We haven't sidecarred yet, but need to this weekend now that DH will be back in town and we can figure something out - cause she just cannot fit in the bassinet anymore, and the crib in her room (where she sleeps from about 5am-9am while I work) is just too far away. I think we're gonna buy a small mini crib and only use 3 sides and strap it to our bed like that one picture, but it will just be a bit smaller cause our room isn't big enough for a full size crib.

Paddington, I heart your hair too, a lot - I really like that look....I'm stuck with fine, straight, light brown hair (it's fine, but there's a lot of it) so I recently had it cut into a choppy bob at about shoulder level. I had some caramel highlights in it while preggo with DD, but didn't have the time to get the cut and color this last visit; I'll probably go in another few months and get it colored and cut at the same time. I've never liked my hair this length before, but I guess since it's so layered I don't look like the little Dutch Boy, which I did with previous shoulder-length cuts.







It's usually longer, but DD is really grabby and at this length there's not enough to grab, and I hate wearing it up all day every day, which is what I was doing with it long recently. I've gone really short, too a couple times, the "mushroom" cut that I also could curl up and wear kind of off my face, but that's better when my face is thinner....

SPEAKING OF WHICH....I bought size 12 jeans today, cause my 14s were too big!!







: I haven't been a 12 since before I was pregnant with DS in 2003; now, keep in mind I'm super short (5 feet flat), so I still have a looooong way to go (I'd like to be a 6 or 8, which for 5 feet tall is still quite curvy) - but hey, it's progress!

Guess that's all for now - DH returns from his business trip tonight, my mom leaves tonight cause my new job training is over, and it's my first "real" day on the new job tomorrow - the software is really slick and I'm excited to get into some new specialties and accounts.

B's get degrees; B's get degrees!!!!!









Off to click, click, click - double


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
That leaves just two people to do the work.

You and me.

And there you are, sitting on your ass, at your computer, reading jokes.

Nice. Real nice.








:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Paddington, great hair, and cute kid too









i do love my kid














which is why i download my pics from my camera every month and between my kids somehow manage to take 70 to 90 pics and need copies of them *all*.









OH! and the hair thing: is definitely natural


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

*IT'S A BOY!*







YAY! I'm getting a nephew! I was totally wrong! YAY for boys!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I could make it to Boston, NY, or Baltimore/DC easily enough.

I could do NYC, I'm about 3 hours away but have lots of friends there so we could crash....anyone else????


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
*IT'S A BOY!*







YAY! I'm getting a nephew! I was totally wrong! YAY for boys!!

















Congrats, Auntie!!!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

She's due end of March/early April


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

OK, I'll make this brief, 'cause I know I don't like soapboxes directed at me very much 

Please don't use the jumpers! During my PT observations, the pediatric therapist I observed with went on a major vent session about these. They were actually banned for a while and she doesn't know why they were put back on the market. They can cause growth plate injuries. The epiphyseal plates at the ends of long bones, like the femur, don't fully close until the child is done growing... the impact of the jumping can damage these soft plates. It's not the same as bouncing them in your lap, etc -- you bear a lot of their weight and help control the impact.

OK, I'm off my soapbox. Motor development is my big hot button issue, so take me with a grain of salt if you don't see any problem.

Anyway... groovy locks, Pad! My hair is pretty long and kinda layered right now. I'm considering a thin, choppy bang... but my hairline is really low so I'm not sure. I'm going to go to my good hair lady that I trust when we move back and ask her opinion. The last time I had it cut was about 3 1/2 months ago. I went in to get the split ends trimmed off and the crazy old Okinawan lady used DULL SCISSORS to razor out my hair, so now it looks more frayed and nasty than before. I notice that a lot of the Okinawan girls have frayed ends, though... maybe she thought that I wanted the same style. Blegh. No. I like my super straight long hair to be shiny & clean. Oh well. And it is shedding like mad. Our poor vaccuum!

Nevie is on Day Four of her Operation: NO POOP. Yikes!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

DENIM SIDE and BATIK SIDE

This is made from a pair of Tommygirl Jeans and some sweet batik fabric in bright jewel tones. All cotton fabric. I will hand sew the pockets on where the seam is so there will be a pocket for use on each reversible side. This measures 28 1/2", it fits me - I'm a size 16. 5'4" - so it will probably be too saggy for a teenie mama, but I would guess (a guess!) that a sizes 10/12-18/20 could wear it comfortably.

(FWIW a medium new native (washed) measures 27" at the widest part of the pouch.)

Keep in mind that I am not a professional seamstress please. I can sew well, but I don't think I'd ever be good enough to WAHM at it. It's not going to fall apart or anything, but I don't want anyone dissappointed that it's not perfect.

All proceeds (besides postage and cost - i.e. profit) will be donated to a certain June mama.







:

To be sold by silent PM auction to highest bidder. I'll accept PMs until tomorrow night 11/15/06 midnight EST. I would prefer to take funded paypal for the transaction, but could also accept an MO or personal check by mail (I just can't take ccs, sorry!)

Is this a good idea? If anyone finds it offensive or spammy, please LMK rather than report me. I am not keeping any $ except for my cost and postage to you (which should be around $4.05 priority) so I don't expect it'll bother anyone, but you never know...so to be considerate I wanted to say LMK if you think it's inappropriate.

Hope you like it


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
*IT'S A BOY!*







YAY! I'm getting a nephew! I was totally wrong! YAY for boys!!









congrats lisa!!!














:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
congrats lisa!!!














:


oh crap. i hadn't of even thought about the whole circ issue. must educate them for sure, if they need me to, of course.

megs - makes sense. i don't think we're gonna use it anymore. i didn't like it today (although he did) and with that info, i think i'll just toss it down in the basement. now off to research some more..


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
oh crap. i hadn't of even thought about the whole circ issue. must educate them for sure, if they need me to, of course.

megs - makes sense. i don't think we're gonna use it anymore. i didn't like it today (although he did) and with that info, i think i'll just toss it down in the basement. now off to research some more..

opps. sorry. i'm kind of obsessive about that one..... it's why i wish girls on everyone i know.







:

megs, we have the exersaucer, not the jumper. he is not in it for long periods, just chews on the toys and plays the music, etc and only bounces when he is excited because one of us is reaching down to pick him up.... is it the same thing as the jumper though?????


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

My dh the PT, said yeah that sounds about right. Maggie gets into the exco saucer for about 12-20 minute sessions. If shes quiet, she is pooping.







DH is working his PT magic on her right now. So I guess she will crash out soon.

The shipping Gods are with me this week. Last week they were not. I am a major Net shopper because I hate to shop and most of the stuff we buy you cant find at Target etc. or the like. Anyhow, I was in a coop for sheer miricle and it took a slow boat from China is seems. Got it yesterday and it was posted for 11/2. The coop oraganizer is going out of her mind with all of the packgs coming late and its totally out of her hands.

Then this week- Talked to Marcy from Diaperco (and our ddc btw) yesterday about HHs. They showed up today at my door. It helps she is in my area though. Her baby is doing well btw too. Then late afternoon yesterday, I ordered the divinci code dvd from amazon and it got here at 9am. Also I am expecting a frontier order for me and 2 others and it will hopefully go along w the shipping gods as well- ordered that all last night. I have a frontier acct so if anyone wants in, LMK its real easy!








love this new symbol!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

(I suppose I'll use that instead of nak.)

LeighAnne, beautiful pouch!

Lisa, congrats!

So, Talula did a boob strike for a few hours today and my left boob got so hard I had to take matters into my own hands, if you will. I don't have a pump. I gave my beautiful Medela to a friend in need who had to return to work 3 months pp. Anywho, so I just milked myself like a cow and got about 4 oz. from one boob! We don't have bottles or sippy cups, so dh and dd fed some to Lu with a little spoon. It was fairly exciting. It was satisfying, because you know how people always want to start solids already so they can take part in the action? Well, spoonfuls of boobie-milk was the perfect compromise.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Phew  Thanks for not thinking I'm a preachy buttinsky about the jumpers!

ummm... for a one-year-old meet-up, I'm game! I'm always looking for an excuse to go to P-Town, anyway.

My anatomy paper is done! hooray. Now... I can focus on the 8 million OTHER assignments due this week, plus a test on Sunday.

Amy, what is Frontier?

ETA: never mind! I think I figured it out on Google... is it the natural foods co-op? Everywhere you wrote "coop" I just thought you meant, well, "coop", like chicken coop... I was so cornfused!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Megan, I wholly agree with your sig icons.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Megan, I wholly agree with your sig icons.

Maybe we should start a religion or something. They've been founded on less than a sincere reverence for caffeinated beans of pure delight. Ohhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... coffee coffee coffee... ohhhhhmmmmmmmmm

OK, y'all... I think I have figured out what my hobby will be when I get situated for a while: making soy wax candles. I adore -- ADORE -- the Votivo Vanilla Grapefruit, but I hate -- HATE -- spending $20 on a candle. I'd love to figure out how to make my own and keep myself supplied for the rest of me life.

ohhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmm... coffee coffee coffee ......... ohhhhhhmmmmmm


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

megs - do you think that the jumper is ok if they don't jump? i've put ruby in the one we were handed down a couple o times but her feet jst dangle and she kinda swings.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

i feel so burnt out.just had a pretty heated discussion with my sister. ::sigh::


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
megs - do you think that the jumper is ok if they don't jump? i've put ruby in the one we were handed down a couple o times but her feet jst dangle and she kinda swings.









: DS actually, when I think about it, never really jumped, per se - he would twinkle toe around and spin himself in circles, and bend his legs up and down with his feet planted (and loved doing it), but I can't really ever remember his feet leaving the ground and then impacting back down, which is what I would imagine would lead to issues, right?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
i feel so burnt out.just had a pretty heated discussion with my sister. ::sigh::









: sorry...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Wowzers! Y'all were busy today! This is what happens when I don't check in for 13 1/2 hours.







3 pages. Oy.

Let's see...

Lisa - congrats on the nephew, but I'm sorry you had a rough conversation. I have a "friend" from high school who is having a boy about two weeks before I am, and she's circumcising him, not going to breastfeed "I'll try it once, but if it doesn't work, it's not that big of a deal", believes strongly in CIO "sometimes you just have to, for your own sake" and things I'm insane for wanting a natural labor again "Oh hell no, give me drugs as soon as I walk in the door!!" So, I dread talking to her, and avoid her phone calls at all times. She also tells me I only have one child, which is an even bigger trigger issue for me than all the other ones...don't you dare tell me I'm only a mom because I've given birth.







:

Paddington - LOVE your hair!

Megan - I haven't had coffee since I got pregnant with Sam last September. The smell caused a really strong aversion, and I just haven't wanted it with Jackson, even though I like the smell again. My dad orders his coffee beans from Taraja, Indonesia, which is right near the island of Java...yes, the point of origin for coffee. It is KICKIN coffee, and he orders like 10 pound bags. Amazing stuff. Maybe after jackson comes and we have an appropriate kitchen, I can make coffee in the morning, at least for Brad. It's a really strong comfort smell for me. Reminds me of my daddy.







:

Candice - Korin's sig makes me weepy too.









Korin - I LOVE that I get to see new pics of Ruby everyday! She's too darn cute!

Helen - come to DC or Baltimore!!! They're each only an hour from me, and I'll feed you! The least I can do is offer you a home-cooked meal.







Speaking of which, I got a call on my cell phone from someone in Lowell, MA last night. Was it you? I assume not, as I have no idea how you'd get ahold of my cell phone number, and I didn't answer because I didn't recognize the number, and the person didn't leave a voicemail. I did a reverse lookup on the # which is how I know it was from Lowell. Weird!

I would LOVE to do a 1 year meetup! And Amy and I can bring the "old" babies...and I'll bring the new baby!!









On Oprah - didn't see it, but read the synopsis, and I must say, no one taught me how to be a parent, it just came instinctually. It feels right to carry my baby as much as possible. It feels right to breastfeed, and not let my kids cry, and be as gentle as possible when disciplining them. I know the difference between the sad/scared/tired/wet/just plain cranky cry because I listened to her. Plus, trial and error.







That said, motherhood does not come naturally to everyone, nor is it ever easy, and I can see how someone would just to "grasp at straws" so to speak, that are being offered by a "professional" or "expert." Not everyone can be as wonderful as we are.







: (and yes, I mean that in complete jest, of course).

I waited on over 200 people today in a 7 hour period today. CRAZY!

My house smells like rum/chocolate/caramel/bananas/pumpkin. It's a really odd combination, and the rum is definitely winning out. I personally hate dark liquor, so the smell is making me a little icky feeling, but it's alright.

Hmmm...I think that's it for now.

Oh, I missed you ladies.







No, really, I did!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Hmmm... I need to do more looking-into the jumper thing. I'd be WAY speaking out of my knowledge base to say whether or not swinging/swaying is bad. I doubt it, simply from a force mechanics standpoint. If you're not creating a force, then it can't act on anything... How wide are the seats? Are they better than a Bjorn? And exersaucers aren't dangerous for brief periods, so... just thinking "out loud", but it doesn't seem bad.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Hmmm... I need to do more looking-into the jumper thing. I'd be WAY speaking out of my knowledge base to say whether or not swinging/swaying is bad. I doubt it, simply from a force mechanics standpoint. If you're not creating a force, then it can't act on anything... How wide are the seats? Are they better than a Bjorn? And exersaucers aren't dangerous for brief periods, so... just thinking "out loud", but it doesn't seem bad.

It's funny you say the exersaucer isn't bad, 'cause Sam's neonatologist would strongly disagree with you! She absolutely hates them, and thinks they're evil.







Then again, she's seen countless babies being put in them long before they're ready and ending up bowlegged because the babies can't stand flat-footed and end up rolling on their arches. She actually said, "if you have to put her down for a few minutes, I'd much rather you just lay her on the floor. She'll develop much more quickly without the deformed skeleton."







This is the same woman who, after hearing that I carry Samantha every time we leave the house and that she spends at least half her day strapped to my body or in my lap, said, "Thank you. I wish more parents knew how great it was to carry their babies! No wonder she's caught up so quickly!"







:

That said, for a "normal" baby (i.e. not a preemie) who's strong and big enough to stand flat footed in one, I agree that they're handy for short periods, especially if you're going to be watching your kiddo for signs of fatigue, which is when the damage is done.

Oh, Sam has her first boyfriend.







My friend who has been watching her while I work has a three year old son named Gavin. The first time she watched Sam, Gavin wanted to nap with her, and feed her, and sat beside her all day playing. Today, he fed her, helped change her diaper (something her own sisters won't do!) and read her a story.







: My friend said that she was in the kitchen and heard G make believing that his horse had a girlfriend, and she asked who his gf was. He said, very shyly, "Sammy. She's booteeful." He's the only one who's ever called her Sammy, and she coos at him shen he does. B said he wanted to talk to Gavin and ask what his intentions were with our baby girl.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Sarah, that's the sweetest story about Gavin. That's the name of the little boy who was over at our house last week, too! He couldn't SAY whether he wanted Nevie to go steady with him, but I think it was implied...

I don't really plan to do the exersaucer thing, but I also don't think they're patently evil. I'm sure your neonate has just seen them overused all the time. I guess you'd start to get really passionate about a subject when it's constantly in your face. Moderation in all things! Just goes to prove -- again -- that there is no lack of things to get freaked out about as a new mama.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I could do NYC, I'm about 3 hours away but have lots of friends there so we could crash....anyone else????


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
ummm... for a one-year-old meet-up, I'm game! I'm always looking for an excuse to go to P-Town, anyway.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I would LOVE to do a 1 year meetup! And Amy and I can bring the "old" babies...and I'll bring the new baby!!










Awesome! Let's think of where people live (assuming they'll be in the same place next year)
Helen-- MA
Sarah--MD
Amy--Chicago
Meg--Portland(soon)
Korin--Portland
Candice--Portland (portland is apparently the place to be!)
BFM--Pennsylvania
Mearaina--Penn.
Jessica (me)--MD

where is everyone else? I'll keep track, just because I'm curious at least.

Candice, you totally made me laugh out loud. Awesome about the boob juice feeding.

Hey! Not only did P roll over yesterday, now he scrunch-crawls. It's so cute! Half the time he just ends up rotating himself in a circle. But today I watched, and he DID make progress towards me.







:

Amy, tell me about Frontier. ?

So, I was thinking today. You all really feel like my friends!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

MCIMOM, Marlow's Mom, and myself are all in Michigan. M, M, M!

Now off to compose an email to my sister. Ugh.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Jessica, I can't remember do you live in Baltimore? Samantha and I will be there on Friday because she has to have a test done at UofM. Maybe we could meet you for lunch?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll be living in Spokane or Tacoma, WA, soon. Definitely Spokane until the summer.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Pad, love, love your hair!! I think I told y'all that I just chopped off 13" of my hair a couple months ago and donated it to Locks of Love. Now I have a bob w/ a step in the back (the back is shorter than the front) I love it, so much cooler off the back of my neck. Plus, I always wore my hair up in a clip, never down. I also have short, short bangs, always have. Kinda like Bettie Page bangs. Its kinda my trademark (eventhough I stole it from the 40's)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
DENIM SIDE and BATIK SIDE

How awesome is that!!! I LOVE it. Not a seamstress my bootie!!! It looks professional to me!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
i feel so burnt out.just had a pretty heated discussion with my sister. ::sigh::

((Hugs)) mama. Im sorry.

I wish J.C would pop thru a tooth already







: Poor thing is constantly chewing on his fingers and if you get your fingers anywhere near his face, he'll lunge for them like a rabid dog







Plus, he can wet a shirt in seconds flat! My first didnt get her first tooth till she was almost a year old and my 2nd got 6 teeth all at once at 6mos.

I love this







too!! Can't wait to see it on many public places and have people smile at you for nip'ing instead of gawking or giving you this







:

About the weight/size issue...Im maybe 4'11" more like 4'10 and certainly can't claim to be in 5' range and Im a size 12. I weigh 145 right now. I was a size 5 before I had any of the kiddos and a size 8 after my first. Then after Carson I stayed a size 12 till I got pregnant w/ J.C. So I would LOVE to get back to a 5, but would be happy to be a size 8. Plus, since Im so short if I gain/lose even 5lbs its totally noticeable, so you can imagine what an extra 30lbs looks like.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

ahh. i love you girls, too.

missed you today sarah! please don't push yourself too hard. hope today wasn't too long for you... it's good that they have decent boyfriends early. gavin sounds like a prince!

sorry you had a bad talk with your sister lisa... i know that sucks....

Hey! you gotta get as far to the west as possible! i'm the only one over here in california!!

and thanks for the hair compliments!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Awesome! Let's think of where people live (assuming they'll be in the same place next year)
Helen-- MA
Sarah--MD
Amy--Chicago
Meg--Portland(soon)
Korin--Portland
Candice--Portland (portland is apparently the place to be!)
BFM--Pennsylvania
Mearaina--Penn.
Jessica (me)--MD

where is everyone else? I'll keep track, just because I'm curious at least.

So, I was thinking today. You all really feel like my friends!










I think Im the only one in the "Dirty South"







Im in a suburb of Jackson, Mississippi. But Im up for a one yr old meeting. I gotta a car







Hey Pad, I guess I could always "go visit" my family in Orange County (they pay for us to fly out) and just happen to have a nice little meet up all arranged









And I totally feel like I've made a "gaggle"







of life long friends too! Love ya ladies


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Paddington - cool hair!

LeighAnne - gorgeous pouch! Sure looks professional to me (but then again I can't sew on a button!)

Lisa - congrats on the nephew, GL with the nocirc talk, and sorry about the fight with sis

Kelly - Andrew is doing the same thing, thankfully he doesn't seem to be in pain but he drools like crazy and does the rabid dog thing at anything that comes near his face (including his sisters' food-grimy fingers, ugh!)

Megs - I heard the same about the jumpers. Many IRL friends have them but I've always been afraid of them. As for the exersaucer, though - now I'm worried - I do put Andrew in it but only for a few minutes....

I'm up for a meetup anywhere around here - we're in a great location - 40 min from Philly, 40 min from Wilmington, 2 hrs from NYC, 2 1/2 hrs from D.C., 1 1/2 hrs from Baltimore....we can pretty much get anywhere when it's worth it









Hair - I have very long hair, and it looks pretty when I blow-dry it but that rarely happens now, with 3 kiddos to tend to! Usually it air-dries and then it just kinda hangs there







: Not much shape to it right now but I'm thinking of getting a trim with some layers or something when I have my highlights filled in on Thursday. I do like my color - the girls who does it is SO good. I SO lucked out finding her - she's a young single mom who used to work in a top salon but quit to stay home with her little boy, so now she does hair out of her house, or comes to your house - which is so great, she does a salon-quality color and cut right in my living room while her son plays with my girls and I can sit and nurse the baby and tell her I need her to stop so I can change him or whatever I need to do, it's awesome.

I am 5'8" and weigh 203







and you must all really be my friends because I don't admit that to just anyone!







Anyway, it's too much, but thankfully I am tall and large-framed so it doesn't look like as much as it sounds (most people IRL are really surprised to hear I weigh that much). I still need to lose some though - I've been doing OK (I got up to 245 when pg) thanks to being off dairy and nuts, and working out at Curves whenever I can! Anyway, it's been a few years since I've been under 200 lbs, so I am sooooo excited that I'm about to be in the 100's again!! I'm starting to fit back into clothes I haven't worn in forever (I'm a size 14 now) which is nice because my stuff from back then is much nicer (that's when I was working and we had two incomes so I bought good stuff, unlike now where the kids get adorable shoes from Nordstrom and I get the buy-one-get-one-half-off at Payless special!)

But speaking of clothes - do any of you gals buy nursing clothes? If you do, what brands do you like? I used to only buy a few nursing dresses, since you really can't nurse in a regular dress but pretty much any top you can manage nurse in. However, I was thinking I would like to get a few nursing tops for our upcoming trip just so I'm not showing my stretch-marked tummy to all the relatives and friends I haven't seen in years! I used to order from Motherwear, but their quality has gone down and honestly I don't think their stuff is that cute this season anyway. On the other hand, all my LLL friends love Expressiva. Anyone ordered from them before? How do their sizes run? I am torn between getting Ls or XLs. According to the size chart I should be an XL, but that seems really big - I am fitting into L in most other brands, plus I'm still working on losing weight, so I hate to buy something that's gonna be too big in a couple of months....


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I think Im the only one in the "Dirty South"







Im in a suburb of Jackson, Mississippi.

Darn, I wish we were heading farther west on our big southern trip we're doing next week! We're going to VA, WV, TN, NC, and SC - but alas, not MS.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Lisa (Mearaina)







:

(saw it in your blog while attending to my clicking assignments!!)

Heidi - LOVE the quote on your blog, that is hilarious!! I'm gonna use that one....


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
But speaking of clothes - do any of you gals buy nursing clothes? If you do, what brands do you like? I used to only buy a few nursing dresses, since you really can't nurse in a regular dress but pretty much any top you can manage nurse in. However, I was thinking I would like to get a few nursing tops for our upcoming trip just so I'm not showing my stretch-marked tummy to all the relatives and friends I haven't seen in years! I used to order from Motherwear, but their quality has gone down and honestly I don't think their stuff is that cute this season anyway. On the other hand, all my LLL friends love Expressiva. Anyone ordered from them before? How do their sizes run? I am torn between getting Ls or XLs. According to the size chart I should be an XL, but that seems really big - I am fitting into L in most other brands, plus I'm still working on losing weight, so I hate to buy something that's gonna be too big in a couple of months....

i've had pretty decent experience with motherhood tops - they're not always great, but they do have some decent stuff. i've had good experience with motherwear and expressiva too, but usually went with the less expensive motherhood stuff. here's one link: http://mommygear.com/shortsleeved_tops.htm
and this is the best list bar none: http://www.kjsl.com/~beanmom/nursing.html#L

I always buy big in shirts. with pants it's sometimes bitten me in the butt, but I've never gone wrong ordering big in tops...just my experience.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Lisa (Mearaina)







:

Thanks!

And I'm up for a meet up anywhere...have tent, will travel


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
But speaking of clothes - do any of you gals buy nursing clothes? If you do, what brands do you like? I used to only buy a few nursing dresses, since you really can't nurse in a regular dress but pretty much any top you can manage nurse in. However, I was thinking I would like to get a few nursing tops for our upcoming trip just so I'm not showing my stretch-marked tummy to all the relatives and friends I haven't seen in years!

I have 3 or 4 nursing tops that I'm not using, I think they're a L...I'd be happy to send them to you! They're the fake wrap kind, not the slit opening kind, but they just don't fit me right but I never got around to returning them. PM me if you're interested. There is a pale blue, a red, a red tie dye, and I think an olive print one, too...

I just but tshirts with V-necks and spandex, and...well...."whip it out".







:


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

We're moving!!!!







yay, finally! Found a place! I'm so tired of living here with my parents









BFM--I love that quote!







hehe.. Also, I've got a few nursing shirts I can send you. I just need to go through all the boxes & sort through what I actually use.. Do you need dressy stuff or just normal wear?. Umm... Does anyone need maternity clothes? or know anyone that does? I've got a ton that I need to rid of....

I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow and I'm so excited! I'm prbably cutting at least 5 in. off. that's the only way I cut my hair is at least 5in. I normally try and wait til I can cut about 12 in off to donate but it's driving me crazy!! hehe..

ok off to read some more


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Criminey, i can hardly keep up with you guys.









ok.... Nursing tops - I have been wearing a nursing tank under a long sleeved t-shirt or a t-shirt with a light bra under. I am a 34b, so i don't need a lot of coverage.









I'm about at my pre preg weight, I think... my clothes fit weird tho.
Hair - I cut mine off at about 35 weeks.







it was hot and I was bored. I cut off about 13 inches but haven't sent it in to LoL yet. I plan to tho!

About the exersaucer/bouncer/swing/etc... i think if we're putting our kids in them for a few mins a day to pee, shower or fry the bacon, it's ok. moderation is key, and unlikely to cause damage... i think detriment happens when unattached kids are left there for hours. I'm glad all of our 'accoutremonts' were hand me downs. I didn't pay a dime for any of them so who cares if they get used









Ok. off to post tonights pix of ruby!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
i have in the past and i have 3 motherhoodshirts i'd love to send you FFS - $4.05 so I can just send it click-n-ship from home and not stand in line at the PO. One is a white smocked top, one is a baby blue, one is a brownish/reddish floral print. PM me if you want them and you can just paypal me the shipping.

i've had pretty decent experience with motherhood tops - they're not always great, but they do have some decent stuff. i've had good experience with motherwear and expressiva too, but usually went with the less expensive motherhood stuff. here's one link: http://mommygear.com/shortsleeved_tops.htm
and this is the best list bar none: http://www.kjsl.com/~beanmom/nursing.html#L

I always buy big in shirts. with pants it's sometimes bitten me in the butt, but I've never gone wrong ordering big in tops...just my experience.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I have 3 or 4 nursing tops that I'm not using, I think they're a L...I'd be happy to send them to you! They're the fake wrap kind, not the slit opening kind, but they just don't fit me right but I never got around to returning them. PM me if you're interested. There is a pale blue, a red, a red tie dye, and I think an olive print one, too...

I just but tshirts with V-necks and spandex, and...well...."whip it out".







:










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
We're moving!!!!







yay, finally! Found a place! I'm so tired of living here with my parents









BFM--I love that quote!







hehe.. Also, I've got a few nursing shirts I can send you. I just need to go through all the boxes & sort through what I actually use.. Do you need dressy stuff or just normal wear?. Umm... Does anyone need maternity clothes? or know anyone that does? I've got a ton that I need to rid of....

Wow, you guys are too sweet







: Thank you SO much for offering, but we are leaving for our trip in just a few days & I need to get some things to wear before then - Expressiva has overnight shipping and I just sold a bunch of old clothes on eBay so I think I'm just gonna use my profit toward a few things, get them shipped quickly and take my chances! If they don't fit, I guess I'll have to go on a crash diet







But thank you so much for the generous offers!!

Heidi - congrats on finding a new place!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh and LeighAnne, too funny - that kjsl site is my LLL co-Leader Jennifer! Small world!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

BFM -- way to go on the weight loss! Sounds like you are being really dedicated & proactive with your plan. Every little bit helps, right? I'm digging the weights/legs routine on my latest Women' Health mag pullout poster. It takes, oh, 15 minutes and hits all the "biggies." It's intended for folks short on time... helllooooo, new mommies!

When we move home, I'm starting the search for a used, good rowing machine and we need an adjustable weight bench and a barbell rack. Then we're home-gym-complete! I really got into lifting in Iraq last summer -- want to get my bench press back up... lord knows my biceps get enough of a workout lately... I have my 10-year high school reunion next summer to motivate me. Let's show those stupid boys what they were missing, eh? Mostly it's just for me, though. I love feeling strong and healthy.

Alright, I'm totally rambling, so I'll sign off now.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
BFM -- way to go on the weight loss! Sounds like you are being really dedicated & proactive with your plan. Every little bit helps, right? I'm digging the weights/legs routine on my latest Women' Health mag pullout poster. It takes, oh, 15 minutes and hits all the "biggies." It's intended for folks short on time... helllooooo, new mommies!

When we move home, I'm starting the search for a used, good rowing machine and we need an adjustable weight bench and a barbell rack. Then we're home-gym-complete! I really got into lifting in Iraq last summer -- want to get my bench press back up... lord knows my biceps get enough of a workout lately... I have my 10-year high school reunion next summer to motivate me. Let's show those stupid boys what they were missing, eh? Mostly it's just for me, though. I love feeling strong and healthy.

Alright, I'm totally rambling, so I'll sign off now.

Well, thanks, but to be honest it's less my dedication and more the fact that Andrew is allergic to my two favorite food categories (anything with milk and anything with nuts) and it's easy to lose weight when you can't eat anything you actually like for months!







Which is another ploy I used when justifying to DH why I wanted to buy some new nursing clothes - hey, I am sacrificing for this kid, may as well feed him in style!







:

Curves is great though - love that place. It's a quick but fun and effective workout, strength and cardio at once and you're in and out - the one 5 min from me opens at 6am so I can go early and get back before DH needs to leave for work. Once I got over the hurdle of getting my butt out of bed earlier than I'd like, it's a great movtivator - I could never stick to an exercise plan at home or on my own - this is the only thing that's ever worked for me because I need the "ok I'm going to the gym now" routine to actually do something! And I like the no pressure (read: no men staring!) atmosphere and all the girls in the circuit chat - yeah in case you hadn't noticed I like to









Really better sign off now....DD1 has ballet and tap in the morning and it'll take me forever to find her dance clothes in this mess of a house...


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Curves sounds like a great way to get started on a fitness program... I've heard there are issues with plateauing, but by the time you get to that point (and you will!), you'll have more know-how and confidence to step out on your own routine.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Heidi - Congrats on finding the place! If you need to get rid of the maternity clothes, check out the Holiday Helper thread. There are several mamas in need who could use good maternity clothes. The link to the thread is in my sig, just pm spatulagirl and she'll hook you up with the correct MIN if you wanna go that route.









So I got smart and got the Paypal Mastercard. it should be here in a week or two. This way it debits straight from my PP account, and I don't have to use "our" money for things like shipping, ingredients, packaging. I can keep all business costs in one place, which is super handy.

The weight issue...I'm 5'5", and the smallest I've ever been was my senior year of high school when I had a six pack and weighed 175. Seriously. my childhood doc thinks my blood is lead. Now I'm about 240, but I've been pregnant for over a year, so I'm cutting myself some slack. I lost 10 pounds within the first two weeks after having Sam, just from walking 2 miles a day back and forth from the hospital, so I'm hoping that tandem nursing and walking after Jackson arrives will help the weight fall off this time too. I'd love to get back down to the 175-180 range, hopefully by June, which is my 5 year high school reunion. Yes, 5 years...I'm just a baby.









Um, let's see...what else? Oh...not working today.







Brad and I woke up this morning, he cuddled up behind me and said, "Call in sick. Rest. I love you." Then he kissed my head and got up to get ready for work.







He rocks big time. So today I'm going to relax a bit, then package the goodies I made last night. Just might head to the post office today. There are a few mamas who are waiting for goodies.









My mamaw loves Curves. She's almost 71 (her birthday is my due date) and attends her class three days a week. She's also a full-time practicing divorce attorney and works 70ish hours a week. She's crazy busy. That's what happens when millionaires get divorced.









I've been wearing a nursing tank instead of a "normal" bra for about 9 months now, just because it's so much more comfortable. It is hard to find ones that fit this much boobage though.







I am about a 40F, maybe bigger. Don't really know, haven't measured in a long time, and they keep getting bigger. At least they're moderately perky.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I've been wearing a nursing tank instead of a "normal" bra for about 9 months now, just because it's so much more comfortable. It is hard to find ones that fit this much boobage though.







I am about a 40F, maybe bigger. Don't really know, haven't measured in a long time, and they keep getting bigger. At least they're moderately perky.









ok - so what nursing tank do you use then? i have had two 40D/E (largest size they have i think) bravado tanks borrowed to me by my pg friend, and i like them, but not enough to spend $47 each, yk? and i've had the target and motherhood brands and sold them off b/c they just don't fit me right (mostly they aren't long enough for my liking and keep riding up, but also the arm holes seem big and even though i tighten the straps there isn't enough support for the 'big girls' yk?). i had two old style glamourmoms, but they were just too tight. i'd love to try the new glamourmom long style, but again $39 just isn't it the budget to "try" something right now. i need to *know* it works to justify that expense with funds this tight...anyway...long rambling story aside, my point is - what do you use? LOL

Korin.







: I







you! first, you used the word "criminey" and second, you suggested it was ok to use my graco jumper (which mikey loves and i have used for short periods of time for the last two months he's had excellent head control) and swing or other accoutrements so that I could...and I quote..."fry bacon"







:







:







: Okay Carol...I won't forget to let him know he's a man either!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

, in general









so if BFM isn't in on the nursing tops, I would love to try out a few, if anyone is interested in sending some my way







: I wear an XL.

Leigh Anne, I have a nursing tank I like, it is from lactation connection (dot com) and I would wear an XL. Last I measured I was a 38E. It also has fully adjustable straps, which I need. And I think it's only like $20.
Nursing tanks rock.

Sarah, yay, no work! As for B-more, I work here. So I am in for lunch Friday. I don't have *too* much time, but let's try to work something out! I work downtown. BTW, I went to MD Law, so I know exactly where you'll be (at the Hospital, right?) I hope Sam is ok.

What else. My baby boy is totally driving me crazy. Last night he didn't go to sleep until 11. I wake up at 6am, so I don't ever feel like I get enough sleep. Then I got really POed at DH. He suggested I put DS on a schedule. Argh! I told him he was wrong, babies don't go on schedules, and sleeping next to DS doesn't ruin his ability to sleep on his own, and you should go get a job so i can stay home because you can't be trusted with DS.
um, I think I went a little off the deep end







but I think the real problem is that we don't connect (DH and I) as much as we need. because when we talk, we agree. (read: if we talked, DH would see how right I am


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Jessica - Sam's fine, just a followup with the pediatric surgeon about her kidney reflux. She has to have a VCUG done to analyze the degree of reflux. When she was a month old, she had a grade 2-3, out of 5, which means there's a 50/50 chance it'll resolve on its own. Now 6 months later, we need to check and see if it's getting better or worse. If it's getting better, good, if it's getting worse, we'll have to talk about surgery, most likely so that she doesn't get debilitating bladder and kidney infections like I did as a kid.

Oh, a VCUG is when they insert a catheter and then fill the bladder with radioactive dye, and then do an u/s to see if the dye is staying in the bladder or flowing back up in to the kidneys.

Her appt is at 10, and we should be out of there at 11ish I think. Just let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I think Im the only one in the "Dirty South"







Im in a suburb of Jackson, Mississippi. But Im up for a one yr old meeting. I gotta a car







Hey Pad, I guess I could always "go visit" my family in Orange County (they pay for us to fly out) and just happen to have a nice little meet up all arranged









And I totally feel like I've made a "gaggle"







of life long friends too! Love ya ladies









hee. i stay in huntington beach when i am in the oc. at the in-laws... so just let me know!

oh, saw your hair! it is really cute! i couldn't post to your blog cause i don't have a google/blog account.... i have a LOT of accounts to check, not sure i can handle another...







: you have a highlight in it though? i though most places only took virgin hair?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok. I just woke up and my sister has already called my house twice! I haven't answered.







: I'm not ready. But aparently my email struck a cord.

Nursing tops. I have one that my friend gave me. That's it. And I do have a nursing tank but never use it. I just wear regular shirts.

Last night was a bit crazy. After I got the dc to bed and it was time for us to go, Elijah wakes up. So I nurse him back to sleep and then Marley wakes up. I go lay with her and hear Elijah again. So then Marley is settled down and I change Elijah and nurse again. I finally think they're good and then I hear the footsteps of Marley. ::sigh:: So I go with her for another 20 minutes and finally alas, I was able to sleep myself.














:

Marley had a great dream about being a ballerenia. She said her teacher was talking about her ballet shoes and her skirt.







She woke up saying, "Daddy, did you know I had a dream last night?!' 'I was in ballet with my g/f!"


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh, a VCUG is when they insert a catheter and then fill the bladder with radioactive dye, and then do an u/s to see if the dye is staying in the bladder or flowing back up in to the kidneys.

Her appt is at 10, and we should be out of there at 11ish I think. Just let me know what you want to do.

Oh, ok, a friend of mine has a daughter with that same condition. Ok, I'll pm you my contact info and we can work this out.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Ok. I just woke up and my sister has already called my house twice! I haven't answered.







: I'm not ready. But aparently my email struck a cord.

if you are willing to share, what have you said/written to her? what is her reaction?
If you don't want to share, I totally understand!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Korin.







: I







you! first, you used the word "criminey" and second, you suggested it was ok to use my graco jumper (which mikey loves and i have used for short periods of time for the last two months he's had excellent head control) and swing or other accoutrements so that I could...and I quote..."fry bacon"







:







:







: Okay Carol...I won't forget to let him know he's a man either!









:







:







:







:







:

geeze guys, people are going to think i'm crazy laughing in my office at 6:30 in the morning when i am still supposed to be half asleep...

Meg~i'm with you this morning...


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

i have a stupid question.
ds is about 18lbs+. I usually nurse him lying down because we're in bed, or I lie down on the couch.
When I try to nurse him sitting up, in cradle hold (though when he was a newborn I usually used the cross cradle and when he was brand new I used football) he gets mad and often won't eat, or won't eat calmly. I think he's frustrated taht there isn't anything behind him supporting him (like the bed is when lying down) and he doesn't seem to know what to do with his arms (though when we're lying down, he's always touching me and pushing on me).
So... I'm finding it difficult to get the right positioning. Can you all tell me how you're doing it? Even a pic would be helpful.







:
I feel like such a dweeb!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

All right, peeps, gotta get people paid today, so gonna sign off.

Lisa~ Take your time and sort out what you are feeling/want to say before you answer. I think it's okay to dodge for a few hours...

Sarah~ enjoy your day off....







:

My dcp takes a week off in the summer (not sure which week she is taking this year) and dh and I were thinking about doing the trip to seattle, you know the train... coast starlight....

what other options for getting further east? oh, i have family in colorado (totally off the grid...) and a good friend who is moving to boise at the beginning of december.... technically, i have other family in pittsburgh but, um, we don't visit them.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
i have a stupid question.
ds is about 18lbs+. I usually nurse him lying down because we're in bed, or I lie down on the couch.
When I try to nurse him sitting up, in cradle hold (though when he was a newborn I usually used the cross cradle and when he was brand new I used football) he gets mad and often won't eat, or won't eat calmly. I think he's frustrated taht there isn't anything behind him supporting him (like the bed is when lying down) and he doesn't seem to know what to do with his arms (though when we're lying down, he's always touching me and pushing on me).
So... I'm finding it difficult to get the right positioning. Can you all tell me how you're doing it? Even a pic would be helpful.







:
I feel like such a dweeb!

why is that a stupid question? nursing positions and what your babe likes are very serious. for the first almost 2 months, jonah would ONLY nurse lying down. and he does get more kicky when we nurse sitting, but i think it is because it is not as quiet an area and he is too busy trying to check everything out... and yes, his arms are all over the place these days, clutching at my boob, grabbing for my hair or glasses... we just do the standard cradle hold position though... maybe you can use a pillow to boost him/support him a little?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Jes, sounds good, just pm me and I'll call you when I'm done with the doc. I think I'm gonna try and get there really early tomorrow because there's a chance we could be seen early. Here's hopin!

Oh, I have been wearing a Target nursing tank. It fits well enough, although the girls do fall out the sides when I'm laying on my back.







The shelf in the motherhood maternity tank tops is way too teeny.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

That was interesting to know about the jumpers and growth plates. Ds #1 loved his jumper (Graco)for about a 2 month period, but I believe all things in moderation. Gabriel loves his exersaucer. He is so happy to be upright and able to use his hands on objects that way and to CHEW! But he only lasts about 15 minutes, then he's ready to get out. But, it does come in handy for making dinner or other such things.

I'm in MD too, BTW.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
why is that a stupid question? nursing positions and what your babe likes are very serious. for the first almost 2 months, jonah would ONLY nurse lying down. and he does get more kicky when we nurse sitting, but i think it is because it is not as quiet an area and he is too busy trying to check everything out... and yes, his arms are all over the place these days, clutching at my boob, grabbing for my hair or glasses... we just do the standard cradle hold position though... maybe you can use a pillow to boost him/support him a little?

thanks Paddington. I think I'll try the support and see if that works. I tried the boppy when he was a newborn but it didn't work too well for me. I think a regular pillow might be a better choice now.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Amy, thanks! My dad always loves trying new things.









So, one week from today in my pregnancy with Samantha, I went in to labor for the first time. I'll be 26weeks tomorrow, and so far have only had one or two bouts of BH contractions. I had them fairly frequently with Bubbas starting at around 21 wks, so it bodes well that I haven't had 'em much yet. I think this little guy might just keep cooking the 11 weeks he needs to in order to be a full term baby!!! Hard to believe I could have a baby in just 11 weeks! They're giving me my last progesterone injection at 36 weeks, and the half-life of the progesterone means it should stay active in my system for a week, which puts our earliest due date at Feb. 1. Time flies! I'm looking forward to meeting him, just not before February.









And we pick up the keys to our new house in 5 days. I am so excited I can hardly stand it! I'll post pics when I can.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
thanks Paddington. I think I'll try the support and see if that works. I tried the boppy when he was a newborn but it didn't work too well for me. I think a regular pillow might be a better choice now.

yeah, i had a boppy with ds1, thing never got used....except occasionally i could lay him in it while still in the sling (he liked the feeling that he was still being held) so that i could EAT for a minute. ds1 was the sort who liked to be held ALL THE TIME. the boppy just didn't have the right feel to it....


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:

Meet up= I am attending (and so is Bundlefishmama) the LLL convention this summer in Chicago. We also might drive east to Ohio for a few days to visit DH's sister, to CT to visit his brother, and then Philly and the JErsey shore if my parents plan to do that again. Or if Maggie can fly we might say forget the trip and fly to philly then drive to the shore and maybe CT. We dont know yet.
My cousin and I are going to the convention also!!!!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
hee. i stay in huntington beach when i am in the oc. at the in-laws... so just let me know!

oh, saw your hair! it is really cute! i couldn't post to your blog cause i don't have a google/blog account.... i have a LOT of accounts to check, not sure i can handle another...







: you have a highlight in it though? i though most places only took virgin hair?










We go to OC also. to Tustin! I'm all up for a meet







hehe, just let me know so we can plan our trip out heheh


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
MCIMOM, Marlow's Mom, and myself are all in Michigan. M, M, M!

Now off to compose an email to my sister. Ugh.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Lindsey, I've missed you! I was just about to PM you and see if you were alright.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
thanks Paddington. I think I'll try the support and see if that works. I tried the boppy when he was a newborn but it didn't work too well for me. I think a regular pillow might be a better choice now.


i used to lay Marlow next to me when nursing laying down but now she lays across my belly. belly to belly. It's easier on my back.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Lindsey, I've missed you! I was just about to PM you and see if you were alright.









ugg. I missed you too i want be here more







I have a big paper due tomorrow for an art history class and EVERYTIME i come back here to post there is over a BILLION new posts I have to catch up on.

i love this DDC!

Lisa, I just had a big email fight with my sister...I got the apology email this morning. not to sound too childish but I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Lisa, I just had a big email fight with my sister...I got the apology email this morning. not to sound too childish but I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









: i would do that too.







:

okay so good news: jonah woke less frequntly last night and i got 2 hour stretches of sleep instead of one hour.









bad news: jonah woke less frequntly last night and i am so engorged!









and how do i feel about my pump right now?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Jessica, maybe your milk is coming out too quickly in that position.

I can't keep up with you ladies. My computer is being a jerk today.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i have to go to work tp treat one patient, and then meetings. ruby is going with me, but i'd much rather snuggle i bed all day!

time to shower.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Helen - come to DC or Baltimore!!! They're each only an hour from me, and I'll feed you! The least I can do is offer you a home-cooked meal.







Speaking of which, I got a call on my cell phone from someone in Lowell, MA last night. Was it you?

Heh, wasn't me. I was illin' last night! My sister and some friends live in Baltimore, and my parents are in Richmond, so I get to that area fairly frequently.

I've been wearing non nursing non-underwire bras and just moving the whole cup. I lift my shirt. I don't care anymore. In winter, I may layer a tank top under my shirt to keep my tum warm.

Jessica: The My Brest Friend pillow might make him feel like he's sidelying. We do sidelying a lot too, and sometimes she's a pill when I sit up, but we fiddle until we find something.

Now, file under unexpected, I had to go to the ER this morning. Seems I have a massive sinus infection that spread to my eye. Oops. So I left with Tylenol 3, an antibiotic, eye drops, and Diflucan for the inevitable thrush. Oh joyyyy. I talked them out of iv antibiotics. So weird. I thought I was getting a cold the past few days, then last night my eye hurt. This morning there was a bright red streak running from my inner eye down my cheek, so my doctor sent me to the hospital. Gross! Now that I took a T3, I feel less like ripping my face off.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Does anyone know about dental fillings?

I need to have mine redone as they have worn out. I want some that aren't going to make me sick or something????

oh and now Malrow likes going out and likes strangers...all of the sudden she is not shy.

And Marlow likes to sing with me. Does anyone else's baby do this? She started singing with me to Neil Young's, Hey Babe, at the part where they go "ohhuuuwooooah", she sings along. I have to record it but then you'd hear my horrible voice too.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Helen, those tops are so pretty! Very cool.

Poor Sam is so constipated that when she does finally poop, she screams in pain and bleeds.







I've given her apple juice, water, suppositories, etc. Nothing is helping. What I wouldn't give to have some breastmilk right about now! Baby needs it









On the plus side, I got back from my fetal echocardiogram, and there are no medium or large defects in Jackson's heart. They can't see small ones, so they just look for big ones. So far so good.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Helen- I'll take the tops and I'll give you some $ for them if you want,I'll even pick them up so you don't have to ship them!

darnit!

I hope you feel better Helen.
Sarah, great news!
Lindsey, I have no idea.
CAndice, that may be true.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Hey Sarah- My friend does cheesecakes all kinds maybe you cuold do some of those. She sells her cakes and pies to a local diner. they go very quickly.

I'm in clothing hell right now,my pants are too big my shirts short and a little big i dont have any good enough for going out with,I need shoes but the kids always come first,I too need a hair cut and a good eye waxing. My hair is baby fine and collar lenght and im stuck with what do i do with it. I would love to perm it but I'm scared I'll end up with crazy 80's hair. I wish it was thicker so i could do more with it. when i cut it the hd always f's it up, it's just plain and boreing maybe I'll dye it a crazy color and see if my hubby notices









Olivia likes to nurse in a football hold it also seems to drain the breast good too,It's kinda tricky on a park bench. She also likes to sit on my lap and take it strait on holding it on both sides.
Lately she wraps her legs around my arm like she climbing a trre

Baby crying see you soon


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

OK, highlights of the last 3 pages that I must address...

I've been having a tough time feeding Nevie in the cradle hold, too. We mostly just nurse on the bed now. It *kinda* drives me nuts, but since I'm a crappy nursing multitasker anyway, it doesn't matter. The only thing I can manage to do while nursing is sleep, so the bed makes that perfect. I get all these little naps! And I love love love love love how I can snuggle her in that position. Makes me melt.

Ummm... fights with sisters... heck yeah. I'm the little sister (of only two kids, but still), so I'm the drama queen and she's the self-righteous bossy one. Not always that extreme, but those tend to be our roles. Things got tough here for a while when I'd make these huge (and expensive) trips back to the States and it seemed like she didn't give a crap about seeing me (and, in fact, got mad at me for "claiming" time with her... hmmmm...). But the storms blow over and I think we're better than ever. No matter what I do in my life, though, I will ALWAYS be her little sister and feel like I need her approval/blessing for everything. Sigh.

Ummm... nursing wear. I have four motherhood tanks. Two I wear as pajamas, and two just sit in my drawer. They suck. My favorite nursing ensemble right now is my Bravado Lifestyle bra, a seamless Mossimo V-neck shell from Target (seriously? the best tank top ever -- must go get more -- the neckline is super stretchy, but retains its shape) and then a hoodie or relaxed top over that. I can lift the outer shirt or unzip the hoodie, stretch the V-neck over my boob and go to town. It was perfect for all my recent traveling.

Mad props to the Bravado Lifestyle bra. I need to order another one. laundry day is sad!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

medicmama - I've been looking for a place like that to do wholesale for, but believe it or not, there aren't any diners in our area.







Sad but true, unless they're so well buried that they're just incredibly difficult to find. And the chain restaurants all have their "policies" about ordering from specific vendors for consistency. There's one little mom and pop cafe here in town, so I'll check with them, but the owner makes a good amount of money selling her own baked goods. I doubt she'd wanna hire someone else to do it.









This'll work. I'll make it work, just on a one on one client base. I like the personal attention I get to pay to each order. I just need to come up with really good efficient ways of packaging. I think I'm gonna need to go the wholesale route and get oodles of stuff.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I've removed a few threads that have been selling things or offering to co-op items in this thread. MDC has very strict rules about where things may be offered for sale or for co-op. This is to protect all our members. I will be contacting anyone involved to give you a chance to edit and return your post to the thread.

To read more about our Trading Post rules, see here.

If you have any questions, please PM me.

Annette


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I just got poked.







I am still here, I am just really bad at keeping up with these threads. I'm just as bad with the Portland thread!

Aurora just turned 5 months. Tomorrow we get to see her ND and see how big she has grown. I am estimating she has to be over 20 lbs as she is in 12 month sizes now.

She has started pushing up and trying to creep a little bit and is kind of babbling. She likes to pet the kitties and the dog, and actually is getting good at keeping her hand flat instead of grabbing them (we keep showing her the right way.)

I need to go back and read about 10 pages of this thread sometime tonight.







:


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Poor Sam is so constipated that when she does finally poop, she screams in pain and bleeds.







I've given her apple juice, water, suppositories, etc. Nothing is helping. What I wouldn't give to have some breastmilk right about now! Baby needs it









The colostrum should help with that! I found, nursing through two pregnancies (including nursing two kids while pregnant this past time














that around the 6th month the kids' poo would go from normal toddler poo to a really yucky mess (this is when I got disenchanted with CDing!) because my milk changing over to colostrum had such a laxative effect. So if you can get some colostrum into her as I know you've been trying to, hopefully that will soften her up!

Speaking of which, I scored you an SNS! PM me your address and I'll mail it before I leave for our trip. My co-Leader had one in her inventory and gave me a small discount. It's the Medela one, not the Lact-Aid, because the Lact-Aid uses disposable bags for the supplement and they can get kinda pricey to keep using up and re-buying - so this is a resuable one you just wash after each use and sterilize periodically (as you would with pump parts, for example) which I thought would be better for you - so you can give Sam as much of her formula intake as you want via the SNS (as much as you have patience for, LOL!) so she'll be getting colostrum and you'll working on training her to suck at the breast at the same time! Only thing is, have you checked with your doc that it's ok to nurse given your preterm history? In LLL we always say that nursing during pg is safe, except possibly in cases where there are risk factors for preterm labor - so you might want to check how much nipple stimulation your doc feels is OK!

Oh you could also look into donor human milk perhaps? I donate to the Human Milk Bank nearby in Delaware....there are several throughout the country, and you might be able to get Sam's doc to prescribe it, using the extreme constipation as a reason? Some insurance companies cover it now....just a thought!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
darnit!

PM me. Nothing for sale...I promise.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Just had to share with you guys!

Our New House!

Well OK, it's _technically_ not ours just yet! - but our closing is all set for 3 weeks from Tuesday, so close enough now, right?! Sooo excited to be moving - I never liked our current house; we bought it when we moved up here from D.C. because we had to find something quickly and it was the best we could do. But this one is so much better for us. We're lucky though, the market has soured so much but we sold ours just in time (5 days after listing!!)

It's not huge or anything, but it's cute, isn't it?!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Just had to share with you guys!

Our New House!

Well OK, it's _technically_ not ours just yet! - but our closing is all set for 3 weeks from Tuesday, so close enough now, right?! Sooo excited to be moving - I never liked our current house; we bought it when we moved up here from D.C. because we had to find something quickly and it was the best we could do. But this one is so much better for us. We're lucky though, the market has soured so much but we sold ours just in time (5 days after listing!!)

It's not huge or anything, but it's cute, isn't it?!


It is cute! Happy moving!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

beautiful house! congrats!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Very cute house! Congrats.









I did ask my OB at my first appointment if I could keep trying to nurse. She knew that I had been trying since Sam's birth, and knew I wasn't one to give up easily. She said it's fine as long as I stop if I have ANY contractions during nursing. So far, so good.







Jackson moves more when I'm nursing Sam, but I think that's because she likes to swish her legs back and forth and so she spends a good 10 minutes at a time kneeing him.







He's fighting back.









I haven't looked in to donor milk. I'll check and see if there's a milk bank around here. I know when I was in the hospital and thinking of donating (this was before I started having my supply issues, obviously) the nurses were all really sad that there wasn't a milk bank in our area. Different state different rules? Dunno. I seem to remember a nurse saying something about being unable to get milk from a bank across state lines because it violated some trafficing laws or something. Then again, it's been months since that conversation, so this may have all mutated in my brain.









BSD - nice to see you! I can't believe how big Aurora is! That's so cute with the cat and dog. Sam just laughs at our dog, probably because she gets covered in doggy kisses and it makes her squeal.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
i have a stupid question.
ds is about 18lbs+. I usually nurse him lying down because we're in bed, or I lie down on the couch.
When I try to nurse him sitting up, in cradle hold (though when he was a newborn I usually used the cross cradle and when he was brand new I used football) he gets mad and often won't eat, or won't eat calmly. I think he's frustrated taht there isn't anything behind him supporting him (like the bed is when lying down) and he doesn't seem to know what to do with his arms (though when we're lying down, he's always touching me and pushing on me).
So... I'm finding it difficult to get the right positioning. Can you all tell me how you're doing it? Even a pic would be helpful.







:
I feel like such a dweeb!

Mikey just nursed down in my lap in my favorite position (other than laying down cause heck yeah this mama loves herself some nappin'!) - sitting indian style on the floor with his head on my knee and the girls are big enough these days that I don't even have to hunch over that much. Only problem with this position is like right this second my bottom indian style leg is asleep







: so then I need to stretch it out and that disturbs mr. i-must-be-held-at-all-times-in-order-to-stay-asleep...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I've removed a few threads that have been selling things or offering to co-op items in this thread. MDC has very strict rules about where things may be offered for sale or for co-op. This is to protect all our members. I will be contacting anyone involved to give you a chance to edit and return your post to the thread.

To read more about our Trading Post rules, see here.

If you have any questions, please PM me.

Annette

Oops sorry AM! I should have known better, but in our chat someone asked me about Frontier and there it went, wont happen again. Thanks for moding this never ending chat we have going!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

BFM - yay! house looks super cute







...oh and it's big to me! just a tad over 1000sqft is all i have. yes, that's right, family of six. so what is that? about a 13x13 room for each of us


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Mikey just nursed down in my lap in my favorite position (other than laying down cause heck yeah this mama loves herself some nappin'!) - sitting indian style on the floor with his head on my knee and the girls are big enough these days that I don't even have to hunch over that much. Only problem with this position is like right this second my bottom indian style leg is asleep







: so then I need to stretch it out and that disturbs mr. i-must-be-held-at-all-times-in-order-to-stay-asleep...

hey! did you just get finished feeding jonah???







dh went to put him down after i nursed him to sleep (sitting indian style on the floor--didn't realize that was a different nursing position..) and of course, woke up instantly....
and spit up on him. opps... knew there was a reason i don't like to hold him right after he finishes eating...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
hey! did you just get finished feeding jonah???







dh went to put him down after i nursed him to sleep (sitting indian style on the floor--didn't realize that was a different nursing position..) and of course, woke up instantly....
and spit up on him. opps... knew there was a reason i don't like to hold him right after he finishes eating...









LOL - yeah, technically I guess that's still the cradle position, but sitting indian style makes a difference b/c your knees are up, they can rest their heads on your knees and your hands/arms are free.

mikey totally beats me with his little fists often whilest nursing and sometimes is moany, but i don't think it's b/c he doesn't like the position as much as he just has energy that HAS.TO.GET.OUT.NOW. LOL - he's doing that thing at night now where when he wakes up-even just a little-he immediately rolls to his belly and begins to sckootch-crawl...like while he's still half asleep. Like if he's awake, there MUST be motion involved...oh am I in for it!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I haven't looked in to donor milk. I'll check and see if there's a milk bank around here. I know when I was in the hospital and thinking of donating (this was before I started having my supply issues, obviously) the nurses were all really sad that there wasn't a milk bank in our area. Different state different rules? Dunno. I seem to remember a nurse saying something about being unable to get milk from a bank across state lines because it violated some trafficing laws or something. Then again, it's been months since that conversation, so this may have all mutated in my brain.

Actually Delaware would be the closest to you, too - check out www.hmbana.org for more info; they definitely do send it over state lines, it's a regional thing since there aren't many milk banks in the U.S./Canada (yet! maybe someday!) I know some of mine was sent to CA because it's dairy-free and there was a shortage of dairy-free out there.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
BFM - yay! house looks super cute







...oh and it's big to me! just a tad over 1000sqft is all i have. yes, that's right, family of six. so what is that? about a 13x13 room for each of us









Thanks!! Glad to hear I'm not the only one, around here it seems like everyone needs their McMansion for their 2.1 kids and their dog to each have like an entire wing to themselves








I just love when friends of mine say, "Oh we couldn't possibly have kids yet, we're still in an apartment!" and I'm like, "oh, remember us, we had 2 in an 800 sq ft apartment just a couple years ago!" Nothing against anyone with a big house - believe me, my parents do, most of my friends do, and if I won a million tomorrow, I'd be all over one of those McMansions myself







I just don't feel I *need* it as a precursor to raising a (growing) family. We're still gonna have just 3 bedrooms (although in the new house we'll have a full finished basement, yay!) Funny thing is the people we bought it from just had their 2nd child and are moving because they feel it's too small - and here we are with 3 and hopefully more after not too long, thinking hey, this is spacious!!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

OK, any BTDT mamas of preschool/school-age kiddos, help!! Candice, LeighAnne, Amy, Caroline (if she's around), Sarah (how old are your DSDs?), anyone I'm forgetting? I don't mean to take our thread in a totally different direction, but I can use all the advice I can get, and since I trust you all for everything else...







: Candice in particular, I have noticed (from reading your blog when I do my clicking assignment!) that your older DD seems amazingly sweet and happy and mature and just....I don't know, in a good place? From how you describe her and your daily experiences with her, I have a hard time imagining her acting out or driving you nuts, so what's your secret? DD1 has been really....a challenge, put it that way....for a while, and it's getting to me lately. I have enough stress with everything else, I just feel like I can't take any more of her attitude, and it makes me so sad.







I get so mad at her but then I feel guilty and figure I must be failing her somehow. Anyway here is the x-post from GD: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=560224 It's really long and probably boring to many of you!! But if you do read it, if you think it's not anything the other June mamas would be interested in, feel free to PM any suggestions. And I didn't mean to imply that I was asking _only_ BTDT mamas - if you're a new mama who has some great idea you've heard about, please share, I'll try anything!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Olivia will grab my shirt collar and then look down my shirt,look up and smile and laugh.








"I know what's in there now give me some"

Bras I hate them I've been wearing tanks i have 3 glamuormom tanks and 1 from target I don't like the target one I'ts too short my belly shows.

I had a nice public boob display today at lunch, i was wearing a ls shirt with a shall ya know the one piece martha stewart type and olivia was tired fighting sleep,she was on my lap doing the on/off trick so i just left her there while i ate. My sister was across the table left and diag from me, so she couldn't see my right side. Olivias hand had come up and pulled the shall off her face and my boob was hanging out. But wait thats not even the best part I don't know how long it was hanging out there. some guy smiled and nodded a couple of times,














I thought that he suportted bfing. it wasn't untill the waitress come over to cheek on us did she lunge at me and pull it back down. so thats my public display of boobage for this week







:









Please remember to tit your waitress genoursly this holiday season!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
DD1 has been really....a challenge, put it that way....

My dd, age 4, is doing something similar, though not to the degree you're describing. The only thing that helps is total 1 on 1 for a few hours. I don't know what else to offer, that is the only thing that helps Meara. After our "alone" time "together", she is a different child for a few days, then gradually regresses until we have a chance for 1:1. Repeat cycle. Hope it gets better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Please remember to tit your waitress genoursly this holiday season!









laughup














:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Darn, I wish we were heading farther west on our big southern trip we're doing next week! We're going to VA, WV, TN, NC, and SC - but alas, not MS.









Where in TN? Im only about 3 hours south of Memphis and I would be so willing to take the trip north. Plus we have some really good friends in Olive Branch, Ms which is just about 1/2 hour south of Memphis.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
oh, saw your hair! it is really cute! i couldn't post to your blog cause i don't have a google/blog account.... i have a LOT of accounts to check, not sure i can handle another...







: you have a highlight in it though? i though most places only took virgin hair?









I read that too, but double checked and since my hair, eventhough it was colored, was still healthy enough. When my hair was long I NEVER blow dried it. So it was uber healthy and not overly processed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

And we pick up the keys to our new house in 5 days. I am so excited I can hardly stand it! I'll post pics when I can.

Can't wait to see pics of the new house!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
. I would love to perm it but I'm scared I'll end up with crazy 80's hair.

I hear the 80's style is coming back!! You just might be a fashion diva if you go for the perm











BundleFishMama said:


> Just had to share with you guys!
> 
> Our New House!
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Please remember to tit your waitress genoursly this holiday season!

















good thing I have a napkin this morning!

BFM, the GD board is my other favorite spot here, so I'm goign to swing over there and check it out.....







to you, my almost 3 yo drives me bonkers sometimes, too. I'll see if I have an pertinent advice. Oh, and great house! We've got about 1600 sq ft in our 1922 house, but that's only because the attic is finished...without the attic, we'd be at about 1100.

Kait is finally happy in the bathtub, we brought out the old bath ring so she can sit up - she's SO much happier - I finally got a smile in the tub after 4-1/2 months...she hated reclining. We nurse side lying, or on a boppy/breast friend, or in my lap with legs crossed or bent up towards me, depending on where we are...or, I'm standing holding her, swinging back and forth in DS's bedroom for 5 minutes while he falls asleep (he starts out in his room, then joins us later)...or, if she's congested, she's laying on top of me. Man, we nurse every which way, she's not particular, apparently.







But, she is beating the crap out of me, too, swiping her arms back and forth while she nurses. I never got this







: smiley before because DS never moved around like this, but now I understand it perfectly!! And she PINCHES me - OUCH! She is so strong, it really, really hurts...she'll grab a chunk of my arm, my face, or upper boob on the side she's nursing on and squeeze, and it's all I can do to pry her little meat hook off of me!







: She's lucky I love her so much!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I never got this







: smiley before because DS never moved around like this, but now I understand it perfectly!!









me too! except for the child being blue...that part frightens me like that mom is nursing a red-headed, blue alien child...again, I'm all for color, but I've yet to see a blue person, yk?

oh and was it medic who said her babe sits on her lap and nursing facing her and holding onto the boob - LOL - I so remember that from my dds !!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
DD1 has been really....a challenge, put it that way....for a while, and it's getting to me lately. I have enough stress with everything else, I just feel like I can't take any more of her attitude, and it makes me so sad.







I get so mad at her but then I feel guilty and figure I must be failing her somehow.

I read the thread, and send even bigger







to both of you, I think neither of you is feeling great about what is happening right now. I think that LynnS6's post is dead on - I usually agree with what she has to say, so I'll not really expound much on what she wrote, and just put in my vote agreeing with what she's advising you. The only thing I might add is if you're a reader (in your _copious_ free time - ha - like any of us have that







: ), Anthony Wolf's "The Secret of Parenting" (I know, cheesy title but I think he's trying to hook in not-GD-but-want-to-be parents) really resonated with me because it's all about eliminating the power struggles and micromanaging, and just being firm (but loving), [mostly] consistent, and most of all gentle with your children. The subtitle is something like "How to be in charge of today's kids without threats or punishment", so he definitely is GD with no threats or punishment, albeit on the authoritative (but not authoritarian) side, which I am, too.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 







me too! except for the child being blue...that part frightens me like that mom is nursing a red-headed, blue alien child...again, I'm all for color, but I've yet to see a blue person, yk?

Yes! But doesn't frighten me as much as Spanky does....laughup...now that's scary!!!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

BFM







I wish I had some advice! Unfortunately, I've never dealt with anything even remotely similar. The girls are almost 7 and 4 1/2, and have never been through a phase like that. They know what is expected of them, and know that they'll get to do fun extra things if they complete all tasks. Sydney (the 4 y.o.) is in the dawdling stage, and takes 10 minutes to put a pair of socks on. Really...I timed her this morning.







It's ridiculous, and makes me crazy, because she won't ask for help, she'll just take forever to accomplish something. Sometimes, (like this morning) we HAVE.TO.GO. I must admit, I lost my temper with her this morning because I was putting my contacts in and using the restroom (not at the same time








) and asked the girls to get their shoes and socks on. When I came out 10 minutes later, Victoria was sitting on the staircase with shoes and socks on, hair brushed and in a ponytail, and her jacket and backpack on. Sydney was sitting in the middle of the entryway with one sock on. ONE SOCK! I felt like crap for getting frustrated, but we were running late, and the only time she dawdles (it seems) is when we're really in a hurry.

I agree with the pp in the GD forum who suggested a timer. My sis used one for my DN because she refused to brush her teeth for longer than about 10 seconds. After the timer came in to play though, it was fine, and now my niece brushes her teeth without a problem. Getting dressed was the same issue as with Sydney, she'd take forever. My sis would set the kitchen clock for 15 minutes, and that was how long my niece had to get ready for school. If she wasn't ready at the end of 15 minutes, she was going to school in whatever she was wearing. One day of showing up in jeans and a pajama shirt with flip flops and unbrushed hair, and she was no longer a dawdler.







We'll probably start trying the timer thing for Sydney too. Gotta do something! With three (soon to be 4) kids, I can't get more than 2 of them ready at a time, KWIM?

Hopefully someone has good suggestions for you!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Thanks!! Glad to hear I'm not the only one, around here it seems like everyone needs their McMansion for their 2.1 kids and their dog to each have like an entire wing to themselves







I just love when friends of mine say, "Oh we couldn't possibly have kids yet, we're still in an apartment!" and I'm like, "oh, remember us, we had 2 in an 800 sq ft apartment just a couple years ago!" Nothing against anyone with a big house - believe me, my parents do, most of my friends do, and if I won a million tomorrow, I'd be all over one of those McMansions myself







I just don't feel I *need* it as a precursor to raising a (growing) family. We're still gonna have just 3 bedrooms (although in the new house we'll have a full finished basement, yay!) Funny thing is the people we bought it from just had their 2nd child and are moving because they feel it's too small - and here we are with 3 and hopefully more after not too long, thinking hey, this is spacious!!

















: Hello, My name is Angie, I am only planning on having the 2 kids (well, and maybe my nephew in the future) and my house is 2700 sq ft.... It's 4 bedrooms and 3 baths. And some people like to call it... McMansion.
















In my defense though, I bought it before the crazy housing boom thing and got it really cheap. I pay less for my huge home (and a commute to work...) than ALL of my irl friends pay in rent. You know how the grass is always greener on the other side? Well, growing up, things were tight so if I could help it, I didn't want my kids to have to go through that. And I most definitely did not want them to have anyone resembling the crappy landlord we had who treated us as if we were her **insert bad word for african american** family. so, we were expecting a child and had a family friend who was doing real estate and next thing i knew, i was buying a house... one in which i figured i would never leave... and we could play host home for the other wayward family members who were not so stable.....


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
And I most definitely did not want them to have anyone resembling the crappy landlord we had who treated us as if we were her **insert bad word for african american** family.

It makes me want to vomit thinking that there are people in the world like this. What the #^%[email protected] is wrong with people. Sigh.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
It makes me want to vomit thinking that there are people in the world like this. What the #^%[email protected] is wrong with people. Sigh.







:

ITA.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

BFM - congrats on the house!

Medicmama - I was nursing at Panera the other day, and some guy was staring at me just waiting for the floor show. My husband and I were cracking up at this poor old creepy dude. I debated flashing him at the end since he'd been so darn patient.

Heather - I am getting punched, titty twistered, you name it. My development book says the arm flailing is normal at this stage, but it's like she's trying to take off and fly! I found I can jail one arm under a boob with some success.

Now, this information is 100% free of charge: Harper is 5 months old today! There are new pictures in the photo link. We put her in a laundry basket to amuse her. She was pretty amused. We also took some shots with an amusing reindeer hat, but I think we may have to save those for the holiday card. Speaking of which, I would totally send you guys holiday cards! Any interest in a holiday card exchange?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Heather - I am getting punched, titty twistered, you name it. My development book says the arm flailing is normal at this stage, but it's like she's trying to take off and fly! I found I can jail one arm under a boob with some success.

YES! I'm glad I'm not the only "restrainer".....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Speaking of which, I would totally send you guys holiday cards! Any interest in a holiday card exchange?

Another yes! Anybody else?

Hey, how are you feeling? Much better, I hope!

ETA: Woops! Happy bday Harper!!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
BFM - congrats on the house!

Medicmama - I was nursing at Panera the other day, and some guy was staring at me just waiting for the floor show. My husband and I were cracking up at this poor old creepy dude. I debated flashing him at the end since he'd been so darn patient.

Heather - I am getting punched, titty twistered, you name it. My development book says the arm flailing is normal at this stage, but it's like she's trying to take off and fly! I found I can jail one arm under a boob with some success.

Now, this information is 100% free of charge: Harper is 5 months old today! There are new pictures in the photo link. We put her in a laundry basket to amuse her. She was pretty amused. We also took some shots with an amusing reindeer hat, but I think we may have to save those for the holiday card. Speaking of which, I would totally send you guys holiday cards! Any interest in a holiday card exchange?

OMG Helen, why are you so hilarious? the old guy was "patient"? You're getting "titty twistered"? She wants to "take off and fly"? You can "jail" one arm?







:
anyway, totally in for the holiday card exchange. Which reminds me, we really need to get our picture done for that!
Yay to Harper's b-day!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







: Hello, My name is Angie, I am only planning on having the 2 kids (well, and maybe my nephew in the future) and my house is 2700 sq ft.... It's 4 bedrooms and 3 baths. And some people like to call it... McMansion.
















In my defense though, I bought it before the crazy housing boom thing and got it really cheap. I pay less for my huge home (and a commute to work...) than ALL of my irl friends pay in rent. You know how the grass is always greener on the other side? Well, growing up, things were tight so if I could help it, I didn't want my kids to have to go through that. And I most definitely did not want them to have anyone resembling the crappy landlord we had who treated us as if we were her **insert bad word for african american** family. so, we were expecting a child and had a family friend who was doing real estate and next thing i knew, i was buying a house... one in which i figured i would never leave... and we could play host home for the other wayward family members who were not so stable.....









Angie (now I can call you Angie instead of Paddington), all I can say is, GO YOU.
And I agree w/ the others...







uke re: crappy landlords that would treat you that way.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I felt like crap for getting frustrated, but we were running late, and the only time she dawdles (it seems) is when we're really in a hurry.

I agree with the pp in the GD forum who suggested a timer.

we did use a timer in the beginning for computer time but dont' really have to anymore... forgot about that when i did my post over there...

and yes, sarah, the only time they dawdle is when you are running late.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Angie (now I can call you Angie instead of Paddington), all I can say is, GO YOU.
And I agree w/ the others...







uke: re: crappy landlords that would treat you that way.

Angie, Ange, Angelique, or Angel... I go by them all


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Now, this information is 100% free of charge: Harper is 5 months old today! There are new pictures in the photo link. We put her in a laundry basket to amuse her. She was pretty amused. We also took some shots with an amusing reindeer hat, but I think we may have to save those for the holiday card. Speaking of which, I would totally send you guys holiday cards! Any interest in a holiday card exchange?

GEEZE!!!! GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS EYES!!!




























:







yeah for 5 months! i have a thing for expressive, beautiful colored eyes, can you tell?









SIDE NOTE: remember when meg said "don't use the jumpers"? i was just about to post this







: and hadn't read the post yet and thought it did something funny to her eyes or something and that's why she didn't want it posted.







then i reread and realized she meant the toy









would love to exchange holiday cards! we are doing pics this weekend which i hope we can use







:


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







: Hello, My name is Angie, I am only planning on having the 2 kids (well, and maybe my nephew in the future) and my house is 2700 sq ft.... It's 4 bedrooms and 3 baths. And some people like to call it... McMansion.
















In my defense though, I bought it before the crazy housing boom thing and got it really cheap. I pay less for my huge home (and a commute to work...) than ALL of my irl friends pay in rent. You know how the grass is always greener on the other side? Well, growing up, things were tight so if I could help it, I didn't want my kids to have to go through that. And I most definitely did not want them to have anyone resembling the crappy landlord we had who treated us as if we were her **insert bad word for african american** family. so, we were expecting a child and had a family friend who was doing real estate and next thing i knew, i was buying a house... one in which i figured i would never leave... and we could play host home for the other wayward family members who were not so stable.....









Gotta go read through all the advice here & in GD but just wanted to say, I hope you know I wasn't being snarky about that! I mean it, I have nothing (well except a teeny bit of jealousy!







) against people who have big houses, that is great. More power to ya if you have a nice big house, we hope to get there someday! And hey, I grew up in what was practically a real mansion, not even a McMansion (Wall St was good to my i-banker folks in the 80s and early 90s - of course, then they lost their shirts in the late 90s but hey, I was already on my own by then....) I tell my dad, I married an academic instead of a businessman, so we're taking a little longer getting to the American dream







But really, it's awesome if you have a nice, roomy house. I just meant it drives me nuts when people imply that you NEED to have one in order to have a family of any size or be happy, yk?


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Now, this information is 100% free of charge: Harper is 5 months old today! There are new pictures in the photo link. We put her in a laundry basket to amuse her. She was pretty amused. We also took some shots with an amusing reindeer hat, but I think we may have to save those for the holiday card. Speaking of which, I would totally send you guys holiday cards! Any interest in a holiday card exchange?

ok, read your blog and all I can say is yes! do the squirting! you will not regret it!

on the pictures, it is simply not right for a baby to be that cute. OMG - adorable!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

BFM~ I didn't take offense at all....









just like i am going to tell lisa that being a size 2 is a terrible thing and women need more meat on their bones than that....







:







:







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah!!! we finally know pad's name!







Angie!







or Angelique (beautiful name btw). I have to admit, i have a pretty big house too, and only want to have a couple of kids. Our house is 2000 sq ft with a 1000sq ft basement that we fully intend on finishing.







we also lucked out and bought it right before real estate went crazy in portland, and plan on staying here for a long long time









Helen, great pix as usual! I'm all for a holiday exchange - IF WE ALL INCLUDE PIX.







Speaking of which, I need to get on that. Crap.
So does someone want to collect al of the addys and send them out?

ok time to pump and tidy up before people come over this morning. maybe even bake some muffins. yeah. right.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
It makes me want to vomit thinking that there are people in the world like this. What the #^%[email protected] is wrong with people. Sigh.







:

you know, like sarah, i am truly blessed. if someone had told me i would have such an awesome husband and two of the most gorgeous kids on this planet (no offense...







: ), and our own home that my kids will know as their only home (my husband had that growing up, i never had that feeling of home, you know?), if i just had to put up with a couple of stupid people, i would do it again in a heart beat. every experience you have truly shapes you and prepares you for what is ahead and helps you to appreciate everything more. yeah, i still get jealous of those friends that seem to have things just fall in their lap while i struggle and fight my way through, but i am truly happy... so, with that, gonna check how bfm's post is going in the gd area and then back to work.

ya'll have a good day...







:

(i'll be so excited when i get to my 1000 post... maybe after i do, i'll figure out how to do the multiquote function so i don't have to post 5 times to respond to everyone's different messages.







)


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Angie, Ange, Angelique, or Angel... I go by them all









but what do you prefer?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

If I can get my butt in gear and get all three girls dressed all pretty in time to go get pictures taken, then I'm all for a card exchange. Ooo...actually, we'll probably make our own...just dress the girls up and plop them on the stairs in the new house, then print cards. Yeah that'll work.









I'll collect names and address if y'all want. Just start pming me and I'll keep a running list. Do we want to put some kind of deadline on it to make sure they get out on time? Like everyone have names to me by the 4th of December so that cards can be out by the 18th? I dunno, just running my mouth here.









Oh, and on the house front, I have no idea what the square footage is on our new house, but I know it's laid out better than this one. This house that we're in now is very very narrow but very deep. It's deceiving when you're standing outside, but it keeps going back and back. The bedrooms are teeny, except for the master room, which is oddly large. The new house is proportioned much more nicely. The bedrooms are much bigger, so the girls will have room to play in their room and still be able to move around, which they can't do now. All three girls will share a room when Samantha is big enough for a big girl bed, and Jackson will sleep side-carred with us for a long time.







Plus, our living room has a 20' vaulted ceiling, which was the main selling point for me...that and the dishwasher.







I've missed having a dishwasher!!! We're hoping to be able to build in a few years. Brad wants a big house that can hold 20 or 30 people at a time.







He grew up in a house with an open door, and wants to make sure our kids know that feeling. His dad was the pharmacist at the Naval Academy for a few years, and there were always random midshipmen coming in and out for a home-cooked meal. It's very important to him that our kids grow up knowing that any time their friends want to come over, they're welcome. It takes a village, right?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, was just trying to figure out how to get the addresses. How about if everyone who wants in PM's me an addy and an email address by Dec. 1, and then I'll shoot the list out over email? Is that too late? Of course we must include baby pix!

Thanks for the photo compliments, guys. We think she's cute too!

LeighAnne - I did try breastmilk in the eye a few times, it didn't seem to help. Apparently I had a pretty rockin' infection going already. I feel better today, just kind of woozy.

BFM - I hear you on there's no one "right" house to have. We live in a loft. The only room with walls is the bathroom. It's a decent sq footage for just us (1200), but it's an interesting challenge w/ a baby. I think I'd prefer rooms if I had to do it over, but we get along ok. And it also shuts down anyone telling us to CIO. Yeah, right, like that would help anyone sleep.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
(i'll be so excited when i get to my 1000 post... maybe after i do, i'll figure out how to do the multiquote function so i don't have to post 5 times to respond to everyone's different messages.







)

but then you'll be on your way to 2000 and responding separately ups your post count









i have extended family that are very rural and use the *insert word here* - they do it out of ignorance more than anything, half the time I don't even think they mean it as an insult as much as they just haven't caught up to speed that hey, it's totally innappropriate, yk? like they still use "colored" (my own mom still catches herself with that one) and "mongloid" (for Down's Syndrome) - it is so hard to be around it sometimes b/c you can't even really say anything to them - they would just think you were being all "uppity" yk? they don't even _get_ how hurtful it can be.

ETA: not saying that was the case at all with your landlady - just I guess trying to get out my own frustration with the issue. What *do* you do when you're dealing with people like that? Is there anything you could say that would have an impact? I've always wondered...because I feel simply horrible just keeping my mouth shut, but I also know that nothing I could say (or at least I can't think of anything I could say) would do anything but make it worse...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Yeah, was just trying to figure out how to get the addresses. How about if everyone who wants in PM's me an addy and an email address by Dec. 1, and then I'll shoot the list out over email? Is that too late? Of course we must include baby pix!

Okay, we'll PM Helen.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I want a big house...but first, I need to learn to take care of my small one. I actually just want a big yard. I really enjoy small living quarters. Although, when dd is a teenager...probably not so much.

BFM, my dd is all the things you said she is, but she's not perfect, and neither am I. And if I recall correctly, 4 was one of "those ages." Actually, 7 is another one of "those ages," so look out! I'll just point out a couple of things I noticed from your post on GD, cause I don't feel like going over there.

-It seems like a lot of her attitude comes out when you're nursing. And you're nursing the other two, so she's odd-man out. Maybe she ultimately needs some more one-on-one attention.

-It seems like you might over-explain. I've found that kids that age tune out after about the fourth word of explanation.

-I'd ignore the attitude. She seems to enjoy your reaction to it. Besides, I think people are entitled to express themselves. I always hated when my parents would complain about my tone of voice. I'm not a robot, and you're making me do something I don't want to do. Should I pretend I'm not pissed?

-It helps to validate feelings, like, "Wow, you're angry." Actually, I read about that one in a book called "How to Talk So Kids Will Listen, and Listen So Kids Will Talk". They have a few different key strategies in the book, and if you could make them habits, it might really help you.

-If there are any expectations you can cut out, do it. Every family is different, but I pretty much only expect a couple of things for Tania. She has to clean up messes that she makes in common areas (she can mess up her room to her heart's content), she has to speak to all people with respect, and there will be no violence. Tooth-brushing is strongly recommended, so are showers, and so are vegetables. I used to demand those things until it became such a battle, and I read about other people letting their kids make those decisions, so I decided to try it. It turns out that her desire to be like me made her choose those things for herself. When I forced those things on her, I was making her unlike myself and making her feel small.

-You could probably get her to cooperate more if you try to make her feel as though you are on the same team. This has worked a lot with Tania since Talula made her debut. I would say things to Talula like, "When you're a big girl, you'll do X,Y,Z just like Us Big Girls do," and look at Tania knowingly. Now she feels a lot of responsibility toward Talula. (Not that she always shows it.)

-I have lost my cool when Tania has spoken to me in certain tones. I always apologize sincerely. I think it makes her feel good to know that I'm not too big to apologize to her, and that I screw up too. So she has learned to apologize as well and not to feel like a bad girl when she screws up.

-Oh yeah, positive reinforcement, but not in an insincere way. I just make it a point to tell her randomly how much I like her and what a neat kid I think she is. I also tell her what things I like about her. Like, I love how she runs into the room if Lu starts crying to see if she's okay.

-I have always tried to treat Tania as an equal. I grew up in a "tough-love" household where I was living under someone else's roof and had to abide by their rules. I never felt very connected with my parents or my home. I want my kids to have a home with me always, and always feel like when the world is bad, they can come on home. We really listen to each other and respect each other.

-All of those things being said, it's hard to maintain an equality. I have often become a doormat, and I'll have to remember that I'm striving for mutual respect, not trying to cater to a dictator. It's hard.

Sorry if that didn't help. I just find that my personal philosophy helps me more than any specific strategy. Also, keep in mind that there is a 7-year age gap between my girls, so Tania has had so much attention and time from all of us.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh, also, about the TV thing...I think everyone has a problem with TV and kids. We don't have a TV, but we may buy one for DVDs. Winter's a bitch 'round here. Tania watches Disney on the computer. I don't limit her, except that I need to use the computer too, so I make her share. I've recently seen the value in her shows though and taken an interest myself. We talk about the storyline and the plot and characters. It's sort of fun. She's got good taste. She likes Hannah Montana and That's So Raven and Zack and Cody. I like all those shows because they feature very talented kids and the shows are funny.

Anyway...what was my point again? I don't know. But maybe a timer would be good for that...? Like someone else said. She might think it's fun to have a timer. And actually, about the teeth thing, I do have a cousin who uses a timer for that. Her dd is very good about it. I stayed at their house and watched the kids when the parents were out of town. When they brushed their teeth, Tania did it for about a minute or less. Her cousin told her, "Your teeth are going to rot out and your breath is going to smell like garbage!" They came to me to settle whether or not that was true. I said, "Whatever your mom said." And she said, "See!?" And Tania frowned and stomped away.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
but what do you prefer?


my dh calls me ange, my family i grew up with calls me angel, my friends from school call me angie, and work calls me angelique....i guess alot depends on when they met me. i suppose i can use the angelique though on here though... some find that hard to spell but it is definitely more unique than the others and so i would be more likely to realize you mean me.







: and the ange for short would get my attention as well... (like pad is short for paddington...)


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I'd ignore the attitude. She seems to enjoy your reaction to it. Besides, I think people are entitled to express themselves. I always hated when my parents would complain about my tone of voice. I'm not a robot, and you're making me do something I don't want to do. Should I pretend I'm not pissed?

-It helps to validate feelings, like, "Wow, you're angry." Actually, I read about that one in a book called "How to Talk So Kids Will Listen, and Listen So Kids Will Talk". They have a few different key strategies in the book, and if you could make them habits, it might really help you.

-I have always tried to treat Tania as an equal. I grew up in a "tough-love" household where I was living under someone else's roof and had to abide by their rules. I never felt very connected with my parents or my home. I want my kids to have a home with me always, and always feel like when the world is bad, they can come on home. We really listen to each other and respect each other.

see I'm trying to find the balance in there too between these 'approaches' - if you will - one side of the spectrum more along the lines of TCS and the other 'tough love' as Candice puts it.

i want to respect my kids and their right to their feelings and again, I'm 32 and can often act like a brat (rolling my eyes, muttering under my breath, stomping my feet, throwing things - not all the time, but you know those moments!?!?!) so i try not to take the attitude personally b/c chances are they're more upset about the situation than they are upset with *me* yk? so i try to validate that and their feelings. HOWEVER i don't want them to be rude to me and will ask that they re-phrase things...just like i don't want to be rude to them or i don't want dh to talk to me in a certain tone either, yk? like you don't get to tell me i'm stupid anymore than i'm ever gonna say that type of stuff to you, yk?

and my mom and dad were on the 'tough love' side but i have always and do continue to feel connected to them b/c there is that affection and love, etc. in there too, it wasn't all punitive, yk? but it was definitely tough. tougher than most other people i know...

oh yeah and apologizing for my own bad behavior...i do that...like daily


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

LeighAnne, I guess when I said "ignore" the attitude, I meant that your feelings should ignore them, iykwim. I would definitely point out that it was rude and that I don't like it when people talk to me that way. I just don't see any point in forcing Tania to apologize or rephrase or anything like that. I'll say, "You know, a better way to get what you want from me would be to say it like this..." And I will say, "I'm not doing anything for anybody who talks to me that way." Because I believe in mutual respect. I'm not a doormat. So I guess I just meant that we shouldn't be so hurt about our children's attitudes. And actually, the fact that they feel comfortable to express their feelings is great, I think. And sometimes, they just don't have the words. When you tell them a better way to say it, you're helping them. When you force them to say it your way, you're turning it into a power thing. Imho, of course. (They should have a tipping-hat smilie.)


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

OT here, but there is the biggest spider I have ever seen hanging from our ceiling. It has to be at least 5 inches. I am freaking out.

And we have 980 sq feet. 5 humans, 5 cats, and 1 80 pound dog. I am excited for the day when we have a bigger home, but that is years away. For now, I am just glad it is so easy to clean


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
ETA: not saying that was the case at all with your landlady - just I guess trying to get out my own frustration with the issue. What *do* you do when you're dealing with people like that? Is there anything you could say that would have an impact? I've always wondered...because I feel simply horrible just keeping my mouth shut, but I also know that nothing I could say (or at least I can't think of anything I could say) would do anything but make it worse...

ha, my mother in law is married to a korean for over 30 years now and calls asian's "orientals" on occasion...







that is a total age thing... i actually have been really lucky in that i haven't had to deal too much with it. once on a trip to nashville for school, i went to church for palm sunday and the priest shook hands with my friend and then walked away. that really made me sad and i was devestated for a while.







for the most part though, i have lived in areas in which is has not been a problem. if it is a family member or friend, i will definitely make the correction to just let them know what they are doing is offensive to others, but if it is just in general... as i said, haven't come across it enough to have a method of dealing~ part of the reason i won't leave my west coast....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

timers... funny thing we had done it for ds1 when we were trying to start put a limit on computer time, so that he would share... and then he started setting it for us so that we could limit our time.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
(They should have a tipping-hat smilie.)

they do....







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
they do....







:

Sweet! And that's actually hilarious about your ds and the timer. He expects fairness...that's cool.








:


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
So I guess I just meant that we shouldn't be so hurt about our children's attitudes. And actually, the fact that they feel comfortable to express their feelings is great, I think. And sometimes, they just don't have the words. When you tell them a better way to say it, you're helping them. When you force them to say it your way, you're turning it into a power thing. Imho, of course. (They should have a tipping-hat smilie.)

yeah - so we're saying the same thing - different way. I don't necessarily "force" a better statement, but you're not going to get what you want until you rephrase it. And I do offer suggestions, esp. to my 4yo but for my 5 1/2yo and 7yo, I ask them to rephrase themselves. that's why I really like the whole role play thing I posted over on the GD thread b/c just like you said you're helping them get to a better way of saying it but you're not telling them how to do it, you're asking them to find a way and in effect, they're training themselves on how to speak more respectfully b/c the ideas of how to rephrase are their own.

As for the apology. You can't force a sincere one out of anyone. But I do expect apologies for certain types of behaviors/sassiness just as *I* hold myself to the same standard and apologize when I use a rude tone or behavior. I don't think that's asking too much. And again, the only way I 'force' the apology is we're not moving forward until you feel sorry and you say it. So I don't do "time outs" per se, but I do a lot of removal from the situation (sometimes me, sometimes them) and then think about it and then let's say we're sorry, make amends, give hugs and discuss what to do differently next time. It sounds like a whole process (and it is!) but I don't use it for every infraction and the nice thing about it is, the process makes it so the same thing doesn't keep happening again and again. We've role played it so after a time or two, the "right" way kind of naturally comes or at least almost immediately follows the 'infraction' if you will


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Sweet! And that's actually hilarious about your ds and the timer. He expects fairness...that's cool.








:

yeah, but then i know where he got the "just a minute" thing from.














:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We don't force our kiddos to say "I'm sorry" as a blanket statement. Instead, I try and remove them from the situation, and we sit down and talk about what happened. Then, I ask if they want to apologize, and what they're apologizing for. They always say "I'm sorry for...". I also don't like it when parents make their kids hug children they just hit, KWIM? Like "SMACK. Sorry. "







Seems kinda backwards. Frankly, if someone smacks me, I don't want that person hugging me anytime soon.









This parenting stuff is hard. I'm just trying to raise respectful adults, in as gentle a way as possible. I'm nowhere near perfect, but at the end of the day, my girls know they're loved and cared for, and respected above all else. Respected for their opinions, ideas, and feelings.

And if they do pull attitude (or the more common issue...whining) I remind them that I can't hear them when they talk that way, and that I'd love to talk to them when they're ready. Within a few minutes they come back and try again, or they go up to their room and play/lay down. The only time Sydney is whiny/rude/bratty is when she's really tired, so we suggest naps when we see her nearing a meltdown. Works every time. At least in our house, well-rested babies are happy babies.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Frankly, if someone smacks me, I don't want that person hugging me anytime soon.









no kidding! that drives me nuts.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone want to make this as long as the "stupidest thing anyone ever said about parenting" thread? muahahaha...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
BFM - congrats on the house!

Medicmama - I was nursing at Panera the other day, and some guy was staring at me just waiting for the floor show. My husband and I were cracking up at this poor old creepy dude. I debated flashing him at the end since he'd been so darn patient.

Heather - I am getting punched, titty twistered, you name it. My development book says the arm flailing is normal at this stage, but it's like she's trying to take off and fly! I found I can jail one arm under a boob with some success.

Now, this information is 100% free of charge: Harper is 5 months old today! There are new pictures in the photo link. We put her in a laundry basket to amuse her. She was pretty amused. We also took some shots with an amusing reindeer hat, but I think we may have to save those for the holiday card. Speaking of which, I would totally send you guys holiday cards! Any interest in a holiday card exchange?









Poor guy, patience isn't always a virtue







"titty twistered"







you sooo crack me up!! Happy, Happy 5mos birthday Harper!!! Have to take a look at those pics and do a bit of clicking while Im at it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
we did use a timer in the beginning for computer time but dont' really have to anymore... forgot about that when i did my post over there...

and yes, sarah, the only time they dawdle is when you are running late.









That is sooooooo true!! Everytime Im running late ( and thats alot)







it seems like the kids take FOREVER!! and thats usually when I'll get uber frustrated and yell







Im really trying to give us a ton of time to get ready and I find on the mornings that we're not rushed, life is just easier and the girls are so funny.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Anyone want to make this as long as the "stupidest thing anyone ever said about parenting" thread? muahahaha...


i thought we were going ot finish out november and then start another... hmmm... monthly threads get way long... (but it is fun to see all we did in the month so i kind of like it...)


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

hee... i just glanced over and those july mamas are really working....


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

new pic of elijah in the sig







: he actually sat up for a few seconds.

christmas cards are a great idea.







are we emailing our address's to helen?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
i thought we were going ot finish out november and then start another... hmmm... monthly threads get way long... (but it is fun to see all we did in the month so i kind of like it...)

Yeah, that's probably the BEST idea. But my perverse side wants to see just how long a thread we can possibly make since it doesn't say November in the current thread title. I guess it wouldn't be that bad if we were all subbed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
new pic of elijah in the sig







: he actually sat up for a few seconds.

christmas cards are a great idea.







are we emailing our address's to helen?

Elijah is getting more and more hair! Sweet face. I will take any addresses via PM, I've gotten a few so far. Then I will do a last call Dec. 1 and then send an email to all who are participating.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
new pic of elijah in the sig







: he actually sat up for a few seconds.

christmas cards are a great idea.







are we emailing our address's to helen?


cute pic... i love the cheeks... i can smell that special breastfed baby smell just by looking at him


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
cute pic... i love the cheeks... i can smell that special breastfed baby smell just by looking at him









oh yes indeed! he loves that wholesome mama milk for sure! and his breath smells delicious! i love it







i could smell him all day!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

lisa, elijah looks soooo kissable in that pic! What a cutie!!

helen, love, love the new pics of Harper. My fav is the hat one. too cute!

I think christmas card exchange is awesome!! Sending in my address









anyone having trouble accessing their blogs? I keep getting a google error. and I couldn't access some of your guys' either....hmmmmm


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Elijah looks like such a happy baby! What a cutie-pie!









People need to order more banana bread. I LOVE the way my house smells when I've made banana bread.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
People need to order more banana bread. I LOVE the way my house smells when I've made banana bread.
























getting excited! if a pregnant mama can stand the smell, it must be good!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

hey i just thought of something. instead of sending cards through the mail i was thinking that we could just send ecards, that way we can help save trees too. and i think you can just attatch pics in them as well. what do you mamas think?


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
new pic of elijah in the sig







: he actually sat up for a few seconds.

he's getting so cute! ...that sounds wrong like at one time he wasn't cute







: hopefully you know what i mean! LOL

...oh and the high bidder on the pouch was our very own Heidi! thanks mama


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 














getting excited! if a pregnant mama can stand the smell, it must be good!









It's a recipe from my paternal grandmother's best friend, from a VERY small southern town. That alone makes it good.









It's best if you reheat a few slices and spread some butter on 'em while they're hot.

Dang, I should have made an extra loaf. Probably shouldn't cut in to yours, eh?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
hey i just thought of something. instead of sending cards through the mail i was thinking that we could just send ecards, that way we can help save trees too. and i think you can just attatch pics in them as well. what do you mamas think?

i send picture cards... and keep picture cards that are sent to me in my photo albums.... i thought that was the idea?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I like getting real cards. I use them to decorate my house.







Tape 'em to the banister and all that.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I like getting real cards. I use them to decorate my house.







Tape 'em to the banister and all that.


Me too! Don't really wanna be a tree killer and all, but I like "real" cards to decorate too


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh wow, again a chatty bunch!

BFMama-I have a great 4 yr old too but I myself have found that when I phrase things- Do you want to go potty? Do you want to brush your teeth etc she will answer NO. Well, I got an honest answer so basically I shot myself in the foot. So I stopped phrasing do you want to esp since if the house was burning down I wouldnt say "do you want to leave?" I would grab them and out we would go! I find saying we all go to the potty when we wake up, we brush out teeth twice a day, etc. I wouldnt ask her if she wanted to use her carseat or not so I wont budge on the other things.

OTH, if the phone rings, Maggie is a nursingholic that day etc, Liz does not back off by any stretch! I find I need to talk to her, listen to her etc a lot more now and granted I am not the most patient person now with getting up at night etc but I know it will pass w me.

I dont tolerate melt downs in the store etc but I have to ask myself when the occasion arrises that this happens- is she sick, tired or hungry? The answser is usually yes to at least one answer. She would not do that normally over not getting something but if that happens it because she is one of the 3 things. I find she needs somewhat structure but there are days when she would like to loaf (where her underwear around the house)
not wear her pants and only her shirt (Lizzie long legs) or just hang out with some quiet time. I guess when I read how she is, I have an easier time.

xmas cards- I will pm whomever I need to

House: Love the pics of the house BFM! We were until recently looking for a 4 bedrm home and almost were going to buy my inlaws home which is huge. We are done having the babies so we dont need too many bedrooms and everyone we would have visit, lives within 5 minutes and for the rest- thats why god invented hotels.







So we have a 3 bd, smaller house with a decent size back yard and huge heated garage with dh's shop to build furniture out there as a hobby. So we want to eventually have a master bath as the girls get older and a larger kitchen but thats about it and the way this house is designed, its impossible to add onto so eventually we will move.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I like getting real cards. I use them to decorate my house.







Tape 'em to the banister and all that.

i do that too...


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Did you guys hear about...this?

Makes me want to hurt people when I read some of the comments on the article.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Did you guys hear about...this?

Makes me want to hurt people when I read some of the comments on the article.







:










Yep. Totally, totally sucks.







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Did you guys hear about...this?

Makes me want to hurt people when I read some of the comments on the article.







:










Yes and since I might be ovulating, I will not start what I was thinking. My local AP yahoo group had a link to it, as well as another mama brought it today to the LLL meeting. I joked we could go to Ohare airport in the Delta terminal and have a nurse in.







someone also brought this new logo in to show it.

StacyL- sorry to bash the Oprah show since you liked it, but I found that lady really creepy as you know from my post. But as you know, you and I almost always pick the other side of each other!







:








:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Did you guys hear about...this?

Makes me want to hurt people when I read some of the comments on the article.







:











yep. read it earlier.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

:







:







:

OH NO!!!!!!!!! My eyes! Myyyyy eyyyyyyyyyesssssss [megan melts in pain, clawing at her eyes... end scene]

Sorry, just thought that was too funny, Angie!

Airplane article? Horrible. Not even funny. Not cool AT ALL.

Gentle discipline? My Mom (the elementary school principal) teaches a course on the "Love and Logic" books by Jim Fay & Foster Cline. I've listened to some of the tapes -- realllly good stuff. My sister uses a lot of those techniques with her son, and I plan to do the same w/ Nevie and whoever else may join us in the future.

Holiday cards? Dude. If I get them out this year, that will be cool. I've gotta put applications ahead of them, but maybe that will be a good study break. I think I'll follow Sarah's lead and just set up a Christmasy scene at home (or, my parents' house, since all our christmas decorations are getting packed up on December 4th and won't join us in Spokane for at least two months) and take my own picture. I did the "Picture People" thing at the mall once. Once. With my nephews. It sucked. But, without nephews it might not be that bad.

OK, it took me forever to catch up, so now I must get dressed and greet my day like a human being.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I keep forgetting we'll have a Christmas tree this year! And it can be HUGE!









So forget the stairs idea, I'll just plop the kids in front of the tree once it's up and all purty like.

We didn't get to decorate last year (we moved in to our house a week before Christmas) and the year before we were in a teeny tiny apartment and had a Charlie Brown-esque tree, so this year will be awesome! I love Christmas time.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

The picture people are $$$$. We got to Pennys only because the girl we use is too awesome. I got my cards done in Oct (







: ) because its just easier and less crowded.

OK- I guess my parenting ideals are working. My dd1 is walking around with her baby sling and a baby...







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Did you guys hear about...this?

Makes me want to hurt people when I read some of the comments on the article.







:










AAARRRGGGHHHH!!!!







: Gosh, I get so riled up when I read things like this. What a screwed up view of breastfeeding this country has. And everybody exclaiming at how "OLD" the baby was.....The WHO says breastfeeding to ATLEAST 2 yrs old is best...Hello, "atleast 2"!!!!

Oh and another great day for babies...today on our local news, there was a story about 10 cross dressers that went walking around our mall randomly spraying pepper spray!







: They went to the food court and continued to spray it around and a 6month old baby got sprayed and had to be rushed to the hospital! Thankfully the baby is ok, but these guys had no remorse. It showed them today being arrained (they were arrested) and they were laughing and cutting up like it was nothing!! What is wrong with this world!!!??


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
The picture people are $$$$. We got to Pennys only because the girl we use is too awesome. I got my cards done in Oct (







: ) because its just easier and less crowded.

OK- I guess my parenting ideals are working. My dd1 is walking around with her baby sling and a baby...







:

I had every intention of doing cards early and Christmas is quickly approaching and we haven't even scheduled them yet!







:

Kya loves to walk around w/ a baby in a sling. I haven't bought her a child sling yet (will be a christmas present) but I take a long scarf and tie it like a moby!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Dude, i didn't even make a birth announcement. I suck!!! hopefully i'll get some holiday cards out. Maybe they will be "new years' cards


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey guys, just wanted to throw it out there that my dh, who already had a blog, now has ads on his blog and has linked all of ours on there too. He also goes to all your blogs and clicks everyday. So if you wanna link his blog to yours, you can. The stuff he talks about is pretty nerdy, wrestling and comics, and such, but he's MY pretty cute nerd and I love him!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

That's so funny. Did you leave me a comment from his page or was that him? It was about JC's baby legs. I figured you were logged in to his account, cause I was thinking, I know who JC is, but who is this Dr. so-and-so? And I clicked on the blog and it was mainly about wrestling!







And I saw all our blogs listed and thought,







she's gone off the deep end. She's over organic food and on to wrestling. Then I saw a link to your blog and I figured it out. Whew! I clicked on his ads.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Did you guys hear about...this?

Makes me want to hurt people when I read some of the comments on the article.







:










geeze, i can't fly anywhere cause i never learned how to nurse under a blanket. hmmm i wonder if these guys have ever tried to eat wile having a blanketover their heads...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
The picture people are $$$$. We got to Pennys only because the girl we use is too awesome. I got my cards done in Oct (







: ) because its just easier and less crowded.

OK- I guess my parenting ideals are working. My dd1 is walking around with her baby sling and a baby...







:

we go on saturday! it is a present for my mom though. pic of her with her 3 grandchildren. i normally do the pic at home and do a letter update... um, then i got tired with the whole being pregnant and everything i started cheating and just ordered them through costco on-line.







: did the same for j's baptism and birth announcement through kodak though (w/ c i made them from scratch)









i bought a sling for my niece when she was a babe... now the youngest uses it. my ds breastfeeds his baby


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Jeez Louise! I'll never catch up. I think there's something like 8 crazy pages for me to read. I figure I'll post first, and then go back and try to catch up. And this is what happens in 2 days! ahhh!









Well, my sister called me, it's official. I'm going to be an Auntie. It will be my first little niece/nephew.







I'm excited, but now I'm on a mission to bring her to the crunchy side.







She's already talking about how she told her ob that he can hook her up to the epidural when she comes in the hospital. ugh. She's on the fence about breastfeeding, and actually left the ob's office with a sample and bag of 'goodies' from Enfamil. grrrr. I told her when she told me that, that she needed to go ahead and switch doctors! She's coming up this weekend and we're going to have T-giving with my family. Everybody's making the journey and she's going to spring the news on my grandparents. I hope to give her some food for thought while they're here, so anybody got any good links/resources pile them on. I'll throw them at her, maybe we can sway her. I told her I'd be her doula, and I know she's at least open to 'trying' bf and I'll be able to be there when the baby is born since she's due in July. I'm hoping that will help get her off to a good start with that.

Oh, and what exactly causes thrush? Could I get it again? My nips seem to be starting on that path again, and I'd like to get rid of it before it decides to really come back. Could pumping aggrevate/cause it?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

dang. just lost the whole post...

okay, katiejon1~

first, it's not even fluff emails so yeah, lots of catch up. we have actually slowed down in the last couple of days...

second. congrats on the niece/nephew! i have 2 of each. i'll look for some stuff for ya...

and thrush is caused by a yeast.... click for kellymom...

info about pumping here


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow, it's been sooooooo long since I posted on this thread! I'm normally over in the toddler forum since I have a fairly high needs toddler, but a fairly laid back June baby!









Regarding thrush -- we've had it off and on for a month I think. Katie, yep, you can get it back. If you're pumping just make sure you're sterilizing a LOT. I've heard all sorts of natural remedies for it from vinegar to baking soda to gentian violet. I have some nystatin (prescription) that I use from time to time, but I'm hoping it just goes away on its own. It's waay better now.

Anna is a huge baby! She's 18 lbs or more and 28 or so inches long. She's rolling over both ways and trying to crawl. She is sooooooo gorgeously sweet. It's been a hard week though because we've all had colds. Actually I think it's been the hardest week since she's been born. We've been so house bound.

Hope everyone is well. I'll try to keep up more!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
That's so funny. Did you leave me a comment from his page or was that him? It was about JC's baby legs. I figured you were logged in to his account, cause I was thinking, I know who JC is, but who is this Dr. so-and-so? And I clicked on the blog and it was mainly about wrestling!







And I saw all our blogs listed and thought,







she's gone off the deep end. She's over organic food and on to wrestling. Then I saw a link to your blog and I figured it out. Whew! I clicked on his ads.










Oh, didn't you know that I just LOVE wrestling!!!







:















: laughup









Isn't he wonderful though....he knows a good cause when he sees one. Our last name is Not Wagner and he's not a doctor. I have no idea where he got that from. Wait, I just asked, Dr. Wagner was an old wrestler (also where the mask on the profile pic is from)







And how many dads do you know that will talk about babylegs


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

My nephew is being born tomorrow!!!!

My SIL is having a scheduled C-section. Her older son was born via emergency c-section so they are doing a repeat section. To bad he will be 4 hours away.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Wait it's after midnight...make that my nephew is being born today!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Just wanted to say thank you all so much for the GD advice - I am still reading and catching up - we lost power for most of the day from the big storm over here on the East Coast and it just came back on, thankfully!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

OK, y'all... I had the LOVELY (hah) experience of being the resident "Psycho Lactivist BEYATCH" at the playgroup I went to today.

So... I show up and my friend, R, is there with her little guy. R & I go to "boob group" together and we have really common crispy views on things. So, I launch into the story about that HORRIBLE AIRPLANE ARTICLE with her and, when I get done, this other lady at the group is like, "Well, why didn't she just wear the blanket?" and others are like "Yeah, that was dumb." So I think of about 8 reasons off the top of my head why she didn't have to, or may not have wanted to, wear the G-D blanket. They kept saying it was the "polite" thing (or something like that -- that was their underlying message) because bf makes some people "uncomfortable", so finally I just said, "You know what? You are NOT going to change my mind on this one. I think it's wrong to expect a discreet woman to "cover up", and our culture has a really sad view of breastfeeding that will never change if we cater to that kind of expectation." (or something like that... can't remember verbatim). So... I spent the rest of my (brief) time there just talking to my one specific friend and almost being MORE of a beyatch when I saw one of the cow-towing women mix a bottle of formula in front of me. Blarrrrrrrgh!

And THEN, as it always happens, five minutes into my drive home I thought of the PERFECT response:

Other lady: "Well, why didn't she just wear the blanket?"

Me: "Yeah, and why didn't Rosa Parks just sit at the back of the bus? That would have been a lot easier for all the people SHE made uncomfortable, too."

And, hello, I HATE gum chewing. And what does everyone on a plane do to pop their ears? Chew gum. I have to deal with it, 'cause no one is ever going to effing kick a gum chewer off a plane just because it makes me uncomfortable, because chewing gum is completely accepted in our society. Even though people can be EVIL with their gum.

Blearrrrrrgh. OK, I think I'm done with my vent. I really was wishing for a few more ladies like all y'all at that group today. Luckily I wasn't in a position to ever see any of them again or give a sh*t what they thought of me.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Megan -














Sorry you had a rough afternoon! I'm totally one of the gum chewers you hate







: but at least I keep it in my mouth and you can't hear me chewing it! Brad chews gum like a friggin cow...it makes me crazy!!

Brad knows nothing about breastfeeding or the laws, and is against NIP for the "it'll make other people uncomfortable" reason. His ex refused to even try, so he's never been exposed to it. So when we saw the lead-in to the evening news talking about the nurse-in that had been organized at Delta counters across the country, he said "well what's that about?" I told him what happened, that a woman was breastfeeding her child on a plane and was asked to cover up with a blanket, and when she respectfully declined, she and her family were kicked off the flight. He came back with the whole "why didn't she just cover up?" thing, and I explained that a)it's next to impossible to keep a baby covered with a blanket b)it was one of those miserable scratchy airline blankets and c)LEGALLY SHE DOES.NOT.HAVE.TO. He said "okay, cool. Show me the law." So I just did.







Now he knows that neither he, nor anyone else is ever going to make me feel bad, or ask me to move for feeding our baby(ies). I think he's chalking it up to being another one of my crazy hippie ideas.







Fine by me!

So cute that your little ones carry their babies in slings!







My girls have already informed me that they're going to breastfeed their kids (after I explained to DD1 that formula is not as good, and that if there's no medical reason why the mommy can't breastfeed, you shouldn't use it...went so far as letting her taste it when I fixed Sam's bottle!) and Sydney has said that she wants to wear her little babies while she and her husband push their big kids in strollers







She's planning to have 16 kids, so she can't carry them all! She's so cute.







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

My DH already said- I should not go to a dirty airport and nurse. But he feels the exact way I do. Esp since I have nursed my dd1 when she was 3 mos, 6 mos, 1yrs old, 2 yrs old on a plane and no one even knew I was doing it.

I have been asked to put a blanket over Liz's head while nursing. You could not see a thing. I replied, I am game if you put a blanket over your head while eating as well. The subject dropped.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
...oh and the high bidder on the pouch was our very own Jessica! thanks mama









ummm... are you sure? I don't recall bidding on a pouch (since ds doesn't like them, we have a mei tai) ??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
i send picture cards... and keep picture cards that are sent to me in my photo albums.... i thought that was the idea?

Hey, that's a great idea. But then I would actually have to be organized enough to have photo albums, wouldn't I?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Well, my sister called me, it's official. I'm going to be an Auntie. It will be my first little niece/nephew.







I'm excited, but now I'm on a mission to bring her to the crunchy side.







She's already talking about how she told her ob that he can hook her up to the epidural when she comes in the hospital. ugh. She's on the fence about breastfeeding, and actually left the ob's office with a sample and bag of 'goodies' from Enfamil. grrrr. I told her when she told me that, that she needed to go ahead and switch doctors! She's coming up this weekend and we're going to have T-giving with my family. Everybody's making the journey and she's going to spring the news on my grandparents. I hope to give her some food for thought while they're here, so anybody got any good links/resources pile them on. I'll throw them at her, maybe we can sway her. I told her I'd be her doula, and I know she's at least open to 'trying' bf and I'll be able to be there when the baby is born since she's due in July. I'm hoping that will help get her off to a good start with that.

Good luck with your sister Katy, and nice to see you around again! I agree she should switch doctors. What kind of dr offers formula info when someone is just newly pregnant-- or at all? uke: At least 9 months is a while for you to work on her!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
Anna is a huge baby! She's 18 lbs or more and 28 or so inches long. She's rolling over both ways and trying to crawl. She is sooooooo gorgeously sweet. It's been a hard week though because we've all had colds. Actually I think it's been the hardest week since she's been born. We've been so house bound.
Hope everyone is well. I'll try to keep up more!!









Philip is about 18 lbs, but I think only 25 inches long (he won't sit still long enough for me to measure.) and 3 inches is such a difference in length! any recent pics? And good to see you around again...

ABout the BF on the plane. DH is kind of the same way in that he was like, well why didn't she cover up. I said, why should she have to? "Because it makes others uncomfortable." So? I said. "Well, can anyone just have their boob hanging out in full view then?" I don't see why not, I said. "Then they can just exploit bfing then, for that reason." Um, yeah. I don't know about YOU, but I think it would be GREAT if we all just let our BOOBS hang out on the plane just for shock value and the fun of it. :crazy:
Anyway, I think I convinced him. He kind of understands that bfing is my activist "thing," just like he has his activist "things" Besides, after ds was born he kept asking if I wanted to quit bfing (when it was difficult/painful) and didn't think I would really want to pump at work. Now he is really glad we don't choose to or need to give ds formula. So, I think I've converted him.

Amy, I wanted to ask, though I realize it's totally none of my business, do you have to give Maggie some formula?

Sarah, I'm so excited for you to tandem nurse! And it's great to teach your dsds about bfing and babywearing. I try to do the same with dss. His mother nursed him for 2 years (!) but only nursed his brother for 6 weeks (??). She's pregnant again, due in January, and I think he lectures her about bfing and no tv for babies. I'm kind of proud...









Ok, off to work!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

One more thing... thanks for the bfing suggestions. I tried to nurse ds in a different position last night, but he wasn't into it. He has been eating less the last few days. Yesterday I had to really convince him to eat when I got home from work (full boob, and I think he was hungry, but wouldn't latch. ?) and the only way to do that was lying down. I am a little concerned. Is it possible to get nipple confusion at this late stage?
Anyway, since he is very wiggly and loves to play on the floor and roll over and smack me and everything, I'm hoping it's just a stage. Plus, he did nurse a lot last night. (and kept almost-waking to cry, which he never does, so that's weird. maybe somethign is going on)
Also, we had our first delayed poop experience. Granted, it was only a 12 hour delay, but it was bad enough to make me totally afraid of the multiple-day delays.

Oh, I forgot to say,







Megan, and your experience sucks, but yay you for making some points.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
And THEN, as it always happens, five minutes into my drive home I thought of the PERFECT response:

Other lady: "Well, why didn't she just wear the blanket?"


"How about the "offended" person put the blanket over THEIR head so they can't see?" That's one of my favorites....

Sucks that you had to hear that crap. I've never had a word said to me, either because nobody could tell, or maybe I have a look about me that says, "don't even think about it"







I've probably only NIPd maybe 10 times between DS and DD, though. The most "public" was in the Olive Garden during a busy lunch time, when all the tables around us were packed. A couple people did look over, but nobody said a word to me and the waitress acted as if nothing unusual was going on...well, cause nothing unusual was going on, I was just feeding my kid.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi!

I don't have time to read the posts (I'm at work







) but here are some new Marlow photos!

Baby Bjork

Drool mouth

Chilling out with mama

This way miss!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Hi!

I don't have time to read the posts (I'm at work







) but here are some new Marlow photos!

LOVE the yellow top!!!!! What a cutie!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

cute pics lindsey. i liked the yellow top as well!

augustine~ i agree with jessica, pictures please







:

Mearaina~ congrats on the nephew.... sorry you won't be seeing him right away....







:

jessica~ i got my photo albums back into shape the last week i was home on maternity leave... when i was transitioning j to day care... had to do something in between pumping...







and think positive: there are worse things then having a babe who prefers laying down to eat... he could hate laying down to eat and then you wouldn't get any rest at night...

j has actually slept pretty good the last couple nights... i *think* i only woke up 2 or 3 times to nurse... hard to tell... he was on the other side of me so i think we nursed but i can't remember actually moving... anyone else sleep through some of the nurse sessions?

i'm wearing one of my nursing tanks today and feeling rather busty... that's why dh loves them







but occassionally, i feel as if i am going to hit myself in the face so i better not jog....







:







it's a good thing i'm the small one in my family with the DD....

just curious... when do you use this smilie?







: is it one of those things when you are on mothering and you go "hey look at the time, gotta go







:, talk to you later?" just wondering....







:

hey, i've never seen this one before either....







gotta keep checking out those new smilies....

happy friday! i get to sleep in tomorrow until maybe 6 am!!! yeah for babies!







actually i am getting sad that j is getting big so fast.... he is "crawling" by getting himself on all 4s and then throwing himself forward on the ground... i guess it works for him... hasn't quite figured out how to sync the hands with the feet yet... and his back is pretty strong now... can actually mostly sit for a few seconds.. he is going to be so thrilled when he masters these skills... he so wants to be moving all the time... but i'll be sad cause then he won't be baby anymore and the poop will turn stinky...


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I usually carry a blanket with me to cover myself but again it gets pulled off,kicked off. I flew to fla with the kids to see a friend DS2 was just about almost 2 and sw airline had over sold the seating so i had this huge man between my dh(this was his seat and he was not moving,prick) and i this man kept looking at me and i was covered ds2 was a loud muncher ,My dh got so pissed he asked the dude if he needed a fing snack







He moved


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

: Hey she's showing some boob,someone get her a blanket
















:







: Ohhh My Eyeeesss!







Meg- that's what i thout too!
Sorry angie







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Angie thats the gotta go make a baby smilie







: and thats exactly when you use it! I like this one







but I don't knit,where else are you gonna see jump roping sheep.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 







: Hey she's showing some boob,someone get her a blanket
















:







: Ohhh My Eyeeesss!







Meg- that's what i thout too!
Sorry angie







:

i just seriously don't know how to do the blanket. and if i tried it i am sure i would get a po look/glare from the babe and might get myself bit







i might have taken it and put it over the babe's legs or something, think that would have made them feel better?









yeah, yeah... make fun of me...if i didn't expect it i wouldn't have put it out there... i think it's funny that lisa never responded to my size 2 dig....







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
.if i didn't expect it i wouldn't have put it out there... i think it's funny that lisa never responded to my size 2 dig....







:

did i miss something?







please refresh my memory!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Gotta go read through all the advice here & in GD but just wanted to say, I hope you know I wasn't being snarky about that! I mean it, I have nothing (well except a teeny bit of jealousy!







) against people who have big houses, that is great.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
BFM~ I didn't take offense at all....









just like i am going to tell lisa that being a size 2 is a terrible thing and women need more meat on their bones than that....







:







:







:










Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
did i miss something?







please refresh my memory!









does that help?







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

ahhhhh - ya somehow i totally missed that! how dare you!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out my blog...can someone please leave a comment so I can figure out how to format that part. Thanks.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
ahhhhh - ya somehow i totally missed that! how dare you!









now if you had seen it the first time it would have had better impact...







pay attention! gotta read every post!














okay, in my 800s on post... i'll get to that 1000 some day....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
I'm trying to figure out my blog...can someone please leave a comment so I can figure out how to format that part. Thanks.


i actually can't figure out comments on yours... i can't find the option. i tried to tell you







:














but i think you disabled comments....


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

I posted a thread in Parents as Partners,
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=561243

I'm kind of embarassed about it. It's hard for me sharing details about my marriage with, well, anyone, because I feel like it's a sort of violation, and I feel that DH and I shouldn't have problems. But I need to talk, so if you are interested, feel free to comment. (it is kind of long)


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Angelique you are about as effective of a worker as me, I think.







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Oh my. I missed a lot.

I'm in for the Christmas cards. I'm making ours, and Katie & I are going to have a photo shoot next week if I can find my other flash. My main one died on me. I'm excited about our cards, they're going to look great.

I finally got my blog working, I don't know what the deal was before.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

We have a tooth! That explains the frenzied chewing of the last two days. She wouldn't go to bed last night either. Finally conked out halfway through Grey's Anatomy. Wasn't cranky, but just kind of wired. My husband was at a dinner meeting for his new job, and I think the little stinker was waiting up for him. He also missed projectile vomiting. Didn't get in til 11, then told me all about the $43 steak he had (company buying of course), which made me sick on many levels. I had a Kashi frozen vegan entree while someone yelled at me. I think I'm going on strike.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I commented Jessica. I know it's hard. keep talking about it, and we'll help you find an answer.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Mearaina - I don't see comments either. In blogger, go under Settings > Comments and be sure to select "Show" and then twiddle with the other settings. If you've already done that, you may just need to republish. To force a republish, go under Posting > Status and it should give you that option.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Angelique you are about as effective of a worker as me, I think.







:









I am actually known as a very good worker normally... this ddc has been my downfall.... *sigh* I WILL GET THROUGH SORTING AND FILING ALL OF THESE FOLDERS TODAY. I WILL, I WILL, I WILL..... my job has lots of clean up these days that i am not getting around to finish... but i am technically caught up on the daily work, so it just looks like i am taking FOREVER on clean up (when i came to this area a year ago, i was pregnant and it was a disaster... we have come a long way but still a lot to do...)

i know i should switch to once a day notification for this so that i can stop checking my dang email every 5 minutes, but alas.... NOT GONNA!







:

ETA: note: i have been on mothering since aug 03 and STILL have not reached 1000 post..... so i USED to be good.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Jessica, I'll comment later. Oh, I'm thinking about P refusing to nurse might be because your boobs were so full. Talula did the same thing the other day. That's why I had to express a bit.

Well, I'm off to visit with Ruby...







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I bought those tablets how do you give them? It says to disolve under tounge or do you smash first? Olivia has found her toes she nearly dove head first in the tub to get them,she puts them in her mouth and giggles.too cute


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Well, I'm off to visit with Ruby...







:

SO.UNFAIR. I want to visit with Ruby, too.














:


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I bought those tablets how do you give them? It says to disolve under tounge or do you smash first? Olivia has found her toes she nearly dove head first in the tub to get them,she puts them in her mouth and giggles.too cute

i just kind of slide them into the side of his mouth near the bottom. they dissolve instantly so no fear of choking/gagging and that's near enough to 'under the tongue' for me. sometimes he tongue thrusts them out though and they kind of "foam" so he looks like a little rabid baby


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
ummm... are you sure? I don't recall bidding on a pouch (since ds doesn't like them, we have a mei tai) ??

yeah i'm sure - you owe me $$$ mama - pay up!!

JK! it was a goof - it was mamamilkbar Heidi







sorry to be confusing!







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
just curious... when do you use this smilie?







: is it one of those things when you are on mothering and you go "hey look at the time, gotta go







:, talk to you later?" just wondering....







:

Oh, you make me lauuuuuugh! I do think that is an uber-creepy smiley. Clever, sure... but creepy.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
i actually can't figure out comments on yours... i can't find the option. i tried to tell you







:














but i think you disabled comments....










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Mearaina - I don't see comments either. In blogger, go under Settings > Comments and be sure to select "Show" and then twiddle with the other settings. If you've already done that, you may just need to republish. To force a republish, go under Posting > Status and it should give you that option.

I am not sure what I did, but now you can leave comments. But somewhere I am seeing 5 comments listed but cannot find them. I guess I will go republish and see what that does. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
I am not sure what I did, but now you can leave comments. But somewhere I am seeing 5 comments listed but cannot find them. I guess I will go republish and see what that does. Thanks ladies.

Problem fixed!

Now I have the mental energy to go back through this thread and actually read it.

Someone bought a house, right? Was that you, BFM? I clicked on the picture and it is so adorable, but I can't remember for sure if it was you.

Jessica, I will check out your thread about you and your husband.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

ok, it's going to take me over an hour to catch up with everyone...i want to do the card thing. Who is getting the addresses?

I'll try to catch up with my reading this weekend.








I wish I could play on here more but at least I'm done with my East Asian Arts paper!!!!!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Evan Jacob is here!! Weighing in at 8 pounds. So now dh and I have 1 niece and 1 nephew on my side and 3 nieces and 4 nephews on his side.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Oh, you make me lauuuuuugh! I do think that is an uber-creepy smiley. Clever, sure... but creepy.

it's just soo... graphic.... i am surprised they didn't show the kid sleeping in the bed on the side and dad reaching out to put his arm around mom first...

sorry, mods, i like all the other smilies...







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
it's just soo... graphic.... i am surprised they didn't show the kid sleeping in the bed on the side and dad reaching out to put his arm around mom first...

sorry, mods, i like all the other smilies...







:









: laughup







: Your killing me! Thanks leighanne!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
ok, it's going to take me over an hour to catch up with everyone...i want to do the card thing. Who is getting the addresses?

I'll try to catch up with my reading this weekend.








I wish I could play on here more but at least I'm done with my East Asian Arts paper!!!!!

what are you in school for? i am doing a certificate program in accounting but as i work full time and with the kids it goes very slowly..

helen is taking address... mommitola

we have actually slowed down thankfully.. i can get some work in between posting to everyone







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Evan Jacob is here!! Weighing in at 8 pounds. So now dh and I have 1 niece and 1 nephew on my side and 3 nieces and 4 nephews on his side.

congrats!

i'll check out your thread again later... gotta finish this project.... cause it's a friday and i actually usually manage to get more done on friday than the rest of the week....


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

OK -- for those who want to see some photos of the lovely anna, you can look on my myspace. There's also a video of my toddler catching chickens. Yep, chickens... hee hee.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Ughh I am beat. I did the Thanksgiving feast at my dd1 preschool today. 75 kids, 3 turkeys..One family donated a halal turkey for their daughter and wow was it sooooo good. On wed when we cooked them, I took home that carcus and added some turkey juice left over, water, leeks, onions celery and some spices. Let it simmer for 4 hours and this is the best f.... stock I have ever made. So I also took some leftover meat today. Just made a hot turkey sandwich with gravy on top I made w the stock. Wow is it good! DH will love this!

I am scrapbooking tonight and tomorrow I have a thing w my relgs Ed class and then the marathon is over- at least until next week!

I forget who asked: I do supplement very little formula now. She gets about 20oz daily and has for months. But she nurses more and also gets solids. Plus she is growing by leaps and bounds. I was told by my ped she is spending her calories by growing but needs more to keep her bank acct full so to speak so she can stay caught up. I was told by several mamas here it might take months to be full bfeeds only. She is gaining and hitting milestones so I am not going to change anything.

But I think we are getting teeth since she is not a bigtime nurser this week. Or it could be getting my period.

Selisi-I think its different for the WOHM /SAHD pair than the sahm. The reason- you have to do the mothering and get it in as much as possible. Also, its not as acceptable to be a SAHD (even though I know a few)
I think you both need to sit down and understand both sides. To call you dh lazy is really insulting to us sahparents. It can be isolating at times which could play tricks on your self esteem and psych. One thing I hated was dh saying to me "why didnt you get that done or can you find it in your time to get this done?? It made me feel like my time was all bons bons and I had all day to wait around for him to tell me what to do. Also it made me feel like he didnt value my time and needs. We figured it out right away of course but I hated it when he would drop something on me like right then and say= do this! Well then I would have to undo whatever I had going, maybe it meant driving a differnt way somewhere but having to do things w a small baby never mind two can be a challenge. Understand when you walk in the door, DH also has been working at his job all day- raising your family and he may not have had time to pop on the mdc, have lunch or anything just like your day.
you both need to discuss this and not point fingers or say my part is harder etc.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi guys! We had fun playing with Ruby today. Not much else to say. Jessica, I responded on PAP. I totally understand how you would be resentful, but I also have been insulted when dh insinuates that I'm lazy. Grrr... I don't think it's an easy situation that you're in...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Jessica, I posted in PAP, too.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
OK -- for those who want to see some photos of the lovely anna, you can look on my myspace. There's also a video of my toddler catching chickens. Yep, chickens... hee hee.

Love it!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I loved hanging with Talula and Tania today







Tania is SUCH an awesome kid.







you rock Candice, you're raising an amazing little girl.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi, ladies! I missed you again today.









Jessica - thank you so much for lunch...it was awesome to get to spend some time with you, finally! So cool that you work so close to the hospital...maybe I'll give you a call when we're down there in a few weeks for Sam's next appointment?









I just drew a blank. Crap.

Oh. I took Samantha to her follow-up with the urologist today, and her kidney reflux has been downgraded to a grade 2. YAY! She had a grade 3 (out of 5) when she was born, so the fact that it's closed up to a 2 is a giant leap in the right direction. She has to be tested one more time at 1 year of age, and if she hasn't changed, then they'll test her every year instead of every 6 months. They're going to try and schedule the appointment for the same day as Victoria's surgery, to save us an extra 180 mile round trip drive. The doc also wants Jackson to be tested for the reflux since there's such a strong incidence of it in my family (both my mom and I had grade 5, and therefore surgery) and they usually test around 6-8 weeks of age, which is...mid April. So, we'll just take the whole family up to the University hospital.









The only part that stunk today was that the head doc came in with a resident, which I didn't realize. The guy was in his mid-30s, so I naively assumed he was a "real" doctor. He tried to put the catheter in Samantha 5 times, and couldn't get it, and every time she screamed this gut-wrenching, peel-the-paint-off-the-walls scream. I finally looked at the head doctor and said under my breath, "he gets one.more.chance." The head doc took over and cathed her in one try, and after that she was fine. Laughing and cooing at the nurses and the doctors while they filled her bladder up with radioactive dye. She's a creepily easy-going baby.









Segue alert!!!!

I belong to a mainstream playgroup, and we recently had an incident that resulted in one member being kicked out, and another member voluntarily leaving. The member who was kicked out has a 2 1/2 year old son who was cursing (as in, the F bomb) at a playgroup. His father was told that if it happened again, he'd need to take a one month break from playgroup to help the child regroup. Dad got ticked and posted a huge, aggressive rant on the message board, and was kicked out.

So anyway, tonight we had a meeting about what we want the new rules of the group to be to ensure that something like this doesn't happen again. We got to the part where we were discussing what we should do if one of our kids is mean or aggressive towards another child, and everyone was in agreement that if you see child A hitting child B, calmly remove child A from the situation and explain that the behavior is not acceptable and then tell the parent. No problem. The problem (only IMO, apparently) was that most of the moms piped up and said, "I'll spank my own kid. None of you need to worry about doing that. You can just bring him/her to me and I'll spank 'em."







It's definitely uncomfortable at times being the only one in the group who is vocal about using GD as much as possible. I know a couple of the other moms feel the same way, but they'd never say anything, KWIM? I kinda feel like I'm left hanging out there.

Oh, and one of the moms has decided that she's going to quit breastfeeding and go on a major diet/exercise regime. Her baby girl is only 5 months old.









Oy. Anyway, off to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
One more thing... thanks for the bfing suggestions. I tried to nurse ds in a different position last night, but he wasn't into it. He has been eating less the last few days. Yesterday I had to really convince him to eat when I got home from work (full boob, and I think he was hungry, but wouldn't latch. ?) and the only way to do that was lying down. I am a little concerned. Is it possible to get nipple confusion at this late stage?

Jessica, just wanted to throw this out there - not usually nipple _confusion_ at this point, but definitely this would be very typical time for exhibiting nipple _preference_. They're not confused anymore, they can switch effectively between breast and bottle and know how to suck differently at each, but they've figured out which is which and that one is much easier for them! At 4-5 months, he can remember that hey, milk from mom's breast comes out slowly and I have to work for it, but from that bottle it comes out fast and I don't have to do anything at all! Since they're noticing all the fun stuff going on around them now, they can decide they prefer the bottle. What sort of bottle/nipple are you using? At LLL meetings with working moms we usually recommend keeping them on a very slow-flow (infant) nipple even as they get older, because that is closer to the breast - they have to work harder to get the milk to flow, and it comes out slowly. With a typical stage 3 or whatever nipple, you just tip it back and the milk just pours out, they barely have to suck, so they can get lazy. So you might try that....sound like everything else you're doing is great, we usually suggest to working moms that they try to co-sleep if they're comfortable with that, so they can get in more nursing and snuggle time to try to compensate for the separations. And of course, offering the breast very often when you are together which of course you're doing....the good thing is it's often just a stage and then they go back to wanting to nurse more for the comfort and emotional bonding roughly around that 7 month time....


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

So because I'm curious about everything and can't leave well enough alone... And it's cuter than anything...

Once in a while I give Katie expressed milk on a spoon. (She so wasn't impressed with the boobsicles.







) And usually she shoves it right back out with that little tongue thrust. I don't do it often enough to call it practicing, we've probably tried it 5 times over the last 2 months since I bought the spoons for her to play with. Well, tonight there was no thrusting back out. She went SLURP and then lunged for more. She was so excited.







She'll be 5 months old in 5 days. If this means the tongue thrust is gone, then she's lost that, she sits up by herself almost all the time (all the time if she doesn't have a big cloth diaper to throw her off balance), grabs for our food (definitely the food, won't grab at an empty plate)... Eek. I am soooo tempted to mush up one of the avocados in my fridge and see what she does. She's getting so big.

In other news... DH got a snow blade for his quad today so he can plow our driveway. So that I can get my car to the road from our house. My car honestly hasn't moved for almost 2 weeks because I can't get into the driveway much less out of it. Sad news is, DH ran his quad out of gas the other day and doesn't have any extra around to put in it. And he only realized that at 11pm tonight so the gas stations are closed and he doesn't get to play with his new toy.









ETA: New Katie pic. Click her name in my sig.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I love that Katie pic, Jes!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
what are you in school for? i am doing a certificate program in accounting but as i work full time and with the kids it goes very slowly..

My degree will be in photography but I've taken almost all of the fun classes already....I really am not fond of art history slide lectures.

But i'm in a metal casting class and that is so neat!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Meg, I was thinking about your experience at playgroup and I was totally surprised when I tried to think of who ff's and there isn't anybody!! Or atleast anybody that comes to our playdates regularly. There's only one lady, but she's also a wohm. We all nurse and NIP too. Wherever we go, there's like 6 of us that just whip it out







It's never been hard for me to nip. I've been nursing for the last 3 1/2 years straight! Wow, hadn't thought about that before







: But since I do it so often, I'm pretty discreet, but they're are still those times when I flash a bit, usually when I was nursing Carson. At around 16mos she started the nursing acrobatics. She would try to nurse upside down, flipping all around and usually popping off to cartwheel







Love your comment you thought of on the way home. Im gonna steal that and file it away until I can use it. Im sure they'll be day that I'll have to break it out and zap someone with!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I have been asked to put a blanket over Liz's head while nursing. You could not see a thing. I replied, I am game if you put a blanket over your head while eating as well. The subject dropped.

I've never been asked, but if and when I do, I know what Im saying back











Marlow's mom said:


> Hi!
> 
> I don't have time to read the posts (I'm at work
> 
> ...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

jes~ great pic of katie! yup, you do have some snow there, huh?

all right, who else has a myspace? i can add you all as friends!

all right, gotta head over to the circ page. a friend keeps asking me about it so figured i would take this as my opportunity to convert him just in case he decides to have any kids.







: and then off to get our pics done!

have a great weekend ladies...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
all right, who else has a myspace? i can add you all as friends!

have a great weekend ladies...

I have a myspace page too http://www.myspace.com/crunchychic

You have a great weekend too


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Korin, you have an Enfamil ad!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

candice, you have an Enfamil ad too


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

tried a little bit of EC today. when ijah (nn when im too lazy to say his full name.)woke up from his nap i noticed that he didn't pee at all and since he usually pees as soon as he wakes up i just took his dipe off and went and held him in front of the toilet. we sat for a couple seconds with him kind of dangling in front of the toilet so i thought, 'hmm this make take a few seconds so ill just watch his pee-pee to see when it's ready to pee i'll just get up as soon as that happens" well, i had no such luck. about the exact second i sat down i hear (and see!) piissssssssssss all over the front of the toilet and floor.







hey, it was our first time, gotta give us *some* credit. we may not have actally made it *in* the toilet but at least we made it *on* it!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok, new pics of J.C and the fam

makeshift babylegs till my package gets here

I love wiggleworm bottoms covers, too cute, huh!

Halloween, my superbaby

Carson and J.C

Kya and J.C (she wanted to wear her swimsuit in the house, its the kind that keeps you afloat.

Does this hat look silly on me?

It doesn't? PHEW!

Bathtime!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Lisa, LOL!!! Nice try mama!! Way cool that you were in the vicinity


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
It doesn't? PHEW!


So.Friggen.Cute.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Talula's sick...







...but I don't really know what's wrong with her. Last night, she had her big 4-5 day poop. At night, she woke up every two hours to nurse. Then, she woke up screaming at 5:00 a.m. Like a pain scream. Then she pooped a bit more, so I thought it was over. But she continued to scream for an hour. She didn't want to nurse. I just rocked her until she went to sleep, finally. She woke up at 8:30 screaming again, not wanting to nurse, and I rocked her back to sleep. Then she woke up about an hour later. I nursed her and noticed that she has a really puffy eye. I squirted some of the good stuff in it. She cheered up a bit and smiled at her sis and dad and nursed again. Now she's sleeping.

So...what do you think? Is her eye thing a plugged duct? I feel so sad for her. Even when she was smiling, her little eyes could hardly open.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

That's a great start. It's really just a few weeks of learning your baby's cues and providing opportunity to use the toilet. After that it's mostly diligence until they're old enough to go on their own. When he pees, on or off the toilet, you should make a sound to associate with it. I go, "Psssss." So now, when I hold her on the toilet and make the noise, she'll go if she has anything. I think also that even if you don't fully go EC, at least they're familiar with the toilet. Because I know when dd was 2, she was scared when introduced to the toilet. We had to hold off for a while.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
tried a little bit of EC today. when ijah (nn when im too lazy to say his full name.)woke up from his nap i noticed that he didn't pee at all and since he usually pees as soon as he wakes up i just took his dipe off and went and held him in front of the toilet. we sat for a couple seconds with him kind of dangling in front of the toilet so i thought, 'hmm this make take a few seconds so ill just watch his pee-pee to see when it's ready to pee i'll just get up as soon as that happens" well, i had no such luck. about the exact second i sat down i hear (and see!) piissssssssssss all over the front of the toilet and floor.







hey, it was our first time, gotta give us *some* credit. we may not have actally made it *in* the toilet but at least we made it *on* it!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Kelly - what cute pictures!

Candice - poor Talula, I'd keep trying the milk trick. I tried it on myself last week, but I started too late, I think.

Lisa - I've never made it to the toilet with Harper. I lie her on a diaper and make the pss pss sound. Half-arsed, but she seems to like it.

This morning I sent her over to her cousins with daddy so I could...deep clean the kitchen. Oh, life is exciting! Apparently she had a lot of fun, but he brought her home wrecked and cranky. And my boob alarm was going off, "where's the baby!" He doesn't believe me that she really does best sleeping every 2 hours. She can push it to 3 now that she's older, but 2-2.5 is the sweet spot for getting a nap without a meltdown.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Speaking of E/C, LLL's zine they put out has a 2 pg spread on EC. I was impressed.

Anyone cooking on Thursday?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

We're eating at dh's sister's house so she is making the majority of dinner. I am making some sesame sticks and just bringing the veggies, crackers, cheese, etc. I was considering trying this raw apple pie recipe. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Candice, I'd keep up with the milk thing too. Maybe that's why she wasnt super smiley at my house... I hope she feels better soon







poor Talula!

I ditched the enfamil ads







:

Ryan and I call Ruby Monkey, and monkey girl and monkey face. Today he started calling her monkey lover and monkey poop thrower.







: Someday one of those will be true.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

We call Maggie stinker. She is one









I might have a raw apple pie recipe....but I am making organic pumpkin pies and apple pies.

We are bringing as an appetizer fresh figs with a bit of maytag bluecheese and wrapped in prussiotto. Very yummy...


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Love it!!! Your dh rocks! But I can't believe that that guy didn't switch w/ your dh so y'all could sit together, whats that about?!! Its not like you HAVE to sit in the seat thats on your ticket or you'll get in trouble!

...especially since Southwest Airlines doesn't even HAVE assigned seating! Nyarrrrgh. Stupid people suck. Like on Candice's blog: "...and what do I hate more than stupid people? Nothing." (might not be verbatim!)

OK, back to catching up on the rest of the thread. Saw this part & had to comment. I, too, cheer on the DHs of the world who call out nasty people's sh*t on behalf of their nursing wives! Or anyone that would call it out.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ryan and I call Ruby Monkey, and monkey girl and monkey face. Today he started calling her monkey lover and monkey poop thrower.







: Someday one of those will be true.

Too funny... I think that Ryan and Dan (my husband) would get along pretty well. Dan actually used to call ME Monkey for a long time... then it was Minky (for reasons unknown to me) and then it was Minxy. I can't recall if he has a current version. He calls Nevie anything that comes to mind... the poor kid will A) not know her name until she's 17, and B) go to kindergarten with a too-large repertoire of Simpsons quotes (I already fear the parent-teacher conferences about this







)

Ummm... not much up in the hizouse today. We need to figure out furniture/seating arrangement for 17 people for Thursday. This will be our last big holiday hurrah in Okinawa -- for the last 3 years we've hosted T-day and Christmas dinners here with all the other young officers in our group, plus some hangers-on. Our turkey is probably too small... it's in the cider brine right now (THE only way to make a turkey, IMHO!) and we'll be frying it on Thursday. I think I'll hit the commissary today to get a smaller turkey loaf ("a turkey-like loaf"?







) just to have extra meat and to have drippings for gravy. Other than that, all I'm making is a sweet potato casserole. We're pot-luckin' it. I love hosting -- I can have that extra glass of wine and not worry about driving! And one of the guys that's coming always does the dishes.

Other than that, just cramming for a biomechanics test that I need to take online tonight. Hips, Knees and Ankles... oh my!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We are bringing as an appetizer fresh figs with a bit of maytag bluecheese and wrapped in prussiotto. Very yummy...

Ohhh.... that sounds like HEAVEN (imagine my very best over-the-top Oprah voice saying that). So, you wanna, um, come to Okinawa?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Candice, I'd keep up with the milk thing too. Maybe that's why she wasnt super smiley at my house... I hope she feels better soon







poor Talula!

I ditched the enfamil ads







:

Ryan and I call Ruby Monkey, and monkey girl and monkey face. Today he started calling her monkey lover and monkey poop thrower.







: Someday one of those will be true.

How do I get rid of my Enfamil ads???


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

go to your adsense page and click the filter thing. then put in the web addy for enfamil







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments on the pics!

Lisa, my fav is that one too. He looks so silly in that beanie


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

ahh! helen you have an ad for CIO!!!!!!! the ivilliage one.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Halloween, my superbaby


I love superbaby!

We call Marlow super-baby sometimes.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

700 posts







:







:







:







:









CHATTY BUNCH!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Geez, I go take a nap for a few hours, and you ladies go nuts!









I just talked to an old high school friend, with whom I'm no longer really friends, mostly because A)our parenting philosophies differ so greatly (she's all about circumcision, CIO, and will "try to breastfeed once or twice") and B) I didn't become a mom until I gave birth. The previous 2 1/2 years of helping to raise two kids means bupkus, apparently. She asked me for my address so that I could attend her baby shower that her mom's throwing for her. I gave it to her, and when I get the invite I'll have to decide if I'm going to gracefully decline to attend and still send a gift, or attend and try and at least talk to her about changing her way of thinking.

I'm thinking I'll send her breast pads, a tube of lanolin, and a printout from Kelly mom, along with the location of her local LLL meeting. Is that too obvious, you think? I already sent her all the circumcision info including the video, and she/they are STILL going to circumcise their son. And the ONLY reason she got pregnant was because she "just wanted" a baby because they "look like fun."







: Yeah...it's a friggin picnic.

Ooo...forgot to tell you ladies the latest from my OB's office! All the OBs get together about once a month to discuss all of the high risk patients to make sure they're all on the same page since you could see any OB at any given time. They were discussing my case, and came to the topic of GD. I already told my OB that I would do the fasting test if they insisted upon it, but that I would NOT drink the Glucola solution, as it sent me in to hard active labor with Samantha. It may have been a fluke, and that's fine, but it's not a risk I'm willing to take. My OB's nurse called me on Friday to inform me that the doctors decided that wasn't good enough, and that I could either drink the Glucola, or be assumed to be diabetic and subjected to daily finger sticks, and put on a regimented diabetic's diet. I was







: . I'll talk to my OB on Monday and hopefully get her to relent. Brad said to ask her to sign a waiver saying that if I do go in to labor as a result of drinking that garbage, that she/the practice is entirely responsible for all of the hospital bills that will be accrued while our son is in the NICU.
















As for Thursday - we're picking up the keys to our new house on Monday, so we'll already have moved quite a bit of our smaller stuff. I'm picking my brother up from the airport on Tuesday (he goes to school in IN and is flying home, but has to go back Thursday night) and then my mom, dad, and brother's non-girlfriend (who has now become vegetarian) are coming down Thursday morning. I'll make the scalloped potatoes and rolls (made with lard and dredged in butter...there's a reason we only have them three times a year!!) and then dad'll make the rice stuffing, cornish game hens, green bean casserole, cranberry relish, and mom'll make sweet potato pie, pumpkin pie and pecan pie.







: We're only going to have 7 people! I have a feeling we'll be moving a LOT of leftovers in to our new fridge!

Candice - I hope Talula feels better soon!

Brad calls me his favorite monkey...in the whole darn zoo.







:







Samantha is Bubba, Sam, Sa_man_atha (my dad), Baby Sam, and her boyfriend Gavin calls her Sammy.







I agree, she's not gonna know her name 'til she's well in to her school years! Poor kiddo.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
ahh! helen you have an ad for CIO!!!!!!! the ivilliage one.









I've never seen that one, gross gross gross! I think I finally zapped formula. I need the source URL to get rid of it (like right click and copy right from the ad), that's what you put in the filter, not the "cosmetic" url like blahblah.com. The source one is like a huge collection of letters and numbers and punctuation and makes no sense.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
My OB's nurse called me on Friday to inform me that the doctors decided that wasn't good enough, and that I could either drink the Glucola, or be assumed to be diabetic and subjected to daily finger sticks, and put on a regimented diabetic's diet.

OMG. Any way you can switch doctors? I like Brad's idea about making them sign a waiver.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

There is no practices in the area that will accept high risk patients in the third trimester. I started calling around on Friday afternoon when I got home from Baltimore. It's a pain in the butt. My OB actually agreed with my stance on the Glucola when I brought up my concerns to her the first time, or at least didn't fight me on it, but I guess when you've got pressure from the entire OB practice coming at you, you have to do certain things, right? We'll find out Monday what's going on.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Ohhh.... that sounds like HEAVEN (imagine my very best over-the-top Oprah voice saying that). So, you wanna, um, come to Okinawa?

I would LOVE to! We are dying to go to Japan actaully. When do you come back to the states?

Sarah- what a pain! I have a good feeling about this pregncy baking the entire time but still, take it easy this week w the holidays.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

A couple pics, of the girl FINALLY happy in the bathtub: Finally

and
What happens when babies play with blankets...I had it all nice and spread out on the floor, and 2 minutes later she managed to get it into this interesting configuration.







Kind of reminded me of a hat or a rainbow wig.

I think I'm the only person in the world who LOVES that bath seat, I used it for a long time with DS...cause almost every review I read about it online says it sucks. Ah well. Oh no, wait, I'm not the only person. My dear friend IRL loved it too, and borrowed it for her daughter.

Sarah,







, and hope you can get this straightened out. I can't think of a medical reason that they wouldn't accept a fasting level, with a hemoglobin A1C as well, and/or maybe a draw a couple weeks in a row. The only reason I can think of for this is a power play, which is SO not cool.







:

Candice, hope Talula feels much better soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK*
and B) go to kindergarten with a too-large repertoire of Simpsons quotes (I already fear the parent-teacher conferences about this )

...and the similarities continue. It's almost scary. DS says "D'Oh!" already...I'm working on getting him to say a Burns-ian "exxxxxxxcellent"....







:









It's just gonna be "The4OfUs" (har dee har har) this T-Day...DH's parents are on the road RV-ing, and my parents are in Pittsburgh with my mom's family - DH doesn't get the day after T-Day off, and I don't either this year since I'm only in the 2nd week of my new job. Will be kind of nice though, low key, we'll do a turkey split breast, stuffing, a little each of mashed and sweet taters, broccoli casserole, and DH makes a killer pumpkin cheesecake.







Have I mentioned that we LOVE food???

TTFN~


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh Sarah, that's what I was afraid of, that it would be hard to switch. Maybe you can keep scheduling the test and cancelling it and drag that out for weeks and weeks? Jeez, I might be tempted to take the fingersticks and eat whatever I felt like as long as the readings were in normal range anyway. There's certainly no reason to follow the diet (beyond telling them you are) if your readings are normal. But one more silly thing to fool with, right?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Heather - cute pics! I went to get a load of laundry the other day and heard a peep and came back to find Harper rolled up in her gym like a burrito. How tha....

Thanksgiving - I think we are going to my husband's aunt's house. I guess I'll be cooking something since there will be nothing dairy-free I can eat. I need a good main dish sort of recipe I guess. Nnnrh. I've been cooking mostly asian-inspired things, but that doesn't quite fit.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok, new pics of J.C and the fam

makeshift babylegs till my package gets here


he is sooo cute. i just wanna squeeze him. now, why do my kids never grow all this hair that everyone else's kids get? well, they grow it but its always delayed....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Anyone cooking on Thursday?

yup. we are. dh does the turkey though, and we share all the other stuff. my sister and mother are going to join us...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
My OB's nurse called me on Friday to inform me that the doctors decided that wasn't good enough, and that I could either drink the Glucola, or be assumed to be diabetic and subjected to daily finger sticks, and put on a regimented diabetic's diet. I was







: . I'll talk to my OB on Monday and hopefully get her to relent. Brad said to ask her to sign a waiver saying that if I do go in to labor as a result of drinking that garbage, that she/the practice is entirely responsible for all of the hospital bills that will be accrued while our son is in the NICU.
















you have got to be kidding me. you know, i hate it when they give you ultimatums. that's why jonah was born at the birthing center. when i was having christian i got the "take this pictocin or we give you a c-section right now" ultimatum.







i'm still irritated about it. i truly think we could have made it natural that time (i had already done 30 hrs...) if they would have just left me alone...







and YES, if they force you to take the stupid test, they should sign saying they are liable....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

the4ofus~ your daughter is adorable...

okay, so we took our pics at the mall today. i got some great ones of the boys together, the boys with my mother... not so much of just my boys... *sigh* so gonna have to redress them up and take additional pics at home.... anywho, gotta go. jonah is calling...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Sarah I can't believe that you have to go through that!!







: ing







:ers.

Helen, I'm on a mac, I can't right click on ads. HELP!!!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

What's the dealio with my blog? I signed up for AdBrite last week, but that spot on my site stays sad & empty.

But there are some new pics (and a brief rant) up if you wanna check it out.

Sarah, the waiver sounds fair. I'm sure the OB staff has their reasons (I'm a "benefit of the doubt to the medical folks" kinda gal), but I understand your frustrations. I'm with Helen, though -- take the sticks, play the "diet game", and do it however the hell you really want.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Heather - cute pics! I went to get a load of laundry the other day and heard a peep and came back to find Harper rolled up in her gym like a burrito. How tha....

Thanks, and







...those darn kids...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
the4ofus~ your daughter is adorable...

okay, so we took our pics at the mall today. i got some great ones of the boys together, the boys with my mother... not so much of just my boys... *sigh* so gonna have to redress them up and take additional pics at home.... anywho, gotta go. jonah is calling...

Thank you! And, we're venturing to the mall tomorrow to see if we can get a decent shot of them with the man in red.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Awesome! Let's think of where people live (assuming they'll be in the same place next year)
Helen-- MA
Sarah--MD
Amy--Chicago
Meg--Portland(soon)
Korin--Portland
Candice--Portland (portland is apparently the place to be!)
BFM--Pennsylvania
Mearaina--Penn.
Jessica (me)--MD

where is everyone else? I'll keep track, just because I'm curious at least.

I'm in Richmond, VA so I can do NoVA or DC/MD easily...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Darn, I wish we were heading farther west on our big southern trip we're doing next week! We're going to VA, WV, TN, NC, and SC - but alas, not MS.









Where in VA are you going? I'm in Richmond, but I'm from the Abingdon/Wise Co. area. I miss the mountains!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Geez, I go take a nap for a few hours, and you ladies go nuts!









Ooo...forgot to tell you ladies the latest from my OB's office! All the OBs get together about once a month to discuss all of the high risk patients to make sure they're all on the same page since you could see any OB at any given time. They were discussing my case, and came to the topic of GD. I already told my OB that I would do the fasting test if they insisted upon it, but that I would NOT drink the Glucola solution, as it sent me in to hard active labor with Samantha. It may have been a fluke, and that's fine, but it's not a risk I'm willing to take. My OB's nurse called me on Friday to inform me that the doctors decided that wasn't good enough, and that I could either drink the Glucola, or be assumed to be diabetic and subjected to daily finger sticks, and put on a regimented diabetic's diet. I was







: . I'll talk to my OB on Monday and hopefully get her to relent. Brad said to ask her to sign a waiver saying that if I do go in to labor as a result of drinking that garbage, that she/the practice is entirely responsible for all of the hospital bills that will be accrued while our son is in the NICU.
















OMG! They can't *make* you have it, can they? I am so sorry that you can't switch! And I totally agree with Brad, if they force you to, then they need to sign the waiver. Finger pricks every day, my a$$. I'm infuriated for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Helen, I'm on a mac, I can't right click on ads. HELP!!!

Try ctrl and click at the same time. If that doesn't work, the apple and click may do it. It's been a LOOOONG time since I've used a mac, but I think that's ow you can do it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok, new pics of J.C and the fam
[/URL]

Adorable family! I love all that hair! Evie's is coming in so blond that she looks balder than she did when she was first born!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 

Anyone cooking on Thursday?

I'm not cooking, but we're hosting Jonathan's family here. He's making the turkey and some of the sides. I have a friend coming down to eat with us. Her dh is in the army and they're from SD stuck in NoVA, so it should be fun to have them with us.

Well, I finally figured out how to do the multiple quote thing.







Yay, Me!









My family came in last night and today my sister and I were talking. She now knows that you don't *have* to have an episiotomy! AHHHH! I have my work cut out for me. I gave her my copy of Spiritual Midwifery. I just wish I had Ina May's other book. I think it would appeal to her more. She's not a big reader though, so who knows...

Evie did a weird cough/gasp thing tonight. I didn't hear her, but Jonathan was putting Caleb to bed and I was finishing up the dishes. He yelled at me and said it sounded like she was gasping like Caleb did when he had croup.







You should have seen me fly up the stairs. Please tell me 5 month olds can't get croup. Mom went upstairs and listened to her, and said she sounded fine. (she's a respiratory therapist) She was fine as soon as I got up there too, so I'm not sure what that was all about. She's still fine and sleeping like she normally does. Wow, can I say 'fine' any more?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

good luck with your pics... the issue today was that my nephew has never taken pics so we spent so much time trying to calm him down and cooperate, that jonah kind of got ignored... they were just happy he wasn't crying... so, no smiles except for the pics that he is with my mother. *sigh*

someone was talking about nipple preference? i read somewhere (can't remember at this moment as it was during the first pregnancy...) that breastfed babes should always stay on the 0-3 mo nipples if they have to be given a bottle. which is what we did for christian when he was a babe and we will do it again with jonah. christian never preferred the bottle... hopefully it will be the same with jonah...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
jes~ great pic of katie! yup, you do have some snow there, huh?

all right, who else has a myspace? i can add you all as friends!

Yea, and we got dumped on the day after that picture. Ended up with another 5-ish inches. It's so fluffy that it settles quickly, but it's still about halfway to my knees. Deep enough that I wear my big snowboots to feed the horse.

I'm at www.myspace.com/sparrowcreek.

Katie was having her evening nakey-bum time tonight and having a great time playing on her belly. She usually hates it, but she was very excited and flailing her little limbs for all she was worth. She spun herself around almost 180 degrees, and then she pushed herself up onto her knees!! She didn't stay long but still! I better get started on that whole babyproofing thing... She was so excited too.


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

Wow, its been a long time! The last time I was here was when I posted about the "incident" with dh. We're doing much better now. Just been trying to spend as much time together as possible, which is why I haven't been here.

I don't know if I ever posted about Behny's hemangioma, but he's been better too... 3 weeks now with no crying or bleeding... he's even been able to put things in his mouth! Plus he's laughing and smiling a lot, which is another thing I never thought he'd be able to do.

All the babies are looking soooo cute! I gotta post some new pics. I have some on my myspace, which I think you can get to by clicking my name, if I remember correctly.

We've been living with the inlaws becase our dumb neighbor let the water damage from his condo flood into ours and now our house is all moldy. We've been here almost 3 weeks and still waiting on the guys he hired to fix it. So anyway, things have been kinda up in the air.

Glad to see you're all still here!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi, Holly! I was just thinking about you the other day!! Glad to hear that things are going well for you, and that baby Benjamin is getting better. What exactly is a hemangioma? I know I've heard the word, but can't pull a definition from my pregnancy-addled brain this early in the morning.









I'm going up to PA with Bubba to see my parents this morning while Brad stays home and rests. He rolled his ankle within 5 minutes of starting to play football yesterday (Jessica, there are those ankles I told you about!!) and is swollen and wicked sore as a result. So, we'll go to their house this morning and let him relax for a while.

I love that my kid wakes up smiling and laughing. I know when she's ready to get up for the day because she yells once or twice (if she cries I know she wants to eat and go back to sleep







) and then when I go in to her room, she's laying there all smiley. It's awesome. She usually laughs when I pick her up and then wraps her tiny little arms around my neck. Same thing Sydney used to do. It's the best feeling EVER.

Yay for the clickage! Thank you all.







:

Oh, and Angelique, Megan, and Heather, your orders shipped on Friday. You should (and Megan, your recipients should) have goodies either tomorrow or Tuesday. Enjoy! Please do go comment on the blog and let me know how everything was. It'll help.









Alright, to Grandmother's house we go. Talk to y'all later.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

We're good here. I've got another plug duct I think.. We're finally starting to get better so we'll be planning on taking pictures soon







Just gotta wait for Haleigh's face to fully clear up







But I must go Hannah woke up and Hal is pulling me to her. hehe

myspace


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Helen, I'm on a mac, I can't right click on ads. HELP!!!

Control-click brings up the contextual menu. Heather hooked me up though, thanks!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Katie - I grew up in Richmond, funny! My parents still live there, and I allegedly go there, but we're skipping holiday travel this year. We'll probably make it next spring.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I would LOVE to! We are dying to go to Japan actaully. When do you come back to the states?

Yikes... I leave on the 2nd of December (the 1st in your world). Siyonara, Okinawa! It's been... well, it's been. I'm glad to be going home. Mostly the climate and how teeny-tiny and isolated this place is. Okinawa and Japan are distinctly different cultures. I spent a few days in Sapporo once and truly felt like I was in a different country.

But it's been a good experience, especially for Dan and I to grow some independent wings. We've made amazing friends, too.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Korin... thanks for the blog comment. I'm all a-twitter 







:


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Katie - I grew up in Richmond, funny! My parents still live there, and I allegedly go there, but we're skipping holiday travel this year. We'll probably make it next spring.

Really? I'm a transplant but I like it here. Maybe we can get together when you all are able to come down. I hear you on skipping holiday travel. I kinda wish we could. I'm not looking forward to the long trip with Evie.







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

i used to live in fxbg, va. we moved here right after marley turned 1 year. our best friends are there so i miss it alot but all i have to do is think of the traffic and once again i'm glad we moved.







(but i will always have a soft spot for va







: the blue ridges..) my sister lives in arlington and i have an aunt in charlottesville.

hey holly! glad ben is doing good.









sarah - elijah always wakes up happy too. i love mornings.







you were talking about the drink you take to determine if you're diabetic or not? they don't have an alternative? (well, i guess they wouldn't..) my mw gave me a choice. so i opted for 8oz of orange juice 8oz (soy)milk 8oz water 2 scrambled eggs and one slice of buttered bread (i pretty sure that's all). perhaps you could present them with that? it has the same effect.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Yea, and we got dumped on the day after that picture. Ended up with another 5-ish inches. It's so fluffy that it settles quickly, but it's still about halfway to my knees. Deep enough that I wear my big snowboots to feed the horse.

I'm at www.myspace.com/sparrowcreek.

Katie was having her evening nakey-bum time tonight and having a great time playing on her belly. She usually hates it, but she was very excited and flailing her little limbs for all she was worth. She spun herself around almost 180 degrees, and then she pushed herself up onto her knees!! She didn't stay long but still! I better get started on that whole babyproofing thing... She was so excited too.

that has gotta be one of the cutest pumpkins i have ever seen.







:

jonah is doing this thing resembling a crawl. he gets up on all 4s, shuffles his knees forward, then throws his body forward. then repeats. he is really moving... already having to baby proof. *sigh*


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grace's voice* 
Wow, its been a long time! The last time I was here was when I posted about the "incident" with dh. We're doing much better now. Just been trying to spend as much time together as possible, which is why I haven't been here.

I don't know if I ever posted about Behny's hemangioma, but he's been better too... 3 weeks now with no crying or bleeding... he's even been able to put things in his mouth! Plus he's laughing and smiling a lot, which is another thing I never thought he'd be able to do.

All the babies are looking soooo cute! I gotta post some new pics. I have some on my myspace, which I think you can get to by clicking my name, if I remember correctly.

We've been living with the inlaws becase our dumb neighbor let the water damage from his condo flood into ours and now our house is all moldy. We've been here almost 3 weeks and still waiting on the guys he hired to fix it. So anyway, things have been kinda up in the air.

Glad to see you're all still here!

hey holly! wow, long time no see! glad you are recovering from crazy stuff and not totally immersed in crazy stuff. sent the add request to your myspace. i was checking out your pics over there... too cute. sorry about the house stuff. how long before it gets cleared up?


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
that has gotta be one of the cutest pumpkins i have ever seen.







:

jonah is doing this thing resembling a crawl. he gets up on all 4s, shuffles his knees forward, then throws his body forward. then repeats. he is really moving... already having to baby proof. *sigh*

we are SO living parallell lives...ditto mikey!!!!

nak


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
jonah is doing this thing resembling a crawl. he gets up on all 4s, shuffles his knees forward, then throws his body forward. then repeats. he is really moving... already having to baby proof. *sigh*

So is Evie. I'm not sure how she's managing it, but she's making it across the floor. To watch her, you'd think it'd be totally ineffective, but she's getting there. We warned Caleb about his tinkertoys today. Gotta keep them picked up now! Oh, and she snatched something out of his hand today. heh, it was funny!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
(but i will always have a soft spot for va







: the blue ridges..)

I miss the mountains. I'm from the far southwestern ones. Close to TN and KY. We drive up to the Waynesboro area sometimes so I can get my fix. It's not "home" but it'll do in a pinch.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

My sis lived in Charlottesville for four years (went to UVA) and I LOVED to visit her. It's so gorgeous there!

Lisa - thanks for the tip. I'll check with my doc when I talk to her tomorrow. I just have to wonder why they even offer the fasting blood test if it's not an acceptable determination of whether or not a mama has GD, you know? It just seems ridiculous to even offer it if it's "not good enough."

Samantha has my father wrapped SO tightly around her little finger.







We went up to visit my parents this morning, and as soon as my dad picked her up she gave him a huge smile, and then when he was playing with her she was laughing, and before we left I was holding her and he grinned at her and she did the "cute face" where she breaks in to HUGE grin and then buries her head in my neck. It was a fun visit.







I'm SO glad my mom and I are getting along better now. My mom is bipolar, and had a serious alcohol problem for quite a while, making her incredibly loud, and selfish, and rude as all get-out. Now though, she seems to have stabilized on her meds, isn't drinking as much, and is in a job she really enjoys, plus she's working out and losing weight, which makes her that much happier. It's a much more pleasant environment, which is something I'm incredibly grateful for.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Holly, so glad to hear from you - I'm glad things are better, aside from the condo, that is.

Took the kids for a Santa pic today, it's pretty good I guess -DS loved Santa - the guy had a real beard, not a fake one, which was pretty cool. AND, he got a little bag of chocolate out of it, so it was overall a good time. K isn't smiling in the pic but looks awful cute anyway, but DS is smiling and it's a good one, so 1 out of 2 ain't bad...they're going to email it to me, and I'll decide if I want to use it for our Christmas card or not...I'd have to get a really, reeeeeeely good shot of them myself in their dressy clothes to use that instead, and I don't forsee that happening. I do want to get pics of them in their finery, though (the clothes they wore today are not their "finery" - I dunno why I get into that, but I do....tradition, I suppose).
And get this -DD is wearing a hand me down beautiful burgundy velvet dress for Christmas....and it's size 12 mo!







: I mean, DS was big for his age, but jeepers.

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't think I'll ever do the mall Santa thing with Nevie. When I was a kid, I was so scared of the mall Santas that I made my parents go in the side entrances to the mall (or whichever ones wouldn't end up right by the Santa). Even out-of-season. I remembered which door led straight to Santa, so it could be August and I'd still want to go in the other doors. They just kind of skeeve me out for reasons I can't explain. So... maybe I can get my round and red-cheeked father to put on a Santa suit someday and snap photos that way 

Crappy sleep last night! What is UP with this kid? Sigh. Well, I'll go make some coffee and then we'll all happily survive this day.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

CRANKY BABY ALERT! I think there are teeth coming or something. I'm exhausted! I'm not sure if we're gonna do the Santa thing either... I hate malls, and rarely go to them, so we'll see. I need to snap some pix for our christmas card tho. gotta order them soon!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I loves me some mall... especially Washington Square... but I think solo mall outings with Nevie are not going to be as fun as my leisurely strolls of the past. Although, i gotta give props to the people at the Spokane VAlley mall who didn't bat an eyelash at me NIPin' Nevie on a bench there.

We had cranky baby last night. I think it's gas, 'cause I have some pains toward that end as well. No teeth, though, for which I am grateful.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

My sil's doggy went into labor today.







I haven't heard anything yet though. Little Coco, she's a rat terrier. Tiny thing. I hope she does ok. She's such a sweet girl.

No santa here. Or the bunny or the fairy. None of that. (Hence the quote in my sig







)

Cranky babies all around. Sheesh, Elijah's been a crank for a few days now. It's the teeth for sure. And somehow we've managed to lose like, 3 teethers. I've searched high and low.









He calls.....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I feel your pain on the cranky babies. Sam's been working on teeth for about, oh, three months now.









Amy and Lindsey, are you girls' teeth delayed because of being a preemie? Or is Sam just slow?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

um, elijah jut fell asleep in my arms listening to his rattle. i can't believe it. and last night he fell asleep to me rocking him. i pretended i was in a rocking chair and just swayed back and forth on the couch. hah. wasn't long before he crashed.

so i have postpartum shedding. anyone else? i've been wondering why the heck i've been losing so much hair lately and then i see someone post about it. i've never heard of it so i looked it up and yay! i have my explanation i've been looking for.

oh and malls..ew. can't stand them.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

So, now is time for a shameless plug:

Orders placed by midnight tonight will be guaranteed to be delivered in time for Thanksgiving.

I'll make those pies that you don't want to!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I feel your pain on the cranky babies. Sam's been working on teeth for about, oh, three months now.









Amy and Lindsey, are you girls' teeth delayed because of being a preemie? Or is Sam just slow?


No teeth yet. i was wondering that too.

Lisa, my Dh and I won't do the santa, bunny, fairy stuff either. I've never heard of anyone else who does that!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
so i have postpartum shedding. anyone else? i've been wondering why the heck i've been losing so much hair lately and then i see someone post about it. i've never heard of it so i looked it up and yay! i have my explanation i've been looking for.

oh and malls..ew. can't stand them.

I have it. My hair is everywhere. the worst is when I find it in the diaper!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh. My. Goddess. Shedding SO BAD here. It didn't start until I left for the trip to the States in early October, but it's been going gangbusters since then. Between me and the dog, the house is just one big furball.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
No teeth yet. i was wondering that too.

Lisa, my Dh and I won't do the santa, bunny, fairy stuff either. I've never heard of anyone else who does that!


Ya. We don't know anyone else either (irl) besides our friends in VA.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I have it. My hair is everywhere. the worst is when I find it in the diaper!

Ew totally! I wake up and Elijah will have tons of hair stuck to the back of his shirt or his hands. So gross. Aparently the shedding usually stops around 12 months postpartum. Give or take.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I feel your pain on the cranky babies. Sam's been working on teeth for about, oh, three months now.









Amy and Lindsey, are you girls' teeth delayed because of being a preemie? Or is Sam just slow?


I think the average age is 7 months. Dd1 cut her first right at 7 months and I remember reading that she was average.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
My sil's doggy went into labor today.







I haven't heard anything yet though. Little Coco, she's a rat terrier. Tiny thing. I hope she does ok. She's such a sweet girl.


OH I forgot....congratulations! You'll have to give us the details.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
I think the average age is 7 months. Dd1 cut her first right at 7 months and I remember reading that she was average.

Well, she'll be 7 months tomorrow. She's growing up so fast!!







: Hopefully soon! I can't keep up with the laundry generated by the drool factory.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

My older one Liz didnt get teeth in until she was 13 mos old. I remember my mil telling us after the fact she remembered my dh not getting teeth until he was walking. Duh you couldnt tell me sooner! Maggie has all the symtoms but no teeth yet.

Both girls have their Grand daddys wrapped around their fingers. Maggie just goes wild for FIL though. He walks in the room and she starts screeching and "talking" like a crazy woman to him. I wonder since he was there at the nicu with dh that night and he was one of the first to hold her and would for hours so she has a bond or who knows. I am very fortunate that my inlaws are 5 minutes away. My parents new townhouse is 7 minutes away but they are gone most of the winter. So they see their grandparents a lot and Liz is very close to both sets. She will miss my parents next week when they leave for FL since they wont be back until xmas. Then its hit or miss every 6 weeks or so until mid May when they come back until Oct.

Actually the day we came back from a visit, Maggie was born. They followed us up two days later.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
so i have postpartum shedding. anyone else? i've been wondering why the heck i've been losing so much hair lately and then i see someone post about it. i've never heard of it so i looked it up and yay! i have my explanation i've been looking for.


yup. i have just come to the conclusion that i go bald about 4 months postpartum. did it with christian as well... and yeah, i found out about it with christian after it was happening and i was afraid that i had braided my hair too tight or something!







that was before the locks... it's already starting to come back in though...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
we are SO living parallell lives...ditto mikey!!!!

nak

i can usually tell what jonah just did or is about to do by comparing notes to mikey!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Ew totally! I wake up and Elijah will have tons of hair stuck to the back of his shirt or his hands. So gross. Aparently the shedding usually stops around 12 months postpartum. Give or take.

i hope it doesn't last that long this time... but with my luck it probably will... sheesh, we give up so much for our babes, don't we?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
I think the average age is 7 months. Dd1 cut her first right at 7 months and I remember reading that she was average.

christian had delayed teeth, looks like jonah is going early. with c his first teeth came in at 5 months, then the next set that were supposed to come in at 7, came at like 9 1/2... he didn't get his molars until 7 or 8 months after they were designated as able to come in.... i took it as a sign he wasn't ready for a lot of meet or the other foods that other kids were getting at the time. he is to this day not big on meet, he is a starch boy, loves his rice (mexican, asian, whatever) and pasta....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

i think there was more i was gonna reply to but gotta get some studying in! have a good night!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Holly, so glad to hear from you - I'm glad things are better, aside from the condo, that is.

Took the kids for a Santa pic today, it's pretty good I guess -DS loved Santa - the guy had a real beard, not a fake one, which was pretty cool. AND, he got a little bag of chocolate out of it, so it was overall a good time. K isn't smiling in the pic but looks awful cute anyway, but DS is smiling and it's a good one, so 1 out of 2 ain't bad...they're going to email it to me, and I'll decide if I want to use it for our Christmas card or not...I'd have to get a really, reeeeeeely good shot of them myself in their dressy clothes to use that instead, and I don't forsee that happening. I do want to get pics of them in their finery, though (the clothes they wore today are not their "finery" - I dunno why I get into that, but I do....tradition, I suppose).
And get this -DD is wearing a hand me down beautiful burgundy velvet dress for Christmas....and it's size 12 mo!







: I mean, DS was big for his age, but jeepers.

Hope everyone had a good weekend!

Im reading about Santa and it takes me a moment to figure out that you mean DS got a little bag of chocolate after the picture taking, rather than what I thought you meant which was Santa had a real beard and took a little bag of chocolate out of it







:







ok, so you can tell I didn't get much sleep last night


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
christian had delayed teeth, looks like jonah is going early. with c his first teeth came in at 5 months, then the next set that were supposed to come in at 7, came at like 9 1/2... he didn't get his molars until 7 or 8 months after they were designated as able to come in.... i took it as a sign he wasn't ready for a lot of meet or the other foods that other kids were getting at the time. he is to this day not big on meet, he is a starch boy, loves his rice (mexican, asian, whatever) and pasta....

Kya had delayed teeth too. She didn't get her first till like 11mos. But Carson got her first two around 5mos and got 6 all together at 6 mos which was "great" cuz it was around Christmas and she was a CRANKY Butt!!!

And Kya is a Carb junkie too!! But then again so is her mama!!














:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Holly glad to see your back,sorry to here about your house.

I'm useing santa as levrage right now with the boys nothing says a clean bed room like santa's watching









Ok I have a small issue with no dairy. I do no dairy ,no greens, no white vegies,( except potatos) no wheat, I have only done this in the past 3 wks olivia is still wicked gassy, she smells like an old man. she'll clear a room sooner than the dogs will







What am I doing wrong ? She doesn't seem uncomfy just smelly!

I awoke this am with a nice hicky on my right boob.







: it's all brused too it feels itchy and burning at the same time could this be something?

OH I made one of those pouches







:







:







: The jean one! I don't know where I went wrong,It's way so small It would fit a 8y/o justin is having fun carrying around the neighbors cat.

speaking of teacher confrences my dear 6 y/o sweet son decided he was gonna sing "big Balls" ac/dc for his classmates his teacher doesnt think this is appropriate.







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

oh i'm not anti santa... i love santa and the easter bunny... (secular hlidays around here) something about the magic of it all is so fun







i just dont know if we're gonna subject ru to the mall santa this year. however i did pick up some good props for a pix/blog post!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

oh, i have to say... the clicking on my blog in one week has generated enough for you to miss 3 weeks at target.







now i just need to get then to send it to me!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey gals! We are leaving for our two-week trip in about 8 hours and, true to my procrastinating form, I am sitting here not even packing yet but still doing the laundry







I took a nap when Andrew went to sleep and now I fully anticipate being up all night - especially if I continue checking in on MDC while packing









Anyway I am very proud of myself and my weight-loss efforts and had to share....the scale this morning went into the 100s for the first time in years! 199.4 to be exact, but hey, it counts!







: Although, hey, those last couple pounds could be hair loss alone - I hear ya about the major shedding!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Someone bought a house, right? Was that you, BFM? I clicked on the picture and it is so adorable, but I can't remember for sure if it was you.

Yes that was me that bought the house - we close Dec. 12 (two weeks from Tuesday!!) Moving from a townhouse to a single-family, we are soooo happy. It's in Coatesville - so heading out in your direction!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok, new pics of J.C and the fam

Bathtime!

OK, Kelly, that bathtub shot is SOOOOO cute!!!! You asked where in TN we're going - Nashville, which unfortunately is much farther from you than Memphis, right? I think I looked at it on a map back when we planned our trip because I was thinking the same thing, I would looooooove to meet you IRL and I bet our kids would have a blast - but if I recall correctly it looked really far on the map









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We call Maggie stinker. She is one









I might have a raw apple pie recipe....but I am making organic pumpkin pies and apple pies.

We are bringing as an appetizer fresh figs with a bit of maytag bluecheese and wrapped in prussiotto. Very yummy...

Mmmmmmmmmmm that sounds soooo good Amy! I looooove blue cheese. I miss cheese, of any kind! I snuck a little dairy as a test over the past few days, but unfortunately got my answer - I was at a very nice store trying on some new pants since I've gone down another size, Andrew was in the sling sitting up looking out, and all of a sudden a sales lady comes up all flustered and is like, "Ma'am, um, excuse me but, I'm sorry but....I think your baby just spit up all over this..." and I was like







she was holding a $500 suit that we'd been standing next to, evidently I didn't notice that he had just projectile-spitup like a gallon ALL OVER the front of the suit!!! Fortunately they were so nice about it, she said don't worry, we have a drycleaner in the store, no problem - for a split second I was envisioning how DH would kill me if I told him I had to pay for a ruined designer suit! So yeah, poor DS has been spitting up and gassy again, so I guess, still no dairy for moi....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Where in VA are you going? I'm in Richmond, but I'm from the Abingdon/Wise Co. area. I miss the mountains!

We're going to be in Williamsburg and Lexington, I believe....we're from Fairfax actually, moved to PA two years ago - I miss VA!!

I'm sure there was more I was going to respond to but - I gotta get packing.

Mamas, I hope you all have a *wonderful* Thanksgiving, Happy First Thanksgiving to all the sweet June babes, and safe travels to everyone....see you in a couple of weeks when I'm sure there will be 6 million posts for me to read!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Happy Turkeys to you, too, BFM! And congrats on breaking through that milestone, scale-wise. That rocks!

Helen, you've rubbed off on me... I've become an eBayaholic. Well, not tooooo bad, but somewhat. I found Nevie a Hanna Andersson snowsuit, the exact kind of yarn my sister wanted for Christmas (it's Japanese, but of course I can't find it here!), and today I won a pair of running tights. I know I'll need to be more covered up than shorts if I'm going to keep my exercise game going when I move back in 13 DAYS. OHMYGOD.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Marlow has her first cold









What have you guys done with baby colds? We (dh and i) only have runny noses but she is fully congested. She's been coughing for a week now but I thought it was reflux related.

I don't like my MIL but my FIL is a good person. Marlow LOVES my FIL (she's never met my dad). I try really hard (it is extremely hard!!!!) to not bad mouth any of my family, inlaws included, in front of Marlow. I don't want my relationship with them to affect her relationship with them. BUT NO, MIL, YOU CANNOT GIVE HER OREO COOKIES!!!!!! She doesn't even have teeth, jeez!!!!!!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Oreos? Seriously? WTF?

I like my ILs pretty well. They all have issues with eachother, but I married the laid-back one, so we stay out of the bad stuff pretty easily. I have a bad time with bad-mouthing my OWN mom. But, she does it about HER mom, so... sense a pattern? I've gotta break it, though. I'd hate to think that Nevie would ever b*tch about me with such venom. I think that whole load of baggage was the primary reason why, for so long, I just didn't want kids at all.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
When I was a kid, I was so scared of the mall Santas that I made my parents go in the side entrances to the mall (or whichever ones wouldn't end up right by the Santa). Even out-of-season. I remembered which door led straight to Santa, so it could be August and I'd still want to go in the other doors.

Oh, I'm really sorry - this makes me so sad!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
so i have postpartum shedding. anyone else?

Yep, here too - I usually shed a lot because of my thyroid anyway, but the postpartum shed makes it even worse - I've been thinking of saving my molt and learning to knit and make a sweater







OK, I just grossed myself out with that one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Im reading about Santa and it takes me a moment to figure out that you mean DS got a little bag of chocolate after the picture taking, rather than what I thought you meant which was Santa had a real beard and took a little bag of chocolate out of it







:







ok, so you can tell I didn't get much sleep last night



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
OH I made one of those pouches







:







:







: The jean one! I don't know where I went wrong,It's way so small It would fit a 8y/o justin is having fun carrying around the neighbors cat.

speaking of teacher confrences my dear 6 y/o sweet son decided he was gonna sing "big Balls" ac/dc for his classmates his teacher doesnt think this is appropriate.







:











Re: Santa, tooth fairy, E. Bunny etc. We're doing Santa, but kind of the way my family did it - there's no naughty/nice attached to it, and we discuss the spirit of Santa (generosity, kindness, etc.), not that they have to be "good" to get presents. We're not going to lie to them if/when they ask if they're real (like I asked my mom when I was 6 - she told me the truth and we talked about the spirit of the holidays) and will likey start discussing the fantasy/reality when they each get to be 4 or 5. We're not going to overdo it with any of the pretend childhood characters - we'll just enjoy the fantasy/pretend aspects and the fun of it.

I know it's too late BFM, but hope you have a good trip and T-Day!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
I move back in 13 DAYS. OHMYGOD.

Yay!!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow has her first cold









What have you guys done with baby colds?

Sleeping upright in the rocker with her at night, napping with her in the rocker or wrap/pouch, nursing upright or with her laying belly to belly on top of me while I recline/lay down, nasal saline *mist* (not drops), and lots of hugs. Hope she feels better soon!!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

For Xmas, we will do 3 gifts- that is what Jesus recieved, so it makes sense. I think both girls will figure it out on their own who buys the gifts etc.

My mil received a phone call one day in mid Dec well over 40 years ago. It was a mother whose child was in her son's kindergarden class. John took it upon himself to announce to the class that Santa is really Mommy and Daddy. This mom was very angry at her and her son for spoiling holidays etc. I think knowing my mil, she was polite, hung up and then ROFL. John at the time had 2 older sisters and a younger sister and brother plus dozens of cousins so he either figured it out or one of them said something.

I hate going to the mall to see Santa. I usually go the week or so before thanksgiving but forgot so Oh well. I know that neither of my kids are game to standing in a crazy line for hours and then sitting on some fat guys sweaty lap and then smiling.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Korin - HOLYCRAP!







:

BFM - Way to go!! Have fun on your trip, and enjoy your Thanksgiving!

On Santa, Easter Bunny, etc., I had a conversation with DD1 a few weeks ago about the difference between secular and religious holidays (and she actually understood!) and she knows that while we celebrate the birth of the baby Jesus, we also celebrate the idea of Santa Claus, which in turn could be the memory of St. Nicklaus. So anyway, we're not against visiting Santa (we try and avoid the Easter Bunny just 'cause a 6' tall bunny creeps me out







) but only if the girls ask to go. We're not going to push them and insist they visit Santa if they don't show any interest.

Babies with colds - we had to resort to OTC meds for Samantha. We ended up getting Tylenol Plus Cold infant drops. It helped reduce the fever she had, and also cleared up her congestion enough for her to sleep. Vicks Vaporub was really helpful too. The saline drops didn't work at all for us, although I know other people have had positive results. Also, colostrum up the nose didn't help at all.







We tried everything. I ended up sleeping down here on the couch with her for almost a week, with her on my chest in the recliner. She's nap for about 20 minutes and then fuss and wail for about 40. We ddin't have a nasal aspirator, which would have been a HUGE help.

Alright, I gotta pack big time today, because WE PICK UP OUR NEW KEYS TODAY!! I can't believe we're moving in 5 days! So totally awesome.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

Yep, here too - I usually shed a lot because of my thyroid anyway,

Do you take any iodine for your thyroid?

Ebay - I'm sort of addicted. I just bought 2 pairs of birks (brand new) for about $55 all together. How can you beat that?! Seriously. Ohh and I also just got some Hanna organic long john pants (nwt!) for like $12 including shipping! Regularly $34.







Not to mention the cheap-o shirts I found. Ok I admit. I'm an Ebay-Addict.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

After we move I'll become an E-bay seller. My parents have a TON of stuff in their basement that they need to get rid of, and don't have the time to deal with all of it themselves. So I'll do it for 'em.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm an ebay addict too. Cloth diapers are my downfall.

SARAH, Congrats on the key to your home!!! you better take it easy though!

Saturday I went to the new "AP" store in town (waldorf toys, slings, burt's bees, cd supplies, etc) with my mom. UGGHHHH!!! My mom tells the cashier that my dh and I are crunchy but she's soggy. And then she goes on and on about how we need to start giving our baby water because she's sooooo thirsty (I make powdered milk ya know!). I think the cashier was scared to say anything to my mom. I had to let my mom know after we left that most crunchy people aren't going to agree with the give the baby water early theory. Oh well, she got some really neat things for gifts my sisters and me. And I got to try on a Moby and that was fun.

But what I am really meaning to write is: They are looking for new products and ideas. I told them about your pouch sling SARAH, and when you're ready to start making them and selling them, they are interested in putting them on sale consignment style. Let me know if you are interested in this.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

hmm... never got into the ebay... i am an on-line shopping junkie though, just not ebay....

santa... my focus has been more on learning the religious holiday rather than the secular one.... we read a lot of story of christmas books. i haven't actually brought up santa... i guess i am not really planning on it. i suppose i am going to have to explain something about him eventually or i am going to be the mom who gets all the calls...









my sil and her family are in town for the holidays, but they are leaving before we go visit the in-laws so they came to visit us last night. it was nice. c ran around with his cousins screaming his head off... which would have been totally fine, except they scared j and he started screaming...so then we had to try and quiet them down... they are coming again for christmas so hopefully they will have more time to play then.

we started our christmas shopping this weekend. i am done with all the nieces/nephews and sil. we draw names so buy for all the kids and then 2 of dh's family members. since my immediate fam is smaller, i then buy for my sister, mother, nephew. because of the pictures we took, it should hopefully go easier... lets see if i can share the collage we made for my mother...

anywho, short week so let's make sure i get some work done.







i'll comment to other stuff as the day goes on i'm sure...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
SARAH, Congrats on the key to your home!!! you better take it easy though!

oh,







:

we once again started getting our office in order. we bought new office furniture months ago but have been too lazy/busy to put it all together and actually rearrage the room....


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow has her first cold









What have you guys done with baby colds? We (dh and i) only have runny noses but she is fully congested. She's been coughing for a week now but I thought it was reflux related.

I don't like my MIL but my FIL is a good person. Marlow LOVES my FIL (she's never met my dad). I try really hard (it is extremely hard!!!!) to not bad mouth any of my family, inlaws included, in front of Marlow. I don't want my relationship with them to affect her relationship with them. BUT NO, MIL, YOU CANNOT GIVE HER OREO COOKIES!!!!!! She doesn't even have teeth, jeez!!!!!!


Colds are yucky, thankfully no one here has gotten sick "yet". Hope y'all feel better soon









AND oreo's? YIKES!!







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Lindsey, that's so wonderful! I'd totally be interested, and I'll keep you posted.









I am taking it easy. I packed three boxes this morning, and I've been resting with my feet up for the last hour. I need to go to the grocery store now that Samantha's awake, and when we get back I'll rest again and have lunch. After that, I'll pack some more, rest 'til Brad gets home, then we'll go to the house and space things out to figure out where the furniture is going to be placed on Saturday.







I'm all about rest these days.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

I think I have been cured of my MDC addiction. DH, P and I went away this weekend to Ocean City (MD). It was my b-day Saturday. We had lots of fun, although decided we prefer Rehoboth and Bethany TONS over OC. DH got some great pictures (although the dweeb forgot the memory card for the camera so we had to buy ANOTHER one, he also forgot it the day I went into labor!). You could tell P knew he wasn't at home, and once we got home he was so happy! He even laughed at me wiggling my finger at him. Crazy kid.
So, no internet all weekend. I was jonesin, but I'm cool now.

I'll try to respond to the, like six pages I missed.

Amy, your response to my PAP thread made me







: because I certainly am not calling SAHP lazy, and I did not suggest my DH was lazy b/c he SAH, but because HE has those tendencies. Please don't misunderstand me! I also really understand that some days, even many days, it is difficult if not impossible to get work done around the house with the baby. But I don't think that's the case 100% of the time.

DH and I are working on our reconnect. I will write more on the other thread as I get a chance. Everyone really gave me a lot to think about.

Thanksgiving-- my sister is coming tomorrow through next tuesday. It will be the first time she's met Philip. DSS will be here Wed - Sun. We have a 2 bedroom apt so things will be a little cozy. :crazy: My MIL always does Thanksgiving. I don't know what will happen when I have to make a turkey in my own house! I am in charge of the pecan pie. DH is doing a few dishes, as is everyone else. MIL is super-planning oriented so I'm sure she'll be ready. She is on dialysis so she plans food a week or two in advance anyway.

I don't know what we'll do about Santa Claus. I am not Christian, DH kind of is, and his parents are. I think we'll do both Christian holidays and Baha'i holidays, if only because DSS celebrates xmas and it would be difficult to explain to Philip why HE doesn't get gifts then, too. Course this year he doesn't care.

And I have decided I need to make a nice baby book. I think that will be fun.

I'm glad to hear everyone is well. (except for the sick Marlow,







)


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Also. I love my mei tai and so does P. A few times we took out the stroller and I ended up carrying him w/o a wrap, now my back is KILLING me.

P bites me when he's nursing and it hurts like HE**. Yesterday I told him no and unlatched him. He looked at me in utter confusion/sadness. Then he smiled and nicely latched on. ??
He even drew blood once!

I successfully NIP in a thai restaurant, it was awesome, and in a booth no less.

I also NIP in my mei tai but the overactive letdown was not kind to poor P, so it was not totally effective.

I love bf.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Hooray for the mei tais... I ordered a Kozy Carrier early last week to get it in time to use for my next big crappy round of travel. Hopefully it arrives! I'm stoked.

And... it's almost 1am here and I should have my butt in bed. Too much on the brain, though, so at 11pm I gave up and went to the living room to hang out with my pals Jay & Dave. I don't know if it was just fatigue or a tiny nip of vodka, but DUDE, Dave had me cracking up tonight. Sigh. So, I should go to bed now to be there when Nevie wakes up in a few more minutes for her first eating sesh of the night.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes and ideas for Marlow. I will be forwarding them to Dh while I'm at work today.

I have another rant...sorry.

Last time we were up north Marlow needed her nails "clipped" so I just started biting them like I normally do because I can't seem to make the clippers work for me. and MIL said "EWWW! you just need to leave her on the floor longer. My kids were left alone on the floor for HOURS and they'd wear down their nails scratching at the floor trying to get up".

Ok that just made me say "ew" back at her. and it makes DH really sad that his mom did that to him








end rant


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I just found our new Thanksgiving tradition. http://www.adoptaturkey.org We're gonna adopt a turkey every year. Starting with this one.







I'm super excited, we're gonna let dd pick one out.







Yay for helping animals


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
! you just need to leave her on the floor longer. My kids were left alone on the floor for HOURS and they'd wear down their nails scratching at the floor trying to get up".


Um ya. That's super sad.







Your poor dh!

And btw mil - Horses and dogs and other animals walk on they're nails ALL day but do they still need their nails clipped? YES!

Some people....


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

oh and Ange (I can call you that right?) cute picture!

I should do something neat for my mom like that...only I have 1 kid


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I just found our new Thanksgiving tradition. http://www.adoptaturkey.org We're gonna adopt a turkey every year. Starting with this one.







I'm super excited, we're gonna let dd pick one out.







Yay for helping animals









awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Um ya. That's super sad.







Your poor dh!

And btw mil - Horses and dogs and other animals walk on they're nails ALL day but do they still need their nails clipped? YES!

Some people....









ah but not their horse and dog. Poor little animals get no attention. when Marlow is bigger we're stealing their dog. He is chained up for the last 5 years







never brushed and only fed every other day. it disgusts me.

Their horses have a stall too full of poop for them to be comfortable in


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
ah but not their horse and dog. Poor little animals get no attention. when Marlow is bigger we're stealing their dog. He is chained up for the last 5 years







never brushed and only fed every other day. it disgusts me.

Their horses have a stall too full of poop for them to be comfortable in

















Have you guys tried to suggest better ways for them to treat their animals? That's considered cruelty to me. I wonder if they would like to only eat every other day.







or live in _their_ feces. You should report that to the spca or local animal control. You can do it w/o them knowing who did it.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 







Have you guys tried to suggest better ways for them to treat their animals? That's considered cruelty to me. I wonder if they would like to only eat every other day.







or live in _their_ feces. You should report that to the spca or local animal control. You can do it w/o them knowing who did it.

We have talked to them about it. But they think we're nuts. Where they are from it is not uncommon. They think we're really gross because we have 2 INDOOR cats that we actually FEED! they had a farm cat that they never fed so it ran away.

I should report them.

ETA: Ok, I just emailed the Humane society up there. I have to be careful about being annonymous...everyone knows each other up there.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

No EB/Santa/etc. here either...

Well, I shouldn't say "no" - we treat them like we would any cartoon/ animated character. So we may go see Santa or the Easter Bunny (at the girls' request) like we might see a princess at Disneyland, but we all get it's not "real." The idea that Santa would bring more to rich kids than poor kids (or nothing!) just makes me physically ill. It is SO hard not to do Santa in our culture though - you should see the looks I get when a store clerk asks "what is santa bringing for christmas?" and me or my kids say we "don't do santa" - i may as well say I beat my kids, yk?

On Christmas day we bake a birthday cake for Jesus. We do stockings on St Nicholas' Feast day (which is Dec 6 for any inquring minds) and I do fill Easter baskets at Easter and we have an egg hunt - I love that kind of stuff, but everyone gets it's no "magic being" bringing such things, yk?

In fact on both Christmas and Easter - we (my kids and I) play Santa or the Easter Bunny by doing stockings and easter baskets for a local soup kitchen/food pantry and they deliver 100 or so stockings or baskets out to kids in our local community. I don't want to crush the 'holiday spirit' or anything, but those are the choices our family has made to 'celebrate' if you will.

There's definitely leverage to be had in 'being good for Santa' but at our house that's 'being good for mom/dad/God/Jesus/Mary/etc.' so it lasts all year long









also - I am clear to tell my kids that some other kids will "believe in" Santa and that we don't want to 'ruin' anyone else's traditions, so if someone asks about what Santa is getting them, they can just say that Santa doesn't come to our house b/c we have enough stuff or that St Nick comes instead or something along those lines w/out saying anything hurtful like Santa "doesn't exist" or anything along those lines...we talk a lot about the spirit of Santa/St Nick so they pretty much get it...I think that's really important. It's funny in retrospect to think about someone 'ruining' Santa but I'd hate to do that to a kid or have my kid do that to someone else, yk? That just wouldn't be respectful to other people's traditions any more than it would for my kids to insist to some Jewish or Muslim kid that what they believe is incorrect or whatever...I mean I know Santa isn't the same thing as religion, but it is a part of a family tradition and culture as much as religion might be, yk? Just my 2 cents...and something that I'm careful of as a parent that doesn't "do" what is typically done...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
so I just started biting them like I normally do because I can't seem to make the clippers work for me.

<snort> I do that too...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
... lets see if i can share the collage we made for my mother...

so cute...aww!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
oh and malls..ew. can't stand them.









:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
<snort> I do that too...

see, it's not gross, is it?

I usually just do it when I'm nursing her because she falls into a deep "trance". So one hand gets done at a nursing and then the other the next time around.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
see, it's not gross, is it?

I usually just do it when I'm nursing her because she falls into a deep "trance". So one hand gets done at a nursing and then the other the next time around.

exactly! only mikey wakes up now when i try my little shenanigans...ah well. how is that any grosser than cleaning up their poop, yk? i mean i love me some baby, but being a mom is a pretty gross profession any way you cook it, yk? (butt wiping, snot wiping, cleaning up vomit, getting vomitted on, etc.)


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I just found our new Thanksgiving tradition. http://www.adoptaturkey.org We're gonna adopt a turkey every year. Starting with this one.







I'm super excited, we're gonna let dd pick one out.







Yay for helping animals









I showed this to my DH and he says we can sponser this year and next year when we have a couple more acres we can adopt one!!!! FUN!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow has her first cold









What have you guys done with baby colds? We (dh and i) only have runny noses but she is fully congested. She's been coughing for a week now but I thought it was reflux related.

I would give her oreos for that...







: sorry! couldn't resist!

seriously, hylands c+cold is good, or other homeopathic runny nose remedies: pulsatilla, sometimes chamomilla, belladonna if it's teething related...also as much upright time as possible, run a humidifier/vaporizer in the room for the cough...hth


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
oh and Ange (I can call you that right?) cute picture!

I should do something neat for my mom like that...only I have 1 kid

thanks! still works with 1... and i only have 2... the other is my nephew







: so it is actually all of my mother's grandchildren... she only has boys.... unless my sister gets around to doing something...







:

and yeah you can call me that.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
exactly! only mikey wakes up now when i try my little shenanigans...ah well. how is that any grosser than cleaning up their poop, yk? i mean i love me some baby, but being a mom is a pretty gross profession any way you cook it, yk? (butt wiping, snot wiping, cleaning up vomit, getting vomitted on, etc.)

Being a dad is gross too. Yesterday Lee had to clean puke out of his hair (he had Marlow on his shoulders??!?!?!?) and he often has to clean it out of his beard (super-baby pukes on papa while flying sometimes) and I know of at least once he's been puked in the mouth by the baby.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
I would give her oreos for that...







: sorry! couldn't resist!

seriously, hylands c+cold is good, or other homeopathic runny nose remedies: pulsatilla, sometimes chamomilla, belladonna if it's teething related...also as much upright time as possible, run a humidifier/vaporizer in the room for the cough...hth

it was amazing, she knew exactly what to do with the cookie. She took it and separated it into 2 pieces, dunked it in milk and licked the white frosting off!

actually she looked mortified and so did we!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
No EB/Santa/etc. here either...

On Christmas day we bake a birthday cake for Jesus. We do stockings on St Nicholas' Feast day (which is Dec 6 for any inquring minds) and I do fill Easter baskets at Easter and we have an egg hunt - I love that kind of stuff, but everyone gets it's no "magic being" bringing such things, yk?

i actually want to start doing the birthday cake... i think c will understand it and it seems like such a sweet tradition to start. i have a friend who does a special easter cookie with a story that she sent me... the kids get to bake with her and see the rising.... i may do that as well...

we do have an easter egg hunt and baskets, but we never talked about that bunny either...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
We have talked to them about it. But they think we're nuts. Where they are from it is not uncommon. They think we're really gross because we have 2 INDOOR cats that we actually FEED! they had a farm cat that they never fed so it ran away.

I should report them.

ETA: Ok, I just emailed the Humane society up there. I have to be careful about being annonymous...everyone knows each other up there.









Awesome!! Ya, definitely tell them your situation (like it's your mil) and they'll totally keep it confidential.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
so cute...aww!

thanks!







: she was not sure if she wanted to do it.. doesn't like taking pics and all but i think she is happy she did now...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I showed this to my DH and he says we can sponser this year and next year when we have a couple more acres we can adopt one!!!! FUN!

Yay! I definitely would love my own little sanctuary too. Dh asked me about it last night after we looked at it. So after we have our own land perhaps it will really become a reality.







:

Did you look at the turkeys to adopt? I have fallen in love with Blossom. She's adorable!! But I'm letting Marley pick. So we'll see...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Being a dad is gross too. Yesterday Lee had to clean puke out of his hair (he had Marlow on his shoulders??!?!?!?) and he often has to clean it out of his beard (super-baby pukes on papa while flying sometimes) and I know of at least once he's been puked in the mouth by the baby.

not to mention how many times you catch it in your hands to prevent it from getting on the floor.... yeah for parenting!

we were at a party when c was a babe and the other baby present spit up on a non-parent young lady... she looked totally grossed out. dh just looked at her and was like "it's just spit up. and calmly wiped it up". hee, yeah, gotta get over that feeling when you become a parent....

i don't do the biting, not because i think it's gross but because i can never get it close enough and then i end up still getting scratched... so we just wait for sleep....


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 

On Christmas day we bake a birthday cake for Jesus.

We're going to start that this year. But I want to try a raw cake. I think Jesus would love that.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
thanks!







: she was not sure if she wanted to do it.. doesn't like taking pics and all but i think she is happy she did now...

and the boys will be happy to have those pics down the road too, yk? i hate pix of myself, but i just keep telling myself that...my kids will love to have them around...plus whenever i feel fat i can almost always find a pic i was fatter in and then i don't feel so bad...well except now when all the pics are of a much skinnier me - lol


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
We're going to start that this year. But I want to try a raw cake. I think Jesus would love that.

















my kids *love* salad - how about Salad for Jesus ??? sounds like the name of a band or some hippy christian group...


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, busy! Ok, ebay-aholics, don't be fightin' me for hanna girl pattern zippers in size 70! Or we'll throw down! I just won some cute stripey leggings. My MIL is going to the hanna outlet in a few weeks, and she promises to bring xmas presents.

We won't do Santa. We don't do a tree for eco reasons. We do donations, and a family gift exchange. When I was a kid, my parents explained the no santa thing right from the start, but then they went through the motions anyway in a really half-arsed way - stacks of presents on the couch with a note taped to them saying "from 'santa.'" They didn't do anything to replace "santa" with the spirit of giving or anything, it was just weird and cold, like most of what they did!

Harper is being a monster. I think her gums bug her. I bought gum-o-mile oil the other day, but i tasted it, and it seems a little clove-y and spicy. i may try it anyway, what's more screaming? Can you tell i'm getting burned out? I spent all weekend cleaning, and then following my husband around fixing the damage he'd do. He's like a tornado. I'm on my last nerve. When does having a baby stop being constant maintenance? I never get time for myself, but he tried to make it sound like i did because he took her to his brother's house for two hours (after I said "you are taking the baby away for at least two hours"). I was on my hands and knees scrubbing the floor in that two hours. Ah, that's just like Calgon and a martini, right?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 







my kids *love* salad - how about Salad for Jesus ??? sounds like the name of a band or some hippy christian group...









yup. salads are good but man, have you seen the kind of meals you can make that are all raw?! it's amazing. pies and cakes and pudding and pasta and mashed potatoes and crackers and ..and......the list goes on!









helen - no tree for us either. for the same reason and a couple others.









and btw, you don't need to worry about the girly ha 70, we're in boys 80.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I was on my hands and knees scrubbing the floor in that two hours. Ah, that's just like Calgon and a martini, right?

next time DO the calgon and a martini - floors be damned...just throw a rug down...LOL


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Yay! I definitely would love my own little sanctuary too. Dh asked me about it last night after we looked at it. So after we have our own land perhaps it will really become a reality.







:

Did you look at the turkeys to adopt? I have fallen in love with Blossom. She's adorable!! But I'm letting Marley pick. So we'll see...

She's my favorite too but I also like Laila.

I 've got an idea! Let's get 50 acres together in between our towns and split them. We're planning on building an earthship on our half. And then Marley, Elijah, and Marlow can all be buddies!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Wow, busy! Ok, ebay-aholics, don't be fightin' me for hanna girl pattern zippers in size 70! Or we'll throw down! I just won some cute stripey leggings. My MIL is going to the hanna outlet in a few weeks, and she promises to bring xmas presents.


Can someone please explain the sizes of Hanna stuff? I'm lost.

AND Ebayers: stay away from my Bumkins size large!!!! i just need a few more to complete her size large stash before I can sell her mediums.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Hanna sizes are in centimeters, by length, I guess. a 70 is allegedly 5-12 months. Harper wears a 6 month size in other things, and the 70 has some room to grow, but they have this system of cuffs at the wrists and ankles so all the bagginess is contained rather than eating hands and feet. She is still in a pair of size 60 wiggle pants that she first fit into at 4 weeks. It's amazing, I have no idea how they do it. Lots of mileage out of hanna. It also doesn't pill in the wash.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Harper is being a monster. I think her gums bug her. I bought gum-o-mile oil the other day, but i tasted it, and it seems a little clove-y and spicy. i may try it anyway, what's more screaming? Can you tell i'm getting burned out? I spent all weekend cleaning, and then following my husband around fixing the damage he'd do. He's like a tornado. I'm on my last nerve. When does having a baby stop being constant maintenance? I never get time for myself, but he tried to make it sound like i did because he took her to his brother's house for two hours (after I said "you are taking the baby away for at least two hours"). I was on my hands and knees scrubbing the floor in that two hours. Ah, that's just like Calgon and a martini, right?

i had to take a nap yesterday after my up every 45 minutes thing the night before... and yeah, i agree with mcimom~do the break if you get 2 hours... let's see when does it stop being constant maintenance.... um,.... i'm thinking...







just kidding. i think c got easier closer to a year... he was able to entertain himself for longer periods. you know, it keeps getting easier every day, it's just that there are new challenges to deal with... hang in there mama... and steal yourself a good break!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
She's my favorite too but I also like Laila.

I 've got an idea! Let's get 50 acres together in between our towns and split them. We're planning on building an earthship on our half. And then Marley, Elijah, and Marlow can all be buddies!

Hey we're planning on either buying or building an earth home too!







That would be sweet. We have had our eyes on Canada but will definitely tell dh!







: We have thought about buying a bunch of land and having our own little community, yk? Ohh and have a big organic garden...the possibilites are endless!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Elijah is in Hanna 80. Which is considered 10-24m. In other sizes he's a 12-18m. I know..he's big!







: Like the onesie he has on in my sig is a 12m and he could only wear it once and only with his more fitting dipes.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Hey we're planning on either buying or building an earth home too!







That would be sweet. We have had our eyes on Canada but will definitely tell dh!







: We have thought about buying a bunch of land and having our own little community, yk? Ohh and have a big organic garden...the possibilites are endless!

OOOOOOO!! DH would love Canada!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
OOOOOOO!! DH would love Canada!

ya, we were thinking right above michigan somewhere. i guess you need a passport to go to canada now? they just passed the law aparently. so that's something i need to take care of this week. getting elijahs s.s card and all that. we had to leave CA before we could register his birth so that's kind of a thorn in our side because you have to actually GO to the office in CA to register out of hospital births. the only proof that his birth acutally took place is the letter my mw wrote and the paper she filled out. that's it.

anyways, dh wants an indoor garden too, so that we can have fresh fruits and veggies all year round.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
we had to leave CA before we could register his birth so that's kind of a thorn in our side because you have to actually GO to the office in CA to register out of hospital births. the only proof that his birth acutally took place is the letter my mw wrote and the paper she filled out. that's it.

yes and it sucks! had to do it for jonah... and he was only a few weeks old and i am driving into stupid downtown la... grrr... did you do a visit to the hospital at all? they need the proof of pregnancy and then a letter from the pediatrician.... your dh is the witness of course...


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
anyways, dh wants an indoor garden too, so that we can have fresh fruits and veggies all year round.









Yeah! Like the kind of earthship with the glass windows across the front so the first part of the house is all garden...and your grey water runs straight to this garden and we're planning on using adobe and tires for the walls. I hear you can get tires from the DNR so that will be easy. and where I work now they have these big (like $80,000) energy grants for homeowners who use alternative energy and we also have windmill recommendations here too. This is our big time plan.

I will have my degree next summer so we hope that we can find some land after that. I'm too excited!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
yes and it sucks! had to do it for jonah... and he was only a few weeks old and i am driving into stupid downtown la... grrr... did you do a visit to the hospital at all? they need the proof of pregnancy and then a letter from the pediatrician.... your dh is the witness of course...

no visit to a hospital and we don't have a pedi. my mw gave proof of pg. i have everything i need except CA!







but i may be able to register w/o going..i just need to call the state office instead of the county.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Yeah! Like the kind of earthship with the glass windows across the front so the first part of the house is all garden...and your grey water runs straight to this garden and we're planning on using adobe and tires for the walls. I hear you can get tires from the DNR so that will be easy. and where I work now they have these big (like $80,000) energy grants for homeowners who use alternative energy and we also have windmill recommendations here too. This is our big time plan.

I will have my degree next summer so we hope that we can find some land after that. I'm too excited!

EXACTLY! i want to look into straw bales too. we are thinking next year. (if all goes as planned) definitely our big goal..and dream!

man - we have ALOT in common!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Goodness, Lisa, he is big! Samantha fits in the sizes that match her age, so it makes it easy to buy clothes.









Lisa - neat idea adopting the turkey.







That'll be a fun lesson for your little ones! Brad prefers his turkeys fried.







:

All the HA stuff is so pretty. I saw a little girl at the store this morning in an absolutely gorgeous HA winter coat. It was black with really brightly colored flowers and little insects on it. Totally gorgeous. Enough for me to stop the mama and ask her where she got it.







Of course, she had been eyeing me carrying Sam in the wrap for the last two or three aisles, so it was a mutual conversation.







I had an older woman at the checkout tell me how great it was that I was wearing Samantha, and how much she missed wearing her babies. She has three kids, and fondly remembers walking her oldest to school while pushing the middle in the stroller and wearing the youngest in the Snugli. She made it clear that she hated the Bjorn.







It's rare around here to have anything other than looks of awe when I wrap Sam.

LeighAnne, we do a cake for the baby Jesus, and cookies for Santa.







We'll have some well-rounded kiddos.







The girls know the difference between religious and secular, and I like that they know there isn't really an Easter Bunny. I don't think there's much harm in getting excited about the idea of Santa and listening for reindeer, KWIM? Besides, our girls know that they only get to ask for one thing from Santa, and anything else they get is from us. They also know they're not guaranteed to get their Santa present just because they ask for it.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

and i forgot to add - land in canada seems to be REALLY cheap too!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
and i forgot to add - land in canada seems to be REALLY cheap too!

I didn't know that! even better!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Those of you that are vegetarian and vegan:

How do you handle it with your kids? do you raise your kids the same way?

I've been getting that question a lot from family. I'm sure they just want to feed DD a hotdog or head cheese (FIL loves that junk).


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

i think we're the only ones here. if i remember correctly. actually mountainsun is a vegetarian too (maybe vegan?) i see here over on the veg thread.

i think our families figured that's how we would raise our kids. i did get some questions about it in the beginning but that's it really. of course my grandpa always asks (everytime i see him) "are you still vegetarian?" how do you get your protein?" and my fil will ALWAYS have an anti-veg comment.







i made darn sure that my family knew what they could and couldn't give marley. especially on the things most people don't expect to bi-products in the ingredients like marshmellows, mini-wheats, etc.

now that marley is 3 we have started talking to her about why we don't eat meat. and also why we DO eat lots of fruits and veggies. it's important to me that she really understands how she is raised. it's funny, i remember eating at mil's house once and they were having some kind of meat, i think it was beef or smething. and fil (being the ass that he can be) says to marley, "marley..do you want some cow to eat?!" (yes - i was pissed) and marley replies, "grandpa cowss are my friends and i don't eat my friends."














i was the coolest thing.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
"grandpa cowss are my friends and i don't eat my friends."














i was the coolest thing.









That is soooo cute and smart of her!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok OT,

What kind of music does everyone like?


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I just found our new Thanksgiving tradition. http://www.adoptaturkey.org We're gonna adopt a turkey every year. Starting with this one.







I'm super excited, we're gonna let dd pick one out.







Yay for helping animals









Cool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Last time we were up north Marlow needed her nails "clipped" so I just started biting them like I normally do because I can't seem to make the clippers work for me. and MIL said "EWWW! you just need to leave her on the floor longer. My kids were left alone on the floor for HOURS and they'd wear down their nails scratching at the floor trying to get up".

Unreal. That is so sad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Ok, I just emailed the Humane society up there. I have to be careful about being annonymous...everyone knows each other up there.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
On Christmas day we bake a birthday cake for Jesus. We do stockings on St Nicholas' Feast day (which is Dec 6 for any inquring minds) and I do fill Easter baskets at Easter and we have an egg hunt - I love that kind of stuff, but everyone gets it's no "magic being" bringing such things, yk?

That's what we do, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Yay! I definitely would love my own little sanctuary too. Dh asked me about it last night after we looked at it. So after we have our own land perhaps it will really become a reality.







:

Someday I plan on doing this, too. Way too many animals are treated like they're disposable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Those of you that are vegetarian and vegan:

How do you handle it with your kids? do you raise your kids the same way?

I've been getting that question a lot from family. I'm sure they just want to feed DD a hotdog or head cheese (FIL loves that junk).

I am vegetarian and so are my girls. My family doesn't push this issue with me. When I was pg with Meara dh and I made our decision and announced it. If anyone intentionally gives them something they can't have or says something like a jerk it is a deal breaker for us. It's kind of weird because they push EVERY other issue (why don't you let her cry? you are too attentive. SHE'S TOO HAPPY), but not this one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
marley replies, "grandpa cowss are my friends and i don't eat my friends."














i was the coolest thing.









Cool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Ok OT, What kind of music does everyone like?

The Who, The Guess Who, Heart, Dixie Chicks, Montgomery Gentry, Andrea (sp?) Bocelli, Live, and our local Cristian rock station

Ange - Cute pic!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Ok OT,

What kind of music does everyone like?

um, everything... i like country (tim mcgraw, faith hill, martina mcbride, reba mcintyre, winona, josh turner, randy travis....), r & b (pussycat dolls, usher, beyonce...), tori amos, sarah maclachlan, joni mitchell, jewel, george michael, evanescence, jesse mccartney, christina aguilera (not britney, not justin), pink, big bad voodoo daddy, cherry poppin daddies and other swing, no doubt, braid paisley, phil collins, emmylou harris....

yeah, everything







. i can even get into some of the 80s hairbands and other one hit wonders of the 80s... duran duran is cool...

once others post, i won't be surprised if i do a lot of







:







:

for my kids, they have dan zanes, lisa loeb and elizabeth mitchell, backyardigans, laurie berkner....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
The Who, The Guess Who, Heart, Dixie Chicks, Montgomery Gentry, Andrea (sp?) Bocelli, Live, and our local Cristian rock station

Ange - Cute pic!!

thanks! from your list... i do dixie chicks, montgomery gentry (though not die hard but like a few of their things) and live (**love the first album**)


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Five pages in one morning??? Really???

My brain hurts from all that reading.

Christmas - I hate the idea of Santa. I like the original stories, but I hate the idea of my kids getting a bunch of presents that actual people bought and them not knowing the right people to be thankful to. And I hate the idea of multiple presents because I feel like it's hard to appreciate each one. I also hate commercialism. So we do one present for each person from each person. So each person will get three this year. But you can make or find additional presents. I also like to teach Tania about the pagan roots of the Christmas season and about Christmas, Hannukah, Kwanzaa and Eid too. I think it's important that my kids know what the rest of the world is doing. I really don't want Christmas to = presents. I want it to = family togetherness and a celebration of giving and the winter season.

Thanksgiving is actually my favorite because of the family togetherness and no present obligations or expectations. But it was also important to me that I properly educate Tania about the history of it and the events that followed the short-lived friendship between the Wampanoags and the Plymouth settlers. I also like to teach her about the relationship between the Ws and nature, including the respect for animals.

Anywho...blah, blah, blah...Talula is 100% better. The booby juice cleared up the eye in no time.

EcoMama and Marlow's mom, you guys are my idols re your future property pans and veg/veganism. I'm not there yet.

Anyone doing nurse-ins tomorrow at the airports?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Music...

I used to ONLY listen to punk...and still have fond thoughts about it, although I rarely listen to it anymore. I think it correlated with my teen angst.

I listen mainly to indie music now...I love Belle & Sebastian, Modest Mouse, Yo La Tengo, Pinback, Neutral Milk Hotel, Smog...

I also like some 60s and 70s rock...love me some Velvet Underground...

Um, and yeah, Xtina over Britney any day.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Music...

I used to ONLY listen to punk...and still have fond thoughts about it, although I rarely listen to it anymore. I think it correlated with my teen angst.

I listen mainly to indie music now...I love Belle & Sebastian, Modest Mouse, Yo La Tengo, Pinback, Neutral Milk Hotel, Smog...

I also like some 60s and 70s rock...love me some Velvet Underground...

Um, and yeah, Xtina over Britney any day.









Belle & Sebastian, Modest Mouse, Yo La Tengo!!!!! me too
I also love anything that I can sing with Marlow...so I like Magnetic Fields a lot right now...I like cocteau twins but I don't know the lyrics to most of their songs. I also like much of the stuff you can find on any classic rock station.

and on the way to work I listen to Eric Satie, I need the nice piano music to wake me up gently.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Five pages in one morning??? Really???

I've been super chatty today but I am trying to do a couple of weeks worth of posts in one day. I finally got that dumb paper finished and I'm at work right now so I'm catching up...so it's really not too bad if you think of it like that!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I like all music, but my radio is tuned to country 90% of the time. It's what I listen to most often.

Seriously, I'll listen to anything.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

So more questions...

what is everyone doing for the holidays as far as gift giving with the IL's?

We have asked all the BIL's and SIL's to just focus on the kids from now on. We have so many nieces and nephews now that it's just out of hand to give the adults all gifts too....plus we never know what to give anyone and they never know what to get us.

oh and we've asked the MIL and FIL and my mom to do this too but I don't think it's working.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

My siblings and I give gifts to each other's kids (if there are any) and to our parents. They all know not to expect much this year.







We've budgeted to spend $10 on my niece (luckily all she wants is pjs!) and that's about it. My BIL and SIL will undoubtedly go wacky with the gifts for the girls, much to our chagrin, and we will try and get them one small gift as a couple. They give each other really extravagant gifts ($150 shoes and plasma screen TVs) so I know they won't be hurting for gifts. My parents have gotten the Wallace Silversmith's sleigh bell every year since the year they got married, and when my sis and i got married, they started giving the bells to us too, so it's a tradition I've started with my BIL and SIL as well. Seriously, they have everything, so we sually just get them the bell and that's it.

I'm much more worried about my nuclear family than anyone else this year, anyway.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
So more questions...

what is everyone doing for the holidays as far as gift giving with the IL's?

We have asked all the BIL's and SIL's to just focus on the kids from now on. We have so many nieces and nephews now that it's just out of hand to give the adults all gifts too....plus we never know what to give anyone and they never know what to get us.

oh and we've asked the MIL and FIL and my mom to do this too but I don't think it's working.

with dh's fam, we draw names for the adults and then buy for all the kids. this year we decided to do clothes for the kids and then the adults send their gift list... but the catch: present has to stay at about $20-25.

with my fam we buy for all of us, but like i said, there is only my mother and sister now...


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
um, everything... i like country (tim mcgraw, faith hill, martina mcbride, reba mcintyre, winona, josh turner, randy travis....), r & b (pussycat dolls, usher, beyonce...), tori amos, sarah maclachlan, joni mitchell, jewel, george michael, evanescence, jesse mccartney, christina aguilera (not britney, not justin), pink, big bad voodoo daddy, cherry poppin daddies and other swing, no doubt, braid paisley, phil collins, emmylou harris....

yeah, everything







. i can even get into some of the 80s hairbands and other one hit wonders of the 80s... duran duran is cool...

once others post, i won't be surprised if i do a lot of







:







:

for my kids, they have dan zanes, lisa loeb and elizabeth mitchell, backyardigans, laurie berkner....

We like Cherry poppin dadddies and the girls LOVE Lori Berkner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 

Anyone doing nurse-ins tomorrow at the airports?









Thinking about it. The nearest on is Philly, and Meara would have to stay home from school and miss dance class, so I'm not sure...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
So more questions...

what is everyone doing for the holidays as far as gift giving with the IL's?


The kids exchange names on dh's side, adults do nothing. Well, except for his parents. Everyone gets them a gift and they get all of us a gift. My side is smaller, every child gets a gift from each side, and my parents. And we get something for my parents but my sis and I agreed long ago not to spend money on each other.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

holiday gifts - my husband's family is huge, so the kids each get a small present, and adults all put their names in a hat and receive one gift from whoever draws their name. It's a secret who you get, and you have to keep it to $25 or less.

music - david bowie, the pixies, magnetic fields, flaming lips, louis armstrong, the clash, morrissey, the smiths, goldfrapp, brian jonestown massacre, aimee mann, belle and sebastian, the kills, tribe called quest, air, my bloody valentine, all kinds of stuff, really. i just glanced at my "recently played" list in itunes trying to figure out what the heck i like. um...good stuff? we pretty much always have something on. i haven't been buying music lately, but i used to do that a lot. and i worked at tower records for years, so i accumulated quite a bit that way. in the car, i only listen to the hip hop station since it soothes harper. Akon!

food - she'll eat the way we eat (half-assed dairy free vegetarian now), and she can decide what she wants to try later. no one has asked us anything.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

3 pages, what is a girl to do?

Selisa- sorry I butchered your name! I am glad to hear that and I have been thinking of you two since I read your post. I have BTDT, so I may have had some bitterness coming out. PM if you want to talk...

Xmas, I also hate commercialism. I hate the news on the Friday after Thanksgiving when they show all these people lined up at 4am to buy whatever. I hate that a woman hurt herself trying to get into Walmart last year. I do love taking two names off the giving tree at church- one for each of my girls. So this year we will have a baby and a 4 yr old. We buy the list they have on the tag.

I have dropped out of the gift giving a few years back much to SIL's chagrin. She loves buying crap we dont need and toys I dont approve of.
We do not need anything and we are upfront. Now that they just moved into their starter castle, my brother asked me this year if we "could skip the exchange" I told him fine since we hadnt for a few years. It was more of a her giving us stuff and not exchanging since we hadnt recipricated.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

I was wrong Harrisburg is listed as an official nuse-in site!!! woohoo!! And the airport is easy to navigate.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, Mearaina, Harrisburg airport is super easy to navigate! After traveling in and out of BWI repeatedly, I miss the simplicity of HIA!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Mad crazy posting volume y'all...!

Gifts: right now we buy for everyone in our immediate families and that's all. I should find an Angel tree when we get back for the donated gifts. That IS such an awesome, fun thing to do. As far as the religious vs. secular celebration... I choose not to overthink that one. Somehow my parents found a good balance, so I'm optimistic that we will, too.

Music: Lindsey, you warm my heart with your Erik Satie. I learned the Gymnopedies in the 8th grade... I distinctly remember sitting down to play through the first one after my teacher gave me the music, then turning around to see my Dad sitting quietly on the couch, listening. Turns out that is one of his all-time faves from when he was a music student (he was a voice major, but had to have a well-rounded experience). So, Satie is another Daddy reference for me, which is good. Other than classical music, um... was a huge Tori-phile in high school. Sarah. Joni. John Mayer. Indigo Girls. PETER GABRIEL. Judy Collins. Maroon 5. Patty Griffin. Non-twangy country (Ty Herndon). Thoughtful Christian music (Carolyn Arends, Jars of Clay, Amy Grant). Stephen Sondheim musicals. Dar Williams. Nickel Creek. U2. Tracy Chapman. Shawn Colvin. Rascal Flatts. Norah Jones. Paula Cole. Allison Kraus.

And the list goes on. Like Pad, I'll be going "Oh yeah, I LOVE those guys..." as the thread continues.

And now I don't remember what else there was to talk about. Nevie is asleep, so to the shower go I...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

mikey is sucking my leg right now...seriously i know that's how they "learn about their world" and all that jazz, but the everything in the mouth thing...do my toes have to be included? if he'd just stop baby screeching i'd be happy to tell him all about my toes so he didn't have to actually mouth them...small favors they're clean i guess









so i got my family to do a homemade-under-$20-for-materials secret gift xchg this year. by 'my family' i mean my mom/dad/two sisters and BIL - you make something and then wrap it. then we draw #s and put the presents all in a pile, #1 picks first and opens and then everyone after that can choose a gift or "steal" someone else's opened gift in exchange for an unwrapped gift that they pick. does that make sense? it's very fun and usually we do a $40 gift xchng but last year we nixed and made homemade stuff instead, but we missed our little "game" so it's back on this year.

we've got the only grandkids/nieces/nephews so my kids are innundated with 'stuff' - we go through all the toys and donate after xmas - the kids are pretty good about it and it helps de-clutter to boot. for the last two years for my dds, my sisters have taken them out shopping on xmas eve and let them pick out their own gifts. my girls love it, but ugh. i can't believe they go to the mall/shopping centers on xmas eve - hey more power to them though b/c i stay home and have drinks with dh









does anyone get the "food for the poor" catalogs? LOVE them. they have little coupons with pictures of different animals on them and depending on what you donate, you can send a little coupon as your gift to someone that says "a dozen chicks donated in your name" or a "goat for a family of four" or a "year's worth of rice and beans" - i'll do that for my one close family friend that i "do christmas" with. i may just do that for SIL/BIL and MIL/FIL too, we'll see how dh thinks it would go over. i think they'd be for it, but i don't want to be insulting, yk?

that's it. i think. love pretty much any kind of music. classical or jazz would be my first choice, but i mostly listen to talk radio...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

OK cding mamas- sometimes maggies' FBs are leaking. What could it be?


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm addicted to ebay too. My mom is fueling the addiction though. She loves getting a "deal" for Evie. I've got my eye on a green candy cane dress that ends tomorrow.

HA- Evie's has 1 size 60 outfit that came from ebay. it fits really well. she had a size 70 hanging in the closet. it looks huge. maybe i should try it on her though?

Christmas-we go to my grandparents' house on Christmas eve and exchange gifts w/ my family. we started drawing names last year, but the kids all get something. after this, we go to the candle light service at church. then we go back to my parents to await Santa.

Musi- I listen to anything. LOVE Norah Jones I seriously flip through the radio constantly looking for something to sing along with. Caleb's partial to Lauri Berkner.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
OK cding mamas- sometimes maggies' FBs are leaking. What could it be?

wicking fleece/detergent build up is my guess - wash them in the sink with some dawn dishwashing liquid and give them a light scrub, then wash as regular and see if that helps...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Well I'm so so so sad to report that Mama Coco died giving birth to her puppies.





















And 2 puppies died as well. 3 were saved. 2 boys, 1 girl. She had been laboring since yesterday afternoon and sil had to rush her to the vets because nothing was changing. She had an emergency c-section. Her uterus ruptured (sp) killing her and the 2 pups that died were the ones stuck in the birth canal. She was hit by a car a couple months ago and since they never took her to get x-rayed (they aparently couldn't afford it...I know..







: ) they didn't know that she broke her pelvis. And it ended up healing in the wrong spot, making it too small for the pups to fit through. I feel really bad.







Poor puppies have no mama. They are being nursed by a woman who rescues animals who my sil knows well. They should be fine.

Peace Coco







She was such a sweet little doggy. But as one life ends, another begins. Life goes on.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
mikey is sucking my leg right now...seriously i know that's how they "learn about their world" and all that jazz, but the everything in the mouth thing...do my toes have to be included?

Today Gabriel sucked on my jaw and my chin. I thought I was going to get a hickey!

He is also babbling now- started a couple days ago. BaBaBABABABABaBaBa - too cute!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Awe, Lisa, I'm so sorry.









We just took our first load of boxes over to the new house.







It's bigger than I remember, which is awesome. We're going to have even more space than I had mentally prepared for, which means _little to no clutter_!! So very excited.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I only have a minute, but Sarah, I got my sin sticks....







...and I've already eaten TWO of them!!







: I LOVE these things!!!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
my bloody valentine

ok, I left this off my list too probably my favorite. I have a good collection of their music but it's only on cassette tape







I am working on getting it over to cd but the quality is lost.

when i play anything of theirs in the car Dh thinks the bass is broken!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Ugh. I hate sad animal stories. I cry more for animals than people, I swear.

Nevie calls!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Well I'm so so so sad to report that Mama Coco died giving birth to her puppies.





















And 2 puppies died as well. 3 were saved. 2 boys, 1 girl. She had been laboring since yesterday afternoon and sil had to rush her to the vets because nothing was changing. She had an emergency c-section. Her uterus ruptured (sp) killing her and the 2 pups that died were the ones stuck in the birth canal. She was hit by a car a couple months ago and since they never took her to get x-rayed (they aparently couldn't afford it...I know..







: ) they didn't know that she broke her pelvis. And it ended up healing in the wrong spot, making it too small for the pups to fit through. I feel really bad.







Poor puppies have no mama. They are being nursed by a woman who rescues animals who my sil knows well. They should be fine.

Peace Coco







She was such a sweet little doggy. But as one life ends, another begins. Life goes on.


















That breaks my heart (and dh's too)


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
does anyone get the "food for the poor" catalogs?

wow, i've never heard of that before!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I only have a minute, but Sarah, I got my sin sticks....







...and I've already eaten TWO of them!!







: I LOVE these things!!!!

I'm so glad you got them! Did they ship better this time? I thought the box I shipped them in this time would help hold them more securely.

Ange, did you get your order? I just want to make sure everything traveled okay.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Music: We listen to mainly reggae over here. I'm stuck on Groundation and 10ft. Ganja Plant. (Yes, that's the name of the group.














) I've been a Beatles fan since I was like 12 though. I like lots of music though. Bluegrass, folk, classic.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Lisa, I'm so sorry about the sweet mama doggy Coco. Poor puppies.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm so sorry about coco and the puppies.








typing one handed - too slow to say much.
music - love it.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Mamas, please keep my sister in your thoughts. She and her husband are getting a divorce. They've been together for 13 years, since they both were 16, and have an 11 1/2 year old daughter.

She just called me to tell me, and is devastated. They're really great friends, but there's nothing else there.

She's 700 miles away, and I can't go to her, which is breaking my heart because my first instinct was to get in the car and go hold her.

Please send her healing thoughts and strength vibes. She's going to need all the help she can get.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Sarah, consider your sister on my good-vibes-list. I can't even imagine.

Man... dying puppies and broken-hearted sisters??? This thread has GOT to turn up! I really don't mean that to sound flip. Something good has got to happen, OK?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm so glad you got them! Did they ship better this time? I thought the box I shipped them in this time would help hold them more securely.

They must have had a chocolate-sniffing mail dog or something, because the box was trashed!! The pretzels themselves held up pretty well, though the tips (where there wasn't chocolate) did break off on a few of them. I think the only way to avoid that would be bubble wrap or those air bladders, since that would absorb impact and avoid breakage. But, since they're being eaten rather rapidly anyway, a few broken tips are NOT a problem as far as I'm concerned!!

I'm so sorry for your sister and her daughter, my thoughts will be with her.

Lisa, I'm so sorry about Coco, that is so sad on so many levels.

ETA: Think I could have written "so" a couple more times? Sheesh. But it's all real emotion behind it - I'm just a crappy writer.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Something good has got to happen, OK?

Kait rolled over completely on her own - twice yesterday - finally! That's pretty good, huh?







:

I got some clothes from a friend last evening (her mom dropped them off - they live in FLA and her mom was down visiting and is back in NY) and there is some GORGEOUS stuff in there...sigh...I have the best friends...I sent her a bunch of boy stuff for her new baby, but my stuff is pretty boring looking compared to all this girly stuff I got! I think I got the better end of this deal....









Music? I'll talk genres, since I like so many artists within them. Classical. Alternative & hard rock. Real metal (not glam metal). Funk. Some pop. Some rap. Big band. Bluegrass. Blues. I think that's it. I've turned DH on to classical, he's turned me on to metal. What a pair!

For DS, we have some Dan Zanes, Laurie Berkner, Disney







: nursery rhyme compilations, and the Wiggles







:







. He loves them all. But his FAVORITE is the Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Yay for Kait!

Nevie had a one-month gap (almost to the day) between back-to-front rolling over and REAL front-to-back rolling over. She'd done the latter a few times, but always had some sort of mechanical advantage (sloping bed; we left her arm tucked under; etc) -- but last night I was in at the computer and I heard Dan cheering for her and it turns out she had gone back-front-back-front in a log roll. She's pretty quick about it all now, too. I can lay her on her back, turn my head for a second, and she's in Cobra pose when I look back 

So... totally not real to me that I leave this teeny tiny island for good next week. Or maybe it is, and it's just feeling so natural and I'm so ready to leave that it's just not that earth-shaking to me. Huh. Whatever. I'm stoked. Clothing stores with MY SIZE!!! Hooray!!! 5'9" women with boobs & hips are not the norm in Japan. Duh.

I don't have a lot of kid-specific music yet. My SIL gave me two Land of Nod compilation CDs that I like pretty well. Nothing like Cake singing "Manamana"... And we have grrl power dance party to Natasha Bedingfield. That might be more for me, but Nevie seems to like it.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

AUGH! Helen! Sic the grammar police on me... I just noticed an "it's" where there should be an "its" on my blog!!! [[shudder]] I better edit that before my sister & father (the English teachers) see it...


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Meg, you summoned me to the thread with your typo! j/k. My husband does the it's/its thing backwards all the time. I find myself doing dumb things with apostrophes ever since I got pregnant, but what's his excuse?

Lisa - poor mama doggy. That is so sad. My cat's name is Coco. Losing a pet is so hard. I'm glad the puppies will be taken care of.

Amy - I'd strip the dipes too. If that didn't help, I might suspect a fit problem. I found our FuzziBunz needed stripping more often than other stuff, maybe it's our water?

Stacy - I can't wait for the babbling. We have lots of funny hissing noises, but no baba mama sounds.

Katie - the 70 might fit her if it's something with cuffs, like a sleeper or pants. I forgot to answer earlier, what part of Richmond are you in? We lived just over the Blvd bridge in southside, but I spent most of my time in the fan near VCU. What's the crunchy mama scene like around there? We've always thought we might move down there someday since housing is so much more reasonable than it is in Massachusetts, and it's so beautiful.

OK, I can't read back more than a page. Baby sleeping on own, need to pick recipe for thanksgiving and finish grocery list. I'm eyeing the "ginger roasted winter vegetables" from Vegan with a Vengeance.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

William rolled over!! Woohoo, finally! Front to back..twice.

Sarah...I sell Tastefully Simple and EVERYTHING is packed in those air pocket thingy-s. If you want, I can save them and ship them to you to use. I would much rather recycle them than throw them out. THey shouldn't cost much to ship, they are just air, right?? Let me know..I have an order coming in...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Tracy Chapman. Shawn Colvin. Rascal Flatts. Norah Jones. Paula Cole. Allison Kraus.









:

i saw tracy in concert. she was soo awesome... would love to see her again....







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks for the FB replys- duh I havent stripped them in a while, which needs to be done!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
mikey is sucking my leg right now...seriously i know that's how they "learn about their world" and all that jazz, but the everything in the mouth thing...do my toes have to be included? if he'd just stop baby screeching i'd be happy to tell him all about my toes so he didn't have to actually mouth them...small favors they're clean i guess









that's it. i think. love pretty much any kind of music. classical or jazz would be my first choice, but i mostly listen to talk radio...









: jonah was taking a bite out of my pajama pants on sunday. after he let go i had to change cause it was just sopping wet..... something about a wet leg just not so appealing....

jazz.... i like george benson....my mom is actually a huge jazz fan. i can listen to quite a bit of it, but other than george and a couple other randoms i can't name who i am listening to. which is funny, cause i'll put a compilation cd on and my mom will go "is that <insert artist here>?" and i'll go, um, not sure, but i like it


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Well I'm so so so sad to report that Mama Coco died giving birth to her puppies.





















And 2 puppies died as well. 3 were saved. 2 boys, 1 girl. She had been laboring since yesterday afternoon and sil had to rush her to the vets because nothing was changing. She had an emergency c-section. Her uterus ruptured (sp) killing her and the 2 pups that died were the ones stuck in the birth canal. She was hit by a car a couple months ago and since they never took her to get x-rayed (they aparently couldn't afford it...I know..







: ) they didn't know that she broke her pelvis. And it ended up healing in the wrong spot, making it too small for the pups to fit through. I feel really bad.







Poor puppies have no mama. They are being nursed by a woman who rescues animals who my sil knows well. They should be fine.

Peace Coco







She was such a sweet little doggy. But as one life ends, another begins. Life goes on.

oh, lisa, that is so sad.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I only have a minute, but Sarah, I got my sin sticks....







...and I've already eaten TWO of them!!







: I LOVE these things!!!!

i got my bread and just had some yummy slices with cream cheese... OH.MY.GOSH. i have never tasted such an awesome pumpkin spice bread and the banana bread goes perfect with my cream cheese... dh grabbed a slice last night and asked for two slices to take to work for his snack today... i'll post to your blog at some point... once i get caught up here at mdc.... and do my clicking.... and maybe actually get some work done.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Music: We listen to mainly reggae over here. I'm stuck on Groundation and 10ft. Ganja Plant. (Yes, that's the name of the group.














) I've been a Beatles fan since I was like 12 though. I like lots of music though. Bluegrass, folk, classic.

beatles... that was dh's present for father's day this year... he has been wanting the blue and red albums for a while but he never wants to spend money on himself so i have to remember everything he vaguely mentions during the year so that i can make sure to get it for him for birthday, christmas or father's day....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Something good has got to happen, OK?

jonah has figured out that his arms can move while he is pulling himself across the floor and has made his slide shuffle more effective







: .

c was constipated over the weekend (there is an upside, hold on...) and then yesterday he pooped 3 times~with the baby sitter so we didn't have to clean it up














:

and, only one more day and then i get 4 at home with the family


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Ange, did you get your order? I just want to make sure everything traveled okay.

yes! and everything for me shipped perfectly


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Music? I'll talk genres, since I like so many artists within them. Classical. Alternative & hard rock. Real metal (not glam metal). Funk. Some pop. Some rap. Big band. Bluegrass. Blues. I think that's it. I've turned DH on to classical, he's turned me on to metal. What a pair!

For DS, we have some Dan Zanes, Laurie Berkner, Disney







: nursery rhyme compilations, and the Wiggles







:







. He loves them all. But his FAVORITE is the Red Hot Chili Peppers.









hey now! i like me some glam rock! i like the peppers as well.... funny though, ds1 likes no doubt, shakira (i promise you he wiggles his hips to "hips don't lie..." *cutest thing ever!*), black eyed peas... he loves the female singers... i think he hangs out with the baby sitter too much







(though, i do admit it makes me happy cause then i can listen to it as well, but having a 3 year old telling you about his "lady lumps" is a little disconcerting







: )


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

woohoo! i think i caught up.... off to the next project. see ya'll later....


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the words everyone. It was really heartbreaking watching my nephew hear what happened to her. He's only 5 and that was his doggy.







But I saw the pups.







And I helped feed one.







: I joked that I could feed them all..ya know..with _my_ milk.







I felt really bad cause they're so new, crying for their mommy, wondering where she is. Oh well. Thankfully they are being well cared for.

Ang - You practically filled up a whole page!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Thanks for all the words everyone. It was really heartbreaking watching my nephew hear what happened to her. He's only 5 and that was his doggy.







But I saw the pups.







And I helped feed one.







: I joked that I could feed them all..ya know..with _my_ milk.







I felt really bad cause they're so new, crying for their mommy, wondering where she is. Oh well. Thankfully they are being well cared for.



Oh, how sad. I finally went back and read the past posts...poor pups...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Sarah - Sorry to hear about your sis.

Lindsey - We adopted Sunflower







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Samantha and i might be in the Washington Post tomorrow. I had to go to Reagan Airport this morning to pick my brother up, and went upstairs to the ticket counters to offer moral support to the mamas who were there for the nurse-in. I kinda felt like a traitor, as I was carrying Samantha's bottle, but I digress.

So I was standing there chatting with a few women and had Sam in the wrap, facing out so she could people watch, and I happened to glance over and see a photographer centering us in her view. Then she came over, got our names, and asked what "that thing" was called that I was carrying Sam in.







I wish I'd had one of my pocket wraps done!! That woulda been free publicity.









We'll see tomorrow if we made the cut.









Oh and Ange, thank you for the compliments.







Half the battle, it seems, is finding the right recipes to use.









Caroline, air pockets would be great. I'll check around here first and see if I can get some leftovers from UPS or the post office. Never know.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
and i forgot to add - land in canada seems to be REALLY cheap too!

Where are you looking? Some places have cheap land, but are hard to find a job in. You can get a lot in town in Saskatchewan for $5000, but the economy is so slow there that it's hard to make it by. That said, it also depends where you're coming from. Land in Alberta is crazy expensive because of the economy here right now, but if my parents sold their house outside Portland, OR, they could buy a quarter section (160 acres) here with a house on it and potentially have some money left over so they didn't have to work for a few months.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie is rolling both ways now, but only when she feels like it. She'd much rather we do it for her.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

okay get ready Angelique (is that spelled right? looks wrong...anyway, my apologies if so, but back to my point...) get ready Angelique b/c in the last 60 seconds, i have had to move the laptop ahead about 1 foot about 14 times b/c mikey has literally army crawled after the laptop...guess he wants to post on mdc...LOL...seriously i have never seen a baby move that fast. and what does he want to eat - cry his little baby eyes out for? chicken and beef. no vegans here obviously, eh?

hmmm....bbl...freaky things happening with my computer.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
okay get ready Angelique (is that spelled right? looks wrong...anyway, my apologies if so, but back to my point...) get ready Angelique b/c in the last 60 seconds, i have had to move the laptop ahead about 1 foot about 14 times b/c mikey has literally army crawled after the laptop...guess he wants to post on mdc...LOL...seriously i have never seen a baby move that fast. and what does he want to eat - cry his little baby eyes out for? chicken and beef. no vegans here obviously, eh?

hmmm....bbl...freaky things happening with my computer.









dh had some coloring books/papers sitting in the corner of the room and jonah "crawled" all the way from the center straight at it. when that was moved, he went for a piece of random/fell off an envelope paper. jonah loves the paper right now... and i have decided he isn't really trying to EAT what is on our plate, he just wants the plate or spoon to chew on









can't have the babe around my laptop though... we used to let c around it and one day he SPIT UP ON THE KEYBOARD and some buttons died and i had to shift only with the left side and enter took a lot of pounding and it was really sad... that laptop has since been upgraded/replaced...









sarah, i don't have a google account so can't add a comment/testimonial.....


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Lisa - so sorry about Coco.







:

Sarah - Your sis will be in my thoughts

I think babes in wraps might be on a lot of papers tomorrow. They took pics of Lyni in her wrap and a news station taped Lyni nursing. We didn't have a huge turnout, only about maybe 7 mamas and tons of children, but there was a lot of news coverage,but if people read about this in everypaper, think of how things could change!

And I am such an idiot







: . i left our stroller in the parking garage. Just put everyone in the car and left. I just totally forgot it was there. Luckily, it was empty and broken, so no huge loss.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

ange - who's the new sig quote from?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
ange - who's the new sig quote from?

it's from the book "sex as nature intended it"....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
ange - who's the new sig quote from?


oh, i told you you spelled angelique right? well, you did.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 

Lindsey - We adopted Sunflower







:

that is so cute and an awesome tradition!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

We were at the airport this morning and RUby was on the news ... wel the back of her head was.. as she was nursing







we had a huge turn out, about 40 moms!!! It rocked ! Go portland mamas!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
sarah, i don't have a google account so can't add a comment/testimonial.....

Sorry...try now if you want


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I wish I had tv so I could have seen it on the news. We had 4 different news stations, plus Portland Public Radio, plus the Associated Press! I have a cute picture of you and Ruby.









Sarah, so sorry to hear about your sister.

Have you, um, quit Target yet?







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Sorry...try now if you want










done.














(i have a friend looking at your site.... maybe she'll buy







)


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Sarah, so sorry to hear about your sister.

Have you, um, quit Target yet?







:

I quit last week.







Last Tuesday was my last day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
done.














(i have a friend looking at your site.... maybe she'll buy







)

Awesome! Make sure she uses your name if/when she orders, so that you can work towards getting free stuff!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I quit last week.







Last Tuesday was my last day.

Awesome! Make sure she uses your name if/when she orders, so that you can work towards getting free stuff!









do you have a digital camera? maybe you can get some pics of the tasty items going...

and







she quit


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

That's the next project.









After we move I'll be able to do all of that. It's just not an option right now with my house in this state.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

:


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

WAHOOO Sarah!!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah!!! so glad you quit sarah!!!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







:

i saw tracy in concert. she was soo awesome... would love to see her again....







:

Me, too -- in 97 at the Gorge Ampitheater in George, Washington. It was the very first Lilith Fair EVER. She played "Fast Car" as the sun set over the river behind her. I almost died of happiness.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Now THAT'S what I'm talking 'bout, y'all... Turkeys are being adopted, Sarah quit her job, Portland Mamas get their Lactivism on...

Alllll good.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Me, too -- in 97 at the Gorge Ampitheater in George, Washington. It was the very first Lilith Fair EVER. She played "Fast Car" as the sun set over the river behind her. I almost died of happiness.

hee, mine was lillith fair as well... in orange county....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Now THAT'S what I'm talking 'bout, y'all... Turkeys are being adopted, Sarah quit her job, Portland Mamas get their Lactivism on...

Alllll good.


and sarah's bread is darn tasty too... don't forget that!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Way to go Sarah!!!!
























Lyni was on the news!! They got me looking at her, then her while she was nursing, then later when she was in her wrap and looking over my shoulder, (kindof)

I wasn't home yet







: but my sis had me on the phone with a play by play. So many of our babies our going to be famous


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Where are you looking? Some places have cheap land, but are hard to find a job in. You can get a lot in town in Saskatchewan for $5000, but the economy is so slow there that it's hard to make it by. That said, it also depends where you're coming from. Land in Alberta is crazy expensive because of the economy here right now, but if my parents sold their house outside Portland, OR, they could buy a quarter section (160 acres) here with a house on it and potentially have some money left over so they didn't have to work for a few months.

Ontario.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Yay to you nursing mamas!!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

Ontario.
Not terribly familiar with the economy and whatnot in Ontario. Too many cities there for our liking. I believe that with the cities, land will be more expensive there than on the prairies, but I'm not certain. I know that here the closer you are to the city the more expensive your land is. Good luck with your search!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i just disabled from google adsense. i don;t think i'm goingto get paid.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Bummer, Korin. What happened?

And I could have sworn I told you guys last Tuesday that it was going to be my last day. I'm sorry to have kept you all in the dark!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Why aren't you going to get paid?

http://www.whptv.com/default.aspx

This is a link to the news. Under local news it has a video of the protest coverage. Lyni and I are on it a lot. I look a little strange because I was rocking back and forth and talking to Raina and another girl we just met, but still....


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Not terribly familiar with the economy and whatnot in Ontario. Too many cities there for our liking. I believe that with the cities, land will be more expensive there than on the prairies, but I'm not certain. I know that here the closer you are to the city the more expensive your land is. Good luck with your search!


Ya. My brother has been the one looking so I've just heard from what he has found. We haven't looked for ourselves yet. He has found some pretty cheap land (imo) northwest of New York. (less than 8 hrs) Too early for that. Wherever we go we don't have to worry about jobs or being super close to the city cause dh works from home so really we can live anywhere.







Major advantage!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I wish they would've given a longer notice for the nurse in.







: Maybe I could've made it. Oh well. Yay for the ones that did.







I'll have to try to watch the news tonight.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

And I almost forgot:







for Sarah quitting.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
/url]

This is a link to the news. Under local news it has a video of the protest coverage. Lyni and I are on it a lot. I look a little strange because I was rocking back and forth and talking to Raina and another girl we just met, but still....

I saw you!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Korin, the ads are still on your blog???


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

the ads are still up, but they said my account was disabled







siad i had illegal activity. maybe it was the call to clic







i'm appealing, and have removed the request for clicks.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Korin -- WHAT? Do explain. This is crazy... and plans are foiled... and... argh!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

ic..... well since you removed it hopefully nothing will happen... and you'll still get paid...i wish mine were like yours


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i just got an email sayimg the above. then when i went to my adsense page, there was nothing there. damn!!! i am checking out other advertisers tho


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

this topic is really better discussed over email, IMO.








It's amazing what gets indexed.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing Helen...

so how is everyones day? Who else participated in a nurse in? I didn't as I worked today, Love the video you posted Mearaina so many mamas! I email my local news here because the guy who made the symbol







is from here, he lives here. But never got a response i think I might try another. .


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Music: Lindsey, you warm my heart with your Erik Satie. I learned the Gymnopedies in the 8th grade... I distinctly remember sitting down to play through the first one after my teacher gave me the music, then turning around to see my Dad sitting quietly on the couch, listening. Turns out that is one of his all-time faves from when he was a music student (he was a voice major, but had to have a well-rounded experience). So, Satie is another Daddy reference for me, which is good.

ooohh you can play?
I love the cd but one part is way too loud and it always scares me!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Ya. My brother has been the one looking so I've just heard from what he has found. We haven't looked for ourselves yet. He has found some pretty cheap land (imo) northwest of New York. (less than 8 hrs) Too early for that. Wherever we go we don't have to worry about jobs or being super close to the city cause dh works from home so really we can live anywhere.







Major advantage!

we could always go to the UP...very cheap!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Speaking of contacting the news....get a load of THIS!:

My bil got layed off around holloween. He's been looking for a new job but with no luck yet. Well, he started talking about joining the military but then said he wasn't really serious. We found out yesterday that some recruiters actually came to his house to bring him to the office in Lansing. Well *GET THIS* - He told them that he wouldn't be able to pass the piss test and guess what they told him. "Oh don't worry. You'll pass." They brought him (i forget the name of it) some herbal detox supplement to help him pass it!!!!!! And guess what, sure enough he passed. How insane is that?! Completely breaking the law. (isn't that surprising really) I wonder how many times that has happened. Just proves that they truely will do ANYTHING to suck ppl in. Thankfully he ended up telling them to take a hike after he took his test and all that. Yay. I told him he should tell someone what they did. But I doubt it would really matter. Unfortunately.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
we could always go to the UP...very cheap!

ya, we've talked about the up as well. is it cheap? i thought it was kind of expensive but then again i've never looked into.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
ya, we've talked about the up as well. is it cheap? i thought it was kind of expensive but then again i've never looked into.


it depends on where...not by Marquette


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Just proves that they truely will do ANYTHING to suck ppl in. Thankfully he ended up telling them to take a hike after he took his test and all that. Yay. I told him he should tell someone what they did. But I doubt it would really matter. Unfortunately.

I'm a former Air Force officer and proud of it, so I gotta speak up on this one. I'd have stayed in if I could have had the career (PT) I wanted w/out leaving. I don't know if the AF would do what you describe above, but we don't have as hard a time recruiting. Marines & Army are still a "get out of jail free" card for some of their recruits.

This situation doesn't surprise me at all, and I don't really think that's illegal. If your bro couldn't pass the pee test... well, that more than hints at illegality as well. Kind of a pot/kettle situation.

I didn't go through my AF time with blinders on about the negative side of things. I recognize that, for many, the military represents a lot of what they/you oppose -- so it's an easy target. Speaking from experience on the "inside", though, it's not something that can be distilled into black & white blanket statements. So... thanks in advance for not making further statements that demean me, my husband, many of my best friends, and some amazingly hard-working and dedicated men & women I've known in the military. I only ask the same respect I try to give others on this board.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I wanna rip my skin off.

GAH!! Let me just say, I LOVE getting to feel my babies move inside of me. I think it's awesome, and really cool, and fun to figure out which body part is moving where, and I really wish I'd gotten to experience it with my oldest two. That said, GOOD.GRIEF. I had a ureter reimplantation surgery when I was 5 that left a scar on my lower abdomen that is about 6" wide. Heaven forbid I have to have a c-section, they can just open me back up. But I digress...

Jackson is positioned really low most of the time, and rolls back and forth against my scar tissue. Seriously, the sensation of feeling that tissue rubbed over and over and over all day long makes me want to scream. I try and move him, try and change positions, and within 5 minutes, he's right back there, making mama crazy.







:

13 weeks. I can do this.

Oh, and I'm going to be treated as a diabetic by my OB. They wouldn't accept the alternative glucose testing (OJ, toast, etc.) and I refuse to drink the Glucola, so I'll just do daily finger sticks for a while and get it over with. The doc said, "there's no evidence that suggests that drinking the Glucola can cause preterm labor." And my reply was, "is there any evidence to suggest that it DOESN'T cause PTL? No one knows what caused my PTL with my last baby, and I'm not willing to risk the health of my current baby just because the practice feels the need to check me. I also am not willing to spend the next 13 weeks being harped on about not taking a glucose test, so fine...treat me as a diabetic, and leave me alone about it."

I probably should have been a little nicer about it, given that my OB made it clear that she was on my side, but that she was the new kid in town in the practice and therefore has 0 say in treatment, basically, and that consensus was that I had to either drink the glucola or do daily tests. I was just too tired to sugar-coat it, and not in the mood to be bullied.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I don't log in for a couple of days and look what happens like 4 more pages!







:









Music: Well it looks like i'm the freek I'm intoalot of heavy stuff Rob zombie,slipknott,static x,sevendust,linkin park, and my fav system of a down. I am also into the cranberries,the cure,the pixies,sublime,K's choice,my chemical romance, and radio head. I think i covered it all.

Mearains- Great news coverage!

Eco- sorry about coco









My mil has a pet turkey my son named him dinner







he's a pet thay do not eat their pets.

The beast is up again!







:


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
So... thanks in advance for not making further statements that demean me, my husband, many of my best friends, and some amazingly hard-working and dedicated men & women I've known in the military. I only ask the same respect I try to give others on this board.







:









Thanks for what you've done.

signed - wife to an honorably discharged active duty Army Military Police, served in Desert Storm and then Air Force National Guard


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Now THAT'S what I'm talking 'bout, y'all... Turkeys are being adopted, Sarah quit her job, Portland Mamas get their Lactivism on...

Alllll good.

You are too cute. Amen to that!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
we could always go to the UP...very cheap!

I was born there and spent many summers there. I love da UP, eh!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
I'm a former Air Force officer and proud of it, so I gotta speak up on this one. I'd have stayed in if I could have had the career (PT) I wanted w/out leaving. I don't know if the AF would do what you describe above, but we don't have as hard a time recruiting. Marines & Army are still a "get out of jail free" card for some of their recruits.

This situation doesn't surprise me at all, and I don't really think that's illegal. If your bro couldn't pass the pee test... well, that more than hints at illegality as well. Kind of a pot/kettle situation.

I didn't go through my AF time with blinders on about the negative side of things. I recognize that, for many, the military represents a lot of what they/you oppose -- so it's an easy target. Speaking from experience on the "inside", though, it's not something that can be distilled into black & white blanket statements. So... thanks in advance for not making further statements that demean me, my husband, many of my best friends, and some amazingly hard-working and dedicated men & women I've known in the military. I only ask the same respect I try to give others on this board.







:

Considering the recruiters specifically GAVE him soemthing to pass this piss test. I doubt that's legal. It's not pot/kettle because my bil didn't seem to care. I did. I'm talking about the army on this one. And it is a fact that they go to the low income neighborhoods to look for kids to join. They go to those places specifically because kids with little education and money are easy targets. Then they promise them the world and in most situations completely lie to them. My brother and husband are proof of both of those. My husband was in the Navy so he speaks from experience. I also don't see how I would be "demeaning" you since I'm talking about army recuiters, not soldiers. I don't care what side you're on or support, lieing and cheating is NOT right. Period. What can you say about the 200 million Native Americans that were slaughtered in this country? Ya, and kids are still taught in school that the indians and settlers sat down and had a big feast together. Pffft. Riiiiiiiight. People stick up for unjust things and that's why this country is in the spot that it's in today.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Hmmm.

This time I'm going to do the wise thing for our group and just leave all of these remarks alone. I have so much to say, my tongue hurts from biting it... but in the interest of peace-keeping I'll walk away from the keyboard.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

I haven't been able to post much. busy working and trying to get everything ready to move next week






















Hannah has been quite fussy lately. I know she has some gunk in her eye (maybe pink eye?) and right now is sitting laying on my boobs. I think she is getting teeth soon maybe, she has been drooling like crazy.

Must get some sleep! Goodnight ladies


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

this might be a discussion for pm ladies







love you both!!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
this might be a discussion for pm ladies







love you both!!

roger that - i'm already done w/ it (see above)


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i dont wat you too feel like you can't say your peace, or vice versa.... but i'm glad it's all good.







i like you both a lot.. ad don't want to see a big ol fight.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i dont wat you too feel like you can't say your peace, or vice versa.... but i'm glad it's all good.







i like you both a lot.. ad don't want to see a big ol fight.









:


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

it's my dd3's 4th bday today and here i am at work







it's only a half day with a 4 day weekend ahead, but still bleh! i made her little guinea pig cakes to wake up to this morning (which she loved! good thing b/c it involved a lot of swearing on my part last night) and my mom and dad had left a bunch of presents for her to open this morning. my older girls had a sleepover at a friends so it was like her own personal christmas this morning...too cute. i left her sitting on the floor with the cake on the coffee table in front of her watching a DVD and eating marshmallows







: ...not the healthiest breakfast, but screw it! it's her birthday! LOL

mikey is just totally geared up to crawl. all he does if he is down on the floor is practice his crawling and scooting and rolling - whatever he can do to get himself along. we have this coffee table that is really shiny metal (like a mirror) so every now and then he finds himself in front of one of the coffee table legs looking at himself and he just loves it! he's also started the "talking" day-day-day-day - i repeat i am SO in for it! this little man is fast and has some energy in him! it's not like my girls were all demure or subdued or anything, but i have a feeling i'm about to find out what it's like to have a BOY, yk?

...oh and you got some serious class Meg! good for you!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I think she is getting teeth soon maybe, she has been drooling like crazy.

I think we're working on teeth here, too - lower gum is swollen and she is VERY chompy on anything that she can get her hands on...well....alomst anything - fortunately she is not biting the hand..or rather, chomping the boob...that feeds her!









Oh, and







, Sarah!!!!! Glad you're not working at Target anymore! But







: and







re: GD - that's outrageous, and I do NOT think you were out of line in anything you said.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I got nothin'!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
it's my dd3's 4th bday today and here i am at work







it's only a half day with a 4 day weekend ahead, but still bleh! i made her little guinea pig cakes to wake up to this morning (which she loved! good thing b/c it involved a lot of swearing on my part last night) and my mom and dad had left a bunch of presents for her to open this morning. my older girls had a sleepover at a friends so it was like her own personal christmas this morning...too cute. i left her sitting on the floor with the cake on the coffee table in front of her watching a DVD and eating marshmallows







: ...not the healthiest breakfast, but screw it! it's her birthday! LOL

mikey is just totally geared up to crawl. all he does if he is down on the floor is practice his crawling and scooting and rolling - whatever he can do to get himself along. we have this coffee table that is really shiny metal (like a mirror) so every now and then he finds himself in front of one of the coffee table legs looking at himself and he just loves it! he's also started the "talking" day-day-day-day - i repeat i am SO in for it! this little man is fast and has some energy in him! it's not like my girls were all demure or subdued or anything, but i have a feeling i'm about to find out what it's like to have a BOY, yk?


Happy Birthday to your daughter! She is like me, around a holiday. but it is still a good one to have. better than to be around christmas, yk? thanksgiving is a time that family gets together so she can be around family but it is not like she has to get the christmas/birthday present like my poor sister.... i am on halloween and i have always loved it.









you know, this is my second boy and i can already see that this little gemini has VERY different personality from my taurus.....


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Leigh Anne -- thanks!

Nevie is being hilarious-not-sleeping-baby right now. Also hilarious-not-eating baby, so "lefty" (or, Laverne... the right is Shirley...) is about ready to explode. I tried to lay her down in bed (next to sleeping papa) to nurse her and start winding down, but she just started up with rapid-fire raspberries. I was cracking up, Dan wasn't sleeping, so I gave up and called my parents to give them some giggles before they go to work.

Ah... I hear quiet now. Or I don't hear quiet. Or I don't hear anything. Ah, hang it all. I think I may have success nursing her down now.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Megs, thanks for being the tall soldier you are!







Sorry you have to listen to that when you defended my country. Then again, you defended it so we can all be entitled to those opinions and express them any way we see fit! Thank you for allowing that!

Leeann, happy birthday to your dd! I also am a holiday bday being 12/24 is my bday. Maggie is too w Valentines Day right before. DD1 is born on our wedding anniversary too! Dh is close to halloween with the 26th.

Today, busy day. Its been a bit happy emotional for me this week. We are so thankful for our little Maggie doing so well and its overwelming sometimes. We are donating 50 envelopes with $3 in each today for the parents who have to spend the holiday at the nicu. I know what thats like! Also we are bring in for the staff 3 organic pies to enjoy tomorrow.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, and now I got somethin'. Yet still nothing. How existentially curious!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

do tell!!

ps the google ad at the bottom of this page says breastfeeding breast.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ok, and now I got somethin'. Yet still nothing. How existentially curious!

huh?


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
huh?

















:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
do tell!!

ps the google ad at the bottom of this page says breastfeeding breast.









yeah, didnt you know you're supposed to breastfeed your boobs? How else would they survive? I bet yours are crazy hungry, given these 5 months of starvation!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
huh?









Meaning I am attempting to respect the UA rather than saying the first thing that comes through the ol' brain unfiltered.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

darn, i bet your brain, unfiltered, would be really interesting.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Selesai, thank you - I was trying to think of a way to say _exactly_ what you said.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
darn, i bet your brain, unfiltered, would be really interesting.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, Jessica. I agree with you, as well, but couldn't figure out how to say it without violating the UA. My pregnant brain doesn't work that well.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey mamas, and person who is not a mama! I've removed a couple posts and will be PMing anyone affected. If you have any questions at all, please direct them to me via *PM* rather than discussing them here.

Peace!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

This thread almost has enough posts to be a senior member!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Hey mamas, and person who is not a mama! I've removed a couple posts and will be PMing anyone affected. If you have any questions at all, please direct them to me via *PM* rather than discussing them here.

Peace!

whose not a mama?

man, this thread is going to get to 1000 posts before I do....







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I bought some cargo pants for DD off the TP ages ago and put them in a box of too big clothes and forgot about them.

Luckily I remembered before they were too small. They fit her perfect right now and they are soooo cute. I love them. And the fuzzy pink fleece pants with the herringbone trim. Aaah.

More snow last night. Whee. I'm hoping to convince DH to drive to the city Friday, we need to get a new carseat for Katie, she's like an inch away from being too long for her bucket. Needs new shoes too, I can't keep her socks on.

If you want to look up your own Canadian Real Estate...
www.mls.ca


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

My.baby.won't.sleep.today.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
My.baby.won't.sleep.today.




















Mine either...must be something in the air...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

swadle bounce repeat.
we didn'tt go to s;eep until 1 am.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
whose not a mama?

man, this thread is going to get to 1000 posts before I do....







:









I think she was referring to the post signed "EcoMama's DH"...but I could be _completely_ wrong of course.









Oy. Sydney has the following ailments:
1) a blood blister in her eye, and no idea how she got it
2) a double ear infection
3) the beginning stages of headlice

Poor kid. She's quarantined for Thanksgiving.









And Korin - the swaddle bounce repeat has served us very well in the past, and our exercise ball has been a lifesaver as a result. I'm gonna have some killer thighs with back-to-back teething babies.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

It's Talula's birthday! She's five months today.














:





















:

She's a cranky crab today, but she says that it's her party and she'll cry if she wants to.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
It's Talula's birthday! She's five months today.














:





















:

She's a cranky crab today, but she says that it's her party and she'll cry if she wants to.









Happy Birthday!!







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Happy 5 months Talula!







Elijah is 5 months tomorrow.









I just wanted to let everyone know that I have decided to step out of this ddc. I feel that from this point on I can no longer support it. I'm not one to "quit" things but in this situation I think it's best for everyone. I won't comment on anything that has been said because obviously, it's pointless. Thanks so much for the mamas that have given me your support. You know who you are!







: I wish nothing but good things for everyone and hope all the June 06 babes stay happy and healthy. For those who wish to contact me you can do so through PM and since I'm a new blogger, through that as well.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah 5 months!!!

imust have missed something. i'm confused. pm anyone??


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Lisa~Sorry about Coco. That is so sad.









Sarah~Woohoo about Target. I'm sorry about your sis, I'll send some good vibes her way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 

Katie - the 70 might fit her if it's something with cuffs, like a sleeper or pants. I forgot to answer earlier, what part of Richmond are you in? We lived just over the Blvd bridge in southside, but I spent most of my time in the fan near VCU. What's the crunchy mama scene like around there? We've always thought we might move down there someday since housing is so much more reasonable than it is in Massachusetts, and it's so beautiful.

Nope, it's a dress, it looks enormous.

We're in the east end now. Waaaaay out in henrico near Charles City Co. We used to live off of Glenside, where monument runs out but when we found out a strip mall/office complex was moving in our backyard, we moved. I love it out here. Way more land/house for the money.

As far as the crunchy mama scene...the m/w I used does do homebirths and she stays pretty busy. There is an active LLL and a Richmond Families for Birthing Alternatives group that meet. on the finding your tribe page, there is an active thread for playdates. I've tried to go to a few, but I've either been working or something has come up. There's the Farmer's Market downtown on Thurs. (I think) and Elwood Thompson has some awesome vegan cake. So, while I don't think Richmond is super crunchy, I've never gotten anything but positive comments when I'm out w/ Evie in the sling. I

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
hey now! i like me some glam rock! i like the peppers as well.... funny though, ds1 likes no doubt, shakira (i promise you he wiggles his hips to "hips don't lie..." *cutest thing ever!*), black eyed peas... he loves the female singers... i think he hangs out with the baby sitter too much







(though, i do admit it makes me happy cause then i can listen to it as well, but having a 3 year old telling you about his "lady lumps" is a little disconcerting







: )









Caleb's into "Ridin' Dirty" Thanks, Dad.

Well, Evie's sick. AGAIN. grrr. (at the sickness, not her). I took her to the doc yesterday and this time we left with a nebulizer and breathing treatments.







I just want her to get better. On a good note, her ears are fine. She's now sleeping on me, but as long as she's getting better, I don't mind.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Happy 5 months Talula!







Elijah is 5 months tomorrow.









I just wanted to let everyone know that I have decided to step out of this ddc. I feel that from this point on I can no longer support it. I'm not one to "quit" things but in this situation I think it's best for everyone. I won't comment on anything that has been said because obviously, it's pointless. Thanks so much for the mamas that have given me your support. You know who you are!







: I wish nothing but good things for everyone and hope all the June 06 babes stay happy and healthy. For those who wish to contact me you can do so through PM and since I'm a new blogger, through that as well.









I'm sorry to see you go, Lisa. Please consider at least stopping by periodically with Elijah updates!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Samantha was 7 months on Monday. She's SO big!







And so little all at the same time.







:


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Lyni's 2nd tooth is through!!!

But she is still cranky...guess more are on their way....


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I just wanted to let everyone know that I have decided to step out of this ddc. I feel that from this point on I can no longer support it. I'm not one to "quit" things but in this situation I think it's best for everyone. I won't comment on anything that has been said because obviously, it's pointless. Thanks so much for the mamas that have given me your support. You know who you are!







: I wish nothing but good things for everyone and hope all the June 06 babes stay happy and healthy.

oh dear. and here i thought our ddc was so good about avoiding the 'drama' - ah well, wish you well Lisa...if you still pop in to read this that is!









the boy has two teeth now and is seriously trying to crawl. good gravy. not much sleep here today either...definitely something that got into the june bugs...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

dh has my laptop set up to block you tube, so i've just now been able to watch the ruby videos...(i'm at the ILS)

OH.GOOD.LORD.

she's too cute korin!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Holding a squiggly baby...

Sarah, we love the exercise ball here too. I'm trying to figure out more muscle groups I can get while holding a not sleepy babe.

Happy birthday Talula! Katie's 5 month b-day is tomorrow.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Holding a squiggly baby...

Sarah, we love the exercise ball here too. I'm trying to figure out more muscle groups I can get while holding a not sleepy babe.

Happy birthday Talula! Katie's 5 month b-day is tomorrow.

One of our favorites is to play peek-a-boo-situps. I lay my back on the ball and hold Sam on my lap, and everytime I come up, I say peek-a-boo. She laughs everytime.

I only do a couple, as I'm not allowed to do more than that, but it's still fun. You can do pushups the same way...lay on your back, and do baby presses. It's nice since the weight increase is gradual. The heavier the baby gets, the more weight you'll lift.

Oh! I had to go in for my shot today, and the nurse (one I've only seen one other time) handed me my sheet for charting my finger sticks, since I'm not doing the GDS. No one mentioned that I would have to stick myself SEVEN times a day, and I said something along the lines of "Wow! Goodness." She kind of chuckled and said, "well, if you would just let them do the one blood draw like every other prenatal patient, you wouldn't have to deal with this!"







: Okay, seriously? I have hired these people to care for me. I am paying them to keep an eye on me and make sure that I stay pregnant as long as possible. I am NOT paying them to lecture me, or tell me what "every other prenatal patient" is doing. I don't care! I care about me, and my baby, and the fact that the last time I took the "harmless" Glucola, I ended up with a 30 wk preemie. I understand there is no evidence to suggest that the GDS causes PTL, but there is no evidence to suggest that it does NOT cause PTL. And I said as much to the nurse. She just shrugged.

I'll just be glad when this is all over.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Mine either...must be something in the air...

OH sign me up! no sleep here either







: lulu has only had 10 min neps every 4 hrs or so and she's cranky so she needs sleep but wont sleep with out a boob in her mouth!

Did I miss something!
















HAPPY TURKEY DAY! Gobble,Gobble


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
swadle bounce repeat.
we didn'tt go to s;eep until 1 am.

Ah, I SO wish she liked swaddling! DS LOVED being swaddled for nearly 6 months - she hates it, and has since day one. Gotta have those arms free to pummel mommy while nursing, ya know?







After waking up at 7:30am and having one cat nap at 10am until 10:20am and one from 4pm to about 4:45 pm, she fell asleep at about 8:30pm and is still asleep now, I think probably for the night. Tomorrow is another day...and hopefully one with more sleep involved for ALL of us!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow... lots happened while I was asleep.

I'm so sorry, you guys. I recognize and accept my part in this dramatic mess. This didn't play out like I'd hoped, so... lesson learned.

And that's all I have to say about that.

Dan is getting the peanut oil heated up for frying the turkey (cider brined for 5 days... mmmmm...), the stuffing is cookin', Nevie is nappin', the house is clean, I've shaved my armpits (definitely a coup for me!), so... not much left to do until one hour out from eating time. I hope someone brings wine...


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, must remark on funny AdSense things (even though they suck, Korin!)...

- Ever since Helen posted on her blog about getting bloodstains out of carpet, her ad has been for ulphostery cleaning.

- I must be wayyyyy too excited about slings and wraps, because right now there are 5 ads on my blog and they are ALL for baby carriers. I think that's nifty.

But... they still suck for disabling you, Korin! I mean, your account! Antecedents be darned.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Wow... lots happened while I was asleep.

I'm so sorry, you guys. I recognize and accept my part in this dramatic mess. This didn't play out like I'd hoped, so... lesson learned.

And that's all I have to say about that.

Dan is getting the peanut oil heated up for frying the turkey (cider brined for 5 days... mmmmm...), the stuffing is cookin', Nevie is nappin', the house is clean, I've shaved my armpits (definitely a coup for me!), so... not much left to do until one hour out from eating time. I hope someone brings wine...

Okay, so with the time difference, and flying across the International Dateline, I can come to your house and then get back in time for dinner at my parent's, right?









Seriously, I don't wanna wait 15 or 16 more hours for dinner. I've missed my dad's Tday dinner, as I haven't had it in 3 years. My dad has never made turkey (his mom used to cook it to d.e.a.t.h.) so we have Cornish Game Hens (grilled...YUM!) with wild rice and country ham stuffing, scalloped potatoes, green bean casserole, fresh cranberry relish (although Brad is bringing that gross congealed "cranberry sauce" in a can...sorry if anyone likes it!







: ), our family recipe rolls-dredged in butter, 'natch - and sweet potato casserole, plus pecan pie and pumpkin pie for dessert, which I just made.

*sigh* I







Thanksgiving.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Ugh lost my post from clicking on those stupid things on the side

I go away for a few hours and you ladies go wild. Thanks to all I pmd to fill me in on the chaos. I think we can play nice now, like always!

Made some pumpkin pies today w the Trader Joes Organic pumpkin. Yum.
Tomorrow dh will finsih off the apple pies and bake them. I made 5 pie crusts today. We took 2 pies to the nicu and visited. Got a pic of Maggie w her Dr.

Has anyone tried any of those dinner clubs? My bil works w a guy whose wife just started one. You go in and for $180 and some time, you come out w 8-12 meals ready to heat up or whatever. We have about 5 around here. a friend of mine goes every other month and does it. For me, I cannot see how its economical since I LOVE to cook and so does dh. I keep so many odd ingredients around but I keep hearing great raves about it and some have even told me they have learned to cook because of it. Any thoughts?


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving mamas!









I've been busy tonight.. Made a pumpkin and a pecan pie. & an apple desert. both kids are sleeping now







Hope everyone has a good thanksgiving.

I did just want to mention on my thankful list is you mamas. I love to be able to come here and discuss certain issues esp. since our kids are in the same age range. You all rock







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
Happy Thanksgiving mamas!









I did just want to mention on my thankful list is you mamas. I love to be able to come here and discuss certain issues esp. since our kids are in the same age range. You all rock







:

I agree! I am very thankful for all of you and your quirks! I have learned so much from all of you since we all "met" last sept/oct. You all also supported me thru some very rough times and for that I am VERY thankful!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone... Kind of







: because my nephew, N, may be stuck at home on Thanksgiving. I told you all my brother gf got married after my brother passed away and now they have 3 kids: my nephew, a child together, and he has a child from a previous relationship. well, their car is too small to fit all 3 kids (3 yr old, 2 yr old and 4 mo old) and so their solution for the holidays is that sil stay home with my nephew and her husband takes "HIS" kids to his father's house.







: if she is going to have my nephew treated as "second class" the least she could do is just let us take him in and give him the love and support he needs.









BUT my mother is trying to convince sil to let my nephew come spend thanksgiving with us, so hopefully everything will work out just fine....

anywho, gotta get myself to bed so that i can wake up early and cook!

this year, i am thankful for my ddc, i am thankful my my sweet dh, i am thankful for my beautiful boys who are happy and healthy, and that my family is pulling together to help my nephew.







:

i'll miss you lisa....


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Has anyone tried any of those dinner clubs? My bil works w a guy whose wife just started one. You go in and for $180 and some time, you come out w 8-12 meals ready to heat up or whatever. We have about 5 around here. a friend of mine goes every other month and does it. For me, I cannot see how its economical since I LOVE to cook and so does dh. I keep so many odd ingredients around but I keep hearing great raves about it and some have even told me they have learned to cook because of it. Any thoughts?

My Dad did this for a while and realllly loved it. Bought a deep freeze and tons of pyrex pans w/ plastic lids just for this purpose. My mom works longer hours than he does, so I think he enjoyed having A) the excuse to be out doing something, B) the social factor and C) yummy food that he probably wouldn't have been motivated to prepare otherwise. When the Dream Dinners location switched to an appointment basis (after they got established as a business), Dad let it go. He liked being able to just go in when he had the time and futz around.

So... since you guys are already pretty motivated in the kitchen and have a well-stocked scratch pantry, I doubt it would be anything earthshatteringly wonderful for you! I know my husband and I really like being creative in the kitchen together (dirty!), so this kind of business wouldn't do too much for us.

[couldn't help the Lorelai Gilmore moment there... sorry







]


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Post-feast recap...

Turkey was amazing. Will never stray from cider brine ever ever ever!

Nevie did OK... melted down just before we sat down to eat. I think she was tired & cold & had been away from Mommy too long (she had an audience, but I was in the kitchen doing stuff). But, then, she slept for a looooong time.

I crashed on turkey & wine & pie & lack of sleep after a while and just hid in my bedroom snoogling Nevie until I felt like facing society again.

Ummm... what else? I dunno. Felt bittersweet to be having our last holiday here. I'm excited to go back to the States, but I'm going to miss the feeling of this place just being "us."

I no longer have any coherent thoughts! I'm thankful for so many things today... my health, my baby's health, my husband's health, my family, my situation in life, heading home, all you funky mamas and your adorable babes... it's just too much for one girl to wrap her brain around sometimes!

And... good night. May your turkeys be moist and your pie crusts be flaky.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy thanksgiving everyone!

Whoa, there's an afro smilie!







cool!
Sorry, I caught teh random. I'm waiting for my dish to cook while the baby naps.

Amy: We tried "Let's Dish" after Harper was born. We paid the extra $5 to have them assemble things, so we just picked up. The food was absolutely not as good as what you'd make yourself, but I can see how it would be a lifesaver for some people/situations.

Meg: your posts are like getting a visit from the ghost of Thanksgiving future! You'll enjoy this story...we went to Tokyo a year or so ago, and our friend booked the hotel rooms for the wrong day because he was confused about the dateline. Durrrr.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

So I joined the DDC late and now I'm joining this thread when ds is almost 5 months old!

Just checking in...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Happy thanksgiving everyone!

Amy: We tried "Let's Dish" after Harper was born. We paid the extra $5 to have them assemble things, so we just picked up. The food was absolutely not as good as what you'd make yourself, but I can see how it would be a lifesaver for some people/situations.
.

The lifesavor thing is what my bil said. He said, if you're working and getting home 6-7:30, then you are dead tired and dont want to cook. At least this would keep you from take out or going out. I do know people who said it has taught them how to cook too.

I love the afro smilee! so cute!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *animus_silvae* 
So I joined the DDC late and now I'm joining this thread when ds is almost 5 months old!

Just checking in...









Happy Thanksgiving! Update on your ds please. What's he doing?

Yeah, I joined in on the thread that had been asking about an afro smilie. very excited ms. mom got it up so fast!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving. We bottled wine last night. It was so fun. Hope you all have a great day.

I'm in mourning over Lisa leaving.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

P.S. Our thread is almost a senior member.















: (Imagine if they could combine the two...)


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the US celebrators!!

We are home...DH is working and I am home with the kids. I hate holidays when he is not here. We don't have family around, and the kids are getting old enough that they realize we don't do anything and are dissapointed. I wasn't planning on even making a turkey...but my 7 year old daughter got upset. So I went to the store last night and bought turkey breast from the deli, I had them slice it thick. Add some gravy..instant Thanksgiving. They won't know the difference, and I am NOT cooking all day for kids that will eat one bite.

We are going to finish making the beads for the braceltes we are making for the female members in the family. Then we have to stamp construction paper for the notepads the kids are making for the males. I think that will be our new Thanksgiving tradition. making our Christmas presents.

Hope everyone has a great day...


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Hmmm,..adult breast feeding in the Google ad...I am afraid to even click on it...


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







Happy Thanksgiving! Update on your ds please. What's he doing?

Actually I'm in Canada so we had our Thanksgiving last month.

Ds is no doubt the HAPPIEST baby I have ever seen! I really think its because of his astrology (Cancer Dog...he was born July 2). I was so worried about the Cancer--Aquarius thing (papayapetunia and wolfcat too, no?) but am sooooo happy to have THIS baby. I have yet to walk the floor at night with him as he's such a good sleeper. He started sitting at 4 months and is working on crawling now. I think he's trying to keep up to his older brother.

Wow the 1 to 2 transition was KILLER. I never imagined it could be so hard. I went from being a fabulous mom to 2 to a mediocre mom to 2 overnight. We are getting into the swing of things now though!

But that's it. I'm done. 2 boys in 2 years. My family is complete!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Only 3 more post til our thread is senior...

animus_silvae~ your sons are a year a part? ouch. yeah, i am done as well with 2 boys but mine are 3 years apart... and yea, the transition is hard. we still feel guilty that we can't be 100% for either one...

anywho, rise time for the rolls is almost done so gotta go beat it down and do the second rising... have a great holiday...

(sorry, didn't realize that canada's was over. albertajes, why didn't you warn me?????







)







:

still adjusting to megan saying good night just as i wake up...







:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Hmmm...1000 posts. How exciting. THe Google ads are now about Thanksgiving. Do they read waht we are talking about ang change them? After I mentioned the Adult Breastfeeding one it went away...

Anyway..welcome back to a_s....I had two boys in two years as well...it is hard. Well, mine are 22 months apart, so almost two years. We are slowly getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

The making meals ahead dealio - I am NOT a cook. DH has always done most of the meal preparation, it's just not my thing...so they did a fundraiser for my dds' school and I signed up so I could have some meals in the freezer prior to mikey's birth for dh so he could just sit back and enjoy life. They were not the best food I have ever had, but they weren't the worst either...some were mighty tasty even. I've done it 3 more times since then (made 12-24 meals at a time) and yes, it is definitely the most excited about 'cooking' that I've ever been so I could definitely see people like me saying it 'taught them' how to cook. We live in a really small house too with a sucky kitchen, so it's much more enjoyable to prepare meals in their big open space. I use www.maindishkitchen.com

Angelique - that SUCKS about your nephew - I hope your mom worked things out. That is so sad.









okay - who's gonna be 1000??? You're next!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

animus_silvae, welcome!

I used to help my mom with a cooking "club" when i was a teenager, basically it was 3 or 4 friends getting together, splitting the costs of groceries and baking for 2 days. It ended up being a real PITA because my mom and I were the only ones actually working. But since we made the menus we could make things we liked. I think that way would be a lot better than having someone else make the menu, although I would like the no prep thing.

Katie did NOT sleep well last night. Kept getting her hand out of the blanket and punching both her and me awake. All night long. She just had a good nap though, so at least she'll be in a good mood later.

OOOH! And my angelwraps came in the mail today! I'm so excited to try them out. They are so unbelievably cute.

New Katie pics in the "click me" blog.

ETA: I GET 1000! Woohoo!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
(sorry, didn't realize that canada's was over. albertajes, why didn't you warn me?????







)







:

LOL sorry, didn't think of it.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

thanks leighann... well, how it ended up working out is that sil's dh's "baby mama" had a fit and decided she wanted her daughter with her for thanksgiving. SOOO, they THEN had room for my nephew to go with them.







: i really hope they figure out that my dn is not an after thought and he has feelings that need to be considered... before he grows up and runs away from home or something else equally tragic....

anywho, ds1 had a meltdown and is now taking a nap.







our dinner is coming together and is almost ready. just waiting for the family to arrive which should be shortly.

and that's all for now....


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
animus_silvae~ your sons are a year a part? ouch. yeah, i am done as well with 2 boys but mine are 3 years apart... and yea, the transition is hard. we still feel guilty that we can't be 100% for either one...

Oh no. That's an illusion. They are just over 2 years apart...born in Apr 2004 and July 2006. I am glad they are close in age but it is bloody hard!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I *am* the Ghost of Thanksgiving Future! My cover is blown... The date change thing messes me up, too, sometimes. I have to check and re-check my flight arrangements every time I fly home to make sure people are ready for me on the right day.

Hi there, AS! nice to meet you.

We're going to a wedding today and i have that horrible "I have nothing to wear" feeling. I think I might end up wearing my one maternity skirt... it has a rollover waistbad, so it can still look chic. None of my old cute tops really fit over Laverne & Shirley anymore, though. Gyaaaa! I'll figure something out, but you can be sure it will look like the a-bomb exploded in my bedroom. Or the turkey fryer


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *animus_silvae* 
Oh no. That's an illusion. They are just over 2 years apart...born in Apr 2004 and July 2006. I am glad they are close in age but it is bloody hard!


Ds1 is April 2003... Is yours a taurus then? i *love* my taurus babe! i was actually really worried about ds2 b/c he is a gemini.. and *i* am a scorpio. all i ever hear are crazy things about the gemini/scorpio combination... but so far he is so mellow... i hope he stays like this forever.







yeah, right...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

OK, lets test out the ads for google. I noticied when we talked about the BF, the ads went along w that, then talked about the clubs for cooking it changed, lets try again:

Did anyone TRAVEL this week? Where did you go? SOmewhere exotic?









J/K, lets see what comes up!

I forgot who talked about their nephew, but that story reminds me of a family I met who came to our baptism class. This was her second marriage and she had a boy from her first marriage. She was there for her second boy with her new husband. She seemed to feel her older son was the 3rd wheel and actually, her new dh did a better job of not doing that. Her ex was remarried with another child as well and all I could think was this boy must feel left out with both parents since they both have moved on to other families.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 

I forgot who talked about their nephew, but that story reminds me of a family I met who came to our baptism class. This was her second marriage and she had a boy from her first marriage. She was there for her second boy with her new husband. She seemed to feel her older son was the 3rd wheel and actually, her new dh did a better job of not doing that. Her ex was remarried with another child as well and all I could think was this boy must feel left out with both parents since they both have moved on to other families.

yeah, that is kind of how it feels... my sil is so busy trying to make everything perfect for her husband, it's almost like she just doesn't care... of course, she has been like that the majority of his life so....

hmmmmm... TRAVELING to dh's parents house tomorrow. anyone else going to be in orange county saturday???


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Ds1 is April 2003... Is yours a taurus then? i *love* my taurus babe! i was actually really worried about ds2 b/c he is a gemini.. and *i* am a scorpio. all i ever hear are crazy things about the gemini/scorpio combination... but so far he is so mellow... i hope he stays like this forever.







yeah, right...









Nope, ds1 is an Aries. Dh is a Gemini, I am Aquarius and ds2, like I said, is a Cancer. From what I've seen, Taurus babies are a breeze. NOT TRUE about Aries kids--YIKES! Fiercely indepedant is an understatement! Ds1's best friend is a Leo and the two of them together are a total firestorm. Every visit starts in total adoration and excitement and almost always ends in tears.

Two of my Gemini girlfriends are married to Scorpio men and they do have turbulant relations!

I have just had chronic miscommunication issues with the Cancer's in my life but its so far so good with River (ds2)!

ETA: Remember, this is the year of the Dog and most dogs I've met are really laid back, trustworthy, genuine people. So no matter what, I think this cohort should be easy on most of us mamas!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *animus_silvae* 
ETA: Remember, this is the year of the Dog and most dogs I've met are really laid back, trustworthy, genuine people. So no matter what, I think this cohort should be easy on most of us mamas!

i really hope so. i have two really good friends~gemini female and gemini male... and they are both, um, turbulant







i was worried about ds1 being an aries, cause, um, scorpios have issues there as well. my dh is pisces. you will never meet such a laid back guy.... and thank g-d! b/c i am sometimes difficult myself....

my taurus babe was very high needs. did not want to be put down ever. bit me every single time he nursed falling asleep... would not fall asleep unless he was walked for a mile or nursed to sleep (and then, of course, i would get bit). woke up in the middle of the night after he was over a year STARVING and needed a meal.... got very upset (still does this actually) when he was trying to stack a block and it fell over... he is very detail oriented, can do the computer better than many adults but it also means he wants things to be perfect... he spills a little dab of water or drops something off of his spoon and he will need new clothes or meltdown b/c he didn't get it just right... but, he is also extremely loving and sensitive to others. our personalities just totally mesh. when he is upset, i can totally GET why and figure him out, you know? i think my mother had trouble figuring me out but b/c his personality is so close to mine, i can understand him...

my little gemini actually nurses to sleep but can also sooth himself on occasion. he only has trouble falling asleep during teething episodes (or stuffed up nose...) very mobile though. really wants to get going soo badly... but also really content just to sit and watch the older kids playing and explore on his own quite a bit. i think he is going to be more like his daddy in personality...

i am very happy that the high needs babe came first, cause otherwise, i would be more crazy then i am now...







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Hi, all. We didn't do any TRAVELING







, we were at home and had a lovely day. DS got tons of daddy time and just soaked it up, and DD slept yesterday afternoon for 3-1/2 hours! I think I've figured it out finally, though. If she gets any kind of nap, even a 20-minute cat nap, she's not ready to sleep again for another 2 hours, so I might as well not even try. Sleep really is a hot-button issue for me, so I'm trying to remember early this time to not try to force it because it just gets me hopping mad...and I don't exactly know why...but oh well. We'll see if this new theory holds for any significant amount of time.

Poor DS had a rough day yesterday. Had on a hand-me-down spider man costume from his cousin in the morning, and I thought I had the legs cuffed up enough but I didn't and he went running through the living room, one of the legs got under him, and he wiped out hard and cracked his head on the hardwood floor....but no lump, go figure. I checked his pupils and reflexes and he was acting fine after he calmed down, so we felt OK with not taking him to urgent care. THEN, he whacked his hand on the dormer molding up in the attic while playing dodgeball with DH, and then finally, last night he fell out of bed (just on a box spring on the floor) in his room before his early morning stumble into our room. He hasn't done that in at least 6 months. DH says he was still hugging his body pillow on the floor when he got to him, so he apparently just log rolled off the bed. Poor guy. Extra hugs and kisses for him today, for sure.

We had a yummy T-G meal, very ordinary, but yummy, and that's the way we like it. Turkey, mashed potatoes, bread stuffing, candied sweet potatoes, corn, broccoli casserole, and we have some pumpkin ice cream in the freezer but were so stuffed we didn't eat it. We scrapped the pumpkin cheesecake this year . I can't wait to have turkey for lunch today!

K is now rolling from back to front every chance she gets. And chomping nonstop. And so stinking cute, smiley, and chatty it's almost painful. She LOVES her brother and her daddy....and is pretty smitten with me, too







: . Almost sitting up on her own. She'll be 5 months in 4 days, and I can't believe it. It's FLYING by at light speed.

See you around, y'all!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
i am very happy that the high needs babe came first, cause otherwise, i would be more crazy then i am now...







:









: I don't know that I'd call DS high needs, but he's definitely intense. And was a crappy sleeper as a baby and young toddler. I'm glad I had him first, so that if K winds up being less intense it's a blessing, but if not I'm sort of prepared. I can't imagine having a laid back baby first and then an intense one.







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

It's interesting hearing the talk about Child #2 vs. Child #1, personality-wise. My mom and my sister frequently mention how much easier the second child is, if only because you, the mama, are sooooo much more relaxed the next go-round. Labor, delivery, recovery, child... just easier somehow. Nevie can be intense at times, but since i have nothing to compare her to yet, she's seemed like an easy baby. It was all my OWN issues in the beginning (PP recovery was not fun and had me off my rocker a bit).

For the first time tonight, Dan got so overjoyed at Nevie, he exclaimed "She's so cute! Let's have another one!" And, for the first time, I felt like doing that, too... but, alas, must wait 3 more years.

Heather, wowza... your son is like a timex watch, eh? He takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Megan - awesome analogy









Heather - so sorry to hear your little man had such a rough day yesterday!

Today will be spent packing, and DH will be taking loads of stuff over to the new house all day to prepare for the final move tomorrow.

I had a big long post last night, but then hit some key and it all disappeared. Let's see if I can remember everything...

Dinner was great, as was our visit at my parent's house. Victoria and Sydney were quite whiney/mopey/clingy all day, and this was even after their 2 1/2 hour nap. They wouldn't listen, and then got mad when we talked to them about it. On the plus side, Sam was in a GREAT mood, so at least we were only dealing with two unhappy babies. Three is unbelievable overwhelming.







We brought home leftovers, which I'm looking forward to munching on today.

Found out my cousin is expecting baby #2 in July, which means that she probably won't be at our family reunion (last week in July in Myrtle Beach every year). I have mixed feelings about it. I know she wants another baby, and she's a kickin mama, but her DH is fairly hands off when it comes to the parenting. He's been a grad student and has been totally focused on school and work from day 1, so he hasn't been very involved during the first three years of their DSs life. We'll see.

Talked to my grandparents, who are spending time in Hawaii for the holiday. They're in their 70s, and quite well-off, and have worked their butts off their entire lives, which means that they now treat themselves and galavant off to other countries whenever they feel the urge.







Good for them!

Other than that, I think that's it.

Oh, high needs kids...not here. All three girls have been totally mellow and really easy babies. We're in for it if Jackson decides to be unlike his sisters. DD1 is on the cusp of Capricorn and Aquarius, DD2 is Aries, DD3 is cusp of Aries and Taurus, DH is Taurus, I'm a Libra, and DS is supposed to be a Pisces.

Alright, must go help with breakfast. DD1 is making cinnamon toast.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Heather, wowza... your son is like a timex watch, eh? He takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'!

Indeed....or as DH says, "You can't hurt steel." (His favorite quote from an old sports coach who was beaned in the bread basket at a team practice....coach said to DH when DH asked if he was all right, "You can't hurt steel, Jonesy"














DS hsa always been a pretty rough and tumble little guy, and gets right back 'in the saddle', as it were, as soon as possible. Like a cross between a Timex and the Energizer Bunny....lucky me!







: Nah, I love him to pieces...he has such a lust for life, it's contagious.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Sarah, I already plowed through my sin sticks.







:









I'm goign to have to order another round for Christmas time, but I'll make it a double so I don't run out so fast...and, force myself to only eat one a day...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Sarah, I already plowed through my sin sticks.







:









I'm goign to have to order another round for Christmas time, but I'll make it a double so I don't run out so fast...and, force myself to only eat one a day...









YAY!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Talked to my grandparents, who are spending time in Hawaii for the holiday. They're in their 70s, and quite well-off, and have worked their butts off their entire lives, which means that they now treat themselves and galavant off to other countries whenever they feel the urge.







Good for them!

Hear, hear. My Dad's parents are the same way. Worked their hineys off as farmers in Eastern WA and finally leased out the land when my Dad went off to college. Lived a tough, tough life and didn't get many breaks. Now... they own a condo in Waikaloa, HI and haven't really looked back. It's funny -- we visited them there in November '02, and as we walked around the golf course, my Grandpa kept identifying all the condos of other Eastern WA farmers. Waikaloa is on the dry side of the big island, so it's like the nicest Eastern WA summer day... all year long. With the smell of tropical flowers in the background. Can't beat that! Our daughter is named after this Grandma.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *animus_silvae* 
I was so worried about the Cancer--Aquarius thing (papayapetunia and wolfcat too, no?) but am sooooo happy to have THIS baby.

Yes, I was worried. I'm still worried that I won't be as sensitive as she needs me to be when she gets older. I'm working on that. I'm so in love with my little crabby though! She's so sweet. She'll only tolerate other arms for a few minutes. It makes me feel...







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello, I am the worst mother in the entire world. The day went really well yesterday until about 6pm, when my husband set an overfilled paper cup of coffee in front of me, right at the edge of the table. I had the baby in my lap, and I'm sure you can see where this is going and are averting your eyes and screaming "noooooo!" Right at that moment, I sneezed, and she grabbed the cup and pulled it all over both our laps.

She did that delayed reaction cry, and then it was the most soul-wrenching sound I have ever heard. Everyone says I stripped her tights and dress off within a milisecond, but I don't even remember doing it. This scared the crap out of her and made everything worse, but I do think it helped prevent a worse burn. She cried and cried, and I was sitting in the dining room with my boob out nursing her and crying myself. Her great grandmother said "That's right, that's what she needs, the best medicine!" Harper's little thighs were bright pink in the fat crease. I wet a diaper down and held it on to take the heat out, which also pissed her off. No blisters, so we didn't think we needed to go to the ER. She calmed down after a while, and we put a little aloe on, which you're probably not supposed to do, but she seemed to like it. We also gave her a small dose of baby Tylenol pre-emptively. My legs were stinging, but I didn't know how much worse that would feel on sensitive baby fat.

She got hysterical on the ride home (really overtired at this point too), and we had to pull over, but we made it back in one piece just as she fell asleep. All the redness was gone when we changed her for bed, and she slept like a log all night. She's totally fine today, although I'm not. So there you have it, my n00b mistake. I feel like I can't keep my poor kid safe. First I almost killed her when she was still in my belly, and now I commemorate the holidays with baby torture! Issues much, yeah yeah.

So this grabby mcgrabberson stage officially has me on high alert now. No more eating and drinking while holding the baby, that's for sure.

Hope everyone else had a better day! Actually, our day was great until then. She was super social and sweet. I don't think I've cried that hard in a while.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Heather, I'm totally using the "You can't hurt steel" line.

Our Thanksgiving was pretty good. We went to a friend's house in Vancouver, WA. They're old vineyard friends of my parents. Wed. night we had a bottling party and ended up taking home two cases of Cabernet Sauvignon (yesss!!!) plus a bottle of private reserve Cab. The bottling was really cool. I put up pictures on my blog if you want to see. It was so bootleg, but actually perfectly legal. (Hi mods!)

These friends of my parents that drove up there have five foster kids ranging in ages from 2-6. The fps are really too old to be dong this, imo. They can be so mean to the kids, although I can tell that they care about them. They yell at them a lot and put sort of arbitrary rules on them, try to make them sit still a lot...I don't know...it upset me. The kids are all about hugs and attention and my mom and Tania and I tried to give them all that we could. It's like they need a lifetime of love that they never got. The 6 year old told me that her little brother is in heaven because of something her parents did.








: The whole situation has me depressed and wanting to take them all home and love them forever and ever.

But other than that, yay turkey!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Helen, I'm so sorry that happened! Oh my gosh! It could have happened to me for sure. I'm going to keep the coffee out of hands' reach. She hasn't reached that stage yet of grabby mcgrabberton.

By the way, the aloe is exactly the right thing to do. It's really the only thing you want to put on a burn, even a sunburn. What you don't want to do is put lotions or oils, which will lock the heat in.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, Helen... you had my heart in my mouth with that story. Could have been me sooooo easily.

You are a wonderful mama. I don't know what happened while you were still pregnant, but just from what I've read and seen on your blog... it's so obvious how much you love Harper and how hard you are working to do this "right." Seriously, wow -- it soooo could have been any of us. Your baby is fine and now we've all been able to learn from this incident.

I wish I could crawl through these damn internet tubes right NOW and hug, hug, hug, you with mama-love fierceness.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
i am very happy that the high needs babe came first, cause otherwise, i would be more crazy then i am now...







:

OHHHHHHH YES. Me too. I would be institutionalized if it were the other way around!


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Yes, I was worried. I'm still worried that I won't be as sensitive as she needs me to be when she gets older. I'm working on that. I'm so in love with my little crabby though! She's so sweet. She'll only tolerate other arms for a few minutes. It makes me feel...







:

Oh yes, here too. This guy needs his mama. My Aries ds couldn't give a rats-ass where I am or what I am doing. I need some affection/attention in my life.

He is also Libra rising and Libra moon which should de-Cancify him a bit. He is a sensitive one though!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Helen, I am so sorry, but am glad to hear that Harper seems to be relatively okay, all things considered!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Helen, in an effort to make you feel better, I will post my "horrible first-time mommy" story.

DS was probably a month old, and I was getting ready to give him his bath..all snuggled up in his towel in my arms, waiting for the water to fill in the tub - and oops, I forgot the bath sponge I lay him on, but I want to put him down in the bathroom, but the floor is too cold because it's winter. So. I put him on the toilet seat, turn to leave the room, then think - that's really dumb of me, he's going to slip. Turn to get him right away, and watch him (in that excruciating slow motion when you're watching something you don't want to happen happen) crumple up, slip off the toilet and hit the floor. I sobbed with him in my arms for 30 minutes. He barely cried at all.
Very, very few people in my real-life circle know this, I was _that_ horrified and embarrassed by making such a lousy judgement call.

I don't think *anyone* makes it out of early motherhood without doing something they feel awful for. You reacted the absolute best way you could have when it happened, so you get BIG props for thinking well on your feet instead of freezing up!!!! Big hugs to you and to Harper! I'm glad she is OK.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Hello, I am the worst mother in the entire world. The day went really well yesterday until about 6pm, when my husband set an overfilled paper cup of coffee in front of me, right at the edge of the table. I had the baby in my lap, and I'm sure you can see where this is going and are averting your eyes and screaming "noooooo!" Right at that moment, I sneezed, and she grabbed the cup and pulled it all over both our laps.

.

Oh, that is terrible. It happens...don't beat yourself up over it. But I know the guilt....hugs to both of you.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
OK, lets test out the ads for google. I noticied when we talked about the BF, the ads went along w that, then talked about the clubs for cooking it changed, lets try again:

Did anyone TRAVEL this week? Where did you go? SOmewhere exotic?









J/K, lets see what comes up!

.

Ok...they change page by page. If you look at the bottem of the page where everyone is talking about astrological signs, there are ads for that kind of stuff. Next page goes back to baby stuff....very weird....(and sad that I am THAT concerned about Google ads....)


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Helen, in an effort to make you feel better, I will post my "horrible first-time mommy" story.

.

Not a first time mommy story, but a 5th time mommy moment...noone was hurt, but I felt like crap.

I forgot the baby at home on the dining room table. Enough said.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Helen, you are *not* a bad mama. These thngs just happen! Your reaction time probably saved her from any worse burns. The grabby hands take some time to get used to. Unfortunately, sometimes they are qucker than us.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Oh Helen







sorry to hear that,glad harper is ok! I was walking from the bedroom to the boys room and olivia was sleeping in my arms and i wacked her head on the door frame,and your right it's the most awefull scream it turns your stomach.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Helen, in an effort to make you feel better, I will post my "horrible first-time mommy" story.

I once left Lyni on the sofa (she was about 6 weeks old) and went to get a change of clothes for one of the girls. I was out of the room for maybe 10 seconds. When I came back Lyni was on the floor five feet or so away from the sofa, cooing at Raina (my 2 yr old). Raina explained to me that Lyni needed a diaper change and she carried her from the sofa to the floor...







:


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

FYI:
Under the Lactivism forum there is a thread with a link of a video of dads trying out pumping.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Adding to the bad parent stories: this happened a few weeks ago. I was going to a late night scrapbook crop. It started at 7pm. So when dh gets home, I go. I was running behind so I didnt get dinner started or the table set. I told dh this so he would feed himself and Liz. Well he got home, she was playing, he ate etc. He put her to bed around 8:30 pm. Around 8:45 she came to the stairs and said- "Daddy, did I eat dinner tonight??" He said- didnt mommy give you dinner? She shoke her head. So he heated up some pizza or something and she ate. He thought I fed her, I thought she would eat when he did since she had a large snack after school.







: When I got home, he fessed up and we both laughed but thankfully the assumtive thing was done over this and not over who had charge of the kids or something.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
FYI:
Under the Lactivism forum there is a thread with a link of a video of dads trying out pumping.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks guys, you are making me feel better. There's nothing to do but learn from it and be glad it wasn't serious. My husband said it never occurred to him to not put the cup there. Today we enjoyed breakfast with her in the highchair with her own empty cup. She is 100% fine and happy today, not even a hint of a pink mark. Glad aloe was OK. People were telling us stuff like "put vaseline on," which I know is bad. I always cool a burn with water and put on aloe for myself. Someone said "use butter," and Harper's great g-ma turned around and said "Oh, no, that's the worst thing you can do!" In hindsight, I think she was more scared than anything since people freaked and crowded us too.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Hello, I am the worst mother in the entire world. The day went really well yesterday until about 6pm, when my husband set an overfilled paper cup of coffee in front of me, right at the edge of the table. I had the baby in my lap, and I'm sure you can see where this is going and are averting your eyes and screaming "noooooo!" Right at that moment, I sneezed, and she grabbed the cup and pulled it all over both our laps.

She did that delayed reaction cry, and then it was the most soul-wrenching sound I have ever heard. Everyone says I stripped her tights and dress off within a milisecond, but I don't even remember doing it. This scared the crap out of her and made everything worse, but I do think it helped prevent a worse burn. She cried and cried, and I was sitting in the dining room with my boob out nursing her and crying myself. Her great grandmother said "That's right, that's what she needs, the best medicine!" Harper's little thighs were bright pink in the fat crease. I wet a diaper down and held it on to take the heat out, which also pissed her off. No blisters, so we didn't think we needed to go to the ER. She calmed down after a while, and we put a little aloe on, which you're probably not supposed to do, but she seemed to like it. We also gave her a small dose of baby Tylenol pre-emptively. My legs were stinging, but I didn't know how much worse that would feel on sensitive baby fat.

She got hysterical on the ride home (really overtired at this point too), and we had to pull over, but we made it back in one piece just as she fell asleep. All the redness was gone when we changed her for bed, and she slept like a log all night. She's totally fine today, although I'm not. So there you have it, my n00b mistake. I feel like I can't keep my poor kid safe. First I almost killed her when she was still in my belly, and now I commemorate the holidays with baby torture! Issues much, yeah yeah.

So this grabby mcgrabberson stage officially has me on high alert now. No more eating and drinking while holding the baby, that's for sure.

Hope everyone else had a better day! Actually, our day was great until then. She was super social and sweet. I don't think I've cried that hard in a while.

poor harper. you are not the worse mother in the world. accidents do happen and thankfully it doesn't appear to be too bad and now you know: no coffee around the babe. hope she feels better soon. you too mama....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Helen, in an effort to make you feel better, I will post my "horrible first-time mommy" story.


ouch, do i have to revisit? okay, for helen... we were at costco at the food court and christian was sitting at one of the benches. dh got up to go get napkins or something and i was on the wrong side~not next to him able to catch if something happened. just as i get up to go do that, it happens, he falls, i can totally see his neck snap back as he bangs his head against the CEMENT and lets out the worse sound i have ever heard and i seriously think he is damaged forever... we rush to the hospital (we had a dr appt that day anyway but we rush over to urgent care) and we get an APPOINTMENT FOR AFTER LUNCH. the drs had all gone to lunch and would not be back until 2 (it was 12...) he got the biggest bump on his head (right before we took christmas pics last year actually) and of course, part of the reason he fell was b/c he was tired (approaching nap time) and i was soo afraid to let him fall asleep, thinking he would never wake up....

oh, then there was the pinch skin in the car seat and put the first scar on my poor ds1's tummy... *sigh* it really does hurt me physically to see my babes in pain.....


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks Leighann, it has seemed to take care of itself! I also invited anyone back to talk about our babes and put it behind them after it was resolved.

Is there anyone else who has no desire to eat another meal for awile??








Wow we ate yesterday!

So yesterday dh and his brother replaced out hot water heater. Since it had to fill over night and heat up, dh turned up the heat high to get it going. So I figured, awesome time to strip my dipes w the hot hot water!!
I neglected to see the dark wool bag that got thrown in







It turned my inserts blues. So the dipes are stripped and great but the inserts are blue. Oh well it also stained a few of the fbs but it will eventually come out.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

On a lighter note my fil has 4 children, he never paid much attention to them he never would hold them and such,he decided to pick up olivia yesterday and feed her coolwip and squash because he thought it would be funny to see the faces she made!







:

No she can't have jello either!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie had a bit of sweet potatoes yesterday at dinner but they were too sweet with the other stuff in it. She likes her yams that we made.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We've kind of been grazing all day, which seems to make Jackson happy.







I just went to Boston Market and got some meatloaf, mashed potatos, and veggies for dinner, and we ate off paper plates because...OUR KITCHEN HAS BEEN MOVED TO THE NEW HOUSE!!!!!









We're finishing the move tomorrow, and I am so happy. Brad and I are going to go to bed early to celebrate our last night in this house.
















At 7 months, Samantha still has no interest in solids. She has a little bit of tongue thrust still, and I don't want to force feed her. She hasn't figured out what to do with mushy food once she gets it to her mouth either. We tried some mashed bananas, mashed potato, avocado and a couple other things, but she doesn't like stuff she can't gnaw on.







She certainly not suffering for nutrition, given that she's gaining weight like crazy, so I'm not worried about it. She'll eat when she wants to.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Meg and Amy I PM'd you.... no cursing i promise...









Off to the in-laws...







now, not too many pages while i'm gone, kay? i still gotta get to my 1000 posts.... my goal for the end of the year...


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

All I'm gonna say is...why post publicly that you don't want PMs or that you've gotten PMs from "certain people"...? Why not keep ALL the drama to PMs...? I don't want to hear about it...I want to hear about babies.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I have my posts per page set to like 250, whatever the max is. So we're only on page 6.









Of course, my google ads never change. they're always about breastfeeding.

I tried 2 new carries with Katie in the sling yesterday. Laying down with her head away from the rings, and on my back. She was much more impressed by being on my back, but the laying down had the effect I was looking for at 1am. ZZZzzzz. Too much excitement for a little girl last night, I guess. I used to try to put her in lying down with her head toward the rings (didn't have anyone to show me how, just figured it out myself), and she tolerated that till she was about 6 days old. Then I had to have her upright facing me or she would scream. That lasted until she was about 2 months old and I put her forward facing for the first time. Now she screams if she can't see what's going on.

I just put a babywearing photo on classmates.com. Whee.
Here we are, yesterday.

And because it is -22C/-8F today... And it feels like -35C/-26F with the wind... Katie got to try out her winter coat today! It's a little big yet, but so cute and toasty warm.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Ugh. I just read my "mainstream" board for the first time in like 3 weeks and there's a 3 page thread on ferberizing and how great it is. Makes me want to puke.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Holy cats, Jes - that coat is BEYOND cute. Well, the baby *inside* the coat is above & beyond that, of course... but fine feathers and all that rot...

Nevie is going up on all fours this week; a little bit longer every time. No rocking or growling yet (can't wait for growling! it's my favorite!), but she's sure getting determined to add cow pose to her yoga litany. Pretty decent sitting going on, too. Babies are amazing.

We are getting the house organized for our first shipment of stuff to go out on Monday. The "unaccompanied baggage" shipment goes first; it's a smaller weight allotment (1,000 lbs for us, I think) that gets shipped by air. Everything else gets packed up after I leave (thank GOD), and that goes by boat. The slooooowwwww boat. I'm so glad I don't have to stand around nervously while the movers pack up the grand piano. I'm glad I have a former Air Force JAG friend who can help me write a claim if that puppy gets damaged.

This time next week, I'll be sitting and waiting at Yokota Air Base for my last trans-Pacific flight (at least for a very long time... never again until I can fly that thing first class and booze it up the whole time).


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Talula has grown out of her infant car seat. Money that I just don't have...







:

I should be happy. Growing is good. It just seems like one expense after another these days.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Is Talula over 20lbs already? That's craziness!

Argh.

Well, at least that new Britax/Fisher Price model is out. Are there any on the TP?


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Holy flaming octopi. Don't check in for, oh, a week or more, and I missed a lot!!!

Hi mamas! Happy belated Thanksgiving!









Hope it was a good one.

We invited my (recently divorced) ILs to my parents' house for T-day to celebrate Qualia's 2nd birthday. Went about as well as could be expected. But still, everyone was polite, the food was great, and Qualia and Sebastian had a blast.

He turned 5 months old last Sunday and is really interacting with his big sister now. We wanted them close in age and closely bonded but I really didn't expect to see it so early. They play together and he just laughs and laughs. So cool!!!!!!!!!









I only read the last couple of pages and I hear you on the McGrabby Grab babies. He wants food soooo bad but he really isn't quite ready yet. We've started having to take turns eating and holding him to prevent mass chaos at the table. Kiddo's got reach!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

We have a tooth! And the one next to it close behind!! She's 2 months ahead of her brother; he got his first two just before he turned 7 months. Looks like she's going to get hers two at a time just like DS did.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Candice I read your last second-to-last post and then noticed your "Santa's Pi$$ed off Elf" and I just had to







: I had this little vision of you in my head jumping up and down like this







(imagine him in a santa hat)saying "I want to hear about babies!" so, in the interest of not ticking off the help...

mikey cracks up at all my girls, but I think especially at my youngest (4yo) dd. he's up on all fours as I type blowing raspberries and knocking over towers that my 5yo dd is making for him.

and man! those two teeth are sharp! i forgot about that - he's not bitten me while nursing...yet (Hail Mary, full of grace...) but he gnaws on me at other times in the day and yee-ouch!

alright, gotta get the


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

In babies: We went to Second Thanksgiving and managed not to spill anything on her! She was a peach. R's mother tried on all her wigs from her cancer treatment a few years ago just for yucks, and then Harper tried them on too. A baby who looks like Patsy Cline is quite a sight. And then there was "business in the front, party in the back." Photos of that going up a little later. There's a few new ones up now from T-giving and yesterday.

Suddenly we have entered the fearsome realm of the no-nap-apotamous. I haven't gotten more than 30-40 minutes all week even if I rush in at the first rustle and re-boob. I think the last two days were too much excitement. At the beginning of the week, she was doing 1.5 hours on her own in the morning. Wait a minute, it'll change. She's not too cranky at least. I think she's trying to drop a nap because she'll now go 3 hours after first nap instead of 2.

Jes - your ads are always 3D ultrasound ones for me, weird. I never see the ones on my site that other people say they see either.

Candice - big girl! We had the opposite, we planned to start with a convertible seat, and she was so small we had to scramble and get an infant seat at the last minute.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Totally OT... I keep getting outbid on a Super Duper Strong sports bra on eBay. Do NOT want to pay retail! Want to run in peace and be cheap about it! Oh why, why, whyyyyy did I not appreciate perkiness when I had it??? Among other things, like a non-flappy tummy.

But, happily, am winning cute things for the Nevester.

I'm the one who can't nap -- or sleep, for that matter -- in our household. My brain is on fire and it won't let me have any rest. It suuuuuuuuucks.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I just put a babywearing photo on classmates.com. Whee.

I did that about a week ago, and put some new ones up of the girls. It's funny, no one EVER looks at my profile or anything, like maybe 15 people in 4 years or so, and since the news broadcast of the nurse in, like 2 people a day have been reading my profile and even signing it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
We are getting the house organized for our first shipment of stuff to go out on Monday. The "unaccompanied baggage" shipment goes first; it's a smaller weight allotment (1,000 lbs for us, I think) that gets shipped by air. Everything else gets packed up after I leave (thank GOD), and that goes by boat. The slooooowwwww boat. I'm so glad I don't have to stand around nervously while the movers pack up the grand piano. I'm glad I have a former Air Force JAG friend who can help me write a claim if that puppy gets damaged.


Sounds like quite the undertaking. Hope it all goes smoothly









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Talula has grown out of her infant car seat. Money that I just don't have...







:


Lyni outgrew hers not in weight but in length......


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Good morning ladies! I've moved a couple of posts that were discussing other members' behavior. This is a







. If you have concerns or feel that someone is out of line, please PM a mod or admin. Some of you have done this, and I will get to it today. We just got back from out of town.

Also, just a note--if you see an offensive google ad or something that doesn't jive with MDC philosophy, please report it to the thread in Q and S rather than discussing it here.

Thank you muchly!
Annette


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Must clean house.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

I feel like the naughty June 06 mamas, LOL. AM has had to remove things about 3xs.. hehe anyways

Hannah is doing good. She's growing A LOT! I've had to buy a lot of dipes lately, lol. We're moving on friday! So excited.. Though I'm a little nervous at living alone with the kids.. But i know everything will be OK! Plus i'm only a couple blocks away from my parents if need be







I've got like a yeast thing under my breast. It's red and itches. Not sure what it is but I think it has to do with yeast issues. It hurts, has anyone else gotten something similar??


----------



## indigolilybear (Nov 28, 2001)

delete


----------



## indigolilybear (Nov 28, 2001)

delete


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

okay, just had a malfunction... *sigh* at the in-laws and didn't realize my sil was logged into the computer. note: log off account when done...







anywho, not going to retype right now. just gonna go take a nap!

i'll check on you ladies again when we get back home!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I was is DN of new jeans. I just bought new Levis 2 SIZES







smaller than I have been wearing!! And, I am on a fat weekend w the holiday and all so I am so thrilled!!! I knew its been time since DH took his hand and put it in my pants on the side and said- these dont fit anymore! You are the shrinking woman! Go get new pants!! So very awesome....

I guess all that babywearing, standing while nursing, rocking while standing is really paying off for both of us. Maggie loves to be moving. So I cannot just sit with her. It was the big joke at dinner on Thursday. Amy- you going to sit down? Finally DH, FIL or BIL(s) would take Maggie and stand there and I sat down for 10 minutes to eat! She loves to see things from a standing position. No wonder dh has lost weight and I have gone down sizes.

Maggie also has stretch arms. They look like they are not that long but for some reason they can stretch at least another foot than I think. She can grab anything and get it.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

busy three days!
tday was good. slept like crap but still fun.

helen, i'm soooo glad harper is ok. you are an awesome mama.. i too would like to reach thru the internets and hug you.

glad i missed and drama. family drama is enough for me


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I'm in mourning over Lisa leaving.

I'm only up to here in the reading. i was away all weekend. I'm so sad










I don't want Lisa to go







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Just popping in to say hi. We did the big move yesterday, and are SOOOOOOOOO happy in our new house!!







The girls got new beds (my mom works for williams-sonoma, and got pottery barn kids beds for like 75% off, which is mondo-cool) and are totally psyched about being in a house big enough to move around.









It's beautiful, and peaceful, and way more space then we've ever had, so we're trying to figure out how to fill the dead space. Not to say we've moved in to a McMansion, just that we purged so much to move in to this house that it's been a shock to finally have somewhere to put everything.

Sam's nowhere near grown out of her carseat, but when she does, we're covered, as we still have Sydney's convertible carseat in the attic.

We don't have internet at the new house yet, so I probably won't be back until Tuesday when the cable guy comes and hooks it up. For now, I offered to come over to the old house this morning (where the modem is still hooked up!) and get some things that we have to have, like the shower curtain, the dog, etc.









Talk to you all soon!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
For now, I offered to come over to the old house this morning (where the modem is still hooked up!) and get some things that we have to have, like the shower curtain, the dog, etc.










The dog..yeah. Might be helpful, unless the new owners want a dog...

Off to figure out how I can sell my houe and throw in the dog, it would be worth the move!!!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

We're trying to shoot our holiday photo today, but she no longer fits in the stock pot. So much for that fiendish idea, unless I Photoshop her in.

I'm still taking addresses for holiday card exchange via PM if anyone wants in on that. I think we have about 10 people so far. Will remind again in a few days.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Holy cats, Jes - that coat is BEYOND cute. Well, the baby *inside* the coat is above & beyond that, of course... but fine feathers and all that rot...

Isn't it? Someone gave that to us for Christmas last year and I've been itching to put her in it. It came from Costco, I believe.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

ROFL...yeah sellign ahouse with the dog would be fun, but how would you get out of an apt and leave the dogs for the next tenet...Ooh ideas please...the two are monsters.

Anyway Bastion is becoming a monster, he's so dman cute I cant stand it sometimes, I gotta post all these pics thatI have since I got my new Canon Rebel Digital SLR...I feel so much like a real photographer, I take it everywhere with me. I just gotta find a new place to post pics and blog cause MySpace just isnt cutting it. Anyhow this turkey is on the verge of crawling. he gets up onto his knees and rocks better and better everyday. He started yesterday gettingonto his toes. He hasnt even started sitting up yet. He will be crawling before xmas I know it. I think hes teething too, he stays up all night fussing, well he also sleeps in until about 11.

So question? anyone start their periods yet? I was wondering how that works with bf. I need to start pumping up a good supply cause I start classes in January. Then after June I am siging up for the Air National Guard and have to go to school for about 6 weeks, its going to tear me apart but with both DH and I working federal jobs we will retire together and make really good money, I will also be better qualified for a VA loan if I go back into the military and we really want a house of our own. anyways just though I would play catch up I dont get to post all that much.

Sarah so glad that you got to move into your home, that is totally awsome I cant wait to follow suit....umm but I guess I will have to bring the dogs along.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Re AF:
After dd1 - 6 months pp
After dd2 - 5 1/2 months pp
Now - it is so close, I have cramps and everything. yuck, yuck, yuck.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Re AF:
After dd1 - 6 months pp
After dd2 - 5 1/2 months pp
Now - it is so close, I have cramps and everything. yuck, yuck, yuck.

I agree!
any keeper users here?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Amy~ huh?

AF~ i thought it had come back at the 6 week--BUT other than that spotting it is not here yet.... but i don't trust it... i have been back at work for a couple months and i thought it would come back... guess jonah is doing enough nursing at night that it has kept it at bay....

i actually can't remember when it came back for ds1... i think it was 4 or 5 months but not sure...i could go back and look at my chart but that's too much work...


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Jes~Katie is adorable!

Sarah~yay for being all moved in. That's awesome. Enjoy.







I







PBK beds, they are so nice. Caleb's bedding came from there, for $100 including shipping, I got the full quilt, full sheet set, and 2 shams. I thought it was a steal of a deal considering.

AF~came back w/ Caleb 8 weeks. I had very low supply w/ him and had to supplement.







W/Evie she reared her ugly head again 3 weeks ago, so nursing kept her at bay 5 months.

Evie is growing up so fast. I can't believe in 1 week she will be 6 months old! Where did my newborn go!?! She's trying to push up and crawl, pushing up she has down, it's the crawling that gets her.









We saw Santa yesterday. Caleb heard us talking about him and we *had* to go. It was fun though. It's the "legendary Santa" and he's at the children's museum. The line wasn't too long and we got there in time to see Santa come down the chimney. After they got their picture done, we went to play for a while.

Here are some pictures that we took this week, but b/c I'm too lazy to figure out how to link text, plus nak, I'll just link them.

Peek-a-Boo!
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1478...126/121206.jpg

Caleb & Evie
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1478...126/121840.jpg

Waiting for Santa
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1478...r90_144206.jpg

On Santa's lap
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1478...125/210036.jpg

Playing in the exersaucer
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1478...119/195032.jpg

Ok, that's enough, I'll stop now.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I agree!
any keeper users here?

Diva cup - Angelique - keeper is a menstrual cup - as is the Diva. No AF here, but that's what I use - LOVE it!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Arrrrrgh! Am ready to go bust some heads right now. Dan went in to the base this morning, per instructions, to pick up my and Nevie's tickets for Saturday's flight home. He was told that we aren't "in the computer anymore," so "come back at 1:00." ARGH! It's ridiculous, and if we lose our dog's spot on the plane because of someone's big, fat, stupid, mistake... well, not pretty. NOT PRETTY.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

sorry about the assclowns who lost your tckets!
i got my period back at 6 weeks. back and completely regular


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Oops I forgot to answer. With dd1 Liz, it took over 2 years to come back. With Maggie, it took over 2 mos. I guess that pumping and not nursing did the trick. I hate having it now every month.

Anyone thought of making their own baby food? As I am typing, dh is grinding organic yams I just baked in the food processor that we freeze into the ice cube trays. I defrost 2 everyday for Maggie's lunch. We also steam pears and then grind or mash bannanas or use the organic apple sauce. I do keep a small supply of organic stuff in the jars on hand for being out and about but I mostly use the homemade stuff.

DH took off work on Wed and has been off and will be tomorrow (monday) as well. He so needed to unwind. He is going in for an hour or so tomorrow but it was great having him home but, I am glad he is going back!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

jonah just sat up by himself for like 45 seconds! soo cool!

gotta go. he is rather clingy today....


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Amy, we plan to do our own baby food thing. I'm taking that advice from the Sears baby book... basically, whatever we're eating -- just mush up some of it for Nevie, or I'll just try to always have some easy baby food-ish items on hand (avocados, 'nanas, sweet potatoes). It was a relief to read in the Baby Book that the whole proprietary 'baby food' thing is pretty much hype.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i plan on making baby food... but will follow a pretty strict anti-inflammatory diet for her. long famiy history of food allergies, and asthma!

love the new MOC breastfeeding smiley!!!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

the assclowns have not prevailed!! travel is worked out. phew!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah for beating the assclowns at thier own game!









Ruby is going through a phase where she won't sleep if she's not on me, next to me or nursing. so, i've been going up to bed at 7 pm. thank the universe for wireless internet! however, eating dinner in bed kinda sucks. tell me she'll grow out of this...


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I can't wait to set up wireless internet when I get home... Airport Base Station, here I come! And affordable cell phones again! And DVR! And Nordstrom! And... somebody stop me


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Helen- sllice a stocken up to back and tuck it in arond her !


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I heart multiquote!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
the assclowns have not prevailed!! travel is worked out. phew!

Phew is right! Glad things got worked out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
tell me she'll grow out of this...

She will, I promise. Though maybe not in the time frame you prefer. DS needed me in close proximity for quite some time, and had to fall asleep ON me in some form for his entire first year (and would only nap ON me, so I either wore him or had him on the Boppy on my lap whie I worked - but oddly, he stopped nursing to sleep on his own around 7 months, go figure). Somewhere around 8-9 months I was able to wait until 5 minutes after 'limp noodle' stage (where you pick their arm up, let it flop, and they don't stir), slide him of me onto the bed and then was able to stretch my legs for a bit. Let's see. At about 14 months he didn't need to be touching me to fall asleep, and since about 2 yrs old he won't _let_ me touch him. So, as much of a drag as it was being held hostage for a while, I kind of miss him needing me, ya know?







DD is a much more independent sleeper already, has been from day one. She likes me and all that, but can get along sleeping without me too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We did the big move yesterday, and are SOOOOOOOOO happy in our new house!!







The girls got new beds (my mom works for williams-sonoma, and got pottery barn kids beds for like 75% off, which is mondo-cool) and are totally psyched about being in a house big enough to move around.









It's beautiful, and peaceful, and way more space then we've ever had, so we're trying to figure out how to fill the dead space. Not to say we've moved in to a McMansion, just that we purged so much to move in to this house that it's been a shock to finally have somewhere to put everything.

YAY!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
anyone start their periods yet? I was wondering how that works with bf.

I started 7 months to the day that DS was born. I thought for sure I'd have it back by now with DD, but no sign of it yet. I am definitely looking into a cup this time around...anyone with reviews of a keeper vs a diva cup?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
We saw Santa yesterday. Caleb heard us talking about him and we *had* to go. It was fun though. It's the "legendary Santa" and he's at the children's museum.

Man, your Santa is GREAT. Ours was, well, ok I guess, at least it was a real beard and not a fake one. But yours looks....well....legendary!







Your kids are TOO CUTE!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Amy, we plan to do our own baby food thing. I'm taking that advice from the Sears baby book... basically, whatever we're eating -- just mush up some of it for Nevie, or I'll just try to always have some easy baby food-ish items on hand (avocados, 'nanas, sweet potatoes). It was a relief to read in the Baby Book that the whole proprietary 'baby food' thing is pretty much hype.

We did jarred baby food for DS, and while he is a great eater, no allergies, and is quite un-picky for his age, I'm still going to go the mash-whatever-I'm-eating way with Kait, cause baby food jars are a PITA and expensive. I gave her a fingertip of sweet potato on T-G, a lick of my banana the other day, and a fingertip of avocado last night, and I'm thinking I'm just going to keep on that way. She's been mimicking the chewing motion of DH at the table for a couple weeks now, has a tooth and one on the way, is sitting pretty well unassisted, and has lost her tongue thrust, so we'll likely just keep doing a fingertip or whatever's worth for a while until she's really wanting more than that. I did buy some barley, just to have on hand. I'm skipping rice altogether this time. I didn't find MDC and all this great info until DS was already a year old, and I was looking for some info on cosleeping...and I am SO glad I found this place!

Oh - my aunt is having surgery this week to have her 3rd cancer in 6 years removed (uterine 6 years ago, then bladder last year, now kidney)....please keep her in your thoughts and if you're a prayer, in your prayers...we fear she's not long for this world, and our only prayers right now are that no matter what happens, she doesn't suffer. She is my mom's only sibling, and they are about as close as any two people can be, so this is devastating my mom (after having breast cancer 19 years ago and being clear since...). And I'm pretty down about it too, she's a wonderful person and it sucks that this has happened.







:

Sigh. OK, don't want to end my post with that, so, what happy is going on? Um....got some cute pics of Kait in her holiday dress yesterday, going to try to get a good one of Donovan and maybe one of them together today...and I HAVE to get some video of her rolling over, she seems to do it every time I put her on her back and DON'T have the camera on me, but doesn't do it when I have the camera; little stinker. She is getting this little coy thing that DS never did, where when DS or DH make her laugh she'll laugh, then turn her head and bury it into me...I just







it!!

Ok, must get to work. Catch you all later!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Neves does the "coy" thing, too... I could eat that cuteness with a spoon.

Have been busy knitting. Trying to get in the groove of it, as my sister picked it up this year (and, in her perfectionist way, has already become AMAZING at it), so I think it would be a fun thing to do together. I've already scored her great knitting gifts for Xmas. Anyway, I'm trying to make an easy poncho for Nevie since we'll not be in this 80-degree weather much longer. let's just say... it's a good thing she'll be too young to care how stupid it looks









Heather... I will be sending good vibes/white light/prayers in your Aunt's direction. Not fun.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I loved the Dr sear baby book! There was a part that said give an older baby some cooked speggetti to play with. We did that with Liz and now everytime we have speggetti, Maggie goes to town playing w it. She whipped it across the room the other night.

Of course her favorite toy right now is the newspaper to crinkle up etc.







: I sometimes wonder why we buy toys


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Heather- my thouts and prayers to you and your family.

Olivia is a little sick she'a been pulling at her ears, not sleeping more than 20 min at a time only want's to be held and realy not eating,I was at work last night I made 4- 6oz bottles of bm and she only drank 5 oz since 6 pm last nite. she did take the boob this am. I have a call out to her pedi and will try to get in today.

now how are you all putting your babes on your back? I'm sheeding and my new hair growing in is curly. I too have several pairs of jeans that i can take off without unbuttoning the pants they will actuely fall off my butt.So I have a pair of size 12 short old navy dark blue boot cut if some want's them.their fairly new bought in sept.

I have really decided I HATE cloth i know it's better for baby but i hate being knee deep in laundry all the time, I guess i should really try something other than prefolds and covers.I had to change the baby 5 times on saturday dh hasn't learned how to put on diapers yet, she had blowout all over his lap







that should teach you to put it on right.

off to snuggle.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I loved the Dr sear baby book! There was a part that said give an older baby some cooked speggetti to play with. We did that with Liz and now everytime we have speggetti, Maggie goes to town playing w it. She whipped it across the room the other night.

Of course her favorite toy right now is the newspaper to crinkle up etc.







: I sometimes wonder why we buy toys

Amen, sister! Why buy a bunch of crap? Newspaper and homemade pom-poms with whatever yarn is on hand seems to be pretty dang awesome around these parts ;-)

My BIL&SIL (Dan's bro & his wife) have a playroom that, I kid you not, looks like a Land of Nod/PBK showroom. They have EVERYTHING. And ultimately... all their boys really want to play with are the simple things like the balls, blocks and their parents. We'll never have that much stuff for our kids, even if we can afford it someday. Frankly, I don't want to clean all that [stuff] up! I guess I can give them credit that all the toys are open-ended, dramatic play, and mostly wooden. No blinking lights and "do the thinking for you" kind of stuff. So that's good.

Still, I think I'd rather spend the money on doing stuff as a family, or for an education fund.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Yeah for beating the assclowns at thier own game!









Ruby is going through a phase where she won't sleep if she's not on me, next to me or nursing. so, i've been going up to bed at 7 pm. thank the universe for wireless internet! however, eating dinner in bed kinda sucks. tell me she'll grow out of this...


she has to grow out of it... because jonah is in it right now as well! and just let me tell you how little you get done when every waking moment is spent holding a babe.... or out of the house....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
the assclowns have not prevailed!! travel is worked out. phew!









: woohoo! congrats! i know that i for one, HATE when my plans get derailed and so i truly understand how you were stressing about it....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I loved the Dr sear baby book! There was a part that said give an older baby some cooked speggetti to play with. We did that with Liz and now everytime we have speggetti, Maggie goes to town playing w it. She whipped it across the room the other night.

Of course her favorite toy right now is the newspaper to crinkle up etc.







: I sometimes wonder why we buy toys

jonah is a heat seeker for paper... you can put 4 or 5 toys in front of him, he scopes out where the paper is and heads right to it....

We've got the Dr. Sears baby book and a few others as well... I really like them....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

RE: baby food. We do stuff from the table but do jars as well. reason for that? well, we both work and then also we don't always have anything really convenient to table feed.

anywho, off to work....


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Belle & Sebastian, Modest Mouse, Yo La Tengo!!!!! me too
I also love anything that I can sing with Marlow...so I like Magnetic Fields a lot right now...I like cocteau twins but I don't know the lyrics to most of their songs. I also like much of the stuff you can find on any classic rock station.

and on the way to work I listen to Eric Satie, I need the nice piano music to wake me up gently.


I LOVE LOVE Cocteau Twins!!!!!!!!!







: I have most of their albums and a great import selections of singles. Im way into music. I used to be much more into music, especially when I worked at Tower Records. I used to deal with all the Label reps and I was the classical and dance/techno/house buyer. Talk about getting alot of promos. My cd collection is about 600-700 cds.







: My dh was a dj in college for Ms State Univ's station so his collection is substantial also. Needless to say we need some serious cd holder/racks.







I don't get out many of our cds anymore cuz in the car I usually listen to our local Christian music station. They play really contemporary music. I'll play cocteau in the car too, but I also love NOFX and Nerfherder and really can't play those in the car anymore, cuz Kya understands stuff now and I'd hate for her to repeat some NOFX lyrics to mil







I have an eclectic taste for music. I like classical, punk, indie, jazz, contemporary christian, adult alternative (Jack Johnson, etc). Not really into country....ok, I can ramble on and on about music...Off to read the last 10 pages. Im only on page 42







:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm not even going to try to catch up with what everyone has said.

Our T-day was pretty good. I got to eat half of my soup (corn bisque, SOOOO GOOD) before P woke up. The rest is kind of a blur. I think I have a really crappy memory. Anyway, I am ready to do T-day again. I like food, and family. My sister is here (was for tday too) and that's been fun. P is so in love with her. He flirts with her, and gives her these seductive baby smiles, and tries to show off. I







him sooooo much.

I recently bought a set of blocks and a cloth book for P. I am excited about them.
Lindsey-- thanks so much for the shirts! I really appreciate it!

What else. DH is on his new diet, so here's to hoping he loses some weight, for his own health,a nd so I don't have to hear him complain all of the time. And also so I can convince him to wear the baby.

More later. I need to actually work so that I can go home early and hang out with my sister before she leaves.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I guess w the holiday weekend behind us you mamas finally came out!!

We love making baby food, but we also have jarred stuff to take along etc.

As far as toys, believe me we have our share of toys but I draw the line. I would not allow battery toys in this house- you know, press a button and we do the rest. I also try to limit character stuff but sometimes it gets in anyhow! I do see a difference though compared to some kids IRL. Liz is a very imaginative child. She sets up her playing and plays what is in her mind, not some made up thing a toy decided. So somedays she may be baking playdough but other days her doll may go to the ball and she may go w dressed as a fireman.
This holiday her and her cousin were sushi chefs complete w aprons and all. I thought my SIL would ROFL when her daughter was uttering little japanese phrases she hears chefs saying at sushi bars.

But the kids who have noisy toys and tv, this does not happen a lot of times.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I loved the Dr sear baby book! There was a part that said give an older baby some cooked speggetti to play with. We did that with Liz and now everytime we have speggetti, Maggie goes to town playing w it. She whipped it across the room the other night.

Of course her favorite toy right now is the newspaper to crinkle up etc.







: I sometimes wonder why we buy toys

I love it too. I got the Simply Natural Baby Food book but I don't know if I want to make special baby food.
It's clear that Philip is really interested in food and drink. He loves to watch us drink water and will try to grab the glass. This means that a water bottle filled with some liquid is a really exciting toy for him. He also likes to sit at the table and pat his hands on it, and will grab anything in sight. Which is why, Helen, I can easily see your coffee accident occurring at our home. And







: for that. I've been thinking about you and Harper since reading your post!
And he watches us chew, even mimics our chewing. It's so cute! But I'm kind of mourning the loss of exclusive bfing, even though it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
As far as toys, believe me we have our share of toys but I draw the line. I would not allow battery toys in this house- you know, press a button and we do the rest. I also try to limit character stuff but sometimes it gets in anyhow! I do see a difference though compared to some kids IRL. Liz is a very imaginative child. She sets up her playing and plays what is in her mind, not some made up thing a toy decided. So somedays she may be baking playdough but other days her doll may go to the ball and she may go w dressed as a fireman.
This holiday her and her cousin were sushi chefs complete w aprons and all. I thought my SIL would ROFL when her daughter was uttering little japanese phrases she hears chefs saying at sushi bars.

But the kids who have noisy toys and tv, this does not happen a lot of times.

christian technically has noisy toys and tv, but he prefers the computer... the thing is though, he has a great imagination... his favorite toys? hangers.....he has them talking to each other and fighting and whatever else two hangers can do to each other....


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Sarah - congrats on the move!

Megan - glad the travel is straightened out.

Korin - I feel for you. Our night sleep is batcrap nuts right now. Most naps must be taken on mummy mummy mummy. I am going to sell her if she doesn't grow out of this. I'll give her til her second birthday, I guess.

Nicole - hope Olivia is ok! It almost sounds like hardcore teething, but good to know exactly what's going on. I have no pants that fit either. I feel like a rag bag.

Kelly - Ha, I worked at Tower for years too. And I had a radio show in college. No, I neeeeeever stole any cds. nope. Nothing in my collection says "Property of wtbu."

Heather - that's so hard for your family. I'll think good thoughts.

What else...no food here yet, but Harper is all about cups. She figured out the Avent magic spout dealie and likes that. The other day my husband brought her over to me and said "Hey, wanna see how they milk a rattlesnake?" And he put his glass to her lips, and she glommed on to it and let out this tremendous stream of drool into the cup! I almost died.

And we found out she really like xylophones. Our friend's kid has one, and she went mental for it. She was hitting it with the mallet like she knew what she was doing. I guess there's no way around noisy toys, batteries or not.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie's having a rough sleep time too. She does naps fine, and the stint from 2 am to 7am, she'll sleep in her little bed next to ours, but anything else has to be snuggled up as close to me as she can get. And she's cut down to only eating like twice a night, but gotta snuggle, and if she can get that boob to hold, all the better.

I made the decision yesterday to retire the small fuzzibuns. They are just too tight on her legs. I'm afraid the BSWW are headed the same way, they're getting hard to fasten. But I love the angelwraps I got, and I've got some new fuzzibuns coming I hope. And I'm going to try wool as well.

I was putting Katie on my back in a wrap, but that's a bit of a hassle for me, I'm much more comfortable in the ringsling. I start her in the front, loose, then put one hand under her bum and one hand holding the sling and scooch her around behind me and then sinch her up tight. She thinks it's great.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
No blinking lights and "do the thinking for you" kind of stuff. So that's good.

OK, so I have a couple piece of crap electronic toys, like a piano that lights up on the keys and will play music for you or you can play it yourself, and I have the leapfrog alphabet magnets for the fridge. DS likes these toys no more or no less than the tupperware or his matchbox cars. So, we don't prohibit electronic stuff







: but we screen it. I don't think electronic toys are inherently evil, but then again we go for a majority of toys being open-ended, both wooden and plastic. I'll leave my MDC card at the door when I sign off today
















Having said that and confessed my dark secrets







- I had to














: at HGTV last night; they had their toy show on, and there was this woman showing this easel that has sounds, etc in it. The thing that got me was she was saying, "You can put this sheet on the easel, then touch your pen to this button, and it will say, [computer voice]: 'Let's pain the fire truck red or yellow' - [woman]: "And *YOU* can pick to do either red *or* yellow!!!!" My immediate thought was, "Why does it have to be red or yellow? What if my kid wants to pain the fire truck purple? That's not acceptable?"







: Instead of encouraging imagination and artistic expression, it's thwarting it. I don't know why that bothered me so much,but it really did. [/end rant]

Thanks very much everyone for your well wishes, I know it will help no matter what the outcome.

Oh yeah- how the heck am I supposed to use a pouch and put DD on my back? I know it can be done, I've seen pictures. I tried doing it with the wrap the other day and it was a disaster, it just didn't work. I think I'm gonna head over to the babywearing forum and check out mamatoto again, cause she's getting way too heavy and grabby for the front carry anymore.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

I was just looking at our old DDC thread. and if I could find the smiley that is wiping tears away I would post it.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

A friend of mine IRL carries her dd on her back when we are at the park. She has a few wraps and she does it real quick and her dd is happy as she pushed the older one. I have another wrap coming to me so I am going to lock her in a room and demand she show me how to do it


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I was just looking at our old DDC thread. and if I could find the smiley that is wiping tears away I would post it.

i haven't had time to stop by but i meant to... wanted to check out everyone's bdays cause i don't remember them all...







other than sarah and amy, is jonah one of the oldest? he was born june 8.... we need another list... wait, let me see if i can find the link....

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...95&postcount=1


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
A friend of mine IRL carries her dd on her back when we are at the park. She has a few wraps and she does it real quick and her dd is happy as she pushed the older one. I have another wrap coming to me so I am going to lock her in a room and demand she show me how to do it









Take a video and send it to me, would ya?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh, I'm a pro at the back carry...







: Maybe I'll have dh tape me and put it up on my blog? If you want...

Okay, what were talking about...? Baby food...we didn't do jars for Tania, tried to do our own mashed...she wanted BIG PEOPLE FOOD. So we just let her gnaw on whole pears and things like that. I mean, food really doesn't matter for the first year or so, and by the time it mattered, she had figured out how to eat it. I did have doctors telling me that I needed to load butter onto her food, once she was 9 months and the crawling had thinned her out. But have you seen the size of her? She's always been the tallest kid she knows, and has a good amount of chunk too.







Waifishness doesn't really run in our family, as you've seen from Talula's pictures.

Toys...the most obnoxious thing we have is one of those things that babies sit in and it has buttons that make animal noises. It's probably not the best in educational toys, but she likes it. The4ofus, that easel sounds ridiculous! Just so you don't have to interact with your kid, and just so the kid doesn't make his own creations, you have the easel telling the kid what to paint! That's hilarious! I've never been into blinky lights and video games and Tania wasn't either as a kid, but lately she's gotten into computer games. The ones she plays are pretty cool though.

Is anyone else feeling like a giant pig after last weekend? I didn't even eat that much at Thanksgiving, but I was all about baking things the rest of the weekend, so I'm all bloated and beastish. Ugh.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Oh, I'm a pro at the back carry...







: Maybe I'll have dh tape me and put it up on my blog? If you want...

Ummmm. Yes. Please.







No, seriously. Please do, and let me know. I feel like such a spaz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apayapetunia*
Is anyone else feeling like a giant pig after last weekend? I didn't even eat that much at Thanksgiving, but I was all about baking things the rest of the weekend, so I'm all bloated and beastish. Ugh.

I wish I could say that I felt that way, but I LOVE food so much that I wish Thanksgiving wasn't over yet, and I'm already looking forward to baking cookies this year, and picking out a nice standing rib roast for Christmas Eve dinner.....







Well, I guess I feel like a giant pig, but apparently it doesn't bother me too much to feel that way. But it does make me feel guilty sometimes (thinking of others who don't have as much as we do), and very blessed the rest of the time.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, Stacy, you did a great job keeping that birth thread updated!

it's funny, our birth has been on my mind today even before seeing that. Still don't have closure. Seeing the list of homebirth, homebirth, homebirth made me sad. Not that I begrudge anyone a great birth! I just wanted one so badly.

Toys - we have a hand-me-down Baby Einstein exersaucer. She enjoys it for about 10 minutes here and there. Of course she went right to the button console that says animal names and noises. Since it also says the name of the animal in dispassionate Spanish, she may already be a genius! Her favorite thing ever is the cordless phone though. She freaks and giggles and squeals when you dial a number on speakerphone. Likes the ringing sound. Smiles when people talk to her, especially Nana. She'd carry the phone around if I let her.

Back carry - I can do it with the mei tai and starting from the couch. Haven't tried with the wrap. My friend can toss the baby over the shoulder, but that scares me a little.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Oh, I'm a pro at the back carry...







: Maybe I'll have dh tape me and put it up on my blog? If you want....


Please do! I can't figure out the back carry at all....

Ang - Thanks for posting the link to our old ddc...


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Oh, and Heather...I am sorry to hear about your aunt..that just stinks


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Still trying to figure out who is hanging out with us that is on it... Let's see....Okay. Is this everyone who is hanging out with us still? Let me know if I missed anyone... Trying to do it in birthday order. Maybe we can use as our first post when we start the new thread so we can keep track of all the birthdays? Let me know who I missed so I can keep adding...

Amys1st (Amy) Margaret Patricia born 2/15/06
sehbub (Sarah) Samantha Grace born 4/20/06
Marlow's mom Marlow Wren born 5/3/06
StacyL (Stacy) Gabriel Paul born 5/31/06
katiejon1 (Katie) Evelyn Elizabeth born 6/3/06
Paddington (Angelique) Jonah born 6/8/06
mcimom (LeighAnne) Michael Gabriel born 6/10/06
Mearaina (Lisa) Lynea Grace born 6/14/06
BelgianSheepDog Aurora born 6/14/06
mommitola (Helen) Harper Reese born 6/16/06
AugustineM (Ashley) Anna Augustine born 6/18/06
Caroline248 (Caroline) William born 6/19/06
earthmama369 (Sarah) Sebastion born 6/19/06
mamamilkbar (Heidi) Hannah Jolie born 6/19/06
chiromama (Korin) Ruby Violet born 6/20/06
papayapetunia (Candice) Talula Violet born 6/22/06
rikiamber (Riki) Bastion Alexander born 6/22/06
grace's voice (Holly) Behn born 6/23/06
AlbertaJes (Jes) Katie born 6/23/06
Selesai (Jessica) Phillip Jackson born 6/24/06
BundleFishMama Andrew Joseph born 6/25/06
sarahlynn83 (Sarah) John Alexander born 6/28/06
The4OfUs (Heather) - Kaitlyn Xenia born 06/28/06
Megs BK (Megan) -Geneva Maureen born 6/30/06
Medicmom (Nicole) - Olivia born 6/30/06
mommy2girlies (Kelly) Jefferson Carter born 7/2/06
animus silvae - DS born 7/2/06


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Let me know who I missed so I can keep adding...

The4OfUs [formerly donosmommy04] (Heather) - Kaitlyn Xenia born 06/28/06

Great idea! Please post the list again after we have everyone!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

helen, seeing all those homebirths made me sad too. also not begrudging any good births, just wish i'd had one


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

You can add my first name - Lisa

Thanks for compiling the list


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

On the toy discussion. I'm hoping to avoid as many plastic battery operated things as possible... but won't light them on fire if someone gifts them to Ruby. I may take the batteries out though.....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
You can add my first name - Lisa

Thanks for compiling the list

















Stacy compiled the list... I just copied and pasted...














:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
The4OfUs [formerly donosmommy04] (Heather) - Kaitlyn Xenia born 06/28/06

Great idea! Please post the list again after we have everyone!

Missed you b/c of the name change... sorry bout that...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Is anyone else feeling like a giant pig after last weekend? I didn't even eat that much at Thanksgiving, but I was all about baking things the rest of the weekend, so I'm all bloated and beastish. Ugh.

yes


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Thanks...

Stacy, thanks for compiling the list!!

Ang - Thanks for copying and pasting!!

BTW, is anyone else's hormones going wonky? I mean I am so emotional, the least little thing makes me tear up. I am crabby and sappy by turn, it's driving me







:







: !! I've forgotten what PMS was like







:







:


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Let me know who I missed so I can keep adding...

medicmama?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
medicmama?

hmmm... she didn't update to stacy's list... just says girl.... let me see what i can do there....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Need Medicmama and Megan....

Amy~ that response sounds like you are holding a babe or something....


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

AlbertaJes isn't on there. Heidi (mamamilkbar). Someone just popped in the other day, Animus Silvae maybe? Sometimes BelgianSheepDog stops in, haven't seen her in a while though.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Amy~ that response sounds like you are holding a babe or something....









or something- I was about to type then DH, DD1 and yes was holding a babe and they all came at me at once!

But yes was the answer!

Today, had to help in dd's preschool class. Since her bday falls at the end of May after school is done, we did her "half" bday today. So I brought in treats but it was a fun day.

BTW- does anyone use a Britax Boulevard that was made between MArch 1st- Aug 1st of this year?? I received a letter saying it had a sort of recall on it. Basically, the teether strap cant be used after the child is 50lbs or heavier. My dd1 is 41/2 and is 36lbs so I dont think it will be an issue w Maggie for a while. Besides I have them in the boosters after they turn 3 anyhow. But if any questions, its on their website.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
BTW- does anyone use a Britax Boulevard that was made between MArch 1st- Aug 1st of this year?? I received a letter saying it had a sort of recall on it. Basically, the teether strap cant be used after the child is 50lbs or heavier. My dd1 is 41/2 and is 36lbs so I dont think it will be an issue w Maggie for a while. Besides I have them in the boosters after they turn 3 anyhow. But if any questions, its on their website.

when can you use boosters? i thought they had to be over a certain poundage and figured ds would never reach it until he started driving so i don't have to worry.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
AlbertaJes isn't on there. Heidi (mamamilkbar). Someone just popped in the other day, Animus Silvae maybe? Sometimes BelgianSheepDog stops in, haven't seen her in a while though.


Is this Heidi? haleighsmilkbar (Heidi) Hannah Jolie born 6/19/06
AlbertaJes and Medicmama I don't see on the list... Will try to piece together if I can find the info but if they can post...







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Is this Heidi? haleighsmilkbar (Heidi) Hannah Jolie born 6/19/06
AlbertaJes and Medicmama I don't see on the list... Will try to piece together if I can find the info but if they can post...







:

Oh yeah, that must be Heidi. Forgot she changed her name.

Jes has a Katie, and Medicmama (Nicole) has Olivia, but I don't know their dates.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Medicmama's baby is also 6/30... same as Nevie, so it's easy to remember for me


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Medicmama's baby is also 6/30... same as Nevie, so it's easy to remember for me









k. those are taken care of... thanks!









anyone else missing?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Hey thanks for keeping me in the loop! I guess I didn't up date. what do you need to know dob 06/30/06. I didn't write a birth story









Olivias ok no ear infections,I think helens right a case of hardcore teathing she just looks so uncomfy.









She rolled over!!! first right then left then beached herself on her belly thus pissing her off!

I need to learn the back carry fast, but I don't have a mei-tie, maybe I'll make one.

Well ladies off to bed while the beast is finaly asleep









Helen- I have wednesday and Friday open. You?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

go nevie! yeah for rolling over babes who are never there when you get back to where you left them!









i think we got all your info medicmom. check back at the list (forget the post number but it is on page 56...) and let me know if something isn't right.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
when can you use boosters? i thought they had to be over a certain poundage and figured ds would never reach it until he started driving so i don't have to worry.









Ange, we always joke that Kya our 4 yr old who weighs all of 29lbs will have to take her carseat with her on her first date!







I was only 98lbs in high school and I bet she will be too and her carseat goes to 100lbs.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ange, we always joke that Kya our 4 yr old who weighs all of 29lbs will have to take her carseat with her on her first date!







I was only 98lbs in high school and I bet she will be too and her carseat goes to 100lbs.

yep, sounds like christian... he weighs about 27.5 at 3 1/2....

why do you think i am amazed at how big jonah is? he already wears the socks christian just outgrew at the beginning of the year...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

J.C has starting rolling wherever he wants to go. On Wed. when I was packing us up to leave, I put him on his back on a blanket and when I came back from gathering up some clothes to pack, I found him on his tummy about 2 feet away from where he started!! Talk about shocked! I knew he could roll both ways, I just didn't think he could do it all in one try









Teething's been tough. I bought an amber necklace for him and he's had it on for a few days. No changes yet, but even if it doesn't work, it looks adorable on him!

He's been lunging for our food now for a week. On Turkey Day he would scream at you if you ate in front of him. He's only 5 mos old!!! Im not ready to start him on solids yet. He can sit really well with a little assistance, but still has a little tongue thrust left. I tried a little cereal on my finger and half of it came out, but he seemed to really want it. I'll just wait a few weeks and see if he's still interested. Neither of my girls ate this early. Kya was at 8mos and Carson was at 7mos.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Wow, Stacy, you did a great job keeping that birth thread updated!


Aw, thanks!

How did you guys find that? I thought it had gone away when the mods told us the DDC was over with. That was nice that you were able to find it.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
Aw, thanks!

How did you guys find that? I thought it had gone away when the mods told us the DDC was over with. That was nice that you were able to find it.

It's in the archives of the "I'm Pregnant" forums. Some of us who didn't join up until post-baby may have done some lurking back through there to read y'all's backstories a bit


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
It's in the archives of the "I'm Pregnant" forums. Some of us who didn't join up until post-baby may have done some lurking back through there to read y'all's backstories a bit









oooooh, I love being stalked by you, Megs!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
oooooh, I love being stalked by you, Megs!









[drumming fingers together ala Mr. Burns] Excellent... I see my plan is working perfectly... ha ha ha... HA ha ha.. HA AH AH AHAHAHAHAHAH!!! [thunder claps ominously in the background]


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
[drumming fingers together ala Mr. Burns] Excellent... I see my plan is working perfectly... ha ha ha... HA ha ha.. HA AH AH AHAHAHAHAHAH!!! [thunder claps ominously in the background]

Snort!







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicole - Kindermusik is Friday a.m. at 9:30, so we'll be at that. Want to go again? She said she'd let anyone drop in for a drop in fee. If not, I could do Weds. somewhere nearer to you? PM me and lemme know! Glad Olivia's ears are OK, hope she feels better.

SLEEP. Maybe you ladies have some ideas on what could be going on here?

Last night was wild. She is up every 1-2 hours. And while she is asleep, she is flailing and whimpering. The longest block is 7:30-11. I am not ready for bed until 9, but it usually works out more like 10 if we want to have a chance to talk to each other, so I get a cool hour usually. Then she's up about every few hours for a quick nurse. She is usually soaking wet by 4. Last night my husband changed her, and she remained asleep while being changed. Then she was up at 5, and back to sleep until 7:45, which is the only way I am functioning. We've tried various permutations of her in the Amby bed, her in our bed all night, her in the co-sleeper, and the results seem equally crappy. I prefer our bed all night long for ease, except I find myself sneaking out to sleep on the foot of the bed b/c of the flailing.

Anyway, I never know what to expect. Two nights ago she did 9-3 and 3-7:30! I'm wondering if a) it's teething discomfort b) developmental and she just can't stay still so i should swaddle c) diaper problems - we're in night diaper hell. the BumGenius all leak out the tabs. we got some happy heinys, and those leaked like crazy and soaked the bed. we've actually been using pampers overnight with better results, i hate to say. d) it's dry in here, so maybe she's waking up thirsty? e) all of the above f) my real baby who used to sleep 6-8 hour stretches was abducted by aliens g) a higher power is testing me


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
J.C has starting rolling wherever he wants to go. On Wed. when I was packing us up to leave, I put him on his back on a blanket and when I came back from gathering up some clothes to pack, I found him on his tummy about 2 feet away from where he started!! Talk about shocked! I knew he could roll both ways, I just didn't think he could do it all in one try









Teething's been tough. I bought an amber necklace for him and he's had it on for a few days. No changes yet, but even if it doesn't work, it looks adorable on him!

The rolling is insane. I can't leave her alone on the playmat anymore. I found her halfway across the room!

Let us know if the teething necklace helps, I've been thisclose to buying one. Where is yours from?

Harper started making chewing motions when we eat. It's so funny. We buy her off with a sippy cup to play with during meals.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Helen,

Sleep has gone all cattywompus here, too. Ever since our trip to the States, actually. And... since we will be sleeping here exactly 4 more times, I haven't given a rat's patooty about it. Anyway... I give you my "Not the MDC Posterchild" blessing to use that darn Pampers at night! If that's the only time you're using 'sposies, then that's way the heck better than me, and wayyyy better than most. I did just bid on a lot of Swaddlebees, so I'm trying to convert since I will very soon have no good excuse not to









Maybe Harper is just gearing up for her 6-month growth spurt with all the eating? I know it's a little bit early, but... maybe?

We've introduced the sippy cup, too. I left my pump in the states, though, so it's just been with a splash of BM that I hand-express. Doesn't work too well with that little in the cup, but it gets her interested in it. She played with a lasagna noodle today, too. I wish I'd captured that expression on film! Ecsssstasy.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, it seems like 5-6 months are a rough sleep time. I feel like we just got over the 19 week developmental business, and here we are heading into the 26 week one. I wondered about the 6 mo. growth spurt too...It's 2-3 weeks "early," but she did all the other ones about a week early. If it is a growth spurt, then maybe we'll get a few good nights when it's all over and she's exhausted. She's gained a pound in the last week from my unscientific standing on the scale with her test, and she's grown out of stuff in length suddenly.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Anyway, I never know what to expect. Two nights ago she did 9-3 and 3-7:30! I'm wondering if a) it's teething discomfort b) developmental and she just can't stay still so i should swaddle c) diaper problems - we're in night diaper hell. the BumGenius all leak out the tabs. we got some happy heinys, and those leaked like crazy and soaked the bed. we've actually been using pampers overnight with better results, i hate to say. d) it's dry in here, so maybe she's waking up thirsty? e) all of the above f) my real baby who used to sleep 6-8 hour stretches was abducted by aliens g) a higher power is testing me

Um, I would go with a, b, c and g.







Jonah actually had a semi-decent night last night which shocked me.... But, let's talk about you, shall we?









Let's see... Is she eating when she wakes up at night? With us, I think Jonah wasn't eating enough during the day (too distracted with watching the other kids run around and trying to follow them) and so it meant he was nursing all night to catch up. Try to offer more nursing during the day (in a quiet distraction free area...) to see if that will help tank her up.

RE: the diapers, I notice when J is nursing all night, he is sopping wet... so that might be your correlation there... he can make it through one diap at night IF he isn't nursing every hour....

Teething... is she biting you at all when she tries to latch on? That's how I usually know it is teething and quickly snatch up the teething tablets....

And re: the higher power: Mother Teresa said "I know G-d will not give me anything I can't handle. I just wish that He didn't trust me so much." And I'm with her on that...









Just keep remembering this is a short period of time and soon will be behind you... That is the mantra.... And if you can catch a nap during the day... Go for it!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Let's see... Is she eating when she wakes up at night? With us, I think Jonah wasn't eating enough during the day (too distracted with watching the other kids run around and trying to follow them) and so it meant he was nursing all night to catch up. Try to offer more nursing during the day (in a quiet distraction free area...) to see if that will help tank her up.

Teething... is she biting you at all when she tries to latch on? That's how I usually know it is teething and quickly snatch up the teething tablets....

I thought of the reverse cycling thing, so I'm offering nursing every hour just to see if it changes anything tonight. But at night, she nurses briefly, which is what made me think thirst. We're thinking of buying a humidifier since we wake up thirsty when she wakes us up.

I think I'm ordering a teething necklace and some Boiron Camilia. The teething tabs have lactose in them, which doesn't seem to agree, and I recently found out that the gel has parabens in it. She's got one little corner of a bottom tooth, and I think she's working on about 2 more. She bites everything in sight. She never cries at night though, just roots for boob.

I'm not actually that bothered for myself, just wish I knew what exactly it was. I don't want her to be uncomfortable. So many exciting possibilities...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Helen,

I got the amber necklace on Ebay at "Sugar and Spice Kidz" store. They're the cheapest, but real I've found. It was $24.95 at the buy it now price and $3.50 shipping. Nova Natural Toys has some for $12.50, but I question whether they are real Baltic Amber (thats the type thats used in Europe) I actually researched the best prices and hit almost every site that carries them, so I feel I've found the best price. Plus, WonderousGems.net has some really pretty ones, but they were in the low $30's.

J.C is grabbing at everything in my hands!! Today I was walking w/ Kya and he leaned down from the sling and grabbed a handful of her hair!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Helen,

Sleep has gone all cattywompus here, too. Ever since our trip to the States, actually. And... since we will be sleeping here exactly 4 more times, I haven't given a rat's patooty about it. Anyway... I give you my "Not the MDC Posterchild" blessing to use that darn Pampers at night! If that's the only time you're using 'sposies, then that's way the heck better than me, and wayyyy better than most. I did just bid on a lot of Swaddlebees, so I'm trying to convert since I will very soon have no good excuse not to









Maybe Harper is just gearing up for her 6-month growth spurt with all the eating? I know it's a little bit early, but... maybe?

We've introduced the sippy cup, too. I left my pump in the states, though, so it's just been with a splash of BM that I hand-express. Doesn't work too well with that little in the cup, but it gets her interested in it. She played with a lasagna noodle today, too. I wish I'd captured that expression on film! Ecsssstasy.

Meg, you'll LOVE the Swaddlebees!! We've been using fitteds and bsww's and wool covers and I have a few Kushies aio's, but Im switching totally over to Swaddlebees pockets and aio's. They work FANTASTIC!! I also like Bumware. I bought a Mothers Touch OS, so I'll let you know how those are. A friend of mine swears by them!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

And re: the higher power: Mother Teresa said "I know G-d will not give me anything I can't handle. I just wish that He didn't trust me so much." And I'm with her on that...









Just keep remembering this is a short period of time and soon will be behind you... That is the mantra.... And if you can catch a nap during the day... Go for it!









I always quote Mother Teresa too. Its sooo true!!!

AND can I say "And this too shall pass" too much?!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I thought of the reverse cycling thing, so I'm offering nursing every hour just to see if it changes anything tonight. But at night, she nurses briefly, which is what made me think thirst. We're thinking of buying a humidifier since we wake up thirsty when she wakes us up.


J will sometimes just use the boob to go back to sleep... Like last night, he woke up and I thought for sure he wanted to nurse... Um, he put his face next to my breast and went back to sleep without fully waking up.... But of course, MY sleep was totally disturbed... I promise, I'm just going to start sleeping without the dang shirt on....









But I can't be satisifed cause if he actually does sleep through I wake up anyway at the designated times and worry that he is sleeping TOO hard, you know? And I wake up thirsty on the nights that J nurses alot but I take it as he sucked me dry....

Am assuming you have a heater going and that's why it's so dry? Humidifier might definitely help then....

Poor babe, hope she gets comfy again soon.... Cause if it really is teething or development, it's pretty much the waiting game...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 







I always quote Mother Teresa too. Its sooo true!!!

AND can I say "And this too shall pass" too much?!









Mother Teresa just rocked!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

The internets are back!







The _very_ strongly scented cable guy got here at about 10:30 (they had told us to expect him anytime between 10 and 2, so we were THRILLED!) and got the cable hooked up for us lickety-split. Granted, I'm still (2 hours later) airing out the house from his visit, but we have internet and our DVR back, and really, that's all that matters, right?







j/k of course.

Samantha is chewing on EVERYTHING in sight, and putting anything within reach in her mouth, except, of course, the boob. It got to the point yesterday (after using the SNS for the first time...thanks Kerrie!!!) that she had me in tears because everytime I put her anywhere near my breast, she'd scream bloody murder.







Sucks mega-big time.

Helen - hopefully her sleep patterns will even out soon. Sam has been teething for about four months now it seems, so sleep is highly hit-or-miss here as well. For the last few weeks she's been going to bed between 9 and 10pm (sometimes 8:30) and waking up around 1, then around 5, then anywhere from 7-10 for the day. I know she's ready to get up for the day because instead of waking up crying, she yells until I come get her. She wants SO badly to talk, and babbles constantly. She and Brad were watching a basketball game last week, and one of the players missed a shot and Samantha let out a HUGE raspberry, at exactly that moment.







She's had us in stitches a few times.

We have very few battery operated toys. Both Victoria and Sydney have Leapfrog-esque laptops which they love, and have served both of them very well in helping them learn to write. For some reason sitting and working with us over and over didn't help. We're still trying to learn how best to help Victoria learn. It's really hard since she's not here all the time. It's very obvious though that academia is going to come much more easily to Sydney than it does to Victoria. When working with V on something, I can hear S muttering the answer under her breath absentmindedly. Drives V crazy.







:

What else...um, Sam laughs a LOT, and always wants to stand up. When she flips herself over on her belly, she gets pissed really fast. She pushed up on her knees a couple times over the last few days, but hasn't start rocking yet. Honestly, she very well may walk before she crawls. She just has a lot more interest being upright.

Alright, have to list a bunch of our old stuff on our local Freecycle site.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
go nevie! yeah for rolling over babes who are never there when you get back to where you left them!









Speaking of rolling babies....... She rolls!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uude...

I'm right there with you Helen, on the sleep issues.









And now, I'm seriously studying for the bar exam and it totally blows. Grrr...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Too cute Heather!! We have that same gymini and I can't keep him on it. He keeps rolling away!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uude...

I'm right there with you Helen, on the sleep issues.









And now, I'm seriously studying for the bar exam and it totally blows. Grrr...

Oh, I am still sleep deprived as well... just hoped there was something to save helen....
















When do you take the bar?

Heather, will watch when I get home... Don't have access to watch videos at work....









Sarah, welcome back... glad you have joined the land of the internet again.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We're right there on the sleeping too. And the rolling like crazy. This morning Katie actually woke both of us up because she was sobbing in her sleep. It was so sad. And I was able to comfort her enough to stop without actually waking her up, but my sleep was shot at that point.

Electronic toys... Not my favorites, simply because I know how much more I enjoyed the non-electric ones when I was a kid. Katie has 2 electronic toys, one that hasn't come out of the box yet (but it might today, it looks like fun for mom







) and one that she's a bit scared of but is highly entertaining for me at 2 am. By far her favorite toys right now are the pinwheel and the big chunk I cut out of a chip bag for her. *crinkle crinkle* Oh, and the exercise ball. She now LOVES to kick it and push it away with her hands. The best part is that it's definitely weighted on one side, so it rolls back at her.

She also loves the baby who lives in the bathroom mirror. DH has taken to calling her "the girl from down the road who is always in the bathroom when we are". ROFL.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Kelly, thanks for the necklace info. I need to search tonight for sure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Um, he put his face next to my breast and went back to sleep without fully waking up....

Am assuming you have a heater going and that's why it's so dry? Humidifier might definitely help then....

Poor babe, hope she gets comfy again soon.... Cause if it really is teething or development, it's pretty much the waiting game...









She always has to actually nurse for a second. We live in a drafty mill, so the heat is on. It's forced air for the whole building, so we're trying to get the setting right. Turn it too low, we wake up freezing, too high, and we roast.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Speaking of rolling babies....... She rolls!

Go, baby, go!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uude...

I'm right there with you Helen, on the sleep issues.









And now, I'm seriously studying for the bar exam and it totally blows. Grrr...

Yes, more coffee, please! Just inject it. Good luck studying. I am trying to do a project without much luck. Good thing the client is also slow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
She also loves the baby who lives in the bathroom mirror. DH has taken to calling her "the girl from down the road who is always in the bathroom when we are". ROFL.

That's so funny! How does that baby always know when to show up? Magic!

OK, Harper has nursed all day long. Napped well. Charmed a sushi chef. All in a day's work. I hope tonight as better, but I won't hold my breath.

Oh, and I wrote my birth story today. Damn, was that hard. I am debating posting it in the birth stories section. It's really, really long. I guess it's for me more than anyone. I do feel a little better since I wrote.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie has a new game- peek a boo. She has figured out, after her ds, and parents have done it a million times. She takes a cloth or bib or whatever in front of her, holds it up and then pulls it down and laughs. Once we catch on, she waits for the Where's Maggie? So very awesome
















She has this deep belly laugh. Whatever is so hysterical, it really is since she has us all laughing within seconds. She and FIL did this for ten minutes the other day. He just sat there laughing with her at nothing. I never knew how healthy it is to just sit and laugh at nothing.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Maggie has a new game- peek a boo. She has figured out, after her ds, and parents have done it a million times. She takes a cloth or bib or whatever in front of her, holds it up and then pulls it down and laughs. Once we catch on, she waits for the Where's Maggie? So very awesome
















She has this deep belly laugh. Whatever is so hysterical, it really is since she has us all laughing within seconds. She and FIL did this for ten minutes the other day. He just sat there laughing with her at nothing. I never knew how healthy it is to just sit and laugh at nothing.









Sam only likes playing peek-a-boo if we cover her eyes with her hands. If we cover our eyes, she just gets bored and looks away.









I LOVE laughing at nothing. I usually start pretending to laugh just to get her giggling, and we got each other going so much the other night that I was in tears and she was gasping and cuddling in to my neck.

She's started stroking my face when we lay down for a nap together. It's the best feeling. Or that's how she'll wake me up sometimes if she wakes up before me. She'll roll on her side and run her hand up and down my face and play with my lips. SO cute. Good grief babies are great. And I LOVE watching my older two with her. It's awesome.


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

Weird Question....

Do any of your babies craw upside down? Ok so here is what I mean. Alex will be on his back and arch is and lift up on to his head and move across the room, bed, couch, where ever he is by using his feet to push off. It can't be confortable, it seems like it would really hurt and it looks like he is going to break his neck. When I turn him over on his belly so he will stop he either turns back over or gets up on his knees and rocks back and forth. Any suggestions/


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarahlynn, that sounds pretty funny. You'd better get that on video.

Um...I always read the thread and try to remember all my responses and then forget them all.

Ange, I take the bar in Feb.

Oh, well now I'm









We went to Old Navy today...if you were thinking about makeshift babylegs, they have cute knee-high socks for grown-ups you can cut. We got Lu some turtlenecks, socks, and a fleece hat with mittens. Tania had to get some cute socks too. Where do all the socks go? I feel like I'm always needing to buy socks for us.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I have been the anal sock hoarder (hey -- is that like the bum cover?) since Nevie's birth. Not MY socks -- but hers. One of my shower gifts was the box of Trumpette's Mary Jane socks in bright colors. I *heart* them...and don't want to buy them over again, so I do not rest until they are all back together at the end of the day.

Luckily, my own socks pretty much consist of by-the-bagful Champion footsie athletic socks. Interchangeable. And I've been loving not having to wear calf-high black boot socks anymore and run around the rest of the evening after work with sock lines all over my legs.

I love shoes. That's becoming my weakness... but also my favorite gift to give people. I've been trying to sort of "stock up" on good shoes before the reality of single-income-one-person-in-grad-school-with-a-baby-for-four-years hits the fan.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, and TOTALLY forgot to give empathetic hugs to you, Candice. Studying with baby SUCKS BIG DOG. I have my final for my Biomechanics class tomorrow night. Have I studied? Nope. Will I? Probably not. Did I make a poncho for Nevie and teach myself how to do crocheted trim on said poncho instead? Yup. So... can't imagine studying for the Bar on top of everything else you're doing. That's a mother of a test. I took the Engineer-in-Training exam, which is 8 hours, and that was enough for me. Hell, a 3-hour GRE with baby was enough stress!

OK... now I'm just rambling. Am the queen of pointless, lack-of-baby-news posts today.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
We went to Old Navy today...if you were thinking about makeshift babylegs, they have cute knee-high socks for grown-ups you can cut. We got Lu some turtlenecks, socks, and a fleece hat with mittens. Tania had to get some cute socks too. Where do all the socks go? I feel like I'm always needing to buy socks for us.

Ok, so today I was wearing these ratty old thick socks that I will where around the house cuz they're oh so comfortable and they have a hole at the big toe. So Kya looks at my feet and says "Like Daddy!!"







So that must mean I need to buy him new socks







He never says anything, but then again he could put on socks that were more holes than sock and he wouldn't even notice!







:

So yeah, where do all the socks go? How come I have like 10 socks that I can never match up!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
I love shoes. That's becoming my weakness... but also my favorite gift to give people. I've been trying to sort of "stock up" on good shoes before the reality of single-income-one-person-in-grad-school-with-a-baby-for-four-years hits the fan.

Me too, me too!! I love shoes! Probably because they are one of the things that always fit me. Im a size 5 1/2 or 6 and I can usually find anything I want, but if its jeans Im trying on forget it! Im only 4' 11" so everything is always too long! My dad used to call me Imelda Marcos. I didn't work at Nordstrom for 6 years for the customers, its the discount I was after!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Hey, I just had an idea....would anyone be interested in posting a picture a month from birth until now so we can all see how our babes have grown, and keep doing so moving forward to see how they keep growing? I'm thinking whoever starts our monthly monster thread could just keep copying and pasting the monthly photo link from each mama into the first post of the thread to keep them at the top...of course, it would require us all to sift through our pics and pick one representative photo from each month, which could be difficult with all the abundance of cuteness...

Let me know if anyone is interested; I'd love to see a pic a month of all our babes from birth until now, and see if we could keep it up with a shot a month. I'd be happy to compile photo links if others are interested....if not, just ignore me!









Anyway, it's just a thought.....and in the spirit, here's a few shots of DD, who is 5 months old today.

Sitting

Foot Chomp

Foot roll with big bro DS thought it was hysterical that she was grabbing her feet and rolling, so he decided to see if it was as fun as it looked. For the record, apparently it was.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Regarding picture-a-month club...

I'm happy to. I don't have an online photo library set up yet (which I totally should have done before the movers took our PC on Monday! Let's hope it doesn't get damaged...) In the meantime, my blog has photos from almost every week of the Neva Bean's life. So, that's one chronicle ready-made.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i'll do a photo a month!! i'm at my moms and ru is figting sleep... back later!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

A photo a month sounds great! Easy for me, 'cause I'm ridiculously anal about organizing stuff like that (some may say OCD) and have all of her pictures dated and in folders by month on my computer.







: Geez I am SO my mother's daughter.







At least my spices don't have to be in alphabetical order! yet. I am hoping to be able to buy some of those magnetic spice jars, as the side of our fridge is oh-so conveniently located beside the stove, and very bare, at which point my spices will, in fact, be in alphabetical order. I also can't sleep if I know there's a deck of playing cards out of order in my house. I literally have to put it back in order before going to sleep. I can leave rooms and wash my hands once without a problem, but playing cards...forget it.







A friend once had me in tears because he kept one card away from me and I couldn't find it.









Anywho, I have my first diabetes education class this morning.







: It's 3 HOURS LONG!! And I have to get there 20 minutes early, because I'm a new patient. Should be interesting to see their reactions when they ask me when I was diagnosed with GD and I tell them I wasn't.







Seriously, I can't fill out half the stupid new patient forms because I DON'T HAVE GESTATIONAL DIABETES. Just makes me want to scream. Whatever, we get a baby in 12ish weeks, so it's all good I suppose.

Socks...we too lose them all.the.time. Mostly the older girls, although my mom bought Samantha a pack of half a dozen pairs, and I can't for the life of me figure out where the heck they went. Very frustrating. DH's socks seem to be fine.

Megan - when I lived on my own for the first time, my housemate was in the Air Force, and I know exactly what you mean about the sock line.







She used to sit on the couch at night and rub her legs furiously trying to get the line to go away before she went out that night. It was hilarious to watch.







:

Alright, must eat breakfast and watch Law and Order:SVU before getting ready to go.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
A photo a month sounds great! Easy for me, 'cause I'm ridiculously anal about organizing stuff like that (some may say OCD) and have all of her pictures dated and in folders by month on my computer.

Hey, me too! As soon as I take a pic off my camera, I save it as the date and a title, so I NEVER forget.

I cannot believe the [email protected]^%!^@%! you have to sit through that class....12 weeks....12 weeks......









Cool, so at least there will be 4 of us doing pictures! I figure we can start in December and put up 6 pics, one from each month (or more pics for our early arrivals!







)...guess I'll plan on starting the December thread on Friday and I'll just keep it updated. People can either PM me with links or just post them on the thread and I'll copy and paste and keep editing the list, by mama. Yay!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I, too, would love to be a fly on the wall for the first part of your class, Sarah. Ahhhh... the crap that our litigious society has wreaked on our health care system. nothing like the fear of a crappy lawsuit to make an OB doc cling to their safety net. It's so sad. It's why my BIL ran, screaming, from OB after his med school rotation... orthopedic surgery is cake in comparison









We have to turn in our modem tomorrow afternoon. Sniff. So I'll be radio silent tomorrow evening & through the weekend as I travel. Sniff. Send Nevie your best "be a charming or sleepy baby" vibes.

Can't get motivated to study for this last test. Feeling nihilistic. Or pragmatic. One of the two.

And, my husband ROCKS. This afternoon I handed him the baby and said, "Wow, I think I need a nap." Three hours later... I woke up refreshed and happy. And I think Nevie missed me! They had fun together, though.

I think I'll be able to start my photo-of-the-month thing before we get our computer back from moving. I have enough in my "sent mail" box, I'm sure.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I'd do pictures. I love looking at our site's archive and seeing the progression in growth!

Harper goes country

Sleep better last night....she woke up at 12, we changed the dipe and gave teething tabs (lactose be damned!), and she slept til 5, and then 7:30. I did feed her a ton yesterday, so maybe that helped too?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh. My. God. HELEN. That picture is tooo hilarious to be borne! I love how y'all captured her with her hand up, like she's fluffing the feathers. And has she got the cutest little mouth or what?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Wishing you a safe, calm trip Megs - see you stateside!!!!

Helen, I love the pic....looks like something my mom would have totally done when she was undergoing treatment, if the kids were around then...in fact, I did try on her wig way back then, but I was 14 so it wasn't as comical.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

My MIL finished her breast cancer treatment in early 2002, I should clarify. She pulled them out this time to see if we thought she should go back to that hair color (no). Harper tried them all on, then my SIL's bald 6'5" boyfriend. It was quite festive, and of course we are all thankful that she is continuing to do well. They don't call it remission yet, but she's been cancer free at each checkup since '02.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
They don't call it remission yet, but she's been cancer free at each checkup since '02.

WONDERFUL!








my mom is 19 years and counting!

Oh, and I'm sure bald boyfriend-in-law looked real purty...







:

Double Oh: I'm glad sleep was better!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I'd do pictures. I love looking at our site's archive and seeing the progression in growth!

Harper goes country

Sleep better last night....she woke up at 12, we changed the dipe and gave teething tabs (lactose be damned!), and she slept til 5, and then 7:30. I did feed her a ton yesterday, so maybe that helped too?









:







:







:







:







:







:







:

good thing i had swallowed my coffee or i would have been using the other smilie... anywho, glad she slept better last night.... ds1 slept terribly! gotta call the dcp today and tell her to stop putting him down for naps.... *sigh*


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

good morning!

well, didn't get a chance to get on the computer last night so still haven't watched the videos... my job is mean and doesn't put flash, or quicktime or any of the nifty things needed for games and video watching...







: oh, yeah, they think i should be working....

photos sound good... ooo, i can use the slideshow thingie... that way i can just add a new pic to the slideshow... will work on that this weekend. i am already getting j's pics together for his photo album (still have to find time to put them in the album...) so that should be a problem...

should we combine it with the birthday list somehow? well, we will figure something out...

Heather, love the pic of the two kids rolling... looks like my house.... christian always wants to do what he sees his brother doing....

anywho, actually trying to be productive this week so off to work.... i'll check in later.

oh! sarah, sorry about the class... record it and tell us all about it!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Helen- too cute!

Wish me luck giong to the salon to wax and get a hair cut/color/perm/facial maybe all! check in later

Angie- stay away from booster seats sa long as posiable they are not safe!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Angie- stay away from booster seats sa long as posiable they are not safe!!!


easy enough considering my child will never outgrow his carseat...







thanks!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
My MIL finished her breast cancer treatment in early 2002, I should clarify. She pulled them out this time to see if we thought she should go back to that hair color (no). Harper tried them all on, then my SIL's bald 6'5" boyfriend. It was quite festive, and of course we are all thankful that she is continuing to do well. They don't call it remission yet, but she's been cancer free at each checkup since '02.

That's great!!! My mom is on almost 3 years







She had a double mass. though/

I would like doing the monthly photo thing as well!

Probably won't be able to check in until next week







We're moving starting tomorrow, I'm not ready. Haven't packed or gotten anything really ready. Most of our stuff will stay in storage, but I still have to go to storage to get the things out that I need. The place we're moving into is a teeny tiny lil two bedroom duplex. Oh well better than living at my parents







I really love the bathroom, it's got one of those older claw tubs. I think it's the best part, hehe


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
That's great!!! My mom is on almost 3 years







She had a double mass. though/
<snip>
Probably won't be able to check in until next week







We're moving starting tomorrow









, and good luck moving!!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

great pix Helen!!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Booster seat- dd1 is almost 40 pounds and we have the britax one with the side protectors. She is also pretty tall so she is fine. I also would wait as long as possible. Its also easier w school, carpooling and as well as giving it to the grandparents to use. I have one is dh's car and we are thinking of getting another one for carpooling or leaving in the grandparents' car.

Pics- we take so many and I have a spread in the girls' scrapbooks that document a pic a month for the first two years. I call it watch me grow. I will finish Maggie's first spread after she is 12 mos since the last pic is of them blowing out a candle.

Today is picture day at school. Last week I found a dress that matches one for Maggie I scored on the TP. So they wore twin dresses for Thanksgiving much to the delight of Grandma. So we can take sibling pics as well so after wards I can bring in MAggie for a pic of both of them together.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

:







: I started my period this morning! i wanna cry. I nurse almost non stop why is this happening to me (spoken in total dispare worthy of an emmy). Anyways I am trying to figure out/work on my blog spot so I can get my pics up. I finally got my DSLR camera and I love it, I take it everywhere with me. I Just have to teach dh how to take pictures, I want pics of ds and I nursing in public ie; outside the home. So others can see my example of how easy it is. I totally have most every major store in town staked out for their best nursing spots. Our all in one grocery store sells Ashley furniture...thats the best store cause the recliners are sooooo comfy. Too bad I just heard a rumor that this store has issued a policy that they wont allow nursing within the store. I hope that it is wrong and that the employee that told me about it read it wrong and its a supportive memo about breastfeeding. I am going to apporach the head haunchos on this one, just lay it down on the table cause I wanna know if they dont support bf than I can take my business elsewhere. I will be bummed cause they have the best 'crunchy/natural foods' and bulk selection in town. I already have our local 'tribe' ready for a nurse in...even those done nursing hee hee one of the women use to run the bf colition up here....the store just dont know what its up against. I have never seen so many nursing woman than in my town.








for ever!!!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

The meeting was interesting. It was just me, not some big class. I met with the RN first, who walked me through what diabetes is, why pregnant women get it, and how to test myself (which I'll have to do 4 times a day). She checked my blood pressure (totally textbook, as usual) and then I tested my blood sugar to get used to the monitor, and it came up totally within the normal range as well. After all that, which took about an hour, I had to sit with a dietitian for about an hour, and go over what I usually eat in a day, tracking my carbohydrates, etc. So, I'll do the finger sticks and hopefully after a couple weeks they'll just let me go, because I really don't want to have to do this for very long. Especially since I don't actually have GD. We'll see how it goes.

Geez I'm tired. Third trimester exhaustion bites.

Helen - awesome pic!!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

rikiamber;6648216 Too bad I just heard a rumor that this store has issued a policy that they wont allow nursing within the store. I hope that it is wrong and that the employee that told me about it read it wrong and its a supportive memo about breastfeeding. [IMG alt="" said:


> https://www.mothering.com/img/vbsmilies/smilies/winner.jpg[/IMG] for ever!!!!


I would test the water first and nurse there. Most states its legal to NIP as long as the mother and baby are welcome there (like you cant nurse in the men's locker room because you cant go in there anyhow). Besides if they send you packin, you can schedule a nurse in.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Riki, here's your state's breastfeeding law (one of them):

"Sec. 29.25.080. Breast-feeding. A municipality may not enact an ordinance that prohibits or restricts a woman breast-feeding a child in a public or private location where the woman and child are otherwise authorized to be. In a municipal ordinance, 'lewd conduct,' 'lewd touching,' 'immoral conduct,' 'indecent conduct,' and similar terms do not include the act of a woman breast-feeding a child in a public or private location where the woman and child are otherwise authorized to be. Nothing in this section may be construed to authorize an act that is an offense under a municipal ordinance that establishes an offense with elements substantially equivalent to the elements of an offense under AS 11.61.123. This section is applicable to home rule and general law municipalities."

So, the store can't tell you you're not allowed to breastfeed, and if they try, they're liable legally. Go nurse, mama.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Sarah, where did you find that info? I need to research some things


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

the LLL website has plenty of that info as well. As far as I know, you just click on your state and go from there.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
Sarah, where did you find that info? I need to research some things









Google.







"Alaska breastfeeding law" was the phrase I typed in.

And totally OT:

At this point in my pregnancy with Samantha (27w6d) I was hospitalized for the first time with PTL. As of today, I have had 2 contractions the entire pregnancy, and both were a result of over exertion. I think we just might get a full term baby this time around. Only 9w1d left before we reach that goal!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I'd do pictures. I love looking at our site's archive and seeing the progression in growth!

Harper goes country

Sleep better last night....she woke up at 12, we changed the dipe and gave teething tabs (lactose be damned!), and she slept til 5, and then 7:30. I did feed her a ton yesterday, so maybe that helped too?

Awesome Awesome Awesome!!!! Loretta Lynn just popped in my head


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
My MIL finished her breast cancer treatment in early 2002, I should clarify. She pulled them out this time to see if we thought she should go back to that hair color (no). Harper tried them all on, then my SIL's bald 6'5" boyfriend. It was quite festive, and of course we are all thankful that she is continuing to do well. They don't call it remission yet, but she's been cancer free at each checkup since '02.

Im glad your mom is doing better! My mom was diagnosed w/ breast cancer in '01 and just hit the 5 yr remission mark! But she took back up smoking a couple years ago after she'd quit 10yrs ago!







: But thats a whole other story







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
Sarah, where did you find that info? I need to research some things










yeah, where did you get it? I wanna read MS's laws


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Has anybody besides Amy and Sarah started solids yet. I swear J.C is sooo ready. I bought some organic rice cereal and mixed a little w/ some ebm and put a tiny bit on a baby spoon and he went wild! No tongue thrust left and he kept opening his mouth like a baby bird, so we've done this for a few days and last night we tried a little organic sweet potato and its a hit. He had a normal poop today, no constipation. But Im hesitant to really start yet. He's only 5 mos old, but he also weighs almost 4lbs more than the girls did at this age and he acts like he's so ready. What do y'all think?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Has anybody besides Amy and Sarah started solids yet. I swear J.C is sooo ready. I bought some organic rice cereal and mixed a little w/ some ebm and put a tiny bit on a baby spoon and he went wild! No tongue thrust left and he kept opening his mouth like a baby bird, so we've done this for a few days and last night we tried a little organic sweet potato and its a hit. He had a normal poop today, no constipation. But Im hesitant to really start yet. He's only 5 mos old, but he also weighs almost 4lbs more than the girls did at this age and he acts like he's so ready. What do y'all think?

We actually aren't doing the solids. She still has lingering tongue thrust, and isn't sitting unassisted yet, so I'm not worried about it. She's got plenty of time to eat "real" food.









I don't think age is as much a factor as the baby's readiness, KWIM? I've seen a 9 month old who could walk, and another 9 month old who had just learned to crawl. Sam is too active to sit unassisted...she wants to be moving all the time, and hurls her body backwards as soon as she sits down.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I think we're going to start solids soon, she has no tongue thrust and sits completely unassisted and she's totally interested. But I've got to convince DH, he's afraid of stinky poops. I had DH buy some rice cereal yesterday, and we've got some sweet potato, avocado and pears waiting.







DH's lactivism consists of "breastfed babies don't have stinky poop!" He's hilarious.

Katie's getting big.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Cute photos Jes









We're not starting solids here... Like I said before we won't for a while. I'm sure Hannah would go for them but I just don't feel the need for her to have anything besides breastmilk right now...

ok off to go pack! (i should just unplug this thing otherwise i'll never get anything done!







)


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

And the Worst Mother of the Year Award goes to...

Totally not Helen, or any of the rest of you...I'm the big weiner tonight!!

Okay, so after dinner, Samantha feel asleep in my arms as usual, and I had to get the other two upstairs, help them put sheets back on their beds, change, brush hair and teeth, and get tucked in. Brad had to go to the old house to clean some and get the last little bit of our stuff out of it, which is why Sam wasn't dozing on his lap like she usually does after dinner.

I put Samantha in her swing so that she would stay asleep, because I knew the second I laid her down on a flat surface (i.e. our bed) she'd start wailing from lack of motion. I buckled her in, turned it on low, and ran upstairs with the older two.

Just as I was finishing tucking the girls in, I heard Sam start stirring, so I finished saying prayers with them and was walking out of their room when she started screaming the gut-wrenching, blood-curdling scream of those in true pain. I came flying down the stairs (seriously, 28wks pg here, kids...FLYING) and found her HANGING ALMOST UPSIDE DOWN IN THE SWING. She was only being held in by the strap, and her torso and thighs were purple from lack of circulation.

I guess she slumped forward while she was asleep and was unable to sit back up, and as the swing went backwards and she slipped farther forward, it just created a vicious cycle. I swear, she has never clung so tightly to me as she did when I picked her up out of that swing.

BUT WAIT, THERE'S MORE!

Yes, there really is. So in my effort to soothe her, I was cuddling her against my chest, and she was rubbing her head on my shoulder like she always does when she's exhausted, and she caught her lip on the clip of my nursing tank. She has a blood blister in the corner of her mouth now.









Geez I feel like crap. Commence the flying tomatoes.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Has anybody besides Amy and Sarah started solids yet. I swear J.C is sooo ready. I bought some organic rice cereal and mixed a little w/ some ebm and put a tiny bit on a baby spoon and he went wild! No tongue thrust left and he kept opening his mouth like a baby bird, so we've done this for a few days and last night we tried a little organic sweet potato and its a hit. He had a normal poop today, no constipation. But Im hesitant to really start yet. He's only 5 mos old, but he also weighs almost 4lbs more than the girls did at this age and he acts like he's so ready. What do y'all think?

We started a little bit (1 teaspoon) a few nights a week a few days after he turned 5 months. i was going to wait until the official 6 month mark but as long as it is not enough to actually make a meal figured it would be an easy way to introduce him to slight flavors different then bm. We have kind of started slowly building it up and plan to introduce "official" meal once he is 6 months (oy, that's only a week and a couple days away!







: )He is loving it and so far no change in the poops (I think that changed when those veggies are introduced maybe?, can't remember) But we are going really slow here. Just a bit of cereal and we have had a taste of apple sauce (remember, he snagged his brothers when i wasn't looking?) and banana. interesting about the banana though; he got a rash from the "banana banana" but was fine after the jarred stuff. any ideas why? anywho, we just pushed banana back to not doing until much older...
it's harder to keep up with ebm while working and i try to not dip into the frozen stash (though it is HUGE right now so i might as well..). anywho, so yesterday and today j ran out of milk about an hour before i got home. so instead of taking out the frozen (and getting him full right before i got home..) dh gave him a little bit of solids.

anywho, off to post my homework...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

: poor samantha. that must have scared her. and poor mommy!







she's okay sarah! and yeah, feels terrible when there is a mark to remind you but not something you could have predicted... just maybe, um







, maybe it's time to retire the swing.







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, poor Sam! Poor mama! I know the feeling.... WWM unite! That sounds like a serious design flaw in the swing!? Can you call the manufacturer? Depending on the brand, they may take it back and refund you.

Ugh... little Loretta Lynn just went to sleep, and I have work to do. She stayed up late waiting for dad to get home. Next week he has an overnight trip in NY, and I am debating going too and seeing friends, but I am askeered of 4 hours with her on the train.


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

I have started solids, he has been on them for about six weeks or so, he was VERY interested, he would cry when we would eat and try and grab the food off of our plates. He LOVES food. He eats a whole jar of baby food, and if I would let him, he would eat more.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ugh... little Loretta Lynn just went to sleep, and I have work to do. She stayed up late waiting for dad to get home. Next week he has an overnight trip in NY, and I am debating going too and seeing friends, but I am askeered of 4 hours with her on the train.

very reasonable fear i suppose, but i think it would be worse in the car... you can still hold her and such on the train right? and maybe if you time it around part of a nap....


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

OK, this is my last post for a few days. Sarah, so sorry about your scare w/ Sam. All is good!

Ummm... nothing else to think of in a rush. Must get off computer now. Dan is staring me down. Next post... from the grand pacific northwest!!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Hope you have a safe trip Megan! and a good move







'see' ya when you get back to the states!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

sarah, i'm so sorry!! you are not wwm.







i'm glad sam is ok. Be kind to yourself mama. It's an honest mistake. But.. I agree with Ange, may be time to ditch the swing. Mine isn't far behind you. i won't be running out of the room to change te laundry when ru is in the swing anymore...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

freakish accident sarah - nothing to feel guilty about - our swing has a little tray in front of it so that wouldn't happen (i thought they all did?) anyway,







mama!

we've gone headfirst into solids here, i admit i've always been pretty relaxed about the whole solid introduction thing, i just offer bites from my plate when i have an appropriate food and don't worry much about the one food per week introduction thing (or whatever it is you're *supposed* to do) so mikey has had rice, macaroni, meatloaf, chicken, bananas, apples, bread, pineapple, watermelon, sweet potatos, cheesecake, ice cream, pumpkin pie, hamacubi/dolma (middle eastern dishes, can't spell ?), yogurt and that's all i can remember...and just so you don't think i'm totally







: most of those are just 'tastes' provided by MIL so it's not like he's getting a lot. not much difference in BMS as again, we're talking 'tastes' here, the biggest would be after a banana with baby cereal, then the poop gets pretty solid, but that's when he's actually eating a 'baby meal' vs just 'having a taste'

oy. it's 2:21am here, back to bed...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Oh man, Sarah, I'm so sorry, that must have been awful. Big hugs to both of you!

Hey, we FINALLY got our mini crib delivered on Tuesday and got it sidecarred, now I just have to figure out the mattress and sheet situation, because the crappy little mattress it comes with isn't high enough, but it's not a regular crib size so we can't just get a crib mattress..I'll have to find some high-density foam around here and get it to the right size and height, then make a little T-connecter and get us all hooked up. We've got it bungee-corded to our bed frame, so it's going NOWHERE.







:
And here it is!

Ahhh...so much better to have her in our room for the night (until her 5am-ish feeding, then she goes into her room while I go up and work, until she wakes around 8:30am) instead of in her room all night; I slept in the rocking chair in her room a few nights cause I missed her so much!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

If anyone is looking for a distraction (like any of us need a distraction right now), I crossposted a fun game and some pretty cool samples on TAO. Here's the thread....

The online game called Linerider

Sigh...I'm NEVER going to get any work done now......














:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Oh man, Sarah, I'm so sorry, that must have been awful. Big hugs to both of you!

Hey, we FINALLY got our mini crib delivered on Tuesday and got it sidecarred, now I just have to figure out the mattress and sheet situation, because the crappy little mattress it comes with isn't high enough, but it's not a regular crib size so we can't just get a crib mattress..I'll have to find some high-density foam around here and get it to the right size and height, then make a little T-connecter and get us all hooked up. We've got it bungee-corded to our bed frame, so it's going NOWHERE.







:
And here it is!

Ahhh...so much better to have her in our room for the night (until her 5am-ish feeding, then she goes into her room while I go up and work, until she wakes around 8:30am) instead of in her room all night; I slept in the rocking chair in her room a few nights cause I missed her so much!









looks great heather! congrats! we just added on our bed rail--gonna need to get a second one on the other side for when ds1 hops into bed with us.... so much better than the pillow thing and it is actually tall enough! (15 in mattress...)

we always had the babe in our room (our nursery is for show and storage of diapers/extra clothes







) and tried the bassinet thing next to the bed w/ds1... that lasted about a week (blood curdling scream when he woke up to nurse combined with waking every half hour to make sure if he was still breathing quickly ended that...) and so ds2 just went immediately in our bed. thank the lord for the eastern king this time cause co-sleeping in a full is sooo not comfy...







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
If anyone is looking for a distraction (like any of us need a distraction right now), I crossposted a fun game and some pretty cool samples on TAO. Here's the thread....

The online game called Linerider

Sigh...I'm NEVER going to get any work done now......














:

i found a game over there a few months back but i'm stuck now... its the weffriddles? have you done those? extremely addicting....


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Ooh, a mini crib! Nice setup, Heather. I hadn't thought of that. I wasn't looking forward to getting a full-sized one to try sidecarring. I feel like we're running out of room in the bed, even though it's a king. Flail, kick.

Bon voyageee, Meg, as Bugs Bunny would say. Don't make a wrong turn at Albuquerque.

It seems someone will sleep through the night if bedtime is 10:30pm. This is a new discovery. She slept til 5, and then 8:30. WTF. I will see if I can repeat this magic trick tonight.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
freakish accident sarah - nothing to feel guilty about - our swing has a little tray in front of it so that wouldn't happen (i thought they all did?) anyway,







mama!

oy. it's 2:21am here, back to bed...

um, i woke up an hour after you went to bed.... or would have if we were in the same time zone. can't remember where you are right now... anywho we have one of those swings that's extra low to the ground so no tray.... but also no huge falling out either i guess.... jonah is so over the swing though. will only tolerate it for maybe 5 minutes...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks guys. She's totally fine now, it just completely freaked both of us out last night.

In looking at the swing this morning, I realized that when it got moved from our old house to the new one, the seat got locked in to the fully upright position, and just a little bit of slumping over on her part was enough to throw her forward. When it's fully reclined, she's laying at about a 30 degree angle, and there's NO way she can fall forward when it's all the way back, so for the few times a week that I need to put her in it, it'll be fine for a little while longer.

And yes, there is a tray, but we had taken it off because she has a tendency to flail in her sleep and was smashing her forearms and fists against the tray. So, the tray's going back on, the seat's going the whole way back, and she'll only go in it when there's no one else to hold her. As much as she rolls around now, it's just not safe to put her on the floor, for fear that she'll roll in to a hard, solid object, and laying her on our bed isn't always an option either, as she won't sleep on it. Oy...this baby juggling is rough.









Helen - I think Harper will be okay on the train, especially since you can hold her.

Heather, the sidecar looks great!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
OK, this is my last post for a few days. Sarah, so sorry about your scare w/ Sam. All is good!

Ummm... nothing else to think of in a rush. Must get off computer now. Dan is staring me down. Next post... from the grand pacific northwest!!

bye meg! be safe. see you in the new thread when you come back


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, yes, Megan - travel safe!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And yes, there is a tray, but we had taken it off because she has a tendency to flail in her sleep and was smashing her forearms and fists against the tray. So, the tray's going back on, the seat's going the whole way back, and she'll only go in it when there's no one else to hold her. As much as she rolls around now, it's just not safe to put her on the floor, for fear that she'll roll in to a hard, solid object, and laying her on our bed isn't always an option either, as she won't sleep on it. Oy...this baby juggling is rough.









think positive sarah, in 9 short weeks you will look back on this juggling and think, wow, that was _*soo easy*_.







:














:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
If breastfeeding in public makes people uneasy because the breasts are considered sexual than bottle-feeding must be the equivalent of whipping out a dildo!

you didn't actually say that but man, good thing i wasn't drinking my coffee this morning...







:







:







:

i so have to share that with folks....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Okay, so it just must be one of those days (you know where you could just jump him...) or the end of the week cause I am totally missing my dh today... Two sweet things (maybe I should put them in the "what I love about my dh" thread) he actually REMEMBERED that I asked him to take out ds1's big jacket and didn't need a second reminder (this very rarely happens folks; i am married to the original mr short term memory) AND though he had to get up an hour before me, he walked jonah last night when j got crabby because of teething until he was semi-sleepy again and could nurse back to sleep. now, others might not see this as a big deal, and maybe it is the sleep deprivation/end of the week talking but man, i love my husband.









oh, also meant to ask, what's your temperature? right now, palmdale is a nice warm 24 degrees.... yeah crazy california weather! (we were in shorts this past weekend...) brought out the heater last night....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, Ange. I haven't even allowed myself to think about what the juggling act is going to be like soon.









And it's about 50ish here. But no...there's NO such thing as global warming.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Thanks, Ange. I haven't even allowed myself to think about what the juggling act is going to be like soon.









And it's about 50ish here. But no...there's NO such thing as global warming.










it's a speciality... i like to plan ahead...














:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

We are going to get snow, dd cannot wait!

Maggie likes getting "sips" of water. She has been reaching for our glasses so we offered her some and she took the glass and brought it to her mouth (with assistance!) So now she likes to drink water after her solids. I am going to find a soft sippy to start her out.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And it's about 50ish here. But no...there's NO such thing as global warming.










yeah, I'm wearing my flip flops today


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We are going to get snow, dd cannot wait!

Maggie likes getting "sips" of water. She has been reaching for our glasses so we offered her some and she took the glass and brought it to her mouth (with assistance!) So now she likes to drink water after her solids. I am going to find a soft sippy to start her out.

water is a good thing! ds1 prefers water over any other drink. we will offer him juice and he will go "no, water!" my nephew thinks he's a freak...









not sure if it is b/c he didn't try juice until he was over a year old or what....

we had ice patches, but no snow yet...


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Weather...we are supposed to hit 70 today. And we are not far from Valley Forge, PA....you know, where Washington's troops sat out that hard hard winter....No, no global warming, not at all...

Solids..we haven't tried any yet, BUT, I did set up the new booster we got (the kind you strap to a chair, I hate those huge highchairs). And I bought a case of Earths Best at BRU yesterday because I can't find that around my house. So we are ready, but William is not ready at all. I tried to give him some mashed sweet potatoes we were eating on Thanksgiving and he spit them at me. I am not really in a rush, I am thinking after the holidays die down I will try for real.

Sarah, poor baby. As everyone else has said, these things happen. I just can't believe you are actually having a BABY in 9 weeks. Our babies are still such babies...


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Okay, so it just must be one of those days (you know where you could just jump him...) or the end of the week cause I am totally missing my dh today... Two sweet things (maybe I should put them in the "what I love about my dh" thread) he actually REMEMBERED that I asked him to take out ds1's big jacket and didn't need a second reminder (this very rarely happens folks; i am married to the original mr short term memory) AND though he had to get up an hour before me, he walked jonah last night when j got crabby because of teething until he was semi-sleepy again and could nurse back to sleep. now, others might not see this as a big deal, and maybe it is the sleep deprivation/end of the week talking but man, i love my husband.









....


Yeah, every so often my husband wows me like that. I asked for a massage the other night, and I actually got one...for like 20 minutes!! That is a record for a no-gropping massage!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Yeah, every so often my husband wows me like that. I asked for a massage the other night, and I actually got one...for like 20 minutes!! That is a record for a no-gropping massage!!









I hear you on the massage without groping!

by the way, good blog entry on 11/22....


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

it was 2 degrees here this morning now its 15 degrees.

i wish we had warm weather









Angie, thanks







i love that quote -- when i first read it i about broke my keyboard.. hehe

ok ok i really have to stop coming online.i'm not getting much done at work and i haven't got much done in packing. i'm getting the keys tonight for the new place









new pictures in blog!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
looks great heather! congrats! we just added on our bed rail--gonna need to get a second one on the other side for when ds1 hops into bed with us.... so much better than the pillow thing and it is actually tall enough! (15 in mattress...)

we always had the babe in our room (our nursery is for show and storage of diapers/extra clothes







) and tried the bassinet thing next to the bed w/ds1... that lasted about a week (blood curdling scream when he woke up to nurse combined with waking every half hour to make sure if he was still breathing quickly ended that...) and so ds2 just went immediately in our bed. thank the lord for the eastern king this time cause co-sleeping in a full is sooo not comfy...







:

Yeah, I wish we could all fit in the bed, but DH is a big guy, DS takes up half ot the bed himself half the time laying sideways, and there's just not enough room for DD to be in there squeezed beside me. And we don't want to buy a King, our furniture barely fits in the room as it is. DH had to turn his nightstand sideways to fit the minicrib on my side of the bed as it is!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
i found a game over there a few months back but i'm stuck now... its the weffriddles? have you done those? extremely addicting....

Never done 'em, but of course now i'm gogin to have to try to find it.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ooh, a mini crib! Nice setup, Heather. I hadn't thought of that. I wasn't looking forward to getting a full-sized one to try sidecarring. I feel like we're running out of room in the bed, even though it's a king. Flail, kick.

Bon voyageee, Meg, as Bugs Bunny would say. Don't make a wrong turn at Albuquerque.

It seems someone will sleep through the night if bedtime is 10:30pm. This is a new discovery. She slept til 5, and then 8:30. WTF. I will see if I can repeat this magic trick tonight.

Yeah, this one will hold up to 45 pounds, and is big enough for her to be in for a ocuple years, but not so big like the full size cribs....we got it from 'the place that cannot be named' online







:, in case anyone is interested. It's actually portable, but we have it rigged and strapped so it's locked in place and going nowhere. I think that's a good magic trick, I hope it works again for you!

Ange, I totally would be feelign the love too if my DH was that on the ball!

It's 57 degrees here and cloudy. Not alick of snow yet, which is really weird for our area. Creepy, in fact.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

what is it with sleeping sideways? i almost did a jig when ds1 said he wanted to sleep in his own bed... fighting with the legs and headbutts, just crazy... but then i missed him something terrible and went to check on him every 20 minutes the first week he was gone...







now he still visits a couple times a week so it's all good...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Sarah, poor baby. As everyone else has said, these things happen. I just can't believe you are actually having a BABY in 9 weeks. Our babies are still such babies...

Well, 9 weeks is the bare minimum for a FT babe. We've got about 12 weeks 'til I'm "due" and I wouldn't mind being pregnant another week or so after that. At least, I say that now, although by the time my EDD rolls around, I will have been pregnant for almost 17 months, almost without interruption.







Elephants don't gestate this long.









I'd definitely like to have a February baby. Amethyst would look really pretty in my mother's ring next to the garnet and two diamonds.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

-18C this morning and new snow overnight here.

We had a crappy night, and today doesn't look like it's going to turn out much better. I need sleep. Katie needs sleep. Ugh.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
-18C this morning and new snow overnight here.

We had a crappy night, and today doesn't look like it's going to turn out much better. I need sleep. Katie needs sleep. Ugh.

Sorry Jes! Our night wasn't that hot either... Sending nice sleep vibes your way.... come on katie, just a good 3 hours to give your mama time to rejuvenate.... let's try this:









18C... what does that convert to? hmmmm... 64 degrees... okay...

current temperature in palmdale: 42 degrees... it's warming up


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Well, 9 weeks is the bare minimum for a FT babe. We've got about 12 weeks 'til I'm "due" and I wouldn't mind being pregnant another week or so after that. At least, I say that now, although by the time my EDD rolls around, I will have been pregnant for almost 17 months, almost without interruption.







Elephants don't gestate this long.









I'd definitely like to have a February baby. Amethyst would look really pretty in my mother's ring next to the garnet and two diamonds.










Feb 22 is my grandfather's birthday... feb 23 is my dh's... i love pisces.... thought it would be cool to have jonah on may 23 b/c then all my boys would be on the 23rd, but alas it was not meant to be....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Feb 22 is my grandfather's birthday... feb 23 is my dh's... i love pisces.... thought it would be cool to have jonah on may 23 b/c then all my boys would be on the 23rd, but alas it was not meant to be....

2/22 is my grandmother's 71st birthday. I'm currently pregnant with her sixth great-grandchild. She loves this great-grandma thing.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Here I thought I would have 2 May babies but now I have one May and one Feb baby! It will make a great mothers ring....

They are saying blizzard for here in Chicago. I bundled up both girls and went out for groceries. Maggie looked like she was in a straight jacket in a way in her snowsuit. She was our snow baby.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Here I thought I would have 2 May babies but now I have one May and one Feb baby! It will make a great mothers ring....

oooooo emerald and amethyst. Very pretty.


----------



## sarahlynn83 (Aug 31, 2005)

It started out at like 69 this morning when I left for work, I teach Kindergarten. And right now it is like 37 and pooring rain with wind about 15-20mph. My poor babies, most of my kids didn't bring jackets and wore short sleve shirts and shorts. I work in a poverty stricken neightboorhood and so most of them walk home. Poor babies, I feel bad for them that their paretns or gardians to find out what the weather is going to be. I had to leave yesturday to go to a workshop that I didn't know about so I din't get a chance to remind them to wear jackets. Tomorrow will be even worse, 22 with sleet and snow. Cross your fingers they close school tomorrow!!!

Alex is getting sick I think or he is teething, I am not sure. Here are his symptoms...
Low grade fever since Sunday
Coughing more than usual ( he figured it out how to cough and everyone thinks it is cute so he does it just to do it sometimes)
Sleeping more than usual
Stuffy...very stuffy
Very clingy, usually doesn't like to be held, he would rather be on the floor playing with you, now he fusses if I put him down to cook dinner
He wakes up every two hours in the night, he usually sleeps through the night.

What do ya'll think, and what can I do for him???
I feel so bad because we have to leave him at the sitters because dh and I had to use all of our sick leave when I got really sick and ended up in the hospital. But we onlt have three weeks and I am off for abot two and a half weeks.









We just recieved word that an offer we put on a condo was accepted!!! We have to colse on the 15th though and we are going to try and move in by Christmas







: ! Talk about crazy, I am excited though, it will just be hetic having to take all the christmas stuff down and then put it all back up again. But dh's family is going to come up and help and my family lives here as well.

One more thing...when I was in the hoispital I had to stop bfing and by the time I left all my milk had dried up. Well Alex has been acting like he wants to bf and all of a sudden, with out putting him to the breast, my milk has returned. It is not a lot, but if I put him to the breast do you think that my milk will return? I would love to try it, but I do not want to confuse him if it is not going to return fully.

Sorry about being so long winded, my kids are taking thier nap, and I had a chance to write somethings, I usually don't have time to do it at home because i like to devote my attention to Alex since I have to work.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
18C... what does that convert to? hmmmm... 64 degrees... okay...

-18C converts to roughly 2F. We've warmed up from yesterday, but we're supposed to get cold again soon.

Katie is finally sleeping. Took an hour to get her down for her nap. Usually it takes all of 5 minutes. I'm going crazy.







: Fortunately DH is home and will take her away for a little while so I have a break. But she's also doing the "i only want mommy" thing too, so that only works so long, because i can't sleep when she's crying. Even though I know she's taken care of, she's not getting what she needs, which is me. When I get really frustrated, we go play in the shower. She has a blast and it relaxes me, so it's good for both of us.

We had to retire our swing about a month ago. I only got like a month of use out of it. I ordered it late, and then it didn't entertain her very long. There's toys that dangle out of her reach and they frustrate her. So that was the end of that. Fortunately, I got it used for a steal.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







I hear you on the massage without groping!

by the way, good blog entry on 11/22....


Thank you, I was having a grumpy moment!!

~C~


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Feb 22 is my grandfather's birthday... feb 23 is my dh's... i love pisces.... thought it would be cool to have jonah on may 23 b/c then all my boys would be on the 23rd, but alas it was not meant to be....

My oldest DS is 2/23

My second DD is 7/23

My second DS is 8/23

First DD and last DS screwed it up (4/2 and 6/19)..


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

AlbertJes~ missed the negative... Hmmm... Yeah, that would get you some snow... Take a nap!!

sarahlynn83~ no advice on the cold but congrats on the condo. though that does sound crazy moving right before/during the holidays.

i totally think you should breastfeed b/c any little bit he gets will help and he can bring up your supply. you may not be able to do it without supplementation, but, hey you may be able to as well.... good luck to you.... i'm sure someone has some advice to help bring up supply... check with the breastfeeding area too!

amy.... hmmm... so what wonderful event is in august that both babes were conceived around then???







or was it more of the "don't wanna be pregnant during the summer" practical thing?

back to work. surprisingly, i am getting ALOT Done this week!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
My oldest DS is 2/23

My second DD is 7/23

My second DS is 8/23

First DD and last DS screwed it up (4/2 and 6/19)..

see i think that would be soo cool! and it makes it so much easier for dh to remember the birthdays/events...

we have our anniversary on tax day, my birthday on halloween, ds1's birthday exactly 2 months to the day after dh (4/23) and then poor jonah is harder for him to remember b/c there is no easy way for him to get it... 6/8. now, he probably could remember better if it was 6/6... and i am sure he will come up with some easy way to remember (he does a lot of association things..) but for now...


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Sarahlynn - that's great that your milk is returning! I'd give it a shot and try nursing him, especially if he's getting sick. That might fix him right up. If he won't latch, there's advice at kellymom.com about getting a baby back on the breast. Even if he won't nurse directly, maybe you can pump some.

My baby is the 16th, and her dad is the 15th. What happens in September does not stay in September.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Paddington: you're not close to 1000 posts, are you


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Oh! I forgot to add our fun dates things.

My Paternal Grandparents were married on Feb 22 which was my Maternal Grandmother's birthday. DH and I were also married on Feb 22. It's fun to share that day with my Grandparents. Then, DD was due June 15... And she decided to grace us with her presence on June 23. Which just happens to be my parents' anniversary. Too funny. Of course, my parents were thrilled. "We got the best anniversary present ever!"

Of course, Miss Katie is awake again. She slept just long enough for me to feed the horse and think about going to pick up DH. Then he got home without me needing to and left again, and she woke up 20 minutes later. But how can I resist this face?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Paddington: you're not close to 1000 posts, are you










slowly but surely... and until i get to it i can't use that multi quote thing! it hampers the count.







pretty sure i'm gonna make it before the new year... that's my goal







i don't even think i have a daily post of 1 yet. i'm sad, aren't i?







: this ddc has me working overtime to make it though....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
But how can I resist this face?


you can't. you're a goner.....


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Heidi - cute pics! how's the move?

sarahlynn- congrats on your new place

As far as dates, dh and I married on Aug 11, my maternal grandparents anniversary. then dd3 was born on my late maternal grandmas birthday. After 3 Junebugs I knew 1 dd had to share the day with her!! And dh and I have birthdays 3 days apart, both in November. So a family ring has 3 smoky quartz and 2 November yellow (whatever it called), which looks symmetrical if nothing else.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
amy.... hmmm... so what wonderful event is in august that both babes were conceived around then???







or was it more of the "don't wanna be pregnant during the summer" practical thing?


funny you mention it







DH would not allow me to be pregnant in the summer- at least 2nd tri and beyond because I hate the heat and as you know, pregnt women are usually 20 or more degrees hotter. We started trying for Maggie in June 05 and it took 3 mos. We figured either we would get a late winter baby (which we ended up getting after all) or around the same time as dd1. Turns out her edd was a week after Liz's bday which is also our wedding anniversary. Liz came on May 24th, our 5 year wedding aniversary almost to the minute. We thought for sure we would have the same w Maggie. Our joke is we are fertile one weekend a year- Labor Day weekend since it happened both times on LAbor Day weekend.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We actually aren't doing the solids. She still has lingering tongue thrust, and isn't sitting unassisted yet, so I'm not worried about it. She's got plenty of time to eat "real" food.









I don't think age is as much a factor as the baby's readiness, KWIM? I've seen a 9 month old who could walk, and another 9 month old who had just learned to crawl. Sam is too active to sit unassisted...she wants to be moving all the time, and hurls her body backwards as soon as she sits down.









I hear ya on the readiness. If this kid ain't ready, then I guess ready would be diving face first in my plate







He comes from a long line of food lovers! I didn't get these curves from eating like a bird!!







:


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
18C... what does that convert to? hmmmm... 64 degrees... okay...

not 18 - NEGATIVE 18C = just about 0 F so beyond freezing!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

SarahLynn - I agree with the others on the bf issue. It's definitely worth a try, and IMO, there's a good chance your milk could come back.







Good luck! Also, good luck on the move! We're just about done with ours. It's so much...fun







to move. We moved last year the week before Christmas, so I was really happy to get in to our new house much earlier this year!

I can't remember what everyone else talked about, and Samantha has been Miss Wailey Baby all day, and getting her Synagis shot this afternoon certainly didn't help her spirits at all. Y'all shoulda seen the look on the nurse's face when I declined the flu shot for Bubba. She looked at me like I had three heads. "Um...well...it's in the notes...um, okay, I guess. I'll have to run this by the pediatrician." Our ped was standing right there, and when she went over and very conspiratorially whispered that I declined the flu shot, he just kind of looked at her and said, "Okay, fine. She's the mom, it's her choice."







Poor thing didn't know how to handle it.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarah, how's business?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Slow so far. I had a rush of four orders the first week, and nothing since. I'm hoping it'll pick up in the next few weeks, assuming people order holiday treats. I post on as many different threads and forums as possible every day so that as many people as possible see my sig.







I need to go to the fabric store with my mom so that I can start work on making the baby carriers.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Sarah, I know you have answered this before, but how are the sin sticks packaged? And can you roll them in Holiday sprinkles??


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Sarah, I know you have answered this before, but how are the sin sticks packaged? And can you roll them in Holiday sprinkles??

They're packaged three to a cellophane bag, as I've found the less they rattle against each other, the better. Then the baggies are put in a bigger bag, which is in a box that will be buffered with shredded paper from now on. Trying to avoid breaking as much as possible. As Heather can attest, broken sticks (they tend to break off at the "handle" of the pretzel rod, where there is no coating) don't lose any flavor, but it's still nice to have 'em intact.









And holiday sprinkles are no problem. I need to get some anyway for our cream cheese cookies.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I think we're going to start solids soon, she has no tongue thrust and sits completely unassisted and she's totally interested. But I've got to convince DH, he's afraid of stinky poops. I had DH buy some rice cereal yesterday, and we've got some sweet potato, avocado and pears waiting.







DH's lactivism consists of "breastfed babies don't have stinky poop!" He's hilarious.

Katie's getting big.


I sat J.C up and he stayed there for awhile. Now was he actually sitting or was it more like leaning on the fluff of his cloth dipe
















Im just waiting for the stinky poops, but so far not so bad. But it can only get worse huh


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Geez I feel like crap. Commence the flying tomatoes.









Hugs mama!







No flying tomatoes coming from this way. How horrible for both of you. Its all over and everybody is ok, and thats what counts. Sending some love your way


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
OK, this is my last post for a few days. Sarah, so sorry about your scare w/ Sam. All is good!

Ummm... nothing else to think of in a rush. Must get off computer now. Dan is staring me down. Next post... from the grand pacific northwest!!

Have a safe LONG trip. Can't wait to hear from you stateside.







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
freakish accident sarah - nothing to feel guilty about - our swing has a little tray in front of it so that wouldn't happen (i thought they all did?) anyway,







mama!

we've gone headfirst into solids here, i admit i've always been pretty relaxed about the whole solid introduction thing, i just offer bites from my plate when i have an appropriate food and don't worry much about the one food per week introduction thing (or whatever it is you're *supposed* to do) so mikey has had rice, macaroni, meatloaf, chicken, bananas, apples, bread, pineapple, watermelon, sweet potatos, cheesecake, ice cream, pumpkin pie, hamacubi/dolma (middle eastern dishes, can't spell ?), yogurt and that's all i can remember...and just so you don't think i'm totally







: most of those are just 'tastes' provided by MIL so it's not like he's getting a lot. not much difference in BMS as again, we're talking 'tastes' here, the biggest would be after a banana with baby cereal, then the poop gets pretty solid, but that's when he's actually eating a 'baby meal' vs just 'having a taste'

oy. it's 2:21am here, back to bed...

Wow!! Does Mikey have any teeth. We're gonna just steer clear of dairy right now. Our first DD had a milk allergy, DD #2 didn't, and I see a little more of the curdled, sour smelling spit ups after I have alot of dairy (ie. ice cream







So Im afraid to give him little tastes off the plate. But I found out after our thanksgiving meal at my moms house, that some of the relatives were giving him little tastes of mashed potatoes w/ duh, milk and butter!!







: This is after my stepdad kept saying "give that kid some food. I was eating chicken wings by his age"







My mom also took a pic of him w/ someone holding a turkey leg in front of him like he's holding it and gonna eat it. Its kinda cute and also really creepy. Im not a huge meat eater, so its a little


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
we always had the babe in our room (our nursery is for show and storage of diapers/extra clothes







) thank the lord for the eastern king this time cause co-sleeping in a full is sooo not comfy...







:


Ours too. There's a crib in there, but no one's ever slept in it. We're gonna side car it to our bed. Its a queen and just J.C and I fit in it. Reason #1, J.C likes his space







#2, I use a body pillow and #3, my dh is 6'1" and is 275lbs. So needless to say a king size bed would be awesome!!!! But we like our tempurpedic mattress, now thats comfy!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ooh, a mini crib! Nice setup, Heather. I hadn't thought of that. I wasn't looking forward to getting a full-sized one to try sidecarring. I feel like we're running out of room in the bed, even though it's a king. Flail, kick.

Bon voyageee, Meg, as Bugs Bunny would say. Don't make a wrong turn at Albuquerque.

It seems someone will sleep through the night if bedtime is 10:30pm. This is a new discovery. She slept til 5, and then 8:30. WTF. I will see if I can repeat this magic trick tonight.

I hear ya on needing the extra room. Wish we had a king though. That so cool that she slept that long!!! Do you feel a little more human now







What time do you guys normally go to bed? Is 10:30 do-able? If so, sounds like you got yourself a sweet deal


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Ange, you and I are at post 979 right now. Im so itching to use that 1000 post smiley!!!! Congrats on almost being a "seen your member"







I saw that on someones name recently and had a good laugh!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Good god I've missed alot let's see- Sarah glad to see sam's ok thats freeky!

Meg- Have a safe trip! don't forget to flash your flight atteddent for me!









lots of food play here,no real food to "eat" yet.

I have ditched the whole cloth diaper thing for now. If I were to by one diaper only what should it be? does anyone have one that works without fail? This is causing such distress in my life I don't know why. I lie awake at night thinking of a happy baby all dressed in cloth,and all I get is a wet drippy baby covered in poop,out the sides up the back, stained clothes







This is what i feel like. And this is what i look like







without the suntan. I got that perm







I should have left if alone.

Off to post in the bf board but I'll post for you to,I'm off for the weekend with the girls this has not been done for about 8 yrs and as i am the only one with a baby how much bm do I need for about 48 hrs away? she not to thrilled about bottles but she will get hungry at some point right?


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
does anyone have one that works without fail?

I mainly use Little Lambs AIO. I go them off ebay, and have had occasional problems, but no more then when I use sposies. I would say that as long as I am diligent about changing them often (like every 2 hours during the day), I have maybe 1 wet diaper leak a month. Poops get changed as soon as they happen and don't really explode (luckily), so they don't have the chance to get messy. And overnights I just use 2 thick liners and we're good to go. They fit from newborn to about age 3 depending on the way its snapped.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

My baby wearing has rubbed off on my friends kids they all try to wear their babys, I think I'll make them kiddie slings so santa can give it to them


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
yeah, I'm wearing my flip flops today









Look y'all, December down here is usually atleast no warmer than the low 60's. But this week its been hot and humid!! Today was 77. You know how people joke about the weather in the South, "if you don't like the weather, wait a couple minutes." Well tomorrow the high is 42 and the low is in the 20's!!! HELLO, talk about weather changing fast!! I don't know if I should put away my shorts and get out my sweaters or what!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Caroline248 said:


> Solids..we haven't tried any yet, BUT, I did set up the new booster we got (the kind you strap to a chair, I hate those huge highchairs). And I bought a case of Earths Best at BRU yesterday because I can't find that around my house.QUOTE]
> 
> I just bought one of those today too. It looks like the seat part of a regular highchair, but it straps to the seat. Much better. But when I got home and set it up I realized that we have a round dining room table and 4 chairs, but we have 5 family members
> 
> ...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Yeah, every so often my husband wows me like that. I asked for a massage the other night, and I actually got one...for like 20 minutes!! That is a record for a no-gropping massage!!









laughup

We, my stepmom and I, always joke how our husbands like a nice massage, but when they go to give you one its like for 5 min. and then their thumbs hurt







But no really, dh gives a great massage. Especially feet


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
They are saying blizzard for here in Chicago. I bundled up both girls and went out for groceries. Maggie looked like she was in a straight jacket in a way in her snowsuit. She was our snow baby.

Im picturing the movie "The Christmas Story" You know w/ the Malt o Meal kid and the Red Rider BB Gun. "You'll shoot your eye out kid"

I bet Maggie looks adorable in a straight jacket


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I sat J.C up and he stayed there for awhile. Now was he actually sitting or was it more like leaning on the fluff of his cloth dipe
















Im just waiting for the stinky poops, but so far not so bad. But it can only get worse huh









Katie sits better nakey-bum than she does with the diaper, but either way she's good. Unless she's sleepy, then she kinda sags.









Guess what we're doing today... at 1 am... We're watching Cars. Because my other option is some late night talk show that I can't remember the name of. And the guy who hosts it is really irritating. I have temporarily changed my opinion that this is caused by teething and have decided it's gas. Because her belly is rumbling something awful. But what have I eaten different in the last 4 days that I didn't eat before? No flipping clue.

We started rice cereal tonight, pretty much just thickened bm. So funny. The first bite she just held her mouth open and gave me this look like "are you trying to poison me woman?!". After the second bite, she was "helping" me with both of her hands on mine.

In other news, it appears that Katie has scratched DH's face and cut him with her little razor nails, and the cut got infected. So he's miserable and sick. Hence me with the baby this late at night. He usually takes the night shift and I get the mornings. Poor guy.







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I freeking love multiquote....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
As Heather can attest, broken sticks (they tend to break off at the "handle" of the pretzel rod, where there is no coating) don't lose any flavor.

Broken sticks are still awesome! Speaking of which, an order is coming your way in the next day or two, Sarah...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
lots of food play here,no real food to "eat" yet.

Here too. She's had a finger of sweet potatoes, a finger of mashed avocado, about 1/16 teaspoon of mashed up pear (she didn't like it)







, and about 1/4 teaspoon mashed banana since Thanksgiving. She LOVES grabbing and chomping on the spoon, though...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I just bought one of those today too. It looks like the seat part of a regular highchair, but it straps to the seat. Much better. But when I got home and set it up I realized that we have a round dining room table and 4 chairs, but we have 5 family members







Still gonna have to figure that one out.

















I did that math recently, too, because I think I want a chair seat not a free standing one - there are 4 of us, and we frequently have 2 other diners.....but we have 6 chairs, so we're good. Whew. Gotta get her a high chair some time soon, I htink she's gettign tired of my lap as she's always trying to wiggle off me at the table.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Im picturing the movie "The Christmas Story" You know w/ the Malt o Meal kid and the Red Rider BB Gun. "You'll shoot your eye out kid"

We LOVE that movie. Has anyone seen the CIngular wireless parody? "You'll run the bill up!" And...um....DH just informed me that he bought a "leg lamp" the other day - he's pretty grinchy







, so I figure if this is what it takes to get him in the holiday spirit, I suppose I can deal with a leg lamp display every year.....







And actually, I chuckle every time I think about it - it should be here next week...complete in a box marked "Fragile" - must be Italian!!!

Jes,







to all of you!

I figured out the side car sheet and gap situation, and DD slept great in it last night....yay!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, last call for the holiday card exchange list!

So far, I have:
Amys1st (Amy)
PapayaPetunia (Candice)
Paddington (Ange)
EcoMama7 (Lisa)
Sehbub (Sarah)
Mamamilkbar (Heidi)
The4ofUs (Heather)
Medicmama (Nicole)
AlbertaJes (Jes)
MarlowsMom (Lindsey)
Mommitola (Helen)

I'll email the list out Monday with anyone else I still have on there. Gonna PM Ms. Lisa and see if she's still game, hope so!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

*Samantha is still sleeping.* It's 9am here, and she went to bed at 8:30 last night. She woke up at midnight, and then at 5:30, and is still asleep. She is going to be S.O.A.K.E.D. when she gets up. I change her when she wakes up, but I have to do it before she eats, because if I do it after she eats, she just wakes up and can't get back to sleep for a while. However, changing her before she eats means that she screams because "_Mama, all I wanna do is eat and go back to sleep!! That's it! Leave me alone, woman!!_ And of course, when I woke up with her at midnight, I spilled what was left in the can of formula, so that meant that when she woke up at 5:30 I stumbled downstairs to make her bottle, thus scaring the crap out of Brad, who was on his way out to go to work, and assumed I was still sleeping.







Poor guy. Rough way to start the morning.

We're going to try and get to a playgroup with some MDC mamas this morning afternoon. Should be fun to be around women who don't talk about how glad they'll be to wean at 6 months, or how gross an intact penis is (seriously, this was a 15 minute conversation a few weeks ago, coming from the ONE woman in the group whose even seen an intact penis...her bf had lost both his arms, and she had to bathe him, and kept saying how bad it smelled...um, then maybe you should've bathed him more often?), or how much they wish they could just put their babies in the playpen and walk away for a while, but no, their babies want to be held.







Most of them are great women, and I really enjoy my time with them, but there are some to whom I want to ask, "Why the hell did you have kids in the first place, if you weren't planning to spend as much time as possible cuddling them?" But of course, I am ever the peace keeper, and therefore do not say these things.

Oh, and wonder of wonders, my blood sugar has been totally normal. SHOCK!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh the weather outside is frieghtful!! But MDC is sooooo delightful! And since the kids are sleeping, let it snow let it snow let it snow!!

Its supposed to snow until noon or so. Not too bad, dh got to work no problem. He got up a bit early to clear the driveway and said it was heavy snow. It will be a big pain this afternoon.

DH's lactivism consists of also saying bf poops are better. Also he like if the baby is crying at night of just turning over sticking the baby on Mama and rolling over and going back to sleep.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ange, you and I are at post 979 right now. Im so itching to use that 1000 post smiley!!!! Congrats on almost being a "seen your member"







I saw that on someones name recently and had a good laugh!


i've seen that one... i have no idea what i am going to choose i just wanna reach the milestone! and yeah, use that 1000 post smiley!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Oh the weather outside is frieghtful!! But MDC is sooooo delightful! And since the kids are sleeping, let it snow let it snow let it snow!!

Its supposed to snow until noon or so. Not too bad, dh got to work no problem. He got up a bit early to clear the driveway and said it was heavy snow. It will be a big pain this afternoon.

DH's lactivism consists of also saying bf poops are better. Also he like if the baby is crying at night of just turning over sticking the baby on Mama and rolling over and going back to sleep.

i got the "breaking news" yesterday that chicago airports were canceling 700 flights b/c of snow and thought of you....

anywho, who is starting our new thread? just gonna finish reading this one but...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Off to post in the bf board but I'll post for you to,I'm off for the weekend with the girls this has not been done for about 8 yrs and as i am the only one with a baby how much bm do I need for about 48 hrs away? she not to thrilled about bottles but she will get hungry at some point right?

you work, right mama? how much does your babe take when you are away and for how many hours are you away? that will obviously help you figure it out... and you have frozen stash right? in case of emergency?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie sits better nakey-bum than she does with the diaper, but either way she's good. Unless she's sleepy, then she kinda sags.









Guess what we're doing today... at 1 am... We're watching Cars. Because my other option is some late night talk show that I can't remember the name of. And the guy who hosts it is really irritating. I have temporarily changed my opinion that this is caused by teething and have decided it's gas. Because her belly is rumbling something awful. But what have I eaten different in the last 4 days that I didn't eat before? No flipping clue.

We started rice cereal tonight, pretty much just thickened bm. So funny. The first bite she just held her mouth open and gave me this look like "are you trying to poison me woman?!". After the second bite, she was "helping" me with both of her hands on mine.

In other news, it appears that Katie has scratched DH's face and cut him with her little razor nails, and the cut got infected. So he's miserable and sick. Hence me with the baby this late at night. He usually takes the night shift and I get the mornings. Poor guy.







:

ouch! katie is dangerous. hope dh heals quickly....

and yeah, ours was thickened bm too... 5 teaspoons bm to 1 teaspoon cereal does not cereal make...









still going really slow on it though. jonah will take more food from his daddy then he will from me... he kicks merrily and begs for more when dh is feeding him and only takes a bite or two when it's me or he smells me.... asking for the straight mama milk only please.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

okay, starting a new thread for December....

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...93#post6664293


----------

